# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Ρε παιδιά βοήθεια!

## kapatosg

Γειά σε όλους, παλεύω με τον πανικό εδώ και έξι μήνες. Τα είχα καταφέρει σε μεγάλο βαθμό να το διώξω, κανω ψυχοθεραπεία απο τον Δεκέμβρη και μάλιστα επειδή δεν πηρα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παρά μόνο μερικά χαπάκια βαλεριάνας το πάλεψα όσο μπορούσα μόνος μου και μάλιστα ανέβασα στο forum και ένα topic με το όνομα "αυτοβοήθεια για όλους". 
Για να μην πολυλογώ προχθές το βράδυ και χωρίς να υπάρχουν ιδιάιτερα στρεσσογόνα γεγονότα με βάρεσε ένας πανικός άνευ προηγουμένου ο οποίος διήρκησε αρκετή ώρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν κατάφερα να το ελέγξω αλλά εκτός και απο αυτό με απασχολεί μέχρι και σήμερα, καταρχην με φοβίες μην με ξαναπιάσει το ίδιο και δεύτερον με συνεχόμενες εξάψεις, ταχυπαλμίες και δυνατούς χτύπους καρδιάς και μια αίσθηση ότι βλέπω τον κόσμο μέσα απο μια γυάλα (σαν να έχει θολώσει η όραση μου). Νομίζω πια ότι έχουν καταστραφεί κύτταρα του εγκεφάλου μου και λέω να παώ για ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα αλλα δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ. Η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου με καθησυχάζει και πολλες φορές μου βάζει και τις φωνές, αλλά αυτό δεν μου δίνει άμεση λύση για να διώξω αυτή την σιχαμένη κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι! Εχθές τό βράδυ δοκίμασα να πιω δύο ποτά να χαλαρώσω και την άκουσα υπερβολικά για τις αντοχές μου, έπεσα για ύπνο ξερός αλλά και πάλι πετάχτηκα το βράδυ με ταχυπαλμίες! 
Πως είναι δυνατόν πάλι όλα αυτά??? Έχει νοιώσει κανείς το ίδιο??? Γιατί τα συμπτωματα επιμένουν μετά απο μέρες? Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με να το διαχειριστώ!

----------


## Παστελι

δεν εχει παθει τπτ ο εγκεφαλος σου.αν ηταν να ειχαμε ολα αυτα π φανταζομαστε θα τα ειχαμε φτυσει στις αρχες π εκδηλωθηκαν οι κρισεις.οα αυτα π νιωθεις τα περναω και γω αλα δνε δινω σιμασια κ περνανε .και οι δυνατοι χτιποι κ η ταχιπαλμια πια δεν με τρομαζουνε.και μερικες φορες νιωθω οτι σαν να βλεπω μεσα απο γιαλα.

----------


## NikosD.

kapatosg,
χρειάζονται 2 πράγματα για να μπορέσεις να πας παρακάτω:
1. πολύ καλή γνώση του τι σημαίνει πανικός, τι κινδύνους έχει και τι κινδύνους ΔΕΝ έχει.
2. να συμφιλιωθείς μαζί του. Οσο τον σιχαίνεσαι, τόσο αυτός αυτός επιστρέφει, συντηρείται και ενίοτε γιγαντώνεται.

Σε τρομοκρατεί ακόμη ίσως επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις ότι η πορεία προς τη θεραπεία του πανικού, ΔΕΝ είναι γραμμική, δηλ. κάθε μέρα και καλυτερα. Έχει διακυμάνσεις και σκαμπανεβάσματα που όμως αυτά είναι μέρος της διαδικασίας και όχι υποτροπές.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία σου θα σε βοηθήσει στα παραπάνω. Δώστης μια καλή ευκαιρία ή μάλλον, δώσε στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να πάρει από την ψυχοθεραπεία ότι παραπάνω μπορεί. Επέμεινε, είναι σύμμαχος σου η ψυχοθεραπεία σου.

Καλή δύναμη και συνέχεια!

----------


## sunset

αν και δεν ειμαι καθολου εμπειρη απλα παραθετω τη γνωμη μου ακου εδω τα παιδια λενε καλες συμβουλες και εχω παρατηρησει οντως και εγω οτι δεν ειναι γραμμικη αλλες φορες καλυτερα αλλες χειροτερα και εγω προσφατα το παιθα

----------


## kapatosg

Έχετε πολύ δίκιο ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι γραμμική η πορεία τελικά! Και ένα χαρακτηριστικό μου είναι ότι δεν έχω υπομονη με αποτέλεσμα να κάνω σαλάτα την ζωή μου συνεχώς, αλλά και να απογοητεύομαι όταν ξαναγυρνάνε οι πανικοί! Απλά εγώ ξεχάστηκα και νόμιζα πως είχαν περάσει όλα...
Ένας φόβος μου ήταν ότι υποτροπίασε και ότι θα είναι πολύ χειρότερα και πιο συχνό απο τις πρώτες φορές, ακόμη και ότι θα μου προτείνουν καμμιά ισχυρή φαρμακευτική αγωγή που θα με κάνει φυτό, ή ότι θα με κλείσουν μέσα! Άκου βλακείες...
Πάντως χρειάζεται τρομερή ενέργεια για να στρέψεις την προσοχή σου αλλού μετά απο αυτά τα σκηνικά. Το άσχημο για μένα είναι ότι αυτή την φορά με ακολουθεί για μέρες...αλλά θα περάσει που θα πάει,ε?
Το άτιμο πάντως πάνω που νομίζεις ότι περασε, βάζει τα δυνατά του για να σε ξαναγυρίσει πίσω και ακόμα πιο πέρα! 
Πείτε μου και άλλα, νοιώθετε χάλια και σεις για μέρες όταν έχετε κανένα βαρβάτο επεισόδιο?

----------


## sunset

εγω αυτη τη στιγμη εχω απογοητευετι πολυ ναι το σκεφτομαι για μερες ολο προσπαθω να σκεφομαι αλλα αλλα δυσκολο καμια φορα..ειμαστε εδω για συζηταμε για αυτο το θεμμα ετσι?οτι ωρα και οποτε θες εδω θα μαστε..

----------


## PETRAN

Kapatos κάνε γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία σε έναν ειδικό (ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο) που έχει ειδικευθεί σε αυτό (και όχι ότι να ναι ψυχοθεραπεία). Θα σου λεγα να αποφύγεις τα φάρμακα (στις κρίσεις πανικού είναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλά μην σε μπερδεύει το όνομα δεν είναι μόνο για κατάθλιψη. Πάντως είναι ποιο ελαφριά από αγχολυτικά τύπου xanax). Το βρίσκω περιττό να χρησιμοποιούνται ψυχοφάρμακα σε αυτό που λέγανε παλιά \"νευρώσεις\" και το όφελος μπορεί να μην είναι μεγάλο αναλογικά με τις αντενδείξεις (ωστόσο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός). Πάντως αν θες ψυχοφαρμακολογικό support, δοκίμασε τα bespar. Αυτά τα δίνουν χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού μου φαίνεται. Είναι πολύ ελαφριά αγχολυτικά και έτσι δεν έχουν αποδηχτεί ότι ποιάνουν στην διαταραχή πανικού, κυρίως είναι για γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή. Επίσης έχουν 0 side-effects στους ποιο πολλούς. Σε κάποιους πάντως λειτουργούν και για τις κρίσεις πανικού. Οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


Να ξέρεις ότι τον πανικό εσύ τον τρέφεις. Δίνεις προσοχή στα συμπτώματα με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνεσαι, με αποτέλεσμα να παράγονται ορμόνες άγχους (κορτισόλη και επινεφρίνη γνωστή και ως αδρεναλίνη!), με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο, με αποτέλεσμα να δίνεις ακόμα περισσότερο προσοχή στο σώμα σου, με αποτέλεσμα περισσότερο άγχος-ορμόνες άγχους-συμπτώματα-προσοχή- σωματικά συμπτώματα κλπ και μπλέκεσαι σε ένα κύκλο που διαρκεί μερικά second και οδηγεί στην full-blown κρίση πανικού. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτά τα τρομακτικά σωματικά συμπτώματα τα δημιουργείς μόνος σου όσο \"κουφό\" και αν ακούγεται αυτό. Πρέπει να μάθεις όχι να \"καταπιέζεις\" τέτοια συμπτώματα, απλά να μην τα δίνεις σημασία. Να διασπάς την προσοχή σου κατευθύνοντάς την αλλού. Έτσι σπας τον κύκλο αυτό της κρίσης. Η προσοχή σου βέβαια κατευθύνεται από αυτόματες σκέψεις που συνήθως είναι καταστροφικές (π.χ. όπως είπες-εγκεφαλική ζημιά!). Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις δεν είναι ρεαλιστικές. Φαίνεται ότι τα άτομα με κρίση πανικού νιώθουν ότι \"πνίγονται\" ποιο εύκολα από λίγο αυξημένα επίπεδα διοξείδιου του άνθρακα (που ανεβαίνουν με την \"υπέρπνοια\" που κάνεις όταν αγχώνεσαι, πρέπει να μάθεις ασκήσεις αναπνοής) οπότε πρέπει να μάθεις να μην δίνεις σημασία σε εμπειρίες που μοιάζουν σαν να \"πνίγεσαι\" η \"Ζαλάδες\" κλπ. όσο τρομακτικές και αν είναι. 




Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που υπάρχει στα άτομα με διαταραχή πανικού (συνήθως με αγοραφοβία), είναι η εντύπωση ότι θα \"χάσουν τον έλεγχο\" και αισθάνονται \"έρμαια\" της κατάστασης. Πρέπει να πούμε ότι έρευνες έχουν δήξει ότι όταν άτομα πιστεύουν ότι \"κερδίζουν\" τον έλεγχο (π.χ.τους έχουν πει ότι έχουν την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίζουν το CO2 που υπάρχει στον αέρα που αναπνέουν ενώ κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει!) δεν έχουν κρίση πανικού παρά το γεγονός ότι ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν κανένα ουσιαστικό έλεγχο (π.χ. στην έρευνα αυτή το CO2 ρυθμιζόταν από τον ερευνητή). Οπότε, \"οι καταστροφικές σκέψεις\", \"η προσοχή στα σωματικά συμπτώματα\" (που εσύ ο ίδιος αυξάνεις με ακούσιο τρόπο), και \"ο φαινομενικός έλεγχος της κατάστασης\" είναι μερικά από τα πράγματα που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις στα πλαίσια μιας Γ-Σ θεραπείας (άρχισε από τώρα!). Η συμπεριφορική τεχνικητης έκθεσης στο στρεσογόνο ερέθισμα είναι πολύ αποτελεσματική (αναπνέεις γρήγορα σε μια σακούλα στο γραφείου του ψυχολόγου η ψυχιάτρου όστε να προκαλέσεις \"τεχνικά\" κάποια από τα συμπτώματα και μετά με την καθοδήγηση του θεραπευτή μαθαίνεις να το ελέγχεις σταδιακά). Αυτά σε συνδιασμό ασκήσεων χαλάρωσης και αναπνοής μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν πολύ (το 85% των περιπτώσεων γιατρεύονται εντελώς με αυτές τις τεχνικές). Good luck!

----------


## kapatosg

Φίλε μου Petran σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. Έχεις δίκιο σε κάποια πράγματα, όπως για τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις την φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Ήμουν ο πρώτος που έθεσα το θέμα υπό αυτό το πρίσμα εδώ μέσα και γι\'αυτό έφτιαξα και το topic με θέμα \"αυτοβοήθεια για όλους\". Εκεί περιγράφω και τεχνικές χαλάρωσης ή συνειδητοποίησης. Ωστόσο επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός, παρά μόνο έχω προσωπικές εμπειρίες, άλλαξα την τελείως αρνητική στάση μου κατά των φαρμάκων, απλά γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορεί να τα χρειάζονται για να έρθουν σε μια πιο \"οριζόντια\" κατάσταση μέχρι να αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται, άρα και να διαχειρίζονται το άγχος ή τον πανικό τους.
Τα Bespar μου τα συνέστησε και η θεραπεύτρια μου, όταν μετά απο επεισόδιο είχα πάει να την συναντήσω, κυριολεκτικά αποδιωργανομένος και χωρίς να γνωρίζω πια τι να κάνω!

Όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία, βρίσκομαι ήδη σε θεραπεία εδώ και τρεις μήνες περίπου. Απο όσο μου έχουνε πει όμως, είναι ένα σύνθετο μοντέλο γνωσιακής αλλά και αναλυτικής ή δεν ξέρω και γω τι άλλο! Μέχρι τώρα βλέπω πως έχει να μου δώσει πολλά οφέλη, καθότι αλλάζει τον τρόπο σκέψης μου αλλά μου φέρνει και το παρελθόν μου στο προσκήνιο. Απλά αφήνομαι εκεί, δεν ψάχνω συγκεκριμένα για Γ-Σ γιατί νομίζω πως είναι κάτι σαν το μαγικο χάπι! Καλύτερα να δεις κάποια στοιχεία σου σε βάθος, παρά απλά την επιφάνεια και το πως θα διαχειριστείς 10 κρίσεις...μετά τι?

Όσο για τον φαύλο κύκλο που λες, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, μάλιστα κατάλαβα πολύ γρήγορα πως λειτουργεί αυτή η διαταραχή, αλλά όπως νομίζω θα ξέρεις, κάποιες φορές είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις. Για μένα αυτές οι φορές είναι αυτές που είμαι πολύ χαλαρός ή χαρούμενος και απλά δεν επαγρυπνώ! Ξεχνιέμαι δηλαδή...

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου...όλοι μαζί στο ίδιο καζάνι...έχει μεγάλη σημασία να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος!

----------


## mina31

Αγαπητε kapatosg παλευα με εντονεσ κρισεις πανικου 3 χρονια,οπου μαζι με τις κρισεις ειχα και αγοραφοβια και νοσοφοβια.Το παλευα μονη μου με μοναδικη βοηθεια τον ψυχοθεραπευτη ου,χωρις φαρμακα,Ηταν φοβερα δυσκολο ενιωθα σαν ναρκομανης που προσπαθουσε να αποτοξινωθει.Περασα πολυ ασχημες καταστασεις γιατι ολη η μερα μου ηταν μια κριση πανικου,].καθημερινα υοεφερα απο τα συμπτωματα που πανω κατω ειναι πλεον γνωστα σε ολους μας.Σημερα μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλα!Καποιες φορες βεβαια αισθανομαι μικρα συμπτωματακια οπως απραγματοποιηση,μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι ,ταση λιποθυμιας.εντονο φοβο,τα οποια ομως ειναι μικρης εντασης και διαρκειας.Πλεον δεν με τρομαζουν και εχω μαθει να τα χειριζομαι μια χαρα.Ετσι φευγουν αμεσως και εγω ουτε που τα σκεφτομαι.Ειναι ολα μεσα στο μυαλο μας,πιστεψε με.Απλα θελει φοβερη υπομονη και θεληση και μονο οταν καταλαβουν οτι δεν σε τρομαζουν οσο θελουν μονο τοτε φευγουν.Μη δινεις σημασια,δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι κακο κανεις δεν επαθε,απλα θα περασουν μονα τους.Ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω οχι ομως και το δυσκολοτερο πραγμα.Εδω αλλοι χωρις χερια και ποδια και καταφερνουν να ζουν φυσιολογικα και εμεις με ενε κολοψυχολογικο και δεν μπορουμε?οχι βεβαια

----------


## Georgz

Καπατο φιλαρακι χαλαρωσε!!!  :Big Grin: 
Θα σου πω το εξης απλο... εβλεπα friends και επαθα κριση χωρις λογο..., επειδή πολυ απλα ειχα ανχωθει τις προηγουμενες μερες. Σε καθε κριση που επαθα γενικα στην ζωη μου ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετα ξεσπασε σαν αποπραγματοποιηση.. Δεν ειναι κανονας φυσικα.. σε αλλους μπορει να ξεσπασει με πονοκοιλο , η σπυρακια η δε ξερω και εγω τι αλλο...
Με αυτα θελω να πω πως μπορει να σου συμβει διχως λογο και σε ακυρη στιγμη και οτι η θολουρα που λες και το ότι βλέπεις τον κόσμο μέσα απο μια γυάλα ειναι απο την υπερβολικη πιεση που ειχες και ονομάζεται αποπραγματοποιηση.. Θα φυγει με τον καιρο, ειναι πολυ επωδυνο και παντελος ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ! ΧΩΡΙΣ να ειμαι ειδικος και μιλώντας παντα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα  :Smile:  
Φιλικα Γιωργος

----------


## kapatosg

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και την συμμετοχή σας. Πραγματικά είναι πολύ ενθαρυντικά όλα όσα μου γράφετε! 
Το άσχημο είναι, όπως προείπα, ότι πάνω που έιχα κάνει σημαντικά βήματα και το ξεπέρσα σε μεγάλο βαθμό, το΄άτιμο είναι λες και βάζει τα δυνατά του για να με κανει -σε άσχετες στιγμές- να αισθανθώ όσο πιο χάλια γίνεται! Και μάλλον μετά χρειάζομια καμμιά βδομάδα σπίτι μέχρι να συνέλθω, αλλά ο περίγυρος μου φυσικά δεν μου το επιτρέπει. Και φυσικά πρέπει να πας για δουλειά, και φυσικά πρέπει να συναντήσεις γνωστούς και συγγενείς και φυσικά πρέπει να μην τα τινάξεις όλα στον αέρα, απλά και πάλι για μία κρίση! Αλλά άντε να βρεις και πάλι την δύναμη...

----------


## kapatosg

Καλά και συ ρε Georgz βλέποντας φιλαράκια?? χαχαχα! τουλάχιστον εγώ την είχα πάθει βλέποντας τον ΄Αρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών που έχει και καμμιά μαχη με αίματα και τέρατα!!! (Άλλο ρεζιλίκι απο κει, σηκώθηκα και έφυγα όπως όπως)!!

----------


## kapatosg

Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει καποιος να αλλάζω συχνοτητα σκέψης τέλος πάντων??? Νοιώθω σκατά , αυτή την στιγμή νομίζω ότι μου έχει ανέβει το άιμα στο κεφάλι, ότι έχω πίεση και νοιώθω και πονοκέφαλο...αλλά και ότι θα έρθει η καταστροφή του κόσμου! πως στο καλό τέλος πάντων θα συντονίσω την σκέψη μου αλλού να αποφορτιστώ? Νοιώθετε τα ίδια, τι να πω, στο τέλος θα το χάσω! Πείτε μου την γνώμη σας, μετράει πολύ για μένα, δυστυχώς μαλλον αλλά μετράει..

----------


## Georgz

Ναι ναι βλέποντας φιλαράκια :P Κοιτα να δεις φιλε Καπατο δεν υπαρχει μαγικη συνταγη για να το ξεπερασεις ολο αυτο.. αλλα υπαρχει ενας τροπος να ελενξεις αυτες τις κρισεις, φαντασου πως εισαι ενα αμαξι και αρχιζει και βαραει συναγερμος.. ειναι στο χερι σου να τον κλεισεις! Οταν παθαινουμε κρισεις σε γενικη ομολογια δεν ελενχουμε και πολλα.. Αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κανονας, προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις οταν τις παθαινεις, καντο σαν δοκιμη! Δεν εχεις να χασεις τπτ μονο να κερδισεις.. Και σου λεω \"προσπαθησε\" να ηρεμησεις γτ οταν εγω παθαινα κρισεις με επιανε εξτρα πανικος που δε μπορουσα να τις καλμαρω!!!! Και αυτο φυσικα εφερνε και αλλες κρισεις και αλλες και αλλες κλπ.

Φιλικα Γιωργος

----------


## ntini

καπατο,και εγω πηγα διακοπες την βδομαδα που μας περασε και επαθα μια ξεγυρισμενη κριση πανικου την ωρα που την επεφτα για υπνο...ηταν τοσο ισχυρη που μου λεει το αγορι μου,ελα να μετρησουμε λιγο τους σφυγμους σου και ειχα 120...Οπως καταλαβαινεις τα εκανε επανω του απο το φοβο και μου λεει παμε νοσοκομειο..Πηγα με μετραει η γιατρος και ειχα φτασει πιεση 14,5 η μεγαλη και 10,8 η μικρη....δλδ κλασμεντεν κατασταση.Και ολα αυτα σε ενα ατομο που ειναι υποτασικο...Δλδ η μικρη μου ειναι 6 και η μεγαλη 9..τεσπα....Πηγα μου λεει αγχος κτλπ...Και μου λεει χαλαρωσε δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο..Ηθελε να μου δωσει sanax να σπασει η ταχυκαρδια αλλα δεν τα δεχτηκα...Για αλλη μια φορα λοιπον καταλαβα πως απο μονο του μπορει να συμβει και πως αυτο που πρεπει να κανω ειναι να μην δινω καμια σημασα.Τι να κανουμε....Απλα αυτο σε παει μια μπροστα και μια πισω...Αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει πως δεν προχωρας προς την εξαληψη του...Σε βοηθαει να μαθεις πως να διαχειριζεσαι την κατασταση αυτη..Για αυτο μην το βαζεις κατω...
Θα σου πω και κτι που βοηθαει εμενα....Σκεψου ενα ζωο ή ενα μερος που σου αρεσει και μπαμ θα χαλαρωσεις...Εγω πχ οσο και αν ακουστει βλαμμενο σκεφτομαι ενα προβατακι..Με χαλαρωνει...Απλα μην το σκεφτεσαι και μην το φοβασαι......Κανε πραγματα που σου αρεσουν...Εγω πχ μετα τη κριση κοιμηθηκα και την επομενη μερα πηγα με κατι φιλους και φιλες να παιξουμε μπασκετ....Που οι πλειονοτητα που παθαινε μια κριση την προηγουμενη δεν θα τολμουσε να παει να αθληθει για 3 ωρες..
Τεσπα,απλα μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο...Και εγω αυτο προσπαθω..

----------


## kapatosg

Ntinaki εχεις πολύ δίκιο, δεν πρέπει να του δίνουμε σημασία, μερικές φορές όμως κολλάει το μυαλό σου, δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω. Την τελευταία φορά που με βάρεσε κρίση ήταν πριν μια βδομάδα, απο τότε δεν εχω συνέλθει τελείως!! Όποτε αρχίζω να ακούω την καρδιά μου, νομίζω ότι θα πάθω πάλι κρίση, και όποτε με πιάνει σφίξιμο σοτν λαιμό και το κεφάλι σκέφτομαι ότι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό και κατευθείαν στρέφω την σκέψη μου αλλού! Απλά είναι πολύ κουραστικό...λες και έχεις ένα τεράστιο κουνούπι πάνω απο το κεφάλι σου που δεν σε αφήνει να ησυχάσεις! 
Όσο για τα φάρμακα, κάποιες φορές δεν καταλαβαίνω και την δική μου άρνηση να πάρω. Μου έχουνε δώσεις Βεσπαρ και ούτε το έχω ακουμπήσει, μόνο καμμιά Βαλεριάνα και άμα! Ειδικά με κανα δυο μπυρίτσες κάνει φοβερό συνδυασμό...

----------


## anwnimi

Συγνώμη ζητώ που παρεμβαίνω στο θέμα σου kapatosg αλλά νομίζω πως ίσως έτσι θα είναι βοηθητικό είτε για σένα προσωπικά είτε και για άλλα μέλη που θα διαβάσουν το θέμα σου.

PETRAN
σήμερα διάβασα το θέμα του συμφορουτίμη μας kapatosg και επομένως και την απάντηση σου.
Για μένα είναι πολύ χρήσιμα τα όσα γράφεις, γράφεις πράγματα μερικά από τα οποία ούτε εγώ γνώριζα και είναι πολύ βοηθητικά για μας και για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν τη διαταραχή πανικού.
Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει μαζί και μάλιστα μου εξέφρασες αισιόδοξα μηνύματα για την περίπτωσή μου, είχαμε διαφωνήσει θυμάμαι για την ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεων πανικού και σου είχα πει ότι και εσείς οι ίδιοι οι ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι διαφωνείτε πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω σχόλιό σου:



> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Kapatos κάνε γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία σε έναν ειδικό (ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο) που έχει ειδικευθεί σε αυτό 
> *(και όχι ότι να ναι ψυχοθεραπεία).*


και μιας και είσαι και ο ίδιος ψυχολόγος θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω. Πιστεύεις ότι είναι βοηθητικό με το να προσθέτεις στη σύστασή σου σε κάποιο μέλος (και πολύ καλά κάνεις και συστήνεις αυτό που θεωρεις εσύ καλύτερο από άποψη ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης για τις κρίσεις, πόσο μάλλον που έχεις και την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα) τη φράση:
\"και όχι ότι να ναι ψυχοθεράπεία\";

Σκέφτηκες ως ψυχολόγος πόσο αντίκτυπο μπορεί να έχει σε οποιοδήποτε μέλος ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο που κριτικάρει όλες τις άλλες προσεγγίσεις ως ότι να ναι, ειδικά όταν το ακούει από ψυχολόγο;
Φυσικά και μπορείς να έχεις τη γνώμη σου και να την εκφράζεις και ως άνθρωπος και ως επαγγελματίας (όπως και ο Νίκος ο διαχειριστής έχει προτείνει πολλές φορές τη μέθοδο που θεωρεί καλύτερη, δηλαδή την προσωποκεντρική) αλλά δεν μπορείς να καταδικάζεις με τέτοια σχόλια άλλες προσεγγίσεις, προκαλώντας ακόμα και πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα σε κάποιον που υποφέρει. Και ως επαγγελματίας θα ξέρεις πόσο ευάλωτο είναι ένα άτομο που υποφέρει από πανικούς και πόσο πανικό μπορεί να του δημιουργήσει ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο, ειδικά όταν έχει επενδύσει ψυχικά και συναισθηματικά σε μια άλλη α προσέγγιση. Το έχεις κάνει και στο παρελθόν, γί\'αυτό σου το επισημαίνω.

Θεωρώ τις παρατηρήσεις σου σωστές, αλλά δε θεωρώ σωστό να εκφράζεσαι έτσι επικίνδυνα για ότι δε συμφωνείς. Μπορούμε να μη συμφωνούμε με κάτι αλλά παράλληλα να σεβόμαστε το διαφορετικό.

----------


## anwnimi

Συμπληρωματικά: μήπως θα έπρεπε να προστεθούν όροι χρήσης του φόρουμ ειδικά για ψυχολόγους; 

Φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν περιττό αν ο καθένας - ψυχολόγος ή μη - παίρνει στα σοβαρα την ευθύνη των λόγων του.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Συγνώμη ζητώ που παρεμβαίνω στο θέμα σου kapatosg αλλά νομίζω πως ίσως έτσι θα είναι βοηθητικό είτε για σένα προσωπικά είτε και για άλλα μέλη που θα διαβάσουν το θέμα σου.
> 
> PETRAN
> σήμερα διάβασα το θέμα του συμφορουτίμη μας kapatosg και επομένως και την απάντηση σου.
> Για μένα είναι πολύ χρήσιμα τα όσα γράφεις, γράφεις πράγματα μερικά από τα οποία ούτε εγώ γνώριζα και είναι πολύ βοηθητικά για μας και για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν τη διαταραχή πανικού.
> Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει μαζί και μάλιστα μου εξέφρασες αισιόδοξα μηνύματα για την περίπτωσή μου, είχαμε διαφωνήσει θυμάμαι για την ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεων πανικού και σου είχα πει ότι και εσείς οι ίδιοι οι ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι διαφωνείτε πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.
> 
> Με αφορμή το παρακάτω σχόλιό σου:
> ...





Γεια σου anwnimi, χρόνια πολλά. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί δεν είναι θέμα γνώμης, είναι θέμα του τι έχει αποδειχθεί να ισχύει σε συγεκριμένες διαταραχές. Απλά επειδή λοιπόν η Γ-Σ θεραπεία έχει μελετηθεί εξονυχιστικά και έχει αποδειχθεί η αναμφισβήτητη αποτελεσματικότητά της σε κάποιες καταστάσεις-όπως την διαταραχή κρίσεων πανικού- την προτείνω σαν πρώτη αντιμετώπιση για να μην ταλαιπωρείται τζάμπα κάποιος με άλλες προσεγγίσεις. Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λάθος σε αυτό ενώ για όρους χρήσης κλπ. το θεωρώ ακραίο δε τίθεται θέμα. Πόσο λάθος θα ήταν κάποιος να παίρνει αντιπυρετικό για την κατάθλιψη (γιατί έτσι το έχει συνηθίσει ότι θα αισθανθεί καλύτερα σαν placebo) και κάποιος να τον ενημερώνει ότι παίρνει το λάθος φάρμακο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?



Οι ψυχολόγοι πρέπει να κινούνται με βάση τα δεδομένα (evidence-based) δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα που δεν υπάρχουν κριτήρια ο κάθε ψυχολόγος (η και ψυχίατρος) λέει/κάνει τα δικά επειδή έχει εκπαιδευτεί σε αυτά/η του αρέσουν καλύτερα χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπ\'όψιν την αποτελεσματικότητα (π.χ. πολλοί ψυχίατροι-\"ψυχοθεραπευτές\" έχουν εκπαιδευτεί μόνο στο ιατρικό-φαρμακολογικό μοντέλο και αρχίζουν την αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων καταστάσεων μόνο με αντικαταθλιπτικά-SSRI η αγχολυτικά/βενζοδιαζεπίνες-π.χ.-Xanax-μεγάλο λάθος! Επίσης η προσωποκεντρική που λες είναι μια καταπληκτική προσέγγιση στα πλαίσια της συμβουλευτικής ,αλλά απ\'όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία που να αποδυκνείει την αποτελεσματικότητά της σε κλινικές καταστάσεις όπως στις διαταραχές άγχους και διάθεσης . Υπ\'άγεται κυρίως στην συμβουλευτική και όχι στην κλινική ψυχολογία.) Αυτά τα πράγματα όταν δεν τηρούνται για μένα είναι έγκλημα, πρώτον γιατί ο άνθρωπος δεν παίρνει εξ\'αρχής την καλύτερη δυνατή αντιμετώπιση, δεύτερον γιατί χάνει πολίτιμο χρόνο και ταλαιπωρήται \"τζάμπα\" (μάλλον δίνοντας πολλά λεφτά) για χρόνια νομίζοντας δυστυχώς ότι πετυχαίνει κάτι, ενώ αντιθέτως άθελά του χειροτερεύει , η μένει στάσιμος. Γι\'αυτό επαναλαμβάνω εδώ μέσα αυτά τα πράγματα.



Το National Institute of Clinical Excellence (NICE) ενημερώνει

\"everyone should be offered CBT as the first-line treatment for depression and anxiety problems and as an alternative to immediate antidepressant treatment. \"


http://www.resilientminds.eu/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id= 16&amp;Itemid=25



http://www.nice.org.uk/usingguidance/commissioningguides/cognitivebehaviouraltherapyservice/cbt.jsp



Υπ\'οψιν ότι δεν υποστηρίζω την Γ-Σ θεραπεία επειδή είμαι ψυχολόγος που έχει εκπαιδευτεί στην Γ-Σ θεραπεία. Δεν είμαι καν ψυχολόγος. Πτυχίο ψυχολογίας έχω και επειδή τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω 1-2 πραγματάκια τα μοιράζομαι εδώ με ανθρώπους που φαίνονται να θέλουν βοήθεια. Ούτε θέλω να κοθοδηγήσω, ούτε να διαφημίσω, ούτε τίποτα από αυτά. Απλά θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω και έστω- όσο και όποτε μπορώ- να βοηθήσω λίγο μέσω ιντερνετ. Αυτά.

----------


## deleted-member141015

anwnimi, δεν διαφωνώ για τα περί \'ευαλωτότητας\', αλλά είναι σημαντικό οι προσπάθειες να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος τον πανικό να ξεκινούν με μία προσέγγιση που είναι καταρχήν εστιασμένη στον πανικό και δεν είναι γενικώς κι αορίστως \'ψυχοθεραπεία\'. Κάπως έτσι εκλαμβάνω εγώ το σχόλιο του PETRAN. Εξάλλου, ανεξάρτητα από το ποια είναι η προσωπική άποψη-προτιμητέα προσέγγιση του κάθε ψυχολόγου, καλό είναι να έχουμε κατά νου και ποια είναι η προσέγγιση που δείχνει καλά αποτελέσματα βάσει ερευνητικών δεδομένων. 

Με αυτό κατά νου, δεν θα πρότεινα σε καμία περίπτωση σε κάποιον που έχει πανικό και αναρωτιέται σε ποιον να απευθυνθεί, να ξεκινήσει ψυχαναλυτική ψυχοθεραπεία, αντίθετα θα συνιστούσα ένα γνωσιακό-συμπεριφοριστικό μοντέλο. Θα θεωρούσα ανεύθυνο να του προτείνω μια προσέγγιση καθόλα ενδιαφέρουσα και με σημαντική συνεισφορά, αλλά ανεπαρκώς τεκμηριωμένη στην αντιμετώπιση του πανικού.

Από την άλλη, καθώς η λέξη \'αποτέλεσμα\' έχει διαφορετική σημασία για τον καθένα, η κάθε κατάσταση που βιώνει είναι πολυπαραγοντική, ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι πολύπλοκος και διαφορετικός από έναν άλλο, είναι πιθανό κάποιος να νιώθει ότι αντιμετωπίζει αποτελεσματικά (και) τον πανικό μέσω μιας άλλης προσέγγισης. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα έλεγα \'σταμάτα αυτό που κάνεις και πήγαινε κάνε γνωσιακή εδώ και τώρα\', αλλά θα του πρότεινα να παρακολουθεί την πρόοδο του. 

Τέλος, αν κάποιος έχει επενδύσει ψυχικά-συναισθηματικά όπως λες σε μια άλλη προσέγγιση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να λάβουμε περισσότερο υπόψη την \'επένδυση\' από το όφελος, εφόσον βέβαια κάποιος ζητά τη γνώμη μας.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Τώρα είδα και την απάντηση του PETRAΝ και έτσι προσθέτω αυτό το απόσπασμα από τα γραφόμενα του, ως συνέχεια για τα περί \'επένδυσης\'




> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πόσο λάθος θα ήταν κάποιος να παίρνει αντιπυρετικό για την κατάθλιψη (γιατί έτσι το έχει συνηθίσει ότι θα αισθανθεί καλύτερα σαν placebo) και κάποιος να τον ενημερώνει ότι παίρνει το λάθος φάρμακο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?

----------


## kapatosg

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας. Θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη της anwnimis ότι οι παρατηρήσεις αυτού του είδους προσθέτουν επιπλέον άγχος και σκέψεις του τύπου \"έχω χαλάσει τόσα χρήματα και χρόνο χωρίς ουσία\". Επίσης θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την γνώμη της θεραπέυτριας μου επί αυτού, γιατί ψάχνω αρκετά τα πράγματα και μην θέλοντας να γίνω πρόβατο προς σφαγή την είχα ρωτήσει για την γνωσιακή και τι μοντέλο θεραπείας χρησιμοποιούν εκεί που πάω, αλλά και αν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. Εν ολίγοις η απάντηση ήταν ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει το μαγικό χάπι, ούτε εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα. Μάλιστα μου είχε τονίσει ότι όποιος μου πει ότι θα με κάνει καλά με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, είναι τσαρλατάνος κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Η θεράπεία που λαμβάνω εγώ (δεν θυμάμαι καν την ονομασία) μου είχαν πει ότι περιέχει και Γ-Σ αλλά και ατομοκεντρική ή κατι τέτοιο. Και γω πάντως νομίζω ότι οι χαρακτήρες των ανθρώπων ποικίλλουν και μου έχει φανεί πιο ανθρώπινο να προσπαθούν να με αντιμετωπίσουν σαν Γρηγόρη και όχι σαν \"κρίση πανικου\". Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ, θέλω να πω ότι η Γ-Σ ίσως είναι η πιο άμεση λύση αλλά όχι και η πιο οριστική. Μπορεί να χρειαζεται μεγαλύτερη υπομονή και δύναμη αλλά μια πιο βαθιά προσέγγιση σε φέρνει αντιμέτωπο με πτυχές του εαυτού σου που δεν έχεις φανταστει. Ίσως εκεί κρύβεται και το άγχος ή ο πανικός. Σε γενικές γραμμές, Γ-Σ μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει απο μονος του, εφαρμόζοντας ασκήσεις αναπνοών ή προσπαθώντας απλά να αλλάξει την συχνότητα των σκέψεων του. 
Σε γενικές γραμμες και πάλι, πιστεύω ότι ο τομέας της ψυχολογίας σαν επιστήμη είναι πολύ υποκειμενικός, αγγίζει σχεδόν τα όρια του μεταφυσικού, οπότε για μένα καλύτερος ψυχολόγος ή προσέγγιση είναι αυτός που απλά με κάνουν να νιώθω καλύτερα μετά απο κάθε συνεδρία. 
Τέλος θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Στο κέντρο ψυχοθεραπείας που πηγαίνω, υπάρχουν αρκετοί ψυχολόγοι αλλά και ψυχίατροι, οι οποίοι μοιράζονται τις γνώμες τους και την εξέλιξη του κάθε ασθενή τους όπως έχω παρατηρήσει. Επίσης προσωπικά με έχουνε προσέγγίση δύο θεραπέυτριες, με εξέτασε και ένας ψυχίατρος, και τώρα με βλέπει και τρίτη θεραπέυτρια στα πλαίσια αναλυτικής ομάδας. Αν κάποιος άπο όλους αυτούς έκανε λάθος προσέγγιση ή διάγνωση, δεν θα του το επισήμαναν οι υπόλοιποι? Θέλω να πω ότι με κάνει και αισθάνομαι πιο σίγουρος το γεγονός ότι έχω μιλήσει με 3 τουλάχιστον επιστήμονες οι οποίοι μάλιστα συνεδρίασαν για μένα. Τι άλλο καλύτερο θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει? Γιατί να βάζω ταμπέλες και να ψάχνω ποιος κάνει Γ-Σ την στιγμή που οι απόψεις διίστανται παγκοσμίως?

----------


## anwnimi

PETRAN και marina38
συγνώμη αλλά...νομίζω ότι είτε υποβιβάζεται η νοημοσύνη μου εδώ ή εσείς προσπαθείτε να υποβιβάσετε τη δική σας. 
Νομίζω ότι εγώ άλλα είπα και εσείς άλλα μου απαντάτε.
Είπα:



> _originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πιστεύεις ότι είναι βοηθητικό με το να προσθέτεις στη σύστασή σου σε κάποιο μέλος (και *πολύ καλά κάνεις και συστήνεις αυτό που θεωρεις εσύ καλύτερο από άποψη ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης για τις κρίσεις*, πόσο μάλλον που έχεις και την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα) τη φράση:
> *\"και όχι ότι να ναι ψυχοθεράπεία\";*
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ τις παρατηρήσεις σου σωστές, αλλά δε θεωρώ σωστό να εκφράζεσαι έτσι επικίνδυνα για ότι δε συμφωνείς. Μπορούμε να μη συμφωνούμε με κάτι αλλά παράλληλα να σεβόμαστε το διαφορετικό.


Νομίζω πως δε χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω κι άλλα από όσα είπα, θα ήταν κουραστικό και μη αναγκαίο.

PETRAN ως πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας απάντησες στον kapatosg και δεν αμφσβητώ όπως είπα και παραπάνω την επιστημονική σου εγκυρότητα. Αυτό στο οποίο ενίσταμαι το έχω πει παραπάνω. 

Γνωρίζω ότι η επικρατέστερη ψυχοθεραπευτική προσέγγιση είναι η Γ-Σ. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί από το χώρο σας που διαφωνούν στο ότι δεν έχει μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα, δεν τα λέμε εμείς οι θεραπευόμενοι δηλαδή, τα λένε ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι! Δε σας ζήτησα να τα ασπαστείτε ούτε να πάψετε να συστήνετε στο φόρουμ αυτό που θεωρείτε καλύτερο, ζήτησα να σέβεστε τη διαφορετική άποψη!

Θα επαναλάβω κάτι που το έχω συζητήσει και παλαιότερα. Όταν κάποιος προσπαθεί να αλλάξει τον τρόπο σκέψης του (είναι λάθος να σκέφτεσαι καταστροφικά, αρνητικά, σκέψου θετικά, απασχόλησε τη σκέψη σου) και εκτίθεται συνεχώς σε ότι του προκαλέι πανικό αυτό δεν είναι ή δε μοιάζει με Γ-Σ; Απλοϊκά μεν, επειδή δεν την έχω ακολουθήσει με ψυχολόγο, αλλά θέλω να με επιβεβαιώσετε.
Ε λοιπόν αυτή την απλοϊκή μέθοδο ακολούθησα μόνη μου, με το ένστικτό μου και ενώ υπέφερα από φρικτούς και καθημερινούς πανικούς, αγοραφοβία, κοινωνική φοβία ακόμα και ιδεοληψίες τα ξεπέρασα! Ναι, δουλεύει. Το θέμα είναι και για πόσο; 3,5 χρόνια ήμουν τελείως καλά, εκτός από ανησυχία στα μεγάλα ταξίδια που ποτέ δεν γινόταν πανικός. Μέσα μου όμως δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, η αιτία ποτέ δεν αντιμετωπίστηκε, δεν έγινε καμία αλλαγή ουσιαστική μέσα μου. Και όταν βίωσα την απώλεια όλα σιγά σιγά ξαναγυρίσανε. Αναμενόμενο; Για μένα ναι.

Δε λέω ότι δε χρησιμεύει μια τέτοια αντιμετώπιση. Πάρα πολύ. Αλλιώς, αν η Γ-Σ θεωρούνταν εντελώς ακατάλληλη, όσοι είχαμε πανικούς θα αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε κατ\'οίκον ψυχοθεραπεία αφού ούτε να περάσουμε την πόρτα του σπιτιού μας δε θα μπορούσαμε, αλλά θα κάναμε τις αναδρομές μας στο παρελθόν ή θα εστιαζόμασταν στο εδώ και τώρα μιας προσωποκεντρικής, αλλά πιο εδώ και τώρα αφού δε θα υπήρχε τίποτα σχεδόν να βιώσουμε στους τοίχους του σπιτιού μας.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, και κατά τη γνώμη πολλών επαγγελματιών της ψυχικής υγειας, δεν είναι αρκετή ούτε αποτελεσματική σε βάθος χρόνου. Χρειάζεται συνδυασμός με άλλες προσεγγίσεις. Γιατί να εμένουμε σε ένα μοντέλο ενώ μπορούμε να επωφεληθούμε τα θετικά από κάθε μοντέλο συνδυαστικά;

----------


## anwnimi

Kapatosg
σ\'ευχαριστώ και καταλαβαίνω ότι ως θεραπευόμενος κι εσύ με νιώθεις πιο εύκολα.



> _originally posted by kapatosg_
> Σε γενικές γραμμές, Γ-Σ μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει απο μονος του, εφαρμόζοντας ασκήσεις αναπνοών ή προσπαθώντας απλά να αλλάξει την συχνότητα των σκέψεων του. 
> 
> *Συμφωνώ απόλυτα*
> ................
> Η θεράπεία που λαμβάνω εγώ (δεν θυμάμαι καν την ονομασία) μου είχαν πει ότι περιέχει και Γ-Σ αλλά και ατομοκεντρική ή κατι τέτοιο. 
> *Συνδυασμός επομένως*


Σου εύχομαι καλή ίαση kapatosg :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Τώρα είδα και την απάντηση του PETRAΝ και έτσι προσθέτω αυτό το απόσπασμα από τα γραφόμενα του, ως συνέχεια για τα περί \'επένδυσης\'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πόσο λάθος θα ήταν κάποιος να παίρνει αντιπυρετικό για την κατάθλιψη (γιατί έτσι το έχει συνηθίσει ότι θα αισθανθεί καλύτερα σαν placebo) και κάποιος να τον ενημερώνει ότι παίρνει το λάθος φάρμακο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?


Θεωρώ το παράδειγμα άτοπο και το γιατί φαίναται από όσα σας είπα

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> anwnimi, δεν διαφωνώ για τα περί \'ευαλωτότητας\', αλλά είναι σημαντικό οι προσπάθειες να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος τον πανικό να ξεκινούν με μία προσέγγιση που είναι καταρχήν εστιασμένη στον πανικό και δεν είναι γενικώς κι αορίστως \'ψυχοθεραπεία\'. 
> *Συμφωνώ marina με το ρήμα ξεκινήσει και γενικά με αυτή σου τη διατύπωση*
> 
> Κάπως έτσι εκλαμβάνω εγώ το σχόλιο του PETRAN. 
> *Εδώ για μένα κάνεις λάθος. Δε μίλησε ούτε για ξεκίνημα με Γ-Σ, ούτε για συνδυασμό αλλά επιπλέον με απαξιωτικά λόγια για ότι το διαφορετικό. Ξαναλέω μπορείς να προτείνεις αυτό στο οποίο πιστεύεις, να επικαλεστείς την πλειοψηφία της επιστημονικής κοινότητας και να παραθέσεις ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ για τη \"μη αποτελεσματικότητα\" των υπολοίπων προσεγγίσεων. Αυτή τη διαδικασία θεωρώ επιστημονική, τεκμηριωμένη και πάνω από όλα ανθρώπινη.*
> 
> 
> Εξάλλου, ανεξάρτητα από το ποια είναι η προσωπική άποψη-προτιμητέα προσέγγιση του κάθε ψυχολόγου, καλό είναι να έχουμε κατά νου και ποια είναι η προσέγγιση που δείχνει καλά αποτελέσματα βάσει ερευνητικών δεδομένων. 
> ...

----------


## weird

Anwnimi συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, για το αν θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν συγκεκριμένες δεσμεύσεις - όρους για τους ψυχολόγους που μπαίνουν στο φόρομ δηλώνοντας την ιδιότητά τους αυτή.

Εχω πολλά να πω πάνω στο θέμα αυτό, το οποίο χρήζει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής και ευαισθησίας και δεν μπορέι ο κάθε ειδικός να μπαίνει και να λεεί ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει. 

Η ευθύνη του δεν είναι κοινή με την ευθύνη ενός οποιουδήποτε μέλους θεωρώ.

Και εκτός αυτού, όταν παραθέτουμε γραπτώς την άποψη - συμβουλή μας, έχουμε μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο μιας προσεκτικής διαμόρφωσης του ύφους και του τρόπου των λεγομένων μας, οπότε θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να γράφει κάποιος ειδικός προτάσεις του τύπου \" ότι να ναι ψυχοθεραπεία\" εντάσσοντας σε αυτό οποιαδήποτε προσέγγιση δεν είναι η δική του.


Άλλο υποστηρίζω οτι μια προσέγγιση είναι η καταλληλότερη έναντι άλλων κι άλλο πρεσβέυω πως όλες οι άλλες έιναι ένα \" οτι να ναι\".

Κι αν όλο αυτό που συζυτάμε, φαίνεται σε κάποιον ειδικό ως λεπτολόγημα για τα δικά του μέτρα και σταθμά,
τότε κακώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, διότι η ευαισθησία στη σύλληψη ακόμα και των λεπτών αποχρώσεων, των λεπτομερειών ( που όμως είναι εξίσου σημαντικές), είναι καθοριστικής σημασίας για τον ειδικό που ασχολείται με την ανθρώπινη ψυχή.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> anwnimi, δεν διαφωνώ για τα περί \'ευαλωτότητας\', αλλά είναι σημαντικό οι προσπάθειες να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος τον πανικό να ξεκινούν με μία προσέγγιση που είναι καταρχήν εστιασμένη στον πανικό και δεν είναι γενικώς κι αορίστως \'ψυχοθεραπεία\'. 
> Πιστεύω οτι αυτό ακριβώς είναι ένα απο τα μειονεκτήματα της γνωσιακής παρέμβασης. Εστιάζει στον πανικό, που είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου και όχι στο ίδιο το παγόβουνο. Οταν στα μέσα της θεραπείας μου ( ανθρωποκεντρική) είχα ξεπεράσει πανικούς και τις περισσότερες φοβίες, τότε ένιωσα να αρχίζει η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ δουλειά με το μέσα μου. Και τί μας δείχνει αυτό? Οτι η συμπεριφοριστική τελειώνει, εκεί που η ανθρωποκεντρική έχει ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ αρχίσει. Εξειδίκευση και βραχυπρόθεσμο. Ετσι θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηρίσω την σκοπιά της γνωσιακής, προσοχή όμως, όταν χρησιμοποιείται μεμονωμένα και όχι στα πλαίσια μιας ευρύτερης ψυχοθεραπείας. Η προσσέγγιση αυτή είναι εστιασμένη στο σύμπτωμα ( πανικό) και δεν προχωρά βαθύτερα, εξού και τα βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα. Σε μια ευρύτερη ψυχοθεραπεία, το σύμπτωμα μπορεί να θεραπευτεί μακροπρόθεσμα μεν, αλλά ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ. Και στην τελική, πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τί είδους θεώρηση των πραγμάτων είναι αυτή που εκλαμβάνει τον πανικό ως ασύνδετο απο τα βαθύτερα αίτια του και κοιτά την επιφάνεια ( διαστρέβλωση της σκέψης)... Η φράση σου \"δεν είναι γενικώς και αορίστως ψυχοθεραπεία\" δείχνει μαι μεροληψία υπέρ της εξειδίκευσης. Η οποία κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι αστοχη. Η θεραπεία του όλου ( εν γενει ψυχοθεραπεία), θα επιφέρει και τη θεραπεία του μέρους( πανικός). Η θεραπεία του μέρους όμως δεν θα επιφέρει τη θεραπεία του όλου. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ. Ουτε αμφισβητώ την αξία της, μόνο αν χρησιμοποιηθεί συνδυαστικά με μια πιο σφαιρική ψυχοθεραπεία όμως. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κάπως έτσι εκλαμβάνω εγώ το σχόλιο του PETRAN. Εξάλλου, ανεξάρτητα από το ποια είναι η προσωπική άποψη-προτιμητέα προσέγγιση του κάθε ψυχολόγου, καλό είναι να έχουμε κατά νου και ποια είναι η προσέγγιση που δείχνει καλά αποτελέσματα βάσει ερευνητικών δεδομένων. 
> Ναι, απλά όταν επικαλούμαστε ερευνητικά δεδομένα, ας έχουμε υπόψιν, πρώτον, ποιός ήταν ο στόχος της γνωσιακής, η αντιμετώπιση του πανικού? Και δεύτερον, πόσο καιρό μετά έγινε η επαληθευση της ίασης? Το οτι ξεπερνιέται και μάλιστα σχετικά άμεσα και γρήγορα, δεν σημαίνει οτι διαρκεί κιόλας, έτσι? 
> ...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> PETRAN και marina38
> συγνώμη αλλά...νομίζω ότι είτε υποβιβάζεται η νοημοσύνη μου εδώ ή εσείς προσπαθείτε να υποβιβάσετε τη δική σας. 
> Νομίζω ότι εγώ άλλα είπα και εσείς άλλα μου απαντάτε.
> Είπα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή δεν σε κάλυψα με την απάντησή μου? Δεν τίθεται θέμα επιλογής γιατί αυτό έχουν αποδείξει οι έρευνες να λειτουργεί. ΔΕΝ είναι ότι εγώ δεν συμφωνώ, είναι ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της επισημονικής κοινότητας ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί. Σου έδωσα και τα επίσημα links του NICE αλλά φαίνεται προσπεράστηκαν. Ορίστε ακόμα ένα, για τον κρατικό φορέα των ψυχιάτρων της Αγγλίας Royal College of Psychiatrists τι λέει

How effective is CBT?


It is one of the most effective treatments for conditions where anxiety or depression is the main problem 
It is the most effective psychological treatment for moderate and severe depression 
It is as effective as antidepressants for many types of depression 


CBT isn\'t for everyone and another type of talking treatment may work better for you. 
CBT is as effective as antidepressants for many forms of depression. It may be slightly more effective than antidepressants in treating anxiety. 
For severe depression, CBT should be used with antidepressant medication. When you are very low you may find it hard to change the way you think until antidepressants have started to make you feel better. 
Tranquillisers should not be used as a long term treatment for anxiety. CBT is a better option. 


http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mentalhealthinfoforall/treatments/cbt.aspx



Δεν υπάρχει καμία έρευνα που να αποδυκνείει την αποτελεσματικότητα άλλης προσέγγισης στην διαταραχή πανικού.Οι δήθεν \"βαθύτερες υποσεινήδητες συγκρούσεις\" που πρέπει να έρθουν στην επιφάνεια για να λυθεί το δήθεν πρόβλημα είναι μύθος που έχει ξεκινήσει από την ψυχαναλυτική σχολή των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα και δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ποτέ. Αλλά και έτσι να είναι, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως καταλαβαίνοντας την αρχή η το \"νόημα\" του προβλήματος θα \"λύσει\" μαγικά και το πρόβλημα και θα φύγει. Το να καταλάβω ότι πάτησα το γκάζι παραπάνω γιατί ήμουν εκνευρισμένος με την μητέρα μου και έτσι έφυγα από το δρόμο δεν θα με βοηθήσει να ξανα-ανέβω πάνω. Πρέπει να αναπτύξω αντοχή και \"μύες\" για να ξανα-ανέβω και η γνώση του γιατί έπεσα, αν και χρήσιμη στα πλαίσια της αυτο-ανάπτυξης και της βελτίωσης του εαυτού (δεν θα πατήσω ξανά τόσο το γκάζι), δεν χρησιμέύει πουθενά στο σκαρφάλωμα. Αυτά είναι πλέον γνωστά στην mainstream ψυχολογία το γιατί κάποιοι κολλάνε με αυτές τις αρχαίες αντιλήψεις περι \"ασυνείδητων συγκρούσεων\" δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Ίσως οι άνθρωποι ψάχνουν κάποιο βάθος εκεί που δεν υπάρχει, ελπίζωντας ΄ότι αυτό το βάθος θα φέρει με κάποιο μυστικιστικό τρόπο την λύτρωση του εγώ. Δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει αποδειχθεί να υπάρχει.


Για την Γ-Σ, έρευνες έχουν αποδείξει ότι είναι αποτελεσματική για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια μετά την λήξη της θεραπείας. Κάποια παλινδρόμηση είναι πιθανή, οπότε δουλειά του θεραπευτή είναι να μάθει στον θεραπευόμενο και πως να το αντιμετωπίζει όταν και όποτε (αν) γυρίσει. Κατά την γνώμη μου ο σωστός και έμπειρος θεραπευτής μπορεί να είναι τρομερά αποτελεσματικός.


Μπορώ να δω ότι αν κάποιος έχει ξοδέψει \"ενέργεια\" σε άλλες θεραπείες τείνει να τις \"υιοθετεί\" και και είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει την στάση του. Τον μηχανισμό αυτό τον θυμάμαι από την κοινωνική ψυχολογία και λέγεται \"cognitive dissonance\" (γνωστική αντίχοιση) και λέει ότι \"όσο ποιο μεγάλη είναι η απόκληση από τα επιθυμητά όρια μιας κατάστασης τόσο κάποιος θα τείνει να υιοθετήσει αυτήν την κατάσταση εκτός και αν μπορεί να την αποδώσει σε εξωτερικά αίτια\". Θυμάμαι την \"έρευνα του εστιατωρίου\", όπου ρωτούσαν τα υποκείμενα για το πόσο περίμεναν να έρθει ο λογαριασμός (σε σχέση με την ποιότητα του φαγητού). Όταν ο λογαριασμός ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερος από τα προσδωκόμενα όρια (μικρό \"cognitive dissonance\"), τότε τα υποκείμενα έτειναν να ομολογήσουν την δυσαρέσκεια τους για το φαγητό. Όταν όμως ο λογαριασμός ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερος (υπήρχε μεγάλο \"cognitive dissonance\") τότε έτειναν να υποστηρίζουν ότι έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι από το φαγητό ανεξάρτητα από την ποιότητά του! Το να ομολογήσουν την δυσαρέσκειά τους στην μεγάλη απόκλιση θα σήμαινε ότι θα έπρεπε ουσιαστικά να δεχθούν το σφάλμα του εαυτού τους, κάτι που δεν υπήρξε στην μικρή απόκλιση. Αυτός είναι ένας φυσιολογικός μηχανισμός \"άμυνας\" βέβαια. (Ίσως ο λόγος που κάποιοι/ες παραμένουν σε μια άσχημη σχέση/εργασία κλπ.?) Άσχετο βέβαια αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με κρίσεις πανικού ούτε υπονοώ ότι η anwnimi είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση. Απλά το μοιράστηκα μαζί σας γιατί το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον (και επειδή βρήκα αφορμή χε) να θυμίσουμε ότι η ψυχολογία δεν είναι μόνο ψυχοπαθολογία.


Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, ομολογώ πάντως anwnimi ότι ο τόνος σου δεν μ\'άρεσε (αυτά περι νοημοσύνης) και αν ξαναδώ τέτοια \"φορτισμένη\" απάντηση δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να απαντήσω. Αυτά, καλή ανάσταση.

----------


## weird

Πετράν, οι δήθεν βαθύτερες ασυνείδητες συγκρούσεις είναι αποκύημα του μυαλού των ψυχαναλυτών, κάτι τέτοιο υποστηρίζεις στα πλαίσια της άποψης που καταθέτεις, αν κατάλαβα?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πετράν, οι δήθεν βαθύτερες ασυνείδητες συγκρούσεις είναι αποκύημα του μυαλού των ψυχαναλυτών, κάτι τέτοιο υποστηρίζεις στα πλαίσια της άποψης που καταθέτεις, αν κατάλαβα?



Weird, το υποσυνείδητο με την φρουδική σημασία ποτέ δεν αποδείχτηκε ότι υπάρχει, παρ\'όλο που έιχαν γίνει έρευνες για το θέμα. Αυτά δηλαδή περι παγόβουνου δεν έχουν αποδειχθεί. Αυτό που γνωρίζουμε από την μοντέρνα πειραματική ψυχολογία είναι ότι όντως υπάρχουν πληροφορίες, που αν και δεν ξεπερνούν το κατώφλι ενεργοποίησης της συνείδησης (subjective threshold) μπορούν να επηρεάσον την συμπεριφορά αλλά σε ένα μικρό βαθμό. Αυτό απέχει πολύ από την extreme άποψη που λέει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πληροφοριών να είναι υποσυνείδητο (π.χ. το μοντέλο του παγόβουνου). 


Μπορώ να δω όμως ότι κάποια αλήθεια ίσως υπάρχει. Μπορώ να το δω και με μια ποιο μοντέρνα άποψη., π.χ. ότι κάθε άνθρωπος βάζει ένα στόχο η προσδοκεί κάτι. Αυτό μένει στην προσδοκώμενη μακροπρόθεσμη μνήμη (prospective long-term memory-η μνήμη για γεγονότα που περιμένω να γίνουν και όχι για τα γεγονότα που έγιναν, π.χ. να δεχθώ την χ θετική απάντηση στο e-psychology την επόμενη μέρα). Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν στην περίπτωση που ένα γεγονός δεν \"συμφωνεί\" με το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό ίχνος να υπάρξει ασυμφωνία η \"σύγκρουση\" μεταξύ του \"θέλω\" και του \"γίνεται\" και έτσι το άτομο έχει stress που μπορεί να εκφραστεί με πολλούς τρόπους (η απάντηση που πείρα στο e-psychology ήταν αρνητική και όχι όσο θετική περίμενα!). Αυτό βέβαια είναι εντελώς δικιά μου υπόθεση λολ. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια πειράματα για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει (πείρα ιδέα για πιθανό διδακτορικό thanks!)

Αλλά ναι φρουδικό υποσυνείδητο και τέτοια δεν έχουν αποδειχθεί.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, για το αν θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν συγκεκριμένες δεσμεύσεις - όρους για τους ψυχολόγους που μπαίνουν στο φόρομ δηλώνοντας την ιδιότητά τους αυτή.
> 
> Εχω πολλά να πω πάνω στο θέμα αυτό, το οποίο χρήζει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής και ευαισθησίας και δεν μπορέι ο κάθε ειδικός να μπαίνει και να λεεί ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει. 
> 
> Η ευθύνη του δεν είναι κοινή με την ευθύνη ενός οποιουδήποτε μέλους θεωρώ.
> 
> Και εκτός αυτού, όταν παραθέτουμε γραπτώς την άποψη - συμβουλή μας, έχουμε μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο μιας προσεκτικής διαμόρφωσης του ύφους και του τρόπου των λεγομένων μας, οπότε θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να γράφει κάποιος ειδικός προτάσεις του τύπου \" ότι να ναι ψυχοθεραπεία\" εντάσσοντας σε αυτό οποιαδήποτε προσέγγιση δεν είναι η δική του.
> 
> ...


Με βρίσκεις 100% σύμφωνη.






> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, ομολογώ πάντως anwnimi ότι ο τόνος σου δεν μ\'άρεσε (αυτά περι νοημοσύνης) και αν ξαναδώ τέτοια \"φορτισμένη\" απάντηση δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να απαντήσω. Αυτά, καλή ανάσταση.


Καλή ανάσταση και χρόνια πολλά, οι ευχές είναι ευχές και ανθρώπινες περαν των όποιων αντιπαραθέσεων.

PETRAN η απάντησή μου ήταν φορτισμένη γιατί παρέβλεψες - σκόπιμα ή μη (δεν ξέρω) - και συνεχίζεις να παραβλέπεις την ερώτηση που σου έθεσα εξ΄αρχής: το θεωρείς θεμιτό και υπεύθυνο ως επαγγελματίας του χώρου να χαρακτηρίζεις ως \"ότι να ναι\" οποιαδήποτε ψυχοθεραπεία δε συμφωνεί με την πλειοψηφία του επιστημονικού κόσμου της ψυχικής υγείας, και ειδικά το κάνεις ενώ κάνεις συστάσεις σε κάποιον πάσχων;

Μου απαντάς λες και το θέμα ήταν ότι αμφισβητώ το γεγονός του τι υποστηρίζει η πλειοψηφία των ψυχιάτρων/ψυχολόγων, καθώς και την τουλάχιστον 2χρονη αποτελεσματικότητα της Γ-Σ. 
Για να μην υπάρξει ξανά φορτισμένη απάντηση από μέρους μου, κάτι που γενικά δεν είναι και του προφίλ μου ως ανθρώπου, στο λέω ειλικρινά, ΔΕΝ απαντάς σε αυτό στο οποίο ενίσταμαι, κι εγώ και η weird και ο kapatosg.

----------


## weird

Πάω να κάψω τη λαμπάδα μου
και θα συνεχίσω μετά την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτησή μας..

Αγάπη, χαρά, υγεία, σε ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!
Μα πάνω απο όλα, ΦΩΣ...

 :Smile: )

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Μπορώ να το δω και με μια ποιο μοντέρνα άποψη., π.χ. ότι κάθε άνθρωπος βάζει ένα στόχο η προσδοκεί κάτι. Αυτό μένει στην προσδοκώμενη μακροπρόθεσμη μνήμη (prospective long-term memory-η μνήμη για γεγονότα που περιμένω να γίνουν και όχι για τα γεγονότα που έγιναν, π.χ. να δεχθώ την χ θετική απάντηση στο e-psychology την επόμενη μέρα). Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν στην περίπτωση που ένα γεγονός δεν \"συμφωνεί\" με το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό ίχνος να υπάρξει ασυμφωνία η \"σύγκρουση\" μεταξύ του \"θέλω\" και του \"γίνεται\" και έτσι το άτομο έχει stress που μπορεί να εκφραστεί με πολλούς τρόπους (η απάντηση που πείρα στο e-psychology ήταν αρνητική και όχι όσο θετική περίμενα!). Αυτό βέβαια είναι εντελώς δικιά μου υπόθεση λολ. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια πειράματα για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει (πείρα ιδέα για πιθανό διδακτορικό thanks!)


Οπότε αυτό μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως:
η anwnimi έβαλε στόχο την ίαση των πανικών και την αυτοβελτίωσή της μέσω μιας α ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης (όπου α διάφορο της Γ-Σ αλλά εμπεριέχει συμπεριφορισμό ως συνδυασμό)
Από το e-psychology διάβασε απάντηση που δε συμφωνούσε με το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό της ίχνος και αυτό της δημιούργησε stress. Και αυτό εκφράζεται με το γεγονός ότι τα βάζει αδικαιολόγητα με αυτόν που εξέφραση την απάντηση με την οποία συγκρούστηκε το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό της ίχνος.
Σωστά γιατρέ μου;

Αυτή τη σκέψη την ανέλυα παράλληλα ενώ αποφάσισα να σου γράψω, αν δηλαδή το κίνητρό μου ήταν αυτό. Δε θα σου κρύψω μιας και μ\'αρέσει να είμαι ειλικρινής, ότι όντως η απάντησή σου μου δημιούργησε \"stress\" για το λόγο ακριβώς για τον οποίο μιλάς. Οπότε καλή τύχη στο διδακτορικό σου :Smile: 

ΟΜΩΣ δεν ήταν αυτό το κίνητρό μου. Το κίνητρο για να σου απαντήσω είναι ότι δε θεωρώ θεμιτό και υπεύθυνο τρόπο τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τοποθετήθηκες, τώρα αλλά και στο παρελθόν, σχετικά με το τι συστήνεις και τι όχι. Αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε από το ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή σου έγραψα ότι δεν αμφισβητώ το γεγονός του τι λέει η πλειοψηφία την οποία και εκφράζεις αλλά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο κάνεις συστάσεις.

Μια συμβουλή από μια ταπεινή θεραπευόμενη: Στο διδακτορικό ή και στη μετέπειτα επαγγελματική σου ζωή λάβε υπ\'όψη το feedback της ψυχής και όχι μόνο τις στατιστικές-πειράματα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, για το αν θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν συγκεκριμένες δεσμεύσεις - όρους για τους ψυχολόγους που μπαίνουν στο φόρομ δηλώνοντας την ιδιότητά τους αυτή.
> 
> Εχω πολλά να πω πάνω στο θέμα αυτό, το οποίο χρήζει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής και ευαισθησίας και δεν μπορέι ο κάθε ειδικός να μπαίνει και να λεεί ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει. 
> ...



Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στην΄έκφραση που χρησιμοποίησα? Στο \"ότι να ναι\"? Προσωπικά όχι , δεν μπορώ να δω where is the big deal. Δηλαδή αν σου λεγα μην \"παίρνεις ότι να ναι χάπια ,πάρε αυτά που clinical trials έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα\" θα μου απαντούσες \"πως τολμάς να λες ότι τα αυτά χάπια είναι ότι να ναι!\" ? Μα δεν απογοητεύω κανέναν, γι\'αυτό έγραψα το ποστ, για να δείξω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα μέσω συγκεκριμένης προσέγγισης, για να μην απογοητευτούν οι άνθρωποι με άλλη και τραβιούνται για καιρό δίχως αποτελέσματα. Μου φαίνεται πως το έχεις \"γιγαντώσει\". Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος άλλος αισθανθεί ότι ήμουν υπερβολικός στην έκφρασή μου να μου το πει και συγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν ενόχλησα κάποιους. Φαντάζομαι ότι όντως κάποιος που έχει αφιερώσει πολύ χρόνο σε μια άλλη προσέγγιση μπορεί να προσβληθεί μέσω του μηχανισμού της \"γνωστικής αντίχοισης\" που περιέγραψα πριν. Οκ πρέπει να πάω στην εκκλησία τώρα γιατί φωνάζουν λολ. Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!

----------


## anwnimi

Ε εμείς οι \"\'αθεοι\" PETRAN και weird μείναμε στο φόρουμ να μιλάμε τέτοια ώρα :Smile: 

Για να μην μας πουν και άθεους κλέινω κι εγώ να φάω τη μαγειρίτσα μου και θα ξαναμπώ να σας διαβάζω.

Ειρήνη και ομόνοια, μετά από οποιεσδήποτε αντιπαραθέσεις, με μόνο κίνητρο το ΦΩΣ στις ψυχές, στις καρδιές, στο μυαλό μας.

Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Μπορώ να το δω και με μια ποιο μοντέρνα άποψη., π.χ. ότι κάθε άνθρωπος βάζει ένα στόχο η προσδοκεί κάτι. Αυτό μένει στην προσδοκώμενη μακροπρόθεσμη μνήμη (prospective long-term memory-η μνήμη για γεγονότα που περιμένω να γίνουν και όχι για τα γεγονότα που έγιναν, π.χ. να δεχθώ την χ θετική απάντηση στο e-psychology την επόμενη μέρα). Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν στην περίπτωση που ένα γεγονός δεν \"συμφωνεί\" με το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό ίχνος να υπάρξει ασυμφωνία η \"σύγκρουση\" μεταξύ του \"θέλω\" και του \"γίνεται\" και έτσι το άτομο έχει stress που μπορεί να εκφραστεί με πολλούς τρόπους (η απάντηση που πείρα στο e-psychology ήταν αρνητική και όχι όσο θετική περίμενα!). Αυτό βέβαια είναι εντελώς δικιά μου υπόθεση λολ. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια πειράματα για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει (πείρα ιδέα για πιθανό διδακτορικό thanks!)
> 
> 
> ...




Έφαγα την μαγειρίτσα μου και επέστρεψα δριμύτερος!

Ωραία ανάλυση anwnimi ναι! Η κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να είναι απότομος σε μια συνομιλία γιατί π.χ. σε παλιότερη ηλικία δεν ήθελε να \"βγαίνει από κάτω\" στις συζητήσεις γιατί ένιωθε να μειώνεται και έτσι αποθήκευεσε στην μνήμη τον στόχο \"Από εδώ και πέρα δεν θα μειώνομαι\" και έκτοτε, όποτε νιώθει να τον αντιπαραθέτει κάποιος, αύτό το μνημονικό ίχνος/αποθηκευμένος στόχος (που ίσως να έχεις ξεχάσει το γεγονός και τον τρόπο που το απέκτησε) παρεμβάλει με το περιστατικό και δημιουργεί στρες/επιθετικότητα κλπ. ( Όχι δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός λολ!). Κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι δημιουργούνται οι \"πεποιθήσεις\" (που μπορεί να είναι \"δυσλειτουργικές\" και έτσι να πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν στα πλαίσια της Γ-Σ θεραπείας), οπότε δεν λέω κάτι καινούργιο μάλλον χε.

Ο λόγος που είμαι έτσι ποιο άμεσος είναι ίσως επειδή έχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα των ψυχοθεραπευτικών προσεγγίσεων και έτσι δεν έχω την υπομονή να κάθομαι να γράφω \"γλυκά\" κατεβατά για να μαλακώνω την ατμόσφαιρα. Απλά μπαίνω στο ψητό (to the point). Οπότε συγνώμη αν σε πείραξε ο τρόπος μου τώρα η παλιότερα. Αυτό που λες για το feedback έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, απλά δεν το βρίσκω σημαντικό να τα εφαρμόζω αυτά στο πλαίσιο ενός φορουμ. Το έχω πει επανειλημμένα ότι εδώ μέσα δεν ποστάρω σαν ψυχολόγος, ειδικός η κάτι τέτοιο, απλά σαν ένας ακόμη χρήστης.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δηλαδή αν σου λεγα μην \"παίρνεις ότι να ναι χάπια ,πάρε αυτά που clinical trials έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα\" θα μου απαντούσες \"πως τολμάς να λες ότι τα αυτά χάπια είναι ότι να ναι!\" ?


Από τη στιγμή που αυτά τα γράφεις κιόλας σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ, θα τα διαβάσουν κι άλλοι, δεν με/τους έχεις απέναντί σου οπότε για τον κάθε ψυχισμό του ατόμου στον οποίο απευθύνεσαι για να τους προτείνεις κάτι δεν μπορείς να υιοθετήσεις διαφορετική θεραπευτική στάση, θα προτιμούσα να μου απαντούσες ως εξής:
\"εγώ δε συμφωνώ με τα α χάπια τα οποία παίρνεις γιατί η πλειοψηφία των ψυχιάτρων/ψυχολόγων υποστηρίζει πως τα β 
χάπια έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα για τουλάχιστον χ χρόνια, ενώ τα άλλα μπορούν να σε οδηγήσουν σε 
αλλαγές στο μέσα σου αλλά όχι να έχουν άμεση αποτελεσματικότητα στο πρόβλημα που έχεις. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να 
συνδυάσεις και τα δύο χάπια για να έχεις και τη βέλτιστη λύση\".
Το \"ότι να ναι\" ναι για μένα είναι σημαντικό και επικίνδυνο, πέρα από το cognitive dissonance που περιγράφεις, νομίζω πως το εξήγησα όσο για μένα ηταν δυνατό. Αν νομίζεις ότι αντιπαρατίθεμαι μαζί σου μόνο και μόνο εξαιτίας 
αυτού του cognitive dissonance ή εξαιτίας του ότι μπορεί να μειωνόμουν σε αντιπαραθέσεις του παρελθόντος, θα σου πω να δεις πιο διεισδητικά όχι μόνο εμένα και τα κίνητρά μου αλλά και το ότι έχεις να κάνεις με ΨΥΧΕΣ εδώ μέσα και θα πρέπει να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός, ακόμα και στη λεπτομέρεια των λόγων σου, ως ειδικός του χώρου. 

Λες ότι δεν απαντάς ως ειδικός αλλά εφόσον στις συζητήσεις σου και στο παρόν θρεντ και σε προηγούμενα αναφέρεις το 
πτυχίο σου αναιρείται αυτό που λες.

Δεκτή η συγνώμη σου PETRAN αλλά το θέμα για μένα δεν είναι να μου ζητήσεις συγνώμη (σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως), είναι κυρίως να σκεφτείς σοβαρά τις λεπτομέρειες που τις θεωρεις \"γλυκά κατεβατά\" για να μαλακώνεις την ατμόσφαιρα. 

Δηλαδή σε ανάλογη περίπτωση υποθέτω θα δρούσες μάλλον το ίδιο έτσι;  :Smile: 

Θα ήθελα πάντως να επαναλάβω ότι θεωρώ απαραίτητο να μπουν κάποιοι όροι χρήσης και για τους ψυχολόγους, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει φίμωση των απόψεών σας αλλά όσον αφορά *τον τρόπο* των συστάσεων στα μέλη του φόρουμ, που γίνεται διαδικτυακά και όχι πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο όπου εκεί υπάρχει η άμεση αλληλεπίδραση.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πετράν, οι δήθεν βαθύτερες ασυνείδητες συγκρούσεις είναι αποκύημα του μυαλού των ψυχαναλυτών, κάτι τέτοιο υποστηρίζεις στα πλαίσια της άποψης που καταθέτεις, αν κατάλαβα?
> 
> 
> ...


Petran καταρχάς να σου πω οτι δεν εχω ιδέα απο θεωρίες.

Δεν το ηξερα οτι υπάρχει η θεωρία του παγόβουνου, το χρησιμοποίησα ως μια έκφραση που θεώρησα εύστοχη στο να περιγράψει το φαινόμενο όπως το βλέπω και το νιώθω εγώ. 

Σήμερα έιμαι ένα κουρέλι ψυχικά με τη γιαγιά μου να αργοσβήνει στο νοσοκομείο.

Γι αυτό θα μπω μόνο σε όσο βάθος αντέχω και θα είμαι όσο προσεκτική αντέχω.

Εχω να κάνω την εξής παρατήρηση. Μιλάς σαν ρομποτάκι.. 
Βλέπω πολύ μυαλό. Το μυαλό σου υπερλειτουργεί και φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που κυρίως καθορίζει το είναι σου.

Εγκεφαλικός τύπος λοιπόν. Αυτή είναι μια πρώτη παρατήρηση.

----------


## weird

Αναφέρεσαι στη διάψευση της προσδοκίας, και εντοπίζεις εκεί μέσα μια σύγκρουση.
χμμμ.
Αρα συγκρούεται αυτό που θα θέλαμε να ισχύσει με αυτό που τελικά ισχύει.

Αυτό που θα θέλαμε να είμαστε με αυτό που τελικά είμαστε.


Όταν οι προσδοκίες μας είναι μη ρεαλιστικές, δημιουργείται πρόβλημα, διότι το μέγεθος της απογοήτευσης που θα βιώνουμε θα είναι δυσανάλογο σε σχέση με την ικανοποίηση που θα λαμβάνουμε απο την επαλήθευση των προσδοκίων μας ( η οποία επαλήθευση θα κινείται στα όρια του ανέφικτου).

Ενας επαναπροσδιιορισμός των προσδοκιών σε συμβατικότερες με το πραγματικό πλαίσιο πιθανοτήτων που διανοίγεται βάσει των εκάστοτε υπαρχουσών δυνατοτήτων, φαίνεται σαν εφικτός και θεραπευτικός, σωστά?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δηλαδή αν σου λεγα μην \"παίρνεις ότι να ναι χάπια ,πάρε αυτά που clinical trials έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα\" θα μου απαντούσες \"πως τολμάς να λες ότι τα αυτά χάπια είναι ότι να ναι!\" ?
> 
> 
> ...



Δεν ξέρω πως μαθεύτηκε ότι έχω τέτοιο πτυχίο, μάλλον από παλιότερα γιατί εγώ πραγματικά δεν το αναφέρω ποτέ, μόνο άμα με \"στριμόξουνε\". Είναι τρομακτικό λάθος αυτό που λες, ότι δήθεν αναφέρω το πτυχίο μου. Οπότε ναι, δεν μιλάω σαν ψυχολόγος αλλά σαν χρήστης. Μακάρι να μην ήξερε κανείς ότι έχω τέτοιο πτυχίο εδώ μέσα, μετανιώνω την ώρα και την στιγμή που μαθεύτικε γιατί όλοι περιμένουν τον στερεότυπο\"καθωςπρεπισμό\" τυ ψυχολόγου ενώ εμένα πραγματικά δεν με νοιάζει να δείξω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## weird

υγ. Όσα πειράματα κι αν έκανες, η πολυπλοκότητα και η ατομικοτητα του φαινομένου που λέγεται άνθρωπος θα λειτουργούσε ως μεταβλητή αποδιοργάνωσης των συμπερασμάτων σου.

Εκτός αν περιοριζόσουν σε εκείνου του είδους μόνο τα συμεράσματα που κυμαίνονται πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια, όπου ο κοινός παρονομαστής για κάθε ανθρώπινο πλάσμα είναι τα ίδια του τα γενετικά χαρακτηριστικά,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται και για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ανθρωπίνου εγκεφάλου, οπότε και το πόρισμά σου θα ήταν σχετικά ασφαλές.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Μπορώ να το δω και με μια ποιο μοντέρνα άποψη., π.χ. ότι κάθε άνθρωπος βάζει ένα στόχο η προσδοκεί κάτι. Αυτό μένει στην προσδοκώμενη μακροπρόθεσμη μνήμη (prospective long-term memory-η μνήμη για γεγονότα που περιμένω να γίνουν και όχι για τα γεγονότα που έγιναν, π.χ. να δεχθώ την χ θετική απάντηση στο e-psychology την επόμενη μέρα). Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν στην περίπτωση που ένα γεγονός δεν \"συμφωνεί\" με το προσδωκόμενο μνημονικό ίχνος να υπάρξει ασυμφωνία η \"σύγκρουση\" μεταξύ του \"θέλω\" και του \"γίνεται\" και έτσι το άτομο έχει stress που μπορεί να εκφραστεί με πολλούς τρόπους (η απάντηση που πείρα στο e-psychology ήταν αρνητική και όχι όσο θετική περίμενα!). Αυτό βέβαια είναι εντελώς δικιά μου υπόθεση λολ. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια πειράματα για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει (πείρα ιδέα για πιθανό διδακτορικό thanks!)
> 
> 
> ...


Πρώτα απόλα, ανώνυμη, επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω οτι θαυμάζω το μυαλό σου.

Δεύτερον, επέτρεψέ μου να είμαι κάπως πιο σκεπτικίστρια σε σχέση με το οτι οι ψυχολόγοι που πρεσβέυουν την ύπαρξη ασυνείδητου και υποσυνείδητου είναι μια μειοψηφία  :Smile: )

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weird, πρώτα πό όλα κουράγιο με την γιαγιά σου. Ξέρω τι περνάς, το έχω περάσει ακριβώς και εγώ και καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολο είναι, ειδικά αν η γιαγιά σου ήταν κοντά σε σένα. Άμα νιώσεις πολύ άσχημα εμείς εδώ είμαστε.

Weird, μιλάω έτσι γιατί έτσι έχω συνηθίσει να γράφω γι\'αυτά τα θέματα από το πανεπιστήμιο. Δεν είμαι γενικά έτσι, μπορεί να γίνω και πολύ emo :P

----------


## weird

Μια συμβουλή από μια ταπεινή θεραπευόμενη: Στο διδακτορικό ή και στη μετέπειτα επαγγελματική σου ζωή λάβε υπ\'όψη το feedback της ψυχής και όχι μόνο τις στατιστικές-πειράματα.


Λάβε αυτή τη συμβουλή υπόψη, θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με την ανώνυμη σε αυτή την δυνατή φράση της... σε ακούω μιλάς για έρευνες και στατιστικές.

Χωρίς να αναιρώ τη σημασία τους, αμφιβάλλω για την αξία τους στο να βγεί το είδος εκείνο των απόλυτων συμπερασμάτων που παραθέτεις.

(Σ ευχαριστώ για την κουβέντα συμπαράστασης σου, να σαι καλα...)

υγ. Μπορεί να πορωνόμαστε λίγο πάνω στην αντιπαράθεση, αλλά άλλο το να λειτουργούμε σαν πρεσβευτές απόψεων κι αλλο σαν άνθρωποι.

Δεν αμφισβητώ την συναισθηματική σου χροιά, μα σε προκαλώ να την εισάγεις και σε πεδία όπου ίσως έχεις μάθει να λειτουργείς καθαρά νοητικά  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δεν ξέρω πως μαθεύτηκε ότι έχω τέτοιο πτυχίο, μάλλον από παλιότερα γιατί εγώ πραγματικά δεν το αναφέρω ποτέ, μόνο άμα με \"στριμόξουνε\". Είναι τρομακτικό λάθος αυτό που λες, ότι δήθεν αναφέρω το πτυχίο μου. Οπότε ναι, δεν μιλάω σαν ψυχολόγος αλλά σαν χρήστης. Μακάρι να μην ήξερε κανείς ότι έχω τέτοιο πτυχίο εδώ μέσα, μετανιώνω την ώρα και την στιγμή που μαθεύτικε γιατί όλοι περιμένουν τον στερεότυπο\"καθωςπρεπισμό\" τυ ψυχολόγου ενώ εμένα πραγματικά δεν με νοιάζει να δείξω κάτι τέτοιο.


Χμ, PETRAN, στο προφίλ σου τι έχεις γράψει;  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

\"Στερεότυπο καθωσπρεπισμό του ψυχολόγου\"
Χμ, ούτε κι εμένα μ\'αρέσει να σου πω την αλήθεια. Κι ούτε αυτό ζήτησα από σενα. Μου αρέσει το πιο άνθρώπινος, γνήσιος, όχι κυνικός, απόλυτος, για οποιονδήποτε ψυχολόγο.

Μήπως τελικά συμφωνούμε;  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> υγ. Όσα πειράματα κι αν έκανες, η πολυπλοκότητα και η ατομικοτητα του φαινομένου που λέγεται άνθρωπος θα λειτουργούσε ως μεταβλητή αποδιοργάνωσης των συμπερασμάτων σου.
> 
> Εκτός αν περιοριζόσουν σε εκείνου του είδους μόνο τα συμεράσματα που κυμαίνονται πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια, όπου ο κοινός παρονομαστής για κάθε ανθρώπινο πλάσμα είναι τα ίδια του τα γενετικά χαρακτηριστικά,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται και για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ανθρωπίνου εγκεφάλου, οπότε και το πόρισμά σου θα ήταν σχετικά ασφαλές.


 Θα εκπλαγείς με το πως οι άνθρωποι τελικά δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκοι και ξεχωριστοί όσο νομίζεις. Πρώτα από όλα κάποια από τα βασικά θέματα που μελετάει η ψυχολογία όπως οι γνωστικές λειτουργίες (\"γνωστική ψυχολογία\"-οπτική/ακουστική αντίληψη, μνήμη, προσοχή, γλώσσα, επίλυση προβλημάτων, λήψη αποφάσεων κλπ.) είναι κοινά σε όλους τους ανθρώπους δεν τίθεται θέμα. Επίσης κάποια θέματα γενικής ψυχολογίας είναι κοινά, π.χ. συναισθήματα, κίνητρα δηλαδή όλοι οι άνθρωποι υπάγονται στους ίδιους μηχανισμούς ανεξαρτήτως κουλτούρας κλπ. Όμως και τα θέματα της κοινωνικής ψυχολογίας-στάσεις, απόψεις, απόδοση αιτίας, διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, ομάδες κλπ. τείνουν επίσης να υφίστανται ανεξαρτήτως ανθρώπου και κουλτούρας. Μάλιστα κάποιοι κοινωνικοί ψυχολόγοι ισχυρίστικαν ότι όλοι σχεδόν οι άνθρωποι θα δράσουν με παρόμοιο τρόπο σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, ακόμα και στην περίπτωσή που οι προσωπικότητές τους, αλλά και οι στάσεις τους για την κατάσταση είναι διαφορετικές! Μάλιστα κάποιοι κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το \"εγώ\" η η \"προσωπικότητα\" είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση που χτίζει ο εγκέφαλος για να νιώθει \"συκροτημένος\" παρ\'ότι σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, όλοι οι άνθρωποι θα πράξουν παρομοίως ανεξαρτήτως αν συμφωνεί το \"εγώ\" με αυτά η όχι. 

Δεν είναι θέμα εγκεφάλου, είναι ότι αν κάποια φαινόμενα παρατηρούνται το ίδιο σε μεγάλα δείγματα, τότε αυτά τα φαινόμενα θα ισχύουν.

----------


## anwnimi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird μου. Κι εγώ θαυμάζω το μυαλό σου και την ψυχή σου, πραγματικά.

Όσο για τις στατιστικές μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλές αλήθειες αλλά και να εφεύρουν \"αλήθειες\" 
πχ το α % των ερωτηθέντων θεωρεί τον χ ως καταλληλότερο πρωθυπουργό. Το ψέμα της στατιστικής αυτής που κρύβει πιο είναι; ότι αυτοί που απάντησαν ρωτήθηκαν μόνο για τον χ και τον ψ, άσχετα με το αν τους θεωρούν και τους δύο τελείως ακατάλληλους!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μια συμβουλή από μια ταπεινή θεραπευόμενη: Στο διδακτορικό ή και στη μετέπειτα επαγγελματική σου ζωή λάβε υπ\'όψη το feedback της ψυχής και όχι μόνο τις στατιστικές-πειράματα.
> 
> 
> Λάβε αυτή τη συμβουλή υπόψη, θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με την ανώνυμη σε αυτή την δυνατή φράση της... σε ακούω μιλάς για έρευνες και στατιστικές.
> 
> Χωρίς να αναιρώ τη σημασία τους, αμφιβάλλω για την αξία τους στο να βγεί το είδος εκείνο των απόλυτων συμπερασμάτων που παραθέτεις.
> 
> (Σ ευχαριστώ για την κουβέντα συμπαράστασης σου, να σαι καλα...)
> ...



Weird, δεν έχει νόημα να σκέφτεται κάποιος με συναισθηματικό τρόπο σε επιστημονικά θέματα. Δηλαδή, πες πως μου έρχεσαι για ψυχοθεραπεία, και εγώ σαν ψυχολόγος αρχίζω και πλάθω υποθέσεις για την περίπτωσή σου, θα βοηθούσε να στηριχτώ στην υπόθεση αυτή που απλά και μόνο \"μ\'αρέσει\"/την βρίσκω όμορφη? Όχι. Θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ επιστημονικά, δηλαδή να δημιουργώ και να αναιρώ υποθέσεις ώστε να βρω ποια κρύβεται πίσω από την κατάστασή σου ώστε να προσπαθήσουμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα μαζί. Σε κανένα επίπεδο αυτής της διαδικασίας δεν βοηθάει ο συναισθηματισμός, πέρα από αυτό της ενσυναίσθησης που σαν σωστός ψυχοθεραπευτής θα πρέπει να σου δείξω για να αναπτύξουμε μια υγιή θεραπευτική σχέση. Οπότε συναισθηματισμός στις σχέσεις, αλλά όχι στα προβλήματα!

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> κάποια φαινόμενα παρατηρούνται το ίδιο σε μεγάλα δείγματα, τότε αυτά τα φαινόμενα θα ισχύουν.


Όπως λες κάποια φαινόμενα παρατηρούνται το ίδιο σε μεγάλα δείγματα, όχι όμως στο 100% του δείγματος. Οπότε μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει τη στατιστική πρόβλεψη να πει ότι ο α άνθρωπος ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ να αντιδράσει το ίδιο με το β άνθρωπο στην ίδια κατάσταση, ενώ ο α και ο β έχουν διαφορετικές στάσεις. Όμως μπορεί και να μην αντιδράσουν το ίδιο, ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ μόνο. Κι ακόμα κι αυτοί οι δύο αντιδράσουν το ίδιο στην ίδια κατάσταση, θα αντιδράσουν το ίδιο και σε μία άλλη κατάσταση οι συγκεκριμένοί δύο άνθρωποι, και σε μια άλλη, και σε μια άλλη;

Επομένως δεν είμαστε ξεχωριστοί ακόμα κι αν μοιάζουμε αρκετά;

----------


## weird

> Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στην΄έκφραση που χρησιμοποίησα? Στο \"ότι να ναι\"? Προσωπικά όχι , δεν μπορώ να δω where is the big deal. Δηλαδή αν σου λεγα μην \"παίρνεις ότι να ναι χάπια ,πάρε αυτά που clinical trials έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα\" θα μου απαντούσες \"πως τολμάς να λες ότι τα αυτά χάπια είναι ότι να ναι!\" ? Μα δεν απογοητεύω κανέναν, γι\'αυτό έγραψα το ποστ, για να δείξω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα μέσω συγκεκριμένης προσέγγισης, για να μην απογοητευτούν οι άνθρωποι με άλλη και τραβιούνται για καιρό δίχως αποτελέσματα. Μου φαίνεται πως το έχεις \"γιγαντώσει\". Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος άλλος αισθανθεί ότι ήμουν υπερβολικός στην έκφρασή μου να μου το πει και συγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν ενόχλησα κάποιους. Φαντάζομαι ότι όντως κάποιος που έχει αφιερώσει πολύ χρόνο σε μια άλλη προσέγγιση μπορεί να προσβληθεί μέσω του μηχανισμού της \"γνωστικής αντίχοισης\" που περιέγραψα πριν. Οκ πρέπει να πάω στην εκκλησία τώρα γιατί φωνάζουν λολ. Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!


Μίλησα πριν για την λεπτομέρεια.
Ναι, καμία φορά βρίσκεται ουσία και στην λεπτομέρεια. 
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ μπορεί να μην το βλέπεις ως κάτι σημαντικό.
Αυτό όμως που βλέπεις εσύ ως σημαντικό θα είναι το μέτρο σου? Εσφαλμένως διότι η ανώνυμη δεν σου μιλά για τον αντίκτυπο που θα είχε σε κάποιον ειδικό η εκφορά κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο της άποψής σου, αλλά για εκείνο που θα είχε ( ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ, βλέπε, πλην της δυσαρέσκειας της ανώνυμης και της δικής μου, εκείνη του θεματοθέτη) σε κάποιον που βρίσκεται από την αντιπέρα όχθη, εκείνη του θεραπευόμενου.

Η ικανότητα αποστασιοποίησης οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη ενσυναίσθηση του περιβάλλοντος, μέσω της πρόσληψης των διυποκειμενικών πραγματικοτήτων. Αρα και σε πληρέστερα συμπεράσματα. 

Ανεπιτυχώς αντιστοιχείς το ότι να ναι στα χάπια με το ότι να ναι στη θεραπεία. Όταν συστήνεις ένα κατάλληλο χάπι το κάνεις στη βάση της ασθένειας. Όταν συστήνεις μια κατάλληλη θεραπεία, προσανατολίζεσαι περισσότερο στον υποκειμενικό παράγοντα. Και αυτό είναι ευνόητο. Υπάρχουν άπειρα χάπια, ένα για κάθε σύμπτωμα, ενώ η θεραπεία δεν καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει το σύπμτωμα αλλά τον άνθρωπο. Βεβαια, η Γ – Σ μπορεί να συγκρίνει τον εαυτό της με χάπι ( αντιδρώ αντί του χαπιού, εξίσου γρήγορα και απέναντι σε συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα). Αλλά το πώς λειτουργεί η Γ- Σ δεν είναι το κριτήριο ορισμού της έννοιας γένους ( ΚΑΘΕ θεραπεία). 

Αν ωστόσο κινηθώ ακριβώς πάνω στη βάση του συλλογισμού σου, έχω να πω το εξής.

« Μην πάρεις ότι να ναι χάπια, πάρε αυτά που τα clinical trials έχουν δείξει να έχουν αποτελεσματικότητα». 


ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ

1.	ΟΛΑ τα άλλα χάπια, πλην αυτών που ανέδειξαν τα κλινικά τεστ για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι αναποτελεσματικά. 
2.	ΟΛΑ τα άλλα χάπια, είναι ότι να ναι. 
3.	ΟΤΙ δείχνουν τα κλινικά τεστ ισχύει και για εσένα. 
4.	Αποτελεσματικότητα - έννοια σχετική. 
5.	ΟΤΙ δεν είναι μετρήσιμο με κλινικά τεστ δεν είναι αξιόπιστο. 

Ο τρόπος εκφοράς της επιστημονικά παρατεθειμένης σου άποψης, την κάνει εξαιρετικά ανελαστική και άρα , στα δικά μου μάτια, αμφισβητούμενη ως μονοδιάστατη.

Μα δεν σου είπαμε ότι απογοητεύεις. Απεναντίας, σου είπαμε ότι ο τρόπος σου, δεδομένης και της ιδιότητάς σου, ενοχλεί. Κι όχι, μάλλον στερείς την ελπίδα με το να ανάγεις σε ένα ότι να ναι κάθε άλλη θεραπευτική μέθοδο, παρά την καλλιεργείς.

ΑΛΛΟ το να επιμείνεις πάνω στην αποτελεσματικότητα που έχει μια προσέγγιση ( δίνω ελπίδα) κι ΑΛΛΟ το να φροντίσεις να μην απογοητευτούν άνθρωποι « με άλλη και τραβιούνται δίχως αποτελέσματα» ( χμμμ τι έχουμε εδώ? Ένα άλμα δικό σου. Ηδη, τρεις άνθρωποι σου έχουν πει ότι δεν θεωρούν ότι τραβιούνται δίχως αποτελέσματα, αν και ακολουθούν άλλη πορεία, αν και ίσως, να μην είδαν το άμεσο αποτέλεσμα της Γ-Σ. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που πας να «σώσεις» από την απογοήτευση, σου λένε, είσαι απόλυτος, μάλλον μας απογοητεύεις εσύ παρά μας σώζεις από κάτι τέτοιο)

Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος για αυτό που φαντάζεσαι. Ότι δηλ, ΟΛΟΙ όσοι ακολουθούν άλλες προσεγγίσεις τραβιούνται χρόνια και απογοητεύονται. Δεν ισχύει, τουλάχιστον με την απολυτότητα με την οποία το φαντάζεσαι. 



Πετράν. Πραγματικά το θέμα μου δεν είναι να ζητήσεις συγνώμη… αλλά να γίνει ένας διάλογος, οπου το τι με ανόχλησε, θα καταφέρω να στο δώσω, όσο καλύτερα μπορώ, να το καταλάβεις..

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird μου. Κι εγώ θαυμάζω το μυαλό σου και την ψυχή σου, πραγματικά.
> 
> Όσο για τις στατιστικές μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλές αλήθειες αλλά και να εφεύρουν \"αλήθειες\" 
> πχ το α % των ερωτηθέντων θεωρεί τον χ ως καταλληλότερο πρωθυπουργό. Το ψέμα της στατιστικής αυτής που κρύβει πιο είναι; ότι αυτοί που απάντησαν ρωτήθηκαν μόνο για τον χ και τον ψ, άσχετα με το αν τους θεωρούν και τους δύο τελείως ακατάλληλους!



Αυτό το μπερδεύουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι. Δηλαδή ταυτίζουν την στατιστική με τα ερωτηματολόγια. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ψυχολογίας σήμερα όμως δεν στηρίζεται σε ερωτηματολόγια (ψυχομετρικές έρευνες) αλλά σε πειράματα η στην παρατήρηση. Άλλο η στατιστική ανάλυση του ερωτηματολογίου και άλλο του πειράματος της παρατήρησης που ουσιαστικά είναι ίδια ανεξαρτήτως επιστήμης π.χ. βιολογικές επιστήμες κλπ. (οι συγκεκριμένες στατιστικές αναλύσεις είναι πολύ ποιο \"ισχυρές\") Στο πείραμα προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν ψέματα. Αλλά ακόμα και οι στατιστικές αναλύσεις που δεν στηρίζονται σε πείραμα, π.χ παράγωντες που σχετίζονται με την εμφάνιση μιας νόσου (επιδημιολογία) από την ημερομηνία γέννησης μέχρι την εποχή, την εργασία, το φύλο, οι επίπεδα προσωπικότητας π.χ. \"εξωστρέφεια\" η \"εσωστρέφεια\" μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλά και να καθοδηγήσουν την έρευνα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Weird, δεν έχει νόημα να σκέφτεται κάποιος με συναισθηματικό τρόπο σε επιστημονικά θέματα. 
> 
> *Όταν πρέπει να κάνεις καθαρά στατιστική ανάλυση φαντάζομαι πως ναι εκεί δε σε παίρνει να σκεφτείς συναισθηματικά. Εκτός αν λάβεις υπόψη εκτός απο τα ποσοτικά δεδομένα προς διερεύνηση και ως ποιοτικό δεδομένο κάποιο/α συναισθήματα που εμπλέκονται στο προς διερεύνηση θέμα/πείραμα. Δεν ξέρω από στατιστική, λίγα μαθήματα κάναμε στη σχολή οπότε δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ευσταθεί, απλά θυμάμαι για ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά δεδομένα...*
> 
> Δηλαδή, πες πως μου έρχεσαι για ψυχοθεραπεία, και εγώ σαν ψυχολόγος αρχίζω και πλάθω υποθέσεις για την περίπτωσή σου, θα βοηθούσε να στηριχτώ στην υπόθεση αυτή που απλά και μόνο \"μ\'αρέσει\"/την βρίσκω όμορφη? Όχι. 
> 
> *εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν εννοούσα ως feedback των ψυχών να στηριζόμαστε στην υπόθεση που απλά και μόνο μας αρέσει. Αλλά την αλληλεπίδραση με την ψυχή ενός ανθρώπου, το πάρε-δώσε και όχι μόνο το αποτέλεσμα της όποιας στατιστικής, αλλά σε συνδυασμό με αυτό και όχι μόνο αυτό.* 
> 
> ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> υγ. Όσα πειράματα κι αν έκανες, η πολυπλοκότητα και η ατομικοτητα του φαινομένου που λέγεται άνθρωπος θα λειτουργούσε ως μεταβλητή αποδιοργάνωσης των συμπερασμάτων σου.
> 
> Εκτός αν περιοριζόσουν σε εκείνου του είδους μόνο τα συμεράσματα που κυμαίνονται πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια, όπου ο κοινός παρονομαστής για κάθε ανθρώπινο πλάσμα είναι τα ίδια του τα γενετικά χαρακτηριστικά,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται και για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ανθρωπίνου εγκεφάλου, οπότε και το πόρισμά σου θα ήταν σχετικά ασφαλές.
> ...



Γνωστικές λειτουργίες. 
Κοινές σε όλους. 


Για το συναισθήματα – κίνητρα, το δέχομαι αλλά με επιφυλάξεις. Ο περιβαλλοντικός παράγοντας έχει το ρόλο του εδώ, πιστεύω. 

Αχ αυτοί οι κοινωνικοί ψυχολόγοι… Πετράν… είμαι ικανή να κάθομαι να γράφω σαν λυσσασμένη όλο το βράδυ, ήθελα να το αποφύγω, αλλά δεν γίνεται. 

Το όλοι θα δράσουμε ανάλογα, με παρόμοιο τρόπο σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις είναι κάτι που ποτέ δεν μπορεί να επαληθευτεί. Ακόμα κι αν κάποια φορά αντιδράσαμε έτσι, την επόμενη Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ μπορεί να λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά, πόσο μάλιστα διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι.

Θα στο πω απλοικά, γιατί θέλω να γίνω κατανοητή.

Ξέρεις τι είναι σαν να ακούω?

Επειδή έχουμε κοινά, αναιρείται η έννοια της ατομικότητας….
Τι πλάνη…

Επειδή όλοι έχουμε μάτια, πόδια, χέρια, τρίχες, συκώτι, νευρώνες, μυική μάζα, κύτταρα, στομάχι, καρδιά, βλενογόνο, συναισθήματα, άγχη, αντανακλαστικά, τρόπο αντίδρασης σε ορισμένη κατάσταση που καθορίζεται από το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης κτλ, είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο?
Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μια συμβουλή από μια ταπεινή θεραπευόμενη: Στο διδακτορικό ή και στη μετέπειτα επαγγελματική σου ζωή λάβε υπ\'όψη το feedback της ψυχής και όχι μόνο τις στατιστικές-πειράματα.
> 
> 
> ...


Μιλάς για υγιή θεραπευτική σχέση.
Και αναρωτιέμαι, θα ήταν ικανή να λειτουργήσει, χωρίς τον παράγοντα της συναισθηματικής πλευράς σου?

----------


## weird

Λοιπόν, αύριο με το καλό, θα γράψω πάνω στο θέμα των κοινωνικών βιολόγων που συνδέεται με εκείνο των κοινωνικών ψυχολόγων. 
Οπως ο ανθρωπος μπορεί να βρεθεί σε πλάνη, έτσι μπορεί να πλανευτεί και ένα ολόκληρο επιστημονικό ρεύμα. 

Πετράν, θα το εκτιμούσα αν απαντούσες σε κάθε θέμα που έθεσα με τις δημοσιεύσεις μου.
 :Smile: )

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Αυτό το μπερδεύουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι. Δηλαδή ταυτίζουν την στατιστική με τα ερωτηματολόγια. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ψυχολογίας σήμερα όμως δεν στηρίζεται σε ερωτηματολόγια (ψυχομετρικές έρευνες) αλλά σε πειράματα η στην παρατήρηση. Άλλο η στατιστική ανάλυση του ερωτηματολογίου και άλλο του πειράματος της παρατήρησης που ουσιαστικά είναι ίδια ανεξαρτήτως επιστήμης π.χ. βιολογικές επιστήμες κλπ. (οι συγκεκριμένες στατιστικές αναλύσεις είναι πολύ ποιο \"ισχυρές\") Στο πείραμα προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν ψέματα. Αλλά ακόμα και οι στατιστικές αναλύσεις που δεν στηρίζονται σε πείραμα, π.χ παράγωντες που σχετίζονται με την εμφάνιση μιας νόσου (επιδημιολογία) από την ημερομηνία γέννησης μέχρι την εποχή, την εργασία, το φύλο, οι επίπεδα προσωπικότητας π.χ. \"εξωστρέφεια\" η \"εσωστρέφεια\" μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλά και να καθοδηγήσουν την έρευνα.


Μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλά και χρήσιμα.
Μπορούν να καθοδηγήσουν την έρευνα.
Μέχρι εκεί όμως.

Δεν μπορούν να στηρίζουν αυθαίρετες θέσεις του τύπου, όλες οι άλλες προσεγγίσεις είναι ένα οτι να ναι.


Είμαι κομμάτια, σας καληνυχτώ !

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird μου. Κι εγώ θαυμάζω το μυαλό σου και την ψυχή σου, πραγματικά.
> 
> Όσο για τις στατιστικές μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν πολλές αλήθειες αλλά και να εφεύρουν \"αλήθειες\" 
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

Κι εγώ σας καληνυχτώ, ελπίζω να σας βρω αύριο.

Καλή χώνεψη με τις μαγειρίτσες :Smile:  Και με τόσο σκέψη εδώ πέρα + την προσπάθεια του στομαχιού=&gt;χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> κάποια φαινόμενα παρατηρούνται το ίδιο σε μεγάλα δείγματα, τότε αυτά τα φαινόμενα θα ισχύουν.
> 
> 
> ...



Αν οι έρευνες έχουν αποσαφηνίσει ποιοι παράγωντες κάνουν τους ανθρώπους να δρουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο τότε αυτοί οι παράγωντες θα έχουν και την πρωταρχική σημασία. Οπότε όχι δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί!


Ας πούμε στα γνωστά πειράματα \"υπακοής\" του stanley milgram, όι ερευνητές ήθελαν να καταλάβουν για το ποιοι παράγωντες θα έκαναν τους ανθρώπους να υπακούσουν. Τα υποκείμενα που πέρναν μέρος στο πείραμα θα έπρεπε να διοχετεύουν υποτιθέμενα ηλεκτρικά σοκ (ήταν ψέματα φυσικά) σε άτομα που δεν έβλεπαν αλλά άκουγαν όταν απλά τους το έλεγε ο milgram (ο ερευνητής). Μάλιστα τους ζητουσε να αυξάνουν τα volt όσο προχωρούσε το πείραμα. O Milgram (αλλάζωτας κάποιους παράγωντες όπως το πόσο επικοινωνούσαν το άτομο που έδεινε με το άτομο που δεχόταν τα ηλεκτροσοκ, το αν ήταν παρών ο ερευνητής, το αν υπήρχαν άλλοι παρόντες που υπάκουγαν η δεν υπάκουγαν, τον τόνο της φωνής του ερευνητή, το ντύσιμό του, το μέρος που διεξάγωνταν το πείραμα κλπ.) ήθελε να δει πόσο \"μακριά\" θα το παν οι άνθρωποι που λαμβάναν μέρος στο να διοχετεύουν τα υποτιθέμενα ψεύτικα ηλετκρικά σοκ. Δηλαδή, το νούμερο των βολτ (η δύναμη των σοκ που διοχέτευαν) ήταν ένας έμμεσος γνώμονας για το πόσο \"υπάκουαν\" τα υποκείμενα και κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες (οι μεταβλητές του πειράματος-που ήταν αυτές που ανέφερα πριν. 


Τελικά βρέθηκε ότι κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι παράγωντες (μεταβλητές) κάναν την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων να φτάσουν τα volt μακριά, ακόμα και όταν άκουγαν τους ανθρώπους που δήθεν λαμβάνανε τα ηλεκτροσόκ (φυσικά ήταν ηθοποιοί) να ουρλιάζουν από πόνο! Π.Χ. όταν το άτομο που έδεινε τα ηλεκτροσοκ είχε ΚΑΙ οπτική επαφή με τον ηθοποιό που δήθεν τα δεχόταν, σταματούσε να υπακούει ποιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με άλλους που δεν είχαν οπτική επαφή. Αυτό εξηγεί και το πως είναι ποιο εύκολο κάποιος να πατήσει ένα κουμπί και να ρίξει μια ατομική βόμβα σκοτώντας χιλιάδες, από το να σκοτώσει ένα και μόνο άτομο με μαχαίρι. Ένας δραματικός παράγωντας ήταν η παρουσία άλλων που υπακουγαν η δεν υπακουγαν (στο να δείνουν ηλετροσοκ μαζί με το υποκέιμενο στο θύμα-ηθοποιό). Αν τα 2 παρευρισκόμενα άτομα δεν υπάκουγαν, τότε το υποκείμενο δεν θα υπάκουγε στο 22% των περιπτώσεων, αν όμως τα 2 άτομα υπάκουγαν, τότε το άτομο θα συνέχιζε να δήνει ηλεκτρσοκ φτάνοντας και σε ακραίες \"θανατηφόρες\" τιμές στο 87% των περιπτώσεων!Φαίνεται πως το \"group pressure\" (κοινωνική πίεση) εξάλειψε εντελώς τον παράγωντα προσωπικότητα σε τέτοιες πριπτώσεις!Δηλαδή η προσωπικότητα αυτών των ανθρώπων έπεξε μικρό ρόλο και αυτός ο ρόλος ήταν πάντα μικρότερος από κάποιους παράγωντες του πειράματος. Αυτά τα αποτελέσματα δεν μας κανουν αίσθηση αν σκεφτούμε πως ολόκληρο σχεδόν το γερμανικό έθνος επί hitler έκανε τρομερά πράγματα σε αθώους πολίτες. Αλλά και πολυάριθμες άλλες περιπτώσεις μέσα στην ιστορία.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 χαχα οκ βλέπω το διαλύσαμε. Weird σου φέρνω ένα παράδειγμα έρευνας κοινωνικής ψυχολογίας στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.


Αυτό πάει και πρως τα εσένα και πρως την anwnimi. Εννοείται πως δεν καταργήται η ατομικότητα, δεν λέμε αυτό. Όμως δεν είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι \"ποιοτικά\" διαφορετικοί. Είναι \"ποσοτικά\". Τι εννοώ με αυτό...


Ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν μέσα τους τις ανθρώπινες παραμέτρους που τους κάνουν ανθρώπους έστω και σε ελάχιστο βαθμό. Π.χ. αυτόν που λέμε π.χ. \"εξωστρεφή\" έχει την παράμετρο της εξωστρέφιας σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τον παράγωντα της εσωστρέφειας. Κάπου θα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ανάμεσα κλπ. Κάποιοι άλλοι θα είναι \"Αγχωτικοί\" σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από άλλους (οπότε μπορεί π.χ. να αποκτήσουν γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή με ποιο μικρή ποσότητα \"φοβικών\" ερεθισμάτων από τους αυτούς που έχουν την παράμετρου του άγχους σε μικρότερο βαθμό).


Αλήθεια τι είναι αυτό που κάνει διαφορετική την προσωπικότητα του Petran με την Anwnimi και την Weird? Είναι μήπως κάποια μαγική ποιοτική διαφορά \"Χ\" που μας κάνει διαφορετικούς η επειδή αποτελούμαστε από διαφορετικές ποσότητες κάποιων παν-ανθρώπινων μεταβλητών, λόγο προφανώς των διαφορετικών γενετικών μας προδιαθέσεων, των εμπειριών μας αλλά και της τύχαιότητας (happenstance)? Μέσα σε αυτά τα πλαίσια, όλοι υπαγόμαστε σε κοινούς μηχανισμούς, αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το \"πόσο\" και όχι το \"τι\". Κάποιος αντικομφορμιστής ίσως να μην υπακούσει τόσο εύκολα στο πείραμα του Milgram που περιέγραψα πριν σε σχέση με ένα κομφορμιστή, το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αυτές οι ίδιες μεταβλητές τον κάνουν να τείνει να υπακούσει. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που κάποιος Ινδός μπορεί να ενθουσιαστεί με μια \"Δυτική\" ταινία του hollywood (και να κάνει το bollywood μετά!) γιατί παρ\'όλη την διαφορετικότητα της κουλτούρας, η ταινία \"μιλάει\" στις πανανθρώπινές του μεταβλητές, στα human universals. Οι άνθρωποι λοιπόν είναι διαφορετικές κατανομές κοινών παραγόντων όχι διαφορετικές ποιότητες. Η διαφορετικότητα πηγάζει λοιπόν από στοιχεία διαφορετικής κατανομής μεν, κοινών και ομοίων δε. Αυτή η ομοιότητα των στοιχείων είναι που μπορεί να κάνει την συμπεριφορά προβλεπόμενη, ανεξαρτήτως κατάστασης η κουλτούρας. 


Ποια είναι η κοινωνική βιολογία? Εννοείς την \"κοινωνιοβιολογία\" (Sociobiology που αναπτύχθhκε από τον Wilson) που μετά το \'90 μετατράπηκε σε \"Εξελεκτική Ψυχολογία\"? (Evolutionary Psychology)? Δηλαδή για το πως κάποιες συμπεριφορές είναι hardwired στο γονιδίωμα επειδή αυξάνουν την πιθανότητα επιβίωσης των γονιδίων? Μάλλον αυτό εννοείς γιατί είχα τέτοιο μάθημα και μπορώ να σου πω ότι είμαι φαν αυτής της προσέγγισης! Γενικά όλοι οι άνθρωποι ως ένστικτο θέλουν να στηρίζουν την ατομικότητά τους και την ελεύθερη τους βούληση, και δεν μπορούν να αποδεχθούν ότι εν\'μέρη είναι \"σκλαβοι\" νόμων που βρίσκονται πάνω από αυτούς. Γιατί άραγε? Φαντάζομαι ότι η εξελικτική ψυχολογία θα έχει την απάντηση :P :Big Grin: 


Λοιπόν ήταν πολύ ωραία η συζήτηση που είχαμε, καληνύχτα και πάλι χρόνια πολλά παιδιά!

----------


## weird

Δεν αμφέβαλα ούτε λεπτό οτι είσαι φαν αυτής της προσέγγισης, ούτε λεπτό.

Πετραν, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα παραθέτεις, μακάρι βέβαια να είχες βρει απάντηση σε όλα τα μνμ που σου έστειλα, αλλά γενικώς η τακτική σου είναι να κατευθύνεις την κουβέντα στις έρευνες που σε βολεύουν για το τι θα επικαλεστείς. 

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό για τη δύναμη του μυαλού σου...

Ξέρεις, μακάρι, ΜΟΝΟ το μυαλό να ήταν αρκετό για ένα άλλο έργο, πέρα απο την έρευνα, στον χώρο της ψυχολογίας.

Μείνε εκεί, είναι ο τομέας σου πιστεύω.

Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως, άλλο υποστηρίζω την Γ-Σ κι άλλο είμαι ο φανατικός της Γ Σ που φαντάζεται οτι σώζει κόσμο και του δίνει ελπίδα, αν τον στρέψει σε αυτήν.. απαξιώνοντας κάθε άλλη προσέγγιση. 

Ειδικά απο τη στιγμή που έχεις δηλώσει δημοσίως το πτυχίο σου, πιστεύω θα όφειλες να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις διατυπώσεις σου.

Οσο για την συζήτηση, προσωπικά σκοπεύω να τη συνεχίσω.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν βλεπω το λογο ο PETRAN να μη λεει τη γνωμη του και τις προτιμησεις του,αλλωστε και σε γιατρο εξω να πας αυτο που θα παρεις ειναι η προσωπικη γνωμη του γιατρου.
Και αν εβαζες 10 γιατρους μαζι και δεν ηταν ο ασθενης παρων μπορει να \"τρωγαν\" και τα μουστακια τους γιατι ο καθενας τα βλεπει \"διαφορετικα\".
Να μου πεις εδω ειναι ενα φορουμ και δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο προσωπικα αλλα και αυτος που ρωταει το ξερει αυτο και πρεπει να εχει κριτικη σκεψη,ειτε διαβαζει το φορουμ ειτε ενα βιβλιο,ειτε οταν ζηταει βοηθεια real life απο ενα γιατρο.
Γιατι δεν ειναι μετρημενα κουκια οπως εσπασα το ποδι μου κατα καποιο τροπο,μιλαμε για το μυαλο.

Τελοσπαντων αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και προτιμω να ακουω αποψεις και να τις επεξεργαζομαι παρα να ακουω γενικολογα απο τους ειδημονες του χωρου σαν τους πολιτικους που μιλανε και δεν λενε τιποτα.

----------


## Παστελι

Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις,εγω πηρα το πρωινο μου χαπι και παω να σουβλισω.5 εκατομμυρια αρνια σφαχτηκαν παλυ σημερα επειδη αναστηθηκε ο χριστος  :Frown:  .

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν βλεπω το λογο ο PETRAN να μη λεει τη γνωμη του και τις προτιμησεις του,αλλωστε και σε γιατρο εξω να πας αυτο που θα παρεις ειναι η προσωπικη γνωμη του γιατρου.
> Και αν εβαζες 10 γιατρους μαζι και δεν ηταν ο ασθενης παρων μπορει να \"τρωγαν\" και τα μουστακια τους γιατι ο καθενας τα βλεπει \"διαφορετικα\".
> Να μου πεις εδω ειναι ενα φορουμ και δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο προσωπικα αλλα και αυτος που ρωταει το ξερει αυτο και πρεπει να εχει κριτικη σκεψη,ειτε διαβαζει το φορουμ ειτε ενα βιβλιο,ειτε οταν ζηταει βοηθεια real life απο ενα γιατρο.
> Γιατι δεν ειναι μετρημενα κουκια οπως εσπασα το ποδι μου κατα καποιο τροπο,μιλαμε για το μυαλο.
> 
> Τελοσπαντων αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και προτιμω να ακουω αποψεις και να τις επεξεργαζομαι παρα να ακουω γενικολογα απο τους ειδημονες του χωρου σαν τους πολιτικους που μιλανε και δεν λενε τιποτα.



Ούτε εγώ βλέπω τον λόγο να μη λέει ο Πετράν και ο κάθε Πετράν την άποψή του.

----------


## weird

Οι άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικές κατανομές κοινών παραγόντων. Οκ το δέχομαι. 
Οι διαφορετικές ποσότητες και συνδυασμοί αυτών των ίδιων κατανομών, είναι που κάνουν την ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ διαφορά. 

Αναφέρεσαι στα human universal ( στα οποία προφανώς βασίζεται και η Γ Σ) και λες ότι « αυτή η ομοιότητα των στοιχείων είναι που μπορεί να κάνει τη συμπεριφορά προβλεπόμενη».

Αναφέρεσαι παραπάνω στο πείραμα υπακοής. Και τονίζεις το γεγονός ότι ο παράγοντας προσωπικότητα υποβαθμίστηκε σε σχέση με άλλους παράγοντες του πειράματος. Αναφέρεις δε ότι η κοινωνική πίεση εξάλειψε εντελώς τον παράγοντα αυτό στις δ ε δ ο μ ε ν ε ς περιπτώσεις. 

Σου απαντώ.

Για τις εκάστοτε αντιδράσεις μας και συμπεριφορές μας, ίσως να μην είναι ο παράγοντας προσωπικότητα που έχει την πρωτοκαθεδρία στην εκδήλωσή τους, αλλά άλλοι παράγοντες που ανάγονται στα human universal. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας, έχουμε μπει σε καταστήματα που η μυρωδιά και τα οπτικά ερεθίσματα του χώρου, μας έκαναν διατεθειμένους να αυξήσουμε την καταναλωτική μας συμπεριφορά. Όλοι μας έχουμε δεχθεί τον παράγοντα της κοινωνικής πίεσης όχι μόνο ως έναν εξομοιωτή στάσεων και συμπεριφορών μας αλλά και ως ένδειξη ότι συγκαθοριζόμαστε σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον μας. 

Ας κοιτάξουμε όμως, πόσο αυθαίρετο μπορεί να είναι να στηρίζουμε θεωρίες των θεωριών σε πειράματα που δείχνουν μεν ΚΑΤΙ αλλά μόνο το επιμέρους.

Ας πιάσουμε το πείραμα υπακοής. Σε πόσους ανθρώπους έγινε? Δεδομένου ότι οι διαφορετικές ποσότητες των ίδιων κατανομών οδηγεί σε ΑΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ποιοτικά διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς, τότε ακόμα και η επίδραση των human universal πάνω στη συμπεριφορά των υποκειμένων τους ανά συνθήκη δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι ομοιόμορφη. Συνεπώς, ακόμα κι αν για την πραγματοποίηση του πειράματος χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας μεγάλος αριθμός πειραματικής βάσης, αυτή η βάση δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να συμπεριλάβει τις άπειρες ποιότητες των διαφορετικών κατανομών( τον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά), ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι είναι κατηγοριοποιημένες.

Επομένως, καλό είναι το πείραμα ΑΛΛΑ όταν δεν ξεφεύγει από την εμβέλεια γνώσης που μπορεί να παράξει, λόγω της βιασύνης των επιστημόνων να αντιστοιχήσουν την ίδια τη ζωή με τα πειράματά τους, για να μπορέσουν να κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Ότι δηλαδή μπόρεσαν να τα συλλάβουν όλα μέσα στο εργαστήριό τους. Εν προκειμένω, το πόρισμα του πειράματος της υπακοής είναι ένα πόρισμα σχετικό με την ψυχολογία της μάζας και θα πρέπει να μείνει σε εκείνο το πεδίο. Διότι δεν έχει μελετήσει την ΚΑΘΕ επιμέρους, ποιοτικά αποκλίνουσα ατομικότητα. 


Μπορεί σαν άνθρωποι να είμαστε έκθετοι στα ίδια τα στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης φύσης μας, στο γονιδίωμά μας, στα ένστικτά μας, στα human universal μας. Μπορεί λόγω αυτών των στοιχείων να αντιδρούμε πανομοιότυπα ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. Αυτό όμως που κάνει αξιοθάυμαστο τον άνθρωπο, είναι ότι μπορεί να κάνει μια υπέρβαση. Όπως κατάφερε να εξανθρωπιστεί παρά τα ένστικτά του, έτσι, αν συλλάβει τους μηχανισμούς που τον ωθούν σε συμπεριφορά αποκλίνουσα της προσωπικότητάς του, μπορεί ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΕΙ πάνω στο ίδιο το σώμα και το μυαλό του, εναρμονίζοντας την στάση του με αυτό που επιθυμεί να είναι η στάση του κι όχι αυτό που αυτόματα και μηχανικά του υπαγορεύει το σώμα και το μυαλό του.

Έτσι, στο ίδιο πείραμα, θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια επαλήθευση, ΑΦΟΥ είχαν ενημερωθεί τα υποκείμενά του για το τι ακριβώς συνέβη, πως αντέδρασαν και το ποιοι μηχανισμοί όρισαν τη συμπεριφορά τους ( διαδικασία που συμβαίνει ούτως ή άλλως μέσω της ωρίμανσης και της απόκτησης εμπειρίας στην καθημερινότητα).

Ακόμα και στη ναζιστική Γερμανία, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που αντιστάθηκαν στον πυρετό της μαζικής υπακοής.

Ας μην τα βάζουμε όλα σε ένα τσουβάλι, ας μην ανάγουμε σε πρωτεύοντες ( τους ανά συνθήκη και κατά περίπτωση πρωτεύοντες ) human universal, διότι ανάγουμε το μέρος σε όλον! Κι αυτό είναι για μένα, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα μειονεκτήματα της Γ Σ, και της διετούς της διάρκειας. Της επιφανειακότητάς της.

----------


## weird

Πετράν η συζήτηση αυτή με ώθησε, λόγω του έντονου ενδιαφέροντος που της βρίσκω στο να σου παραθέσω κάποια αποσπάσματα ενός βιβλίου που διάβασα πρόσφατα. Με προβλημάτισε βαθύτατα σε σχέση με το θέμα της κοινωνικής βιολογίας και της εξελικτικής ψυχολογίας. 

“ Κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός. 

Ο Δαρβίνος φαίνεται να ανήκε ακόμη σ εκείνο το είδος φυσιοδιφών που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για την «καθαρή γνώση» αντικειμενικών νομοτελειών. Θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε πως είχε ασφαλώς συνειδητοποιήσει την βαρύτητα που είχαν οι ιδέες του. Αδίκως προσπάθησε να δώσει στο μοιραίο όρο « αγώνας για την ύπαρξη» , που υιοθετήθηκε υπό μορφή σλόγκαν από τον Spencer, μια νέα σημασία, αναδεικνύοντας την δημιουργία των πνευματικών και ηθικών ιδιοτήτων του ανθρώπου, που μεταδίδονται με την πολιτισμική παράδοση, ως νομοτελειακή συνέπεια του αγώνα αυτού και εξαίροντας τη σεξουαλική επιλογή ως την κατ΄ουσία κινητήρια δύναμη του εξανθρωπισμού. Αλλά οι απόστολοί του είχαν ανοίξει ήδη γι’ αλλού πανιά. Ο Δαρβίνος δεν είχε υπολογίσει πόσο μεγάλος είχε καταστεί ήδη στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα ο πειρασμός για τους φυσιοδίφες να ανταποκριθούν στις προσδοκίες ορισμένων στρωμάτων του πληθυσμού που ασκούσαν επιρροή.

Πολλοί από τους εξελικτικούς βιολόγους εκείνης της εποχής υπέστησαν τόσο έντονη πίεση που σχεδόν εξαναγκάστηκαν να προβούν σε « νατουραλιστική πλάνη». Συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα πρόσφεραν στις κοινωνικοπολιτικές ιδεολογίες και τις ουτοπικές φαντασιώσεις μια δήθεν επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη δικαίωση για τη μεταβολή των κοινωνικών συνθηκών. ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ. Εκείνο που στο έργο του Δαρβίνου δεν ήταν παρά η περιγραφή ενός φυσικού προτσές ΑΝΑΚΗΡΥΧΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗ ΑΡΧΗ για ηθικές αξιολογήσεις και για τις απορρέουσες αρχές συμπεριφοράς. « Κανονιστικό βιολογισμό» αποκάλεσε ο αμερικανός ψυχολόγος D.T. Campbell αυτή την απαράδεκτη μεταφορά επιστημονικών ευρημάτων σε κοινωνικά φαινόμενα. Ο κοινωνικός δαρβισνισμός που προέκυψε από τη δαρβινική θεωρία επιλογής δεν ήταν παρά μόνο το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα που είχε όμως ταυτόχρονα και τις πιο σοβαρές συνέπειες, του τρόπου σκέψης των φυσιοδιφών που καθοριζόταν από μη συνειδητά αισθήματα και κίνητρα. Ο πειρασμός να μεταφέρουν την αρχή της φυσικής επιλογής ως κανονιστική αρχή, στις υφιστάμενες κοινωνικές και πολιτικές συνθήκες, ήταν τότε γι αυτούς πολύ μεγάλος. 

[…]

Μετά τον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο…. Οι φυσιοδίφες πήραν θέση στα κουπιά κι άρχισαν να κωπηλατούν, ο καθένας τους όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε, ώσπου, κατά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του πενήντα, βρέθηκε κατά τύχη εκείνη ακριβώς η ερμηνεία που με τόση λαχτάρα πρόσμεναν οι σύγχρονοί τους : ο άνθρωπος αισθάνεται, σκέπτεται και ενεργεί τώρα ( και μέχρι τώρα) με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, επειδή αυτόν τον τρόπο υπαγορεύει « το σύνολο των ενστίκτων του», το οποίο του δόθηκε βιογενετικά. Χειροκρότημα, θαυμασμός, και ( κάποια στιγμή αργότερα για το συνολικό έργο) βραβείο Νόμπελ! Το αποκαλούμενο «κακό» βρήκε έτσι την ερμηνεία του, από πού έρχεται, όμως, αναρωτιόνταν τότε άλλοι τόσοι άνθρωποι το αποκαλούμενο «καλό»….?

Τη δεκαετία του πενήντα , ερευνητές ηθολόγοι περί του Κόνραντ Λόρενς και Niko Tinbergen ανέπτυξαν τη θεωρία της συμπεριφοράς της « αντίστοιχης προς την ηθική» σε ζώα που ζουν σε κοινωνικές ομάδες. Πρόκειται για το σύνολο των ενστικτωδών μορφών συμπεριφοράς οι οποίες αναδείχθηκαν ως φυλογενετική προσαρμογή μέσω φυσικής επιλογής , λόγω της καταλληλότητάς τους για τη διατήρηση του είδους και δίνουν την εντύπωση, φαινομενικά μόνο, ότι διέπονται από κάποια ηθική. Κυρίως ο Κόνραντ τόνιζε την υφιστάμενη κατά την άποψή του, αντιστοιχία πολλών από τις ενστικτώδεις παρορμήσεις και αναστολές που παρατηρούνται σε κοινωνικά οργανωμένα ζώα με την «ορθολογικά υπεύθυνη ηθική « του ανθρώπου. […..]

Με άλλα λόγια υποστηρίζει ότι η σκέψη και η δράση του ανθρώπου ορίζεται πέραν από κάθε νόηση από κάποιες νευρωνικές διασυνδέσεις που εγκαταστάθηκα σε φυλογενετικά παλιά στρώματα του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου και προγραμματίστηκαν από κάποια γονίδια. Όταν αυτές οι διασυνδέσεις ενεργοποιούνται μέσω ενός ερεθίσματος, ο άνθρωπος αντιδρά με ένα εγγενές, ενστικτώδες πρόγραμμα βάσης. 
Για το υπόλοιπο μέρος του 20ου αιώνα, η προσέγγιση αυτή πρόσφερε στους ανθρώπους μια ευπρόσδεκτη «λογική» εξήγηση για την όλο και πιο φανερά εκφραζόμενη «παράλογη» συμπεριφορά μεμονωμένων ατόμων και ολόκληρων πληθυσμιακών μονάδων. Για τους ερευνητές φύσηξε έτσι ούριος άνεμος : ερευνητές του εγκεφάλου και μοριακοί βιολόγοι σήκωναν τα πανιά, οι μεν σε αναζήτηση των νευρικών κέντρων που καθοδηγούν τη συμπεριφορά, οι δε σε αναζήτηση των γενετικών προγραμμάτων που κατασκευάζουν τα κέντρα αυτά. Πολύ πριν βγουν στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα είχαν ήδη έτοιμες εξηγήσεις γιατί τόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι ενεργούσαν « ενάντια σε κάθε ανθρώπινη λογική». Φαινομενικά παράλογη συμπεριφορά που πριν από λίγο καιρό εθεωρείτο έργο δαιμόνων , μαγισσών και μάγων και κακών διαβόλων, μπορούσε τώρα επιτέλους να θεμελιωθεί και επιστημονικά με την αναγωγή σε γενετικά προγραμματισμένα κέντρα ενστίκτων. Οι άνθρωποι δε, που αναζητούσαν ανέκαθεν κρυφές δυνάμεις στις οποίες να μπορούν να αποδώσουν ευθύνη για όλα εκείνα που δεν ένιωθαν να είναι οι ίδιοι σε θέση να αλλάξουν, δέχθηκαν αυτή την προσφορά με ευγνωμοσύνη. […..]

ΤΡΙΤΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ ( σε σχέση με την καθαρή δαρβινική θεωρία): ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ 
Οι φυσιοδίφες εκείνοι που είχαν ταξιδέψει στο μεταξύ περισσότερο καιρό με τα καράβια τους στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα, οι εξελικτικοί βιολόγοι, παρέμεναν μετά το Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο απλώς στις θέσεις τους περιμένοντας να φυσήξει και πάλι. Ως τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 ερμήνευαν την εξέλιξη προγραμμάτων συμπεριφοράς με βάση μια από τις δύο αρχές ( του Δαρβίνου) ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε ζητούμενο. Η μία ήταν η αρχή της ατομικής αυτοσυντήρησης, η πρώην δαρβινική επιβίωση του ικανότερου. Η άλλη, ήταν η αρχή της διατήρησης του είδους, σύμφωνα με την οποία επιζούσε το είδος εκείνο ή η ομάδα εκείνη των ομοίων που διέθετε τα καλύτερα γονίδια, ήταν δηλ η θεωρία που επεξεργάστηκε στο δεύτερο βιβλίο του ο Δαρβίνος και που ανέπτυξαν περαιτέρω οι βιολόγοι – ηθολόγοι περί τους Λόρενς και Niko Tinbergen, η θεωρία της αριστοποίησης της αλτρουιστικής , συντροφικής συμπεριφοράς μέσω της επιλογής ομάδων. Οι δύο ερευνητικές αρχές μπορούσαν να ισχύσουν παράλληλα, όσο δεν έρχονταν σε αντίφαση μεταξύ τους. Όποτε όμως το πλεονέκτημα μιας συγκεκριμένης συμπεριφοράς για τη διατήρηση του είδους απέβαινε μειονέκτημα για την αναπαραγωγή του ατόμου, προέκυπτε επείγουσα ανάγκη ερμηνείας. Πως θα μπορούσαν ποτέ να επιβληθούν γενετικά σ έναν πληθυσμό τα άτομα ακριβώς εκείνα που θυσίαζαν αλτρουιστικά τα πλεονεκτήματα της αναπαραγωγής τους προς όφελος του κοινού καλού? Εφόσον ο διατομικός ανταγωνισμός είναι αυτός που καθορίζει την αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία του ατόμου, ο θεμελιώδης κανόνας της φυσικής διαδικασίας εξέλιξης δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να είναι : το ατομικό συμφέρον προηγείται του κοινού καλού! Ευρηκα!

( Στο σημείο αυτό, έχω την μεγαλύτερή ένστασή μου. Στο ποια ερμηνεία έδωσαν για να καλύψουν το ερμηνευτικό κενό. Γράφω: το γενετικό μονοπάτι, η γενετική αναπαραγωγή ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ως η μόνη οδός εγκαθίδρυσης ορισμένων χαρακτηριστικών από γενιά σε γενιά , επειδή κατά βάθος, οι κοινωνικοί βιολόγοι ανάγουν σε θεό το ανθρώπινο DNA. Σαν αντεπιχείρημα, παραθέτω εδώ απόσπασμα από το έργο του Δαρβίνου. « Αν κι οι περιστάσεις που ευνοούν την αύξηση των ιδιαίτερα προικισμένων ανθρώπων μέσα στην ίδια φυλή είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκες, για να επιχειρήσουμε να τις μελετήσουμε, μπορούμε, ωστόσο, να παρακολουθήσουμε μερικές από τις διανυόμενες πιθανές φάσεις της όλης διαδικασίας. Και πρώτα πρώτα, όσο αυξάνεται η ικανότητα του διαλογισμού και της πρόβλεψης των μελών της φυλής, καθένας μαθαίνει σύντομα από ΠΕΙΡΑ πως, αν βοηθήσει τους συνανθρώπους του, θα τον βοηθήσουν κι εκείνοι. Το ταπεινό τούτο κίνητρο, μπορεί να κάνει το άτομο να αποκτήσει ΤΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ του να βοηθάει τους άλλους. Κι η συνήθεια των καλών πράξεων δυναμώνει αναμφισβήτητα το συναίσθημα της συμπάθειας, που γεννά την πρώτη παρόρμηση για καλές πράξεις. ΟΙ ΤΗΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΠΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΕΝΕΕΣ συνήθειες τείνουν να αποβούν κληρονομικές».) 

[…]

Η μοντέρνα αυτή κοινωνική βιολογία ( που δεν σημαίνει παρά εξελικτική βιολογία κοινωνικής συμπεριφοράς) χαρακτηριζόταν από μια αποφασιστική καινοτομία: τώρα, δεν επιλέγεται πια μια καλύτερα οργανωμένη κοινωνική ομάδα ή ένα καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένο άτομο , αλλά τα γονίδια ή οι συνδυασμοί γονιδίων οι πλέον καλά προγραμματισμένοι και κατά συνέπεια οι πλέον ικανοί να επιβληθούν. 
Ο αμερικανός William Hamilton έκανε πρώτος τη ΛΟΓΙΚΗ σκέψη ότι δεν είναι τα άτομα που επιζούν στον αγώνα για την ύπαρξη αλλά τα γονίδιά τους. Αυτή η διαπίστωση απελευθέρωσε επιτέλους τη σύγχρονη εξελικτική βιολογία […] Οι δε μοριακοί βιολόγοι, αφότου έσπασαν τον γενετικό κώδικα, μεθυσμένοι κυριολεκτικά από την επιτυχία , έσπευδαν σαν κυνηγημένοι από την μια ανακάλυψη στην άλλη κι είχαν βρει τι κρυβόταν πίσω από τα μυστηριώδη δαρβινικά στοιχεία κληρονομικότητας, πώς λειτουργούν τα γονίδια, πως μπορεί κανείς να τα μεταβάλλει, να κόβει τμήματά τους και να τα επανεντάσσει. Ο ενθουσιασμός ήταν τεράστιος, οι προσδοκίες πήραν διαστάσεις ανυπολόγιστες, το χρήμα για την προώθηση των ερευνών έρεε άφθονο, τα ΜΜΕ δεν πρόφταιναν τις αλλεπάλληλες ειδήσεις και τα βραβεία Νόμπελ συσσωρεύονταν. […..]

…ο εγωιστικός τρόπος του σκέπτεσθαι, έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ διαδεδομένος, βρήκε επιτέλους μια δικαίωση, η οποία μάλιστα τεκμηριωνόταν και από μοριακή γενετική άποψη. ( Ακολουθεί η παράθεση της θεωρίας περί εγωιστικού γονιδίου του Richard Dawkins). [……]

Από τη μεριά των κοινωνικών βιολόγων, σημασία δεν έχουμε εμείς, τα «ζωντανά οχήματα» των γονιδίων μας. Γιατί εκείνο που διατηρείται διαμέσου των γενεών δεν είναι βέβαια τα άτομα αλλά τα γονίδια…… Εκ πρώτης όψεως, το σκεπτικό αυτό βάρυνε αποφασιστικά υπέρ της αρχής της αυτοσυντήρησης. 

( Σύμφωνα με τους κοινωνικούς βιολόγους, η συμπεριφορά του ατόμου καθορίζεται από αυτό που του επιτάσσουν τα γονίδιά του)
….Ο Richard Alexander γράφει: « Η οικονομία της φύσης είναι ανταγωνιστική, από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. …τα βαθύτερα αίτια των κοινωνικών φαινομένων γίνονται φανερά ( μέσω της οικονομίας αυτής). Αποτελούν τα μέσα με τα οποία ένας οργανισμός κερδίζει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα σε βάρος άλλου. Ούτε μια στάλα γνήσιας αγάπης για τον πλησίον, δεν βελτιώνει την εικόνα που έχουμε για την κοινωνία, όταν αφήσουμε τους συναισθηματισμούς κατά μέρος.»…..

[…]
Αυτήν την οτπική του κοινωνικό – βιολογικού τρόπου σκέψης …………….. οδήγησε σε ορισμένη κατεύθυνση τη σκέψη των ηθολόγων – βιολόγων, των ψυχολόγων, των ανθρώπολόγων ακόμα και των κοινωνιολόγων και θα συνεχίσουν για πολύ καιρό ακόμα να ορίζουν την περεταίρω πορεία αυτών των ερευνητών. Μια κοινωνία αποπροσανατολισμένη, όπου ο καθένας σκέφτεται πια μόνο τον εαυτό του, όπου η ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά καθορίζεται μόνο από υπολογισμούς κόστους οφέλους κι όπου πλέον αποδίδεται παντοδυναμία στα γονίδια, αποτελεί το κατάλληλο έδαφος για την καλλιέργεια τέτοιου είδους θεωριών λυτρωτικών. Οι ερευνητές θα πρέπει να είναι άγιοι για να αντισταθούν σε αυτόν τον πειρασμό και να εξηγήσουν ότι οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι και όχι τα γονίδιά τους, φέρουν ευθύνη για της ηθικές νόρμες βάσει των οποίων διαμορφώνουν τη ζωή τους τώρα, αλλά και τη συνέχεια.»


Πρόκειται για τον Gerald Huther, καθηγητή Νευροβιολογίας σε Ψυχιατρική κλινική,και το βιβλίο του, η εξέλιξη της αγάπης. ( αυτό που υποψιαζόταν ήδη ο Δαρβίνος και οι δαρβινιστές δεν θέλουν να αποδεχθούν). Αλλα, επίσης εκπληκτικά εύστοχα βιβλία του, είναι το οδηγίες χρήσης ενός ανθρώπινου μυαλού και το η βιολογία του φόβου.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Αν οι έρευνες έχουν αποσαφηνίσει ποιοι παράγωντες κάνουν τους ανθρώπους να δρουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο τότε αυτοί οι παράγωντες θα έχουν και την πρωταρχική σημασία. Οπότε όχι δεν είναι *τόσο διαφορετικοί!*


Μπορεί να μην είμαστε τόσο διαφορετικοί, αλλά δεν είμαστε ΠΑΝΟΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΟΙ. Και για να μιλήσω προσωπικά, πολύ χαίρομαι όταν συναντω ανθρώπους με τους οποίους ταυτίζομαι σε πολλά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά θα μου ήταν εξαιρετικά βαρετό να έβρισκα κλώνους του εαυτού μου, όσο υπεροχη ή αποκρουστική ή οτιδήποτε ενδιάμεσο κι αν είμαι.

Όσο για τη ναζιστική γερμανία και για κάθε χειρισμό μαζών και φανατισμό, χρησιμοποιούνται διάφορες \"τεχνικές\" και χειρισμοί για να επιτευχθεί η μαζοποίηση: εκφοβισμός, ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός, φανατισμός, δε γίνονται όλα με τόσο ελεύθερη βούληση.

Ακόμα και μετά την κατάρρευσή της, υπήρξαν πολλοί άνθρωποι που είδαν πράγματα καθαρότερα και πολύ διαφορετικά αφού πια δεν υπήρχε η παραπληροφόρηση και η έλλειψη πληροφόρησης.


PETRAN δε σου λέει κανείς ότι οι έρευνες αυτές είναι για τον κάλαθο των αχρήστων (αν και πάντα υπάρχει ένα ποσοστό που ναι, είναι). Απλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει να τις χρησιμοποιει κάποιος με απόλυτο τρόπο ή να σκέφτεται όπως ένας υπολογιστής στατιστικής ανάλυσης.

Δηλαδή είναι σαν να προδικάζεις ότι πχ με τον τρόπο που εκφράστηκες γύρω από τις διαφορετικές ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις το αποτέλεσμα των αντιδράσεων που θα είχες απέναντί σου. Όπως βλέπεις, από 4 νομίζω άτομα που απάντησαν, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα, δεν ήταν ομοιόμοφο. Και το γιατί δεν ήταν ομοιόμορφο εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και κατά την άποψή μου ΚΑΙ από την προσωπικότητα, έστω κι αν αυτή συντίθεται από διαφορετικό συνδυασμό παναθρώπινων χαρακτηριστικών, ποτέ δύο προσωπικότητες δε θα ειναι 100% ίδιες.

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τη weird ότι δεν απάντησες σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις που τέθηκαν, ενώ εμείς απαντήσαμε και επιπλέον κατηύθυνες το θέμα της συζήτησης αλλού. Κανένα πρόβλημα με το να πας το θέμα της συζήτησης όπου θες, ακολουθώ, αρκεί να μην παραβλέπονται τα ερωτηματικά μου,όπως κι εγώ δε θα παραβλέψω κάτι που με ρωτάς.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν βλεπω το λογο ο PETRAN να μη λεει τη γνωμη του και τις προτιμησεις του,αλλωστε και σε γιατρο εξω να πας αυτο που θα παρεις ειναι η προσωπικη γνωμη του γιατρου.
> Και αν εβαζες 10 γιατρους μαζι και δεν ηταν ο ασθενης παρων μπορει να \"τρωγαν\" και τα μουστακια τους γιατι ο καθενας τα βλεπει \"διαφορετικα\".
> Να μου πεις εδω ειναι ενα φορουμ και δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο προσωπικα αλλα και αυτος που ρωταει το ξερει αυτο και πρεπει να εχει κριτικη σκεψη,ειτε διαβαζει το φορουμ ειτε ενα βιβλιο,ειτε οταν ζηταει βοηθεια real life απο ενα γιατρο.
> Γιατι δεν ειναι μετρημενα κουκια οπως εσπασα το ποδι μου κατα καποιο τροπο,μιλαμε για το μυαλο.
> 
> Τελοσπαντων αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και προτιμω να ακουω αποψεις και να τις επεξεργαζομαι παρα να ακουω γενικολογα απο τους ειδημονες του χωρου σαν τους πολιτικους που μιλανε και δεν λενε τιποτα.


Keep ούτε εγώ έθεσα θέμα φίμωσης απόψεων, ψυχολόγων και μη. Ούτε ότι ΟΛΟΙ πρέπει να έχουμε την ίδια άποψη και στάση. Αυτό εκφράστηκε από την αντίθετη μεριά νομίζω. Πρόσεξέ το λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## keep_walking

> Ειδικά απο τη στιγμή που έχεις δηλώσει δημοσίως το πτυχίο σου, πιστεύω θα όφειλες να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις διατυπώσεις σου.


Απαντησα πανω σε αυτο...δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου να τσουγκρισω τον εγκεφαλο μου με καποιον αλλο προτιμω να διαβαζω οταν ο αλλος εχει κατι να πει.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ειδικά απο τη στιγμή που έχεις δηλώσει δημοσίως το πτυχίο σου, πιστεύω θα όφειλες να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις διατυπώσεις σου.
> 
> 
> Απαντησα πανω σε αυτο...δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου να τσουγκρισω τον εγκεφαλο μου με καποιον αλλο προτιμω να διαβαζω οταν ο αλλος εχει κατι να πει.



Υπαρχει και τσουγκρισμα εγκεφαλων?ααχααχ πρωτη φορα το ακουω χιχιχι
και κατι αλλο παιδια,εσεις ιπιατε κρασακι?Εγω ιπια μισο ποτηρακι μικρο γιατι φοβομουν μη παθω καμια κρισουλα.

----------


## keep_walking

Υπαρχει Μαρια :Smile: ...ασε εγω εχω γινει λιωμα ωρα για νανι και το βραδυ παλι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Παστελι

κεεπ δεν κανει να πιεις με τα φαρμακα π περνουμε!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ειδικά απο τη στιγμή που έχεις δηλώσει δημοσίως το πτυχίο σου, πιστεύω θα όφειλες να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις διατυπώσεις σου.
> 
> 
> Απαντησα πανω σε αυτο...δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου να τσουγκρισω τον εγκεφαλο μου με καποιον αλλο προτιμω να διαβαζω οταν ο αλλος εχει κατι να πει.


Kηπ,
κι εγώ προτιμώ οχι μόνο να διαβάζω, αλλά να προσθέτω και την προσωπική μου άποψη, πάνω στο οτιδήποτε έχει να πει ο κάθε ειδικός. 

Και στα πλαίσια της άποψής μου αυτής, είναι και το τι μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει ένας ψυχολόγος που διατυπώνει τις εκφράσεις του δημοσίως, όχι τόσο ως προς αυτά που λεει, αλλά ως προς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα λεεί.( ο οποίος μπορεί πχ να δείχνει απαξίωση για κάποιες μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας, εκφρασμένη με απόλυτη μορφή)

Οσο για το τσούγκρισμα εγκεφάλων που αναφέρεις, το θεωρώ ατυχες να χαρακτηρίζεις έτσι την συζήτηση που κάνουμε με τον Πετράν, αλλά αν το βλέπεις έτσι, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι κι έτσι. 

Καλή συνέχεια και καλό ξεμέθυσμα.

----------


## keep_walking

> Kηπ,
> κι εγώ προτιμώ οχι μόνο να διαβάζω, αλλά να προσθέτω και την προσωπική μου άποψη, πάνω στο οτιδήποτε έχει να πει ο κάθε ειδικός. 
> 
> Και στα πλαίσια της άποψής μου αυτής, είναι και το τι μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει ένας ψυχολόγος που διατυπώνει τις εκφράσεις του δημοσίως, όχι τόσο ως προς αυτά που λεει, αλλά ως προς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα λεεί.( ο οποίος μπορεί πχ να δείχνει απαξίωση για κάποιες μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας, εκφρασμένη με απόλυτη μορφή)
> 
> Οσο για το τσούγκρισμα εγκεφάλων που αναφέρεις, το θεωρώ ατυχες να χαρακτηρίζεις έτσι την συζήτηση που κάνουμε με τον Πετράν, αλλά αν το βλέπεις έτσι, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι κι έτσι. 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια και καλό ξεμέθυσμα.


Δεν ηθελα να προσβαλλω κανεναν απλως δεν θα ηθελα ο καθενας ειδικος που καταθετει τη γνωμη του να δεχεται επιθεση γιατι απλουστατα δεν ειπε και κατι τραγικο.
Εχεις αυτο...καλο ειναι να κανεις αυτο και οχι οτι να\'ναι ψυχοθεραπεια...σωστο.
Μπορει καλλιστα και να ειναι λαθος γιατι βρισκομαστε σε φορουμ.
Εδω που τα λεμε δεν ξερουμε καν αν ο PETRAN ειναι αυτος που ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι (πραγμα που πιστευω οτι ειναι).
Υπαρχουν προσεγγισεις και προσεγγισεις μεχρι και αρωματοθεραπεια,μουσικοθε απεια ή δεν ξερω τι και ολοι θα προσπαθησουν να σε πεισουν αυτο ειναι για σενα.
Απο σενα εξαρταται ουσιαστικα (οχι εντελως γιατι δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις καλο ειναι να πεσεις σε καλο γιατρο).
οχ δεν μπορο σινεχιζω μετα

----------


## kapatosg

Παιδιά άνοιξα την σελίδα μετά απο δύο ημέρες και έπαθα πλάκα, τι είναι αυτά τα επιστημονικά και να να να ανα αα..περιστεράκια φλαμπέ??? Σαλάτα μου τα κάνατε εδωπέρα, έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανανοίξω αύτήν την σελίδα και να χαθώ με τις ώρες σε όρους και αναλύσεις, αλλά να προτιμώ να βγαίνω για καμμιά μπυρίτσα με τους φίλους μου που είναι η καλύτερη Γ-Σ για μένα! 

Δύο πραγματάκια θέλω να επισημάνω, ή μαλλον καλύτερα, για δύο πράγματα θέλω να παραπονεθώ:

1) Πετράν σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου και αντιλαμβάνομαι απόλυτα το ύφος σου και το παθος σου για την επιστήμη που επέλεξες, γιατί έχω πολύ καλό μου φίλο νεο γιατρό. Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι ο κλάδος που επέλεξες είναι κάτι τελείως ξεχωριστό απο την \"παθολογία\". 
Επειδή σε γενικές γραμμές οι απόψεις σου είναι επίπεδες αλλά και πολύ επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες, θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω αρχίζοντας την καινούργια σου καριέρα, να βρεις την υπομονη να μείνεις στο κρεβάτι της ψυχανάλυσης για τα χρόνια που το κάνουν και πιο πεπειραμένοι ψυχολόγοι και ίσως τότε αλλάξεις προοπτική. 
Δεν θέλω να σε υποβιβάσω, μην το πάρεις έτσι, αλλά φιλε μου είναι αφελές -κατά την γνώμη μου- να βλέπεις τους ανθρωπους βάσει των στατιστικών και των αριθμών. Ίσως όταν καθήσεις στο κρεβάτι να ανακαλύψεις και για σένα έναν διαφορετικό άνθρωπο αλλά και ένα υπάρχων υποσεινήδητο. Τότε σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να τεκμηριώσεις διαφορετικά τις απόψεις σου αλλά να γίνεις και επαγγελματίας. Υπενθυμίζω ότι δεν θέλω να σε υποβιβάσω, αλλά και εγώ όταν σπούδαζα, είχα τελείως διαφορετική άποψη για το αντικείμενο μου. Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται εκεί έξω...

2) Τι το κάνατε εδώ μέσα?? Εγώ έψαχνα να πάρω λίγη δύναμη απο ανθρώπους που βιώνουν παρόμοια συναισθήματα και ανοίγω εδώ για να διαβάσω 5 σελίδες ανάλυσης για Γ-Σ και κολοκύθια αμερικάνικα! Γιατί εν ανοίγατε ένα τόπικ με θέμα \"Γ-Σ VS Ατομοκεντρική\"? Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας αλλά δεν θα πάρω...!
Όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία που λαμβάνω έχω σπαταλήσει αρκετά χρήματα, χρόνο αλλά και πόνο για να καταφέρω να εμπιστευθώ και να αρχίσω να ανοίγομαι. Δεν πρόκειτα στην μέση της εσωτερικής μου μεταμόρφωσης να εμπιστευθώ το ταξίδι μου σε άλλα χερια. Ούτε πρόκειτα τώρα να ψάξω να βρω Γ-Σ και διάφορα τέτοια. Εμένα μου αρκεί που κάθε φορα φεύγω απο το κέντρο ψυχοθεραπείας και παίρνω μαζί μου \"κάτι\". Όσο αυτό το συναίσθημα υπάρχει θα συνεχίζω να αφήνομαι. Όσο για τους πανικούς, σιγά μην κάθομαστε να ψάχνουμε Γ-Σ και Σ-Ξ-Ψ ας βαρέσουμε και λίγο το κεφάλι μας στο τοίχο, κάτι θα μάθουμε και απο αυτό! Πρέπει δηλαδή να βρούμε τον κατάλληλο \"επιστήμονα\" για να μας πει \"σταμάτα να βλέπεις το δέντρο και κοίτα το δάσος\"? Προσωπικά εμένα με αγχώνει περισσότερο να σκέφτομαι τι είδους επιστήμονας είναι αυτός απέναντι μου και πως με προσεγγίζει, για την ώρα δεν είναι του χεριού μου, μου αρκεί να είναι άνθρωπος...

Τελος θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ σε όλους Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά!! Εύχομαι η φλόγα της Ανάστασης να λάμψει μέσα σε όλους μας ανεξάρτητα!

----------


## keep_walking

A ναι τι ηθελα να πω,εχασα τον ειρμο ειχα επισκεψεις και δεν ηθελα να με δουν να γραφω.
Εγω πχ πασχω απο σχιζοφρενεια τι ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια αν εκανα θα επρεπε να κανω?
Υπαρχει σιγουρα καποια που ειναι πιο ενδεδειγμενη απο τις αλλες,βεβαια και εγω ως ατομο οπως ολοι αλλωστε ειμαι
μοναδικος,και μπορει τα προβληματα που εχω να επιλυσω να ειναι διαφορετικης υφης απο τις ασθενειας (δεν ειμαστε η ασθενεια κατα καποιο τροπο).
Αλλα θα ηθελα να μαθω για την ενδεδειγμενη στην παθηση μου ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## keep_walking

Κapatos εισαι μια στατιστικη γιατι...δεν σε ξερουμε απο 49 μυνηματα,οποτε ολοι προσπαθουν να βοηθησουν οπως μπορουν,εδω αμφιβαλλω αν ξερετε εμενα που εχω γραψει 2600 μυνηματα :Stick Out Tongue: ...λογω του οτι ειναι φορουμ.
Εδω δεν μπορω προσωπικα καλα-καλα να ψυχολογησω διαφορους τυπους που τους ξερω χρονια με προσωπικη επαφη :Stick Out Tongue: 
Οχι δεν θα γινομουν ποτε ψυχολογος πολυ ευθυνη για κατι τοσο ασαφες.
Καλο Πασχα και σε σενα και ολα θα πανε καλα...μη σκας πολυ για το τοπικ ετσι παρεκτρεπονται μερικες φορες.

----------


## sabb

Ήμουν ανέκαθεν ενάντια σε όποιο είδος κατηγοριοποιήσεων ή ταμπελοποιήσεων εξάγονται από διάφορα πειράματα που τσουβαλιάζουν την ανθρώπινη ατομικότητα.. Η εμπειρία μου στη ζωή, μού έχει διδάξει πως όσο και να ταυτίζονται οι απόψεις μου με άλλους ανθρώπους, εκείνο που τελικά καθορίζει την διαφορετικότητα μας, είναι η ίδια η καθημερινότητα ή εν ολίγοις το περιβάλλον που επέλεξε (...ή δεν επέλεξε λόγω συγκυριών..) ο καθένας από μας για να ζήσει...
Έχω φίλους που οι ιδεολογικές μας κατευθύνσεις ταυτίζονται απόλυτα. Απλά, ο καθένας από εμάς, έχει διαφορετική προσέγγιση στο κοινό ιδεολογικό συμπέρασμα, γιατί το ίδιο το περιβάλλον που ζει, έχει διαφορετικές καταβολές (κοινωνικές, επαγγελματικές,οικογενεια ές,οικονομικές κοκ..). Αυτό καθορίζει και πόσο διαφορετικοί μπορεί να είμαστε στις εκφράσεις της ζωής, από το πως συζητά,μιλά, ακούει, σκέπτεται κι αφήνει ο καθένας από εμάς τα αποτυπώματα του σ\' αυτό το ταξίδι των αναζητήσεων μας..Αυτό το δόγμα, με κάνει πολύ διαφορετικό από τους \"ιδεολογικά ταυτισμένους\" φίλους μου.
Συμπερασματικά, αν είχαμε δύο κλώνους πανομοιότυπους σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η εξελικτική τους πορεία θα ήταν διαφορετική, επηρρεασμένη από χιλιάδες ανόμοιες μεταβλητές και παραμέτρους. 
Παραδείγματα διδύμων ανθρώπων, έχουν αποδείξει τον παραπάνω προβληματισμό..

Η ατομικότητα - κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη - ακολουθεί την ανθρώπινη προσωπικότητα και την διαφοροποιεί από την όποια ταμπελοποίηση.
Από την άλλη μεριά, κανείς δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει πως πολλοί άνθρωποι μαζικά, αντιδρούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Πάνω σ\' αυτή την προσέγγιση της ψυχολογίας των μαζών, κτίστηκε και κατέρρευσε ο υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός και σύμφωνα με τις καταναλωτικές συνήθειες του πλήθους, γιγαντώθηκε και έφτασε στα όρια της καταστροφής ο καπιταλισμός της φιλελεύθερης αγοράς (..πιθανόν στα επόμενα χρόνια να ζήσουμε και τη πλήρη απομυθοποίηση του..) 

Η συνολική αντίδραση σε ένα κοινωνικό σύστημα αξιών εν τούτοις, δεν μπορεί να εντάξει την ατομικότητα σε ένα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ συμπεριφοράς...Όλοι όσοι ανηκουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα πεποιθήσεων, δεν συμπεριφέρονται το ίδιο - ακόμη κι αν πολλές φορές ανήκουν στο ίδιο περιβάλλον. Όλοι όσοι είναι σοσιαλιστές δεν συμπεριφέρονται το ίδιο. Το αυτό συμβαίνει με όσους ανήκουν στο συντηρητικό πολιτικό προφίλ, ή θεωρούνται σκληροπυρηνικοί Χριστιανοί, ή απολιτίκ χαζοχαρούμενοι, ή Ολυμπιακοί, Παναθηναικοί κλπ. Το ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο που κινείται ο καθένας, επηρρεάζει ως ένα βαθμό την πορεία των αναζητήσεων του, ωστόσο αφήνουν αλώβητη τη προσωπικότητα του.

Σαφώς κια όλα τα παραπάνω, αφορούν ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν το μυαλό τους για να σκέφτονται (..ακόμη και στην ελάχιστη έκφραση του σκέπτεσθαι) κι όχι για να γεμίζει - για ισορροπιστικούς λόγους - το κεφάλι τους....

----------


## sabb

Φίλε kapatosg, αν είχα αντιληφθεί την απορία σου για τα όσα λέγονται, δεν θα είχα ποστάρει...

Συγγνώμη για την παρεκτροπή , αλλά ακολούθησα προβληματισμό τρίτων ...

Σόρι και πάλι..

----------


## keep_walking

Προσωπικα δεν ειχα διαβασει ολα τα μυνηματα μονο μερικα και εκανα καποια ποστ...εκανα τωρα την προσπαθεια να τα διαβασω ολα αλλα...βαρεθηκα.
Sorry αν ειπα πραγματα που εχουν ξαναειπωθει.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> A ναι τι ηθελα να πω,εχασα τον ειρμο ειχα επισκεψεις και δεν ηθελα να με δουν να γραφω.
> Εγω πχ πασχω απο σχιζοφρενεια τι ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια αν εκανα θα επρεπε να κανω?
> Υπαρχει σιγουρα καποια που ειναι πιο ενδεδειγμενη απο τις αλλες,βεβαια και εγω ως ατομο οπως ολοι αλλωστε ειμαι
> μοναδικος,και μπορει τα προβληματα που εχω να επιλυσω να ειναι διαφορετικης υφης απο τις ασθενειας (δεν ειμαστε η ασθενεια κατα καποιο τροπο).
> Αλλα θα ηθελα να μαθω για την ενδεδειγμενη στην παθηση μου ψυχοθεραπεια.




να κανεις σεξ ....πλακα σου κανω.δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ψυχοθεραπεια για σχιζοφρενια.ισως να μην ξεχνας τα φαρμακα σου και καπια στιγμη να τα κοψεις.δεν εχω γνωση της σχιζφρνς.φιλακια κιπακι

----------


## ideal

Διάβασα παραπάνω ότι δεν έχει αποδειχθεί η ύπαρξη του ασυνείδητου. Τι αποδειξη περιμένει κανεις άραγε να πάρει; Πειραματική, μαθηματική ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Helena

χαχαχα εχεις πλακα μαρια :P

πωςτο λεει η παροιμια το πολυ το λεει λεει κανει το κοπελι να θελει η καπως ετσι lol

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kηπ,
> κι εγώ προτιμώ οχι μόνο να διαβάζω, αλλά να προσθέτω και την προσωπική μου άποψη, πάνω στο οτιδήποτε έχει να πει ο κάθε ειδικός. 
> 
> Και στα πλαίσια της άποψής μου αυτής, είναι και το τι μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει ένας ψυχολόγος που διατυπώνει τις εκφράσεις του δημοσίως, όχι τόσο ως προς αυτά που λεει, αλλά ως προς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα λεεί.( ο οποίος μπορεί πχ να δείχνει απαξίωση για κάποιες μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας, εκφρασμένη με απόλυτη μορφή)
> ...



Ετσι είναι Κηπάκο μου,
απλά... όταν ήμουν ευάλωτη, κι ακουγα να χαρακτηρίζεται η Γ Σ ως η μόνη κατάλληλη, μπορεί να μην είχα την ψυχραιμία του θεματοθέτη μας και να κλονιζόμουν σοβαρά απο την άποψη του οποιουδήποτε ειδικού. 

Με αυτό το πνεύμα έγραψα τις αντιρρήσεις μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by kapatosg_
> Παιδιά άνοιξα την σελίδα μετά απο δύο ημέρες και έπαθα πλάκα, τι είναι αυτά τα επιστημονικά και να να να ανα αα..περιστεράκια φλαμπέ??? Σαλάτα μου τα κάνατε εδωπέρα, έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανανοίξω αύτήν την σελίδα και να χαθώ με τις ώρες σε όρους και αναλύσεις, αλλά να προτιμώ να βγαίνω για καμμιά μπυρίτσα με τους φίλους μου που είναι η καλύτερη Γ-Σ για μένα! 
> 
> Δύο πραγματάκια θέλω να επισημάνω, ή μαλλον καλύτερα, για δύο πράγματα θέλω να παραπονεθώ:
> 
> 1) Πετράν σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου και αντιλαμβάνομαι απόλυτα το ύφος σου και το παθος σου για την επιστήμη που επέλεξες, γιατί έχω πολύ καλό μου φίλο νεο γιατρό. Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι ο κλάδος που επέλεξες είναι κάτι τελείως ξεχωριστό απο την \"παθολογία\". 
> Επειδή σε γενικές γραμμές οι απόψεις σου είναι επίπεδες αλλά και πολύ επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες, θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω αρχίζοντας την καινούργια σου καριέρα, να βρεις την υπομονη να μείνεις στο κρεβάτι της ψυχανάλυσης για τα χρόνια που το κάνουν και πιο πεπειραμένοι ψυχολόγοι και ίσως τότε αλλάξεις προοπτική. 
> Δεν θέλω να σε υποβιβάσω, μην το πάρεις έτσι, αλλά φιλε μου είναι αφελές -κατά την γνώμη μου- να βλέπεις τους ανθρωπους βάσει των στατιστικών και των αριθμών. Ίσως όταν καθήσεις στο κρεβάτι να ανακαλύψεις και για σένα έναν διαφορετικό άνθρωπο αλλά και ένα υπάρχων υποσεινήδητο. Τότε σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να τεκμηριώσεις διαφορετικά τις απόψεις σου αλλά να γίνεις και επαγγελματίας. Υπενθυμίζω ότι δεν θέλω να σε υποβιβάσω, αλλά και εγώ όταν σπούδαζα, είχα τελείως διαφορετική άποψη για το αντικείμενο μου. Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται εκεί έξω...
> 
> ...




Μάλλον υπερβήκαμε τα όρια της φιλικής σου φιλοξενίας ε???
Εχεις δίκιο, συγνώμη, αν επιμένεις να το μεταφέρουμε αλλού, θα κάνω ότι περνά απο το χέρι μου για να γίνει.

Βρίσκω τα λόγια σου πολύ μεστά κ εύστοχα... 

υγ. Η μπύρα με φίλους είναι κάτι πολύ ανακουτφιστικό συμφωνώ..

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν ηθελα να προσβαλλω κανεναν απλως δεν θα ηθελα ο καθενας ειδικος που καταθετει τη γνωμη του να δεχεται επιθεση γιατι απλουστατα δεν ειπε και κατι τραγικο.
> Εχεις αυτο...καλο ειναι να κανεις αυτο και οχι οτι να\'ναι ψυχοθεραπεια...σωστο.
> Μπορει καλλιστα και να ειναι λαθος γιατι βρισκομαστε σε φορουμ.
> Εδω που τα λεμε δεν ξερουμε καν αν ο PETRAN ειναι αυτος που ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι (πραγμα που πιστευω οτι ειναι).
> Υπαρχουν προσεγγισεις και προσεγγισεις μεχρι και αρωματοθεραπεια,μουσικοθε απεια ή δεν ξερω τι και ολοι θα 
> προσπαθησουν να σε πεισουν αυτο ειναι για σενα.
> Απο σενα εξαρταται ουσιαστικα (οχι εντελως γιατι δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις καλο ειναι να πεσεις σε καλο γιατρο).
> οχ δεν μπορο σινεχιζω μετα


Keep να ένα παράδειγμα διαφορετικότητας. Εσένα δε σε ενόχλησε το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο του PETRAN για πολλούς και 
διάφορους λόγους (δε θέλω να κάνω εικασίες - θα μπορούσες να τους σκεφτείς εσύ καλύτερα από εμένα), εμένα με 
ενόχλησε για συγκεκριμένους λόγους τους οποίους και εξέθεσα. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι απλά σύμπτωση ότι ενόχλησε 
επίσης και τη weird και τον kapatosg που τυχαίνει να γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει πανικός, ψυχοθεραπεία και γενικά λίγο 
πολύ τη Γ-Σ και τη διαμάχη των ειδικών πάνω στο θέμα της καταλληλότερης ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης για τους 
πανικούς. Οπότε εντάξει το δέχομαι, δε σε ενόχλησε αλλά από την άλλη για μένα αυτό δεν αλλάζει την άποψή μου και 
για το λόγο αυτό δε βρίσκω τη συζήτηση αυτή που ανοίξαμε ως στείρα σύγκρουση εγκεφάλων. Ποτέ δε θα μου άρεσε να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο και δε νομίζω να το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν σε τούτο το φόρουμ...
Ωστόσο νομίζω πως σε καταλαβαίνω. Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου νομίζω ότι δε θα με ενοχλούσε, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη και θα έλεγα σιγά το πράγμα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς εσύ να έρθεις στη δική μου θέση. Τέλοσπάντων.


Kapatosg
συγνώμη που παρεκτραπήκαμε αλλά μας παρέσυρε ο PETRAN σε αυτές τις διαμάχες περί διαφορετικότητας :Smile:  Όμως αν το δεις λίγο περισσότερο δεν είναι άσχετες με τον αρχικό προβληματισμό σχετικά με τη Γ-Σ. Κι εγώ συμφωνώ να μεταφερθεί το θέμα αλλού, είτε συνεχιστεί είτε όχι για να μπορούμε ελέυθερα να φιλοσοφήσουμε! Παρόλαυτά ε μη μας το αχρηστεύεις τελείως, περιστεράκια φλαμπέ;! Φυσικό είναι βέβαια κάτι που βρίσκω εγώ αδιάφορο και εντελώς φάουλ κάποιος να το βρίσκει εντελώς ενδιαφέρον. Όμως όπως είπα και στον PETRAN, σεβασμός στο διαφορετικό. Απλά το μέρος ήταν μη κατάλληλο, συγνώμη και πάλι, ούτε κι εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι θα πάρει τόση εκταση.

Με τα υπόλοιπα που λες με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνη

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> A ναι τι ηθελα να πω,εχασα τον ειρμο ειχα επισκεψεις και δεν ηθελα να με δουν να γραφω.
> Εγω πχ πασχω απο σχιζοφρενεια τι ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια αν εκανα θα επρεπε να κανω?
> Υπαρχει σιγουρα καποια που ειναι πιο ενδεδειγμενη απο τις αλλες,βεβαια και εγω ως ατομο οπως ολοι αλλωστε ειμαι
> ...


Keep από όσο ξέρω από τη θεραπεύτριά μου, η οποία έτυχε να έχει ασθενείς με σχιζοφρένεια μου είπε ότι βοηθά αρκετά, μιας και το ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο μπορεί να εξηγηθεί και ως μια αντίδραση του ατόμου στην πραγματικότητα στην οποία ζει η οποία δεν του αρέσει, τον πνίγει οπότε φτιάχνει μια εικονική. Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου γιατί όχι, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by ideal_
> Διάβασα παραπάνω ότι δεν έχει αποδειχθεί η ύπαρξη του ασυνείδητου. Τι αποδειξη περιμένει κανεις άραγε να πάρει; Πειραματική, μαθηματική ή κάτι άλλο;


Με έκανες να αναρρωτηθώ κι εγώ :Smile:

----------


## weird

Μπα δεν με πτοούν τα σχόλια περί φλαμπέ και αμερικάνικων κολοκυθιών...

Μάλλον ο φιλαράκος μας ενοχλήθηκε αρκετά και η συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση δεν έχει κανένα νόημα ή ουσία για τον ίδιο,

αλλά, για σκέψου, αυτό που έγραψες τελικά ως προς την επιλογή του κατάλληλου ειδικού, πέρα απο τις διαμάχες των διαφόρων προσεγγίσεων που επικαλούνται την πρωτοκαθεδρία ανα τύπου ασθένειας, ήταν τόσο ώριμο και εύστοχο!

Πιστεύω δείχνει οτι ίσως βρήκες μόνος σου την λύση στο να κατευνάσεις την όποια αμφιβολία σου ( ίσως μάλιστα δυσανασχετώντας για την συζήτησή μας να βοηθήθηκες κάπως)  :Smile: 

Μην ανησυχείς για τους πανικούς.
Τα πισωγυρίσματα, είναι συνήθως μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. 

Δεν είναι ένδειξη αποτυχίας της μέχρι τώρα πορείας σου.

Αυτό είναι κάτι κρίσιμο. Να το έχεις πάντα στο νου. Μια μέρα, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα τους, θα αφανιστούν ολοκληρωτικά. Όταν δεν θα τους \"χρειάζεσαι\" πια...

Ευχομαι, μεσα απο την καρδιά μου, να συνεχίσεις τον μέχρι τώρα δρόμο, το ταξίδι αυτό στην ψυχή σου και να το φέρεις εις πέρας επιτυχώς.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by kapatosg_
> Γειά σε όλους, παλεύω με τον πανικό εδώ και έξι μήνες. Τα είχα καταφέρει σε μεγάλο βαθμό να το διώξω, κανω ψυχοθεραπεία απο τον Δεκέμβρη και μάλιστα επειδή δεν πηρα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παρά μόνο μερικά χαπάκια βαλεριάνας το πάλεψα όσο μπορούσα μόνος μου και μάλιστα ανέβασα στο forum και ένα topic με το όνομα \"αυτοβοήθεια για όλους\". 
> Για να μην πολυλογώ προχθές το βράδυ και χωρίς να υπάρχουν ιδιάιτερα στρεσσογόνα γεγονότα με βάρεσε ένας πανικός άνευ προηγουμένου ο οποίος διήρκησε αρκετή ώρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν κατάφερα να το ελέγξω αλλά εκτός και απο αυτό με απασχολεί μέχρι και σήμερα, καταρχην με φοβίες μην με ξαναπιάσει το ίδιο και δεύτερον με συνεχόμενες εξάψεις, ταχυπαλμίες και δυνατούς χτύπους καρδιάς και μια αίσθηση ότι βλέπω τον κόσμο μέσα απο μια γυάλα (σαν να έχει θολώσει η όραση μου). Νομίζω πια ότι έχουν καταστραφεί κύτταρα του εγκεφάλου μου και λέω να παώ για ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα αλλα δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ. Η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου με καθησυχάζει και πολλες φορές μου βάζει και τις φωνές, αλλά αυτό δεν μου δίνει άμεση λύση για να διώξω αυτή την σιχαμένη κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι! Εχθές τό βράδυ δοκίμασα να πιω δύο ποτά να χαλαρώσω και την άκουσα υπερβολικά για τις αντοχές μου, έπεσα για ύπνο ξερός αλλά και πάλι πετάχτηκα το βράδυ με ταχυπαλμίες! 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν πάλι όλα αυτά??? Έχει νοιώσει κανείς το ίδιο??? Γιατί τα συμπτωματα επιμένουν μετά απο μέρες? Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με να το διαχειριστώ!



υγ.

Το \"μου βάζει τις φωνές\" με παραξένεψε.
Προφανώς κάτι γίνεται μέσα σου αυτό τον καιρό.
Κάποιος λόγος υπάρχει.

\"Προσπαθώ να το ελέγξω\". Μην προσπαθείς να ελέγξεις αυτό, άστο να έρθει, να σε επισκεφτεί και να φύγει μετά. Τον εαυτό σου όσο είσαι υπο τη δράση του να κοντρολάρεις..


Βγες απο την σκέψη, αν σε ξαναπιάσει τι θα κάνεις. Το έχεις διαχειριστεί στο παρελθόν και το ίδιο θα κάνεις και τώρα. Εγώ ξέρεις τι έλεγα στον εαυτό μου? \" Θα τη δώσω ξανά και ξανά τη μάχη, όσες φορές χρειαστεί\".

Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο. Δες το σαν ένα καμπανάκι του οργανισμού σου οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μην εναντιώνεσαι. Συμφιλιώσου με την - σε αυτή τη φάση- υπαρξή του.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι στα human universal ( στα οποία προφανώς βασίζεται και η Γ Σ) και λες ότι « αυτή η ομοιότητα των στοιχείων είναι που μπορεί να κάνει τη συμπεριφορά προβλεπόμενη».



Όχι η Γ-Σ δεν στηρίζεται σε αυτό, ίσα ίσα που είναι συμπεριφορική και θέτει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο να παίζει το περιβάλλον (όπως και είναι). Σύμφωνα με την Γ-Σ, 10 άνθρωποι θα δουν το κείμενο μου κια οι 10, ανάλογα με τις σκέψεις που θα κάνουν για αυτό μπορούν να αισθανθούν διαφορετικά. Όμως αυτά δεν αντιφάσκουν μεταξύ τους. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι όλοι έρμαια των ενστίκτων τους και ότι δεν είναι διαφορετικοί, είπα ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως στο πείραμα του milgram τα ένστικτα θα τείνουν να κάνουν overide την διαφορετικότητα όπως π.χ. στην περίπτωση του πλήθους. Τέσπα η Γ-Σ δεν έχει σχέση με την εξελικτική ψυχολογία.






> Αναφέρεσαι παραπάνω στο πείραμα υπακοής. Και τονίζεις το γεγονός ότι ο παράγοντας προσωπικότητα υποβαθμίστηκε σε σχέση με άλλους παράγοντες του πειράματος. Αναφέρεις δε ότι η κοινωνική πίεση εξάλειψε εντελώς τον παράγοντα αυτό στις δ ε δ ο μ ε ν ε ς περιπτώσεις. 
> 
> Σου απαντώ.
> 
> Για τις εκάστοτε αντιδράσεις μας και συμπεριφορές μας, ίσως να μην είναι ο παράγοντας προσωπικότητα που έχει την πρωτοκαθεδρία στην εκδήλωσή τους, αλλά άλλοι παράγοντες που ανάγονται στα human universal.




Συμφωνούμε. Δεν είπα το αντίθετο.





> Πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας, έχουμε μπει σε καταστήματα που η μυρωδιά και τα οπτικά ερεθίσματα του χώρου, μας έκαναν διατεθειμένους να αυξήσουμε την καταναλωτική μας συμπεριφορά. Όλοι μας έχουμε δεχθεί τον παράγοντα της κοινωνικής πίεσης όχι μόνο ως έναν εξομοιωτή στάσεων και συμπεριφορών μας αλλά και ως ένδειξη ότι συγκαθοριζόμαστε σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον μας.




ναι...






> Ας κοιτάξουμε όμως, πόσο αυθαίρετο μπορεί να είναι να στηρίζουμε θεωρίες των θεωριών σε πειράματα που δείχνουν μεν ΚΑΤΙ αλλά μόνο το επιμέρους.
> 
> Ας πιάσουμε το πείραμα υπακοής. Σε πόσους ανθρώπους έγινε? Δεδομένου ότι οι διαφορετικές ποσότητες των ίδιων κατανομών οδηγεί σε ΑΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ποιοτικά διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς, τότε ακόμα και η επίδραση των human universal πάνω στη συμπεριφορά των υποκειμένων τους ανά συνθήκη δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι ομοιόμορφη. Συνεπώς, ακόμα κι αν για την πραγματοποίηση του πειράματος χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας μεγάλος αριθμός πειραματικής βάσης, αυτή η βάση δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να συμπεριλάβει τις άπειρες ποιότητες των διαφορετικών κατανομών( τον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά), ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι είναι κατηγοριοποιημένες.




Αυτά τα περί απείρων συνδιασμών είναι αυθαιρεσίες. Δηλαδή με ποιο τύπο έβγαλες ότι είναι \"άπειρο\"? Πως ξέρεις ότι ο αριθμός των παραγόντων είναι τέτοιος που ο συνδιασμός τους τείνει να είναι άπειρος?


Το πείραμα έπαναλήφθηκε σε πολλές χώρες και έγινε σε μεγάλους αντιπροσωπευτικούς πλυθησμούς. Είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι αυτός είναι ο μηχανισμός και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι γενετικά προκαθορισμένος. Υπάρχουν νέες έρευνες κοινωνικής νευροεπιστήμης γι\'αυτό αλλά δεν θα επεκταθώ... Εντάξει κάποτε δεν τους άρεσε καθόλου που καποιος είπε ότι η γη δεν είναι το κέντρο του σύμπαντος... μα καθόλου...





> Επομένως, καλό είναι το πείραμα ΑΛΛΑ όταν δεν ξεφεύγει από την εμβέλεια γνώσης που μπορεί να παράξει, λόγω της βιασύνης των επιστημόνων να αντιστοιχήσουν την ίδια τη ζωή με τα πειράματά τους, για να μπορέσουν να κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Ότι δηλαδή μπόρεσαν να τα συλλάβουν όλα μέσα στο εργαστήριό τους. Εν προκειμένω, το πόρισμα του πειράματος της υπακοής είναι ένα πόρισμα σχετικό με την ψυχολογία της μάζας και θα πρέπει να μείνει σε εκείνο το πεδίο. Διότι δεν έχει μελετήσει την ΚΑΘΕ επιμέρους, ποιοτικά αποκλίνουσα ατομικότητα.



Αυθαιρεσίες περί απειροτήτων...

ΜΑ ΓΙ\'ΑΥΤΟ στην ψυχολογία και σε όλες τις επιστήμες γίνονται έρευνες σε ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ. Για να μην χρειαστεί να το επαναλάβουμε το πείραμα ξεχωριστά σε κάθε άτομο του πληθυσμού, γιατί απλούστατα μπορούμε να το γενικεύσουμε από το δείγμα . Δηλαδή, αν πέρναμε όλα τα άτομα, πάλι τα ίδια ποσοστά θα μας έδειναν, π.χ. 80% θα υπάκουγαν και 20% δεν θα υπάκουγαν. Τώρα το πείραμα αυτό κάνει, προβλέπει το ποσοστό που θα αποκλινει από τους παράγωντες. Π.χ. εσύ μπορεί να είσαι στο 20% που δεν θα ακολουθούσε την συμπεριφορά των άλλων που υπάκουγαν (π.χ λόγο προσωπικότητας η γνώσης για τους παράγωντες), αν και αμφιβάλλω, ειδικά στην περίπτωση που αυτός που δέχονταν τα ηλεκτροσόκ ήμουν εγώ και αν αυτοί οι 2 που υπακουγαν ήταν φανατικοί αντι-δαρβινιστές...






> Μπορεί σαν άνθρωποι να είμαστε έκθετοι στα ίδια τα στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης φύσης μας, στο γονιδίωμά μας, στα ένστικτά μας, στα human universal μας. Μπορεί λόγω αυτών των στοιχείων να αντιδρούμε πανομοιότυπα ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. Αυτό όμως που κάνει αξιοθάυμαστο τον άνθρωπο, είναι ότι μπορεί να κάνει μια υπέρβαση. Όπως κατάφερε να εξανθρωπιστεί παρά τα ένστικτά του, έτσι, αν συλλάβει τους μηχανισμούς που τον ωθούν σε συμπεριφορά αποκλίνουσα της προσωπικότητάς του, μπορεί ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΕΙ πάνω στο ίδιο το σώμα και το μυαλό του, εναρμονίζοντας την στάση του με αυτό που επιθυμεί να είναι η στάση του κι όχι αυτό που αυτόματα και μηχανικά του υπαγορεύει το σώμα και το μυαλό του..



Τι σημαίνει να \"εξανθρωπιστεί παρά τα ένστικτά του\"? Δηλαδή τώρα δεν έχει ένστικτα? Σίγουρα με την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά, αυτές οι έρευνες δείχνουν για το τι τείνει να γίνεται στα κοινωνικά πλαίσια του μοντέρνου κόσμου. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γράψεις περισσότερα κεφαλέα. Έβαλα και εγώ πριν, δίνουν έναν αυστηρό,σκληρό και φωνακλαδικο τόνο στα γραφόμενα...






> Έτσι, στο ίδιο πείραμα, θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια επαλήθευση, ΑΦΟΥ είχαν ενημερωθεί τα υποκείμενά του για το τι ακριβώς συνέβη, πως αντέδρασαν και το ποιοι μηχανισμοί όρισαν τη συμπεριφορά τους ( διαδικασία που συμβαίνει ούτως ή άλλως μέσω της ωρίμανσης και της απόκτησης εμπειρίας στην καθημερινότητα)...




Σίγουρα, αν κάποιος μάθει γι\'αυτό δεν θα συμπεριφερθεί τόσο εύκολα έτσι. Το πείραμα όμως είχε σκοπό να εξακριβώσει τι θα συνέβαινε σε ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα του πλυθησμού, ώστε να προβλέψει για τις περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο σε όλο τον πληθυσμό, όπως είχε γίνει ήδη επανηλλειμένα στο παρελθόν. Μάλιστα, βρίσκοντάς τες, θα μπορούσε και να ενημερώσει γι\'αυτές. 






> Ακόμα και στη ναζιστική Γερμανία, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που αντιστάθηκαν στον πυρετό της μαζικής υπακοής.




Ε ναι το 20-40% που βρήκαν τα πειράματα yes.





> Ας μην τα βάζουμε όλα σε ένα τσουβάλι, ας μην ανάγουμε σε πρωτεύοντες ( τους ανά συνθήκη και κατά περίπτωση πρωτεύοντες ) human universal, διότι ανάγουμε το μέρος σε όλον! Κι αυτό είναι για μένα, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα μειονεκτήματα της Γ Σ, και της διετούς της διάρκειας. Της επιφανειακότητάς της.



Τώρα μπλέξαμε Αριστοτέλη, human universals και Γ-Σ θεραπεία οκ...ε ναι η στατιστική γενίκευση αυτό επιτρέπει να αναχθεί το μέρος σε όλον.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πετράν η συζήτηση αυτή με ώθησε, λόγω του έντονου ενδιαφέροντος που της βρίσκω στο να σου παραθέσω κάποια αποσπάσματα ενός βιβλίου που διάβασα πρόσφατα. Με προβλημάτισε βαθύτατα σε σχέση με το θέμα της κοινωνικής βιολογίας και της εξελικτικής ψυχολογίας. 
> 
> “ Κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός. 
> 
> Ο Δαρβίνος φαίνεται να ανήκε ακόμη σ εκείνο το είδος φυσιοδιφών που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για την «καθαρή γνώση» αντικειμενικών νομοτελειών. Θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε πως είχε ασφαλώς συνειδητοποιήσει την βαρύτητα που είχαν οι ιδέες του. Αδίκως προσπάθησε να δώσει στο μοιραίο όρο « αγώνας για την ύπαρξη» , που υιοθετήθηκε υπό μορφή σλόγκαν από τον Spencer, μια νέα σημασία, αναδεικνύοντας την δημιουργία των πνευματικών και ηθικών ιδιοτήτων του ανθρώπου, που μεταδίδονται με την πολιτισμική παράδοση, ως νομοτελειακή συνέπεια του αγώνα αυτού και εξαίροντας τη σεξουαλική επιλογή ως την κατ΄ουσία κινητήρια δύναμη του εξανθρωπισμού. Αλλά οι απόστολοί του είχαν ανοίξει ήδη γι’ αλλού πανιά. Ο Δαρβίνος δεν είχε υπολογίσει πόσο μεγάλος είχε καταστεί ήδη στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα ο πειρασμός για τους φυσιοδίφες να ανταποκριθούν στις προσδοκίες ορισμένων στρωμάτων του πληθυσμού που ασκούσαν επιρροή.
> 
> Πολλοί από τους εξελικτικούς βιολόγους εκείνης της εποχής υπέστησαν τόσο έντονη πίεση που σχεδόν εξαναγκάστηκαν να προβούν σε « νατουραλιστική πλάνη». Συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα πρόσφεραν στις κοινωνικοπολιτικές ιδεολογίες και τις ουτοπικές φαντασιώσεις μια δήθεν επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη δικαίωση για τη μεταβολή των κοινωνικών συνθηκών. ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ. Εκείνο που στο έργο του Δαρβίνου δεν ήταν παρά η περιγραφή ενός φυσικού προτσές ΑΝΑΚΗΡΥΧΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗ ΑΡΧΗ για ηθικές αξιολογήσεις και για τις απορρέουσες αρχές συμπεριφοράς. « Κανονιστικό βιολογισμό» αποκάλεσε ο αμερικανός ψυχολόγος D.T. Campbell αυτή την απαράδεκτη μεταφορά επιστημονικών ευρημάτων σε κοινωνικά φαινόμενα. Ο κοινωνικός δαρβισνισμός που προέκυψε από τη δαρβινική θεωρία επιλογής δεν ήταν παρά μόνο το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα που είχε όμως ταυτόχρονα και τις πιο σοβαρές συνέπειες, του τρόπου σκέψης των φυσιοδιφών που καθοριζόταν από μη συνειδητά αισθήματα και κίνητρα. Ο πειρασμός να μεταφέρουν την αρχή της φυσικής επιλογής ως κανονιστική αρχή, στις υφιστάμενες κοινωνικές και πολιτικές συνθήκες, ήταν τότε γι αυτούς πολύ μεγάλος. 
> 
> ...




Σεβαστή η άποψη του καθηγητή, αλλά απλά είναι λάθος και περιθωριακή. Είναι γνωστό πλέον ότι ο αλτρουισμός δεν είναι απλά κάτι που το μαθαίνουν μέσα σε μια φυλή. Υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία που αποδυκνείει πλέον την γενετική προδιάθεση του αλτρουισμού μέσα από έρευνες γενετικής, νευροεπιστημών και πειραματικής ψυχολογίας. Σύμφωνα με το wikipedia...


_ NEUROLOGY



Jorge Moll and Jordan Grafman, neuroscientists at the National Institutes of Health and LABS-D\'Or Hospital Network (J.M.) provided the first evidence for the neural bases of altruistic giving in normal healthy volunteers, using functional magnetic resonance imaging. In their research, published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences USA in October, 2006,[5] they showed that both pure monetary rewards and charitable donations activated the mesolimbic reward pathway, a primitive part of the brain that usually lights up in response to food and sex. However, when volunteers generously placed their interests of others before their own by making charitable donations, another brain circuit was selectively activated: the subgenual cortex/septal region. These structures are intimately related to social attachment and bonding in other species. Altruism, the experiment suggested, was not a superior moral faculty that suppresses basic selfish urges but rather was basic to the brain, hard-wired and pleasurable.[6]_


_ GENETICS


A new study by Samuel Bowles at the Santa Fe Institute in New Mexico, US, is seen by some as breathing new life into the model of group selection for Altruism, known as \"Survival of the nicest\". Bowles conducted a genetic analysis of contemporary foraging groups, including Australian aboriginals, native Siberian Inuit populations and indigenous tribal groups in Africa. It was found that hunter-gatherer bands of up to 30 individuals were considerably more closely related than was previously thought. Under these conditions, thought to be similar to those of the middle and upper Paleolithic, altruism towards other group-members would improve the overall fitness of the group.


If an individual defended the group but was killed, any genes that the individual shared with the overall group would still be passed on. Early customs such as food sharing or monogamy could have levelled out the “cost” of altruistic behaviour, in the same way that income taxes redistribute income in society. He assembled genetic, climactic, archaeological, ethnographic and experimental data to examine the cost-benefit relationship of human cooperation in ancient populations. In his model, members of a group bearing genes for altruistic behaviour pay a \"tax\" by limiting their reproductive opportunities to benefit from sharing food and information, thereby increasing the average fitness of the group as well as their inter-relatedness. Bands of altruistic humans would then act together to gain resources from other groups at this challenging time in history.[7].

Altruist theories in evolutionary biology were contested by Amotz Zahavi, the inventor of the signal theory and its correlative, the handicap principle, based mainly on his observations of the Arabian Babbler, a bird commonly known for its surprising (alleged) altruistic behaviours.
_


Some more...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altruism

----------


## PETRAN

\'Οπως είδες weird, άλλαξα τον τόνο μου, από όσο μπορούσα φιλικό και ενημερωτικό σε ποιο ψυχρό και σύντομο, γιατί απλούστατα, αυτό που είδα μπροστά μου όταν άνοιξα το θρεντ, \"δεν παλευοταν\" που λέμε και στην λαικην, και θεώρησα \"χάσιμο χρόνου\" να συνεχίσω σε αυτό το ύφος. 


Θέλεις να σου δώσω και εγώ μια συμβουλή? Όχι σαν ψυχολόγος (έσβησα και το προφιλ, είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα θέσει την πληροφορία εκεί) αλλά σαν πάνος (πάνο με λένε) που μπορεί να είναι υδραυλικός, μανάβης, αλήτης η οτιδήποτε. Ο τρόπος γραφής σου δεν βοηθάει καθόλου μα καθόλου την κατάσταση, ούτε προάγει τον υγιή διάλογο για πάρα πολλούς λόγους. Αν και το περιεχόμενο και οι ιδέες που υπαρχουν μέσα σε αυτό μαρτυρούν έναν πολύ σκεπτόμενο και έξυπνο άνθρωπο, ο τρόπος παρουσίασης καθώς και το ύφος καταστρέφει κατά πολυ μεγάλο μέρος την σημασία του μηνύματος.

Πρώτον τα κείμενα σου δεν έχουν κάποιο συστηματικό και συγκροτημένο τρόπο παρουσίασης των κατα τα άλλα-έξυπνων επειχειρημάτων σου. Αυτό που κάνεις είναι ότι γράφεις ακατάπαυστα την \"ροή της συνείδησής\" σου (stream of consciousness) καταλείγοντας σε μια μεγάλη άσχημη μάζα που εμπεριέχει διάσπαρτες ιδέες, σκέψεις και επιχειρήματα.

Δεύτερον, τα κείμενα σου είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ. ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να γράφεις τόσο μεγάλα κείμενα, είναι τρομερά κουραστικό για τον αναγνώστη! Στο τέλος με αυτόν τον τρόπο, πετυχαίνεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα από αυτά που προσπαθείς ουσιαστικά να πετύχεις, δηλαδή την όσο ποιο μεγάλη και ακέραιη μεταφορά πληροφοριών. Διαβάζοντας τα κείμενα σου, θα μπορούσα να τα συνοψίσω στο 1/5 από αυτό που είναι. Τώρα τι, περιμένεις να σχολιάσω κάθε φράση από αυτό την γραφο-μάζα που είδα μπροστά μου. Ευχαριστώ αλλά προσπαθώ να έχω ζωή!


Τρίτον, μέσα σε αυτόν την μάζα, ο τόνος σου γίνεται πολύ επιθετικός και συναισθηματικός και χάνει τον ορθολογισμό του.


Τέταρτον, ΜΗΝ postaρεις πολλά κείμενα στην σειρά. Για να προλάβω, αυτό αναγκάστηκα να κάνω και εγώ και είναι άσχημο! Stick to one please.

Τα κείμενά σου μου θυμίζουν κάποια δικά μου κείμενα από 3-4 χρόνια πριν όταν έγραφα σε κάποια ξένα forum μουσικής. Μετά από καιρό κατάλαβα πόσο κουραστικό ήταν και το διόρθωσα. 



Θα σε συμβούλευα, κάθε φορά που είναι να απαντήσεις, να μην αρχίζεις και γράφεις έτσι ακατάπαυστα στο ντουκου. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις μια σούμα των νοημάτων που θέλεις να μεταδώσεις καθώς και να αριθμήσεις τα βασικά σου επιχειρήματα. Πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και μετά γράψε τα όσο ποιο μικρά και συγκεκριμένα γίνεται. Έτσι θα γίνεις και ποιο οικονομική και ποιο αποτελεσματική! Αμα θέλω να διαβάσω James Joyce θα διαβάσω James Joyce, όχι Weird στο e-psychology (και ο James Joyce είναι ολίγον τι καλύτερος sorry!)

Αν θέλεις πάλι να εκτονωθείς στην συγγραφή, γιατί να μην αρχίσεις να γράφεις μια νουβέλα και που ξέρεις, μπορεί να γίνει καταπληκτική. Προσωπικά βλέπω ότι έχεις ταλέντο, οπότε γιατί να μην κάνεις κάτι πολύ εκφραστικό? Σε καταλαβαίνω ότι θες να βοηθάς ανθρώπους και ότι έτσι εκφράζεσαι, όμως δοκίμασε να πας και ποιο καλλιτεχνικά αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.

----------


## kapatosg

Παρατηρώ ένα κλίμα απολογίας απο κάποιους, να τονίσω ότι δεν με χάλασε όλη αυτή η ανάλυση περί Γ-Σ, απλά μου φάνηκε άχρηστη στην επίλυση των προβληματισμώμν μου. Δεν κατηγόρισα κανέναν και μάλιστα ποτέ δεν θα έθετα όρους χρήσης σε αυτό το φόρουμ όπου προσωπικά συμμετείχα ελάχιστα!! Ο καθένας λοιπόν μπορεί να λεει ότι θέλει και όπου θέλει, δεν είμαι όμως υποχρεωμένος να τα διαβάζω...για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν θα καθομαι σχεδόν ποτέ να παρακολουθήσω τα παράθυρα των ειδήσεων! 

Weird πραγματικά οι τελευταίες παρατηρήσεις σου μου φάνηκαν πολύ χρήσιμες, η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μόνος μου κάπως έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι πλέον τα πραγματα. Το ταξίδι είναι μεγάλο, έχει αρκετή φουρτούνα αλλά και δεν έγινε και τίποτα, αντέχει το σκαρί...
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω αρχίσει να συμφιλιώνομαι με τους πανικούς ή τις οποιεσδήποτε μεταβολές της ψυχολογίας μου, γιατί είναι κάτι δικό και όντως μου δείχνει τα λάθη μου. Σε καμμία περίπτωση ο πανικός δεν είναι κάτι έξω απο εμένα, είμαι εγώ! Πιστεύω όταν καταφέρει κανείς να συμφιλιωθεί με τον εαυτό του τότε ο πανικός και οποιαδήποτε μελαγχολία εξαφανίζεται. Αυτό προσπαθεί να πετύχει κατά την γνώμη μου και μια σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία, την συμφιλίωση με τον αληθινό μας εαυτό.

Τέλος επειδή βλέπω ότι κάποιοι επιμένουν στις αναλύσεις, άσχετα αν είναι μανάβηδες, υδραυλικοί ή αλήτες, θα επιμείνω στην άποψη μου, ότι θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα πιο ανθρώπινα, μέσα απο το πρίσμα της πραγματικής ζωής και όχι μεσα απο το πρίσμα των πειραμάτων. Το ξαναλέω, η άλήθεια βρίσκεται εκεί έξω και όχι στο φόρουμ και στα βιβλία... 
Ο καθένας μας καλείται στην διάρκεια της ζωής του να κάνει την προσωπική του αναζήτηση και θα είναι δώρο αν καταφέρει να μεταμορφωθεί, εστω και μέσα απο τον πανικό! Αν καείς τότε ξαναγιεννιέσαι. Αν γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας, πιστεύω μόνο και μόνο τότε μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε να γνωρίσουμε τον κόσμο. 

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για την συμμετοχή σας, έχουν λυθεί αρκετές απορίες μου κατά καιρούς και η αλήθεια είναι ότι το φόρουμ βοηθάει στην επιβεβαίωση των λύσεων που εφευρίσκω. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!

----------


## anwnimi

PETRAN
θα απαντήσω σε όσα σημεία έμμεσα μου απαντάς ή αφορούν και τα γραφόμενά μου μιας και εξακολουθείς να αγνοείς κάποια ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν - και από μένα και από τη weird.




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Επίσης πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γράψεις περισσότερα κεφαλέα. Έβαλα και εγώ πριν, δίνουν έναν αυστηρό,σκληρό και φωνακλαδικο τόνο στα γραφόμενα...


To ότι μπορεί *κάποιες* λέξεις να τονιστούν με κεφαλαία (είτε από μένα, τη weird είτε οποιονδήποτε άλλο) δε σημαίνει ότι είναι για επιβολή γνώμης με φωνές - δεν ήταν γραμμένο *όλο* το κείμενο με κεφαλαία, παρά μόνο 1-2 λέξεις στο σύνολό του. Αυτό το κάνω και το έχω κάνει στη συζήτησή μας κι εγώ για να τονίσω, να δώσω έμφαση στη σημασία ορισμένων λέξεων που η σημασία τους είναι κάιρια για το νόημα που θέλω να εκφράσω. 




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> αυτό που είδα μπροστά μου όταν άνοιξα το θρεντ, \"δεν παλευοταν\" που λέμε και στην λαικην, και θεώρησα \"χάσιμο χρόνου\" να συνεχίσω σε αυτό το ύφος.


Αυτό δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω...Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφής; 




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όχι σαν ψυχολόγος (έσβησα και το προφιλ, είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα θέσει την πληροφορία εκεί) αλλά σαν πάνος (πάνο με λένε) που μπορεί να είναι υδραυλικός, μανάβης, αλήτης η οτιδήποτε.


Θες να πεις ότι είχες θέσει την πληροφορία *και* εκεί αγαπητέ μου αφού το έχεις ξαναπεί σε συζητήσεις. Ο καθε ένας είναι υπέυθυνος για όσα λέει και γράφει, είτε είναι αλήθειες είτε είναι ψέματα.

Τέλος, όσον αφορά την κριτική στον τρόπο γραφής της weird δε μου αρέσει να βλέπω η συζήτηση που κάνουμε που μπορεί να είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα και με γόνιμα αποτελέσματα να γίνει μια προσωπική αντιπαραθέση. Δε συμφωνώ με τα όσα σχολιάζεις για τον τρόπο γραφής της weird αλλά δε θα μπω στο τρυπάκι να κάνω το δικηγόρο της φίλης (άλλωστε αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει η ίδια πολυυυυύ καλύτερα από μένα χεχε :Smile:  )ή τον αντιδικο του \"αντιπάλου\". Απλά σε παρακαλώ να μην το παμε σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση.

----------


## keep_walking

> Απλά σε παρακαλώ να μην το παμε σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση.


Το \"τσουγκρισμα\" εγκεφαλων που λεγαμε...εχει παει ηδη σε προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση με ενα γρηγορο σκαναρισμα που εριξα στα κειμενα,γιατι για να τα διαβασω αναλυτικα...ελεος.

----------


## Helena

και παλι ελεος δε λες τιποτα :P
σορυ αλλα με τιποτα δεν μπορω τα κατεβατα.οχι πια μετα απο τοσα χρονια εδω.
δεν καταλαβαινω ειλικρινα γιατι αυτοι οι διαξιφισμοι μας ορισε κανεις αραγε θεματοφυλακες και προστατες της ταδε η της δεινα προσεγγισης?
εστω οτι ο πετραν λεει ανοησιες μα αν δεν κανω λαθος τονιζεται σαφεστατα στους ορους χρησης οτι το φορουμ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ τον θεραπευτη μας 
αρα το παιδι που εχει το οποιο προβλημα μια αποψη θα ακουσει αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να βασιστει αποκλειστικα σε οσα λεει ο καθε ενας απο εδω 

ορεξη που εχουμε αγιες μερες για καβγαδες  :Cool:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by kapatosg_
> Παρατηρώ ένα κλίμα απολογίας απο κάποιους, να τονίσω ότι δεν με χάλασε όλη αυτή η ανάλυση περί Γ-Σ, απλά μου φάνηκε άχρηστη στην επίλυση των προβληματισμώμν μου.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Γι\'αυτό και όταν ξεκίνησα να γράφω στο θέμα σου με ενόχλησε πάρα πολύ που άλλο επισήμαινα τον PETRAN - κάτι που το επισήμανες και εσύ - ότι δε μου αρέσει ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θέτει τις απόψεις του - και στη συνέχεια ο ίδιος και η marina που απαντούσαν για το αν η Γ-Σ είναι η βέλτιστη ή όχι. Το θέμα μου δεν ήταν να μου παραθέσουν τι λένε για τη Γ-Σ, αυτά τα ξέρω, το ΄θέμα για μένα είναι όταν κάποιος τοποθετείται σε έναν θεραπευόμενο προτρέποντάς τον να παρατήσει ότι επέλεξε με το επιχείρημα ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι \"ότι να ναι\". Βέβαια ο PETRAN ζήτησε συγνώμη και το εκτιμώ αλλά νομίζω ότι σε ανάλογη περίπτωση θα έπραττε ξανά το ίδιο οπότε αυτό για μένα δεν έχει καμία αξία. 

Μη μου ζητάς συγνώμη PETRAN, απλά μπες για λίγο στη θέση των άλλων που σου επισημαίνουν κάτι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για εκείνους.




> _originally posted by kapatosg_
> καθένας μας καλείται στην διάρκεια της ζωής του να κάνει την προσωπική του αναζήτηση και θα είναι δώρο αν καταφέρει να μεταμορφωθεί, εστω και μέσα απο τον πανικό! Αν καείς τότε ξαναγιεννιέσαι. Αν γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας, πιστεύω μόνο και μόνο τότε μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε να γνωρίσουμε τον κόσμο. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για την συμμετοχή σας, έχουν λυθεί αρκετές απορίες μου κατά καιρούς και η αλήθεια είναι ότι το φόρουμ βοηθάει στην επιβεβαίωση των λύσεων που εφευρίσκω. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!


Χαίρομαι για την αισιόδοξη στάση σου και είμαι σίγουρη από τον τρόπο που σε ακούω ότι η μεταμόρφωσή σου έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει. Καλό δρόμο μας εύχομαι!

----------


## anwnimi

Ρε παιδιά για να καταλάβω σας έβαλε κανείς με το ζόρι να διαβάσετε όλα αυτά τα κατεβατά; 
Δε θυμάμαι να στέρησα σε κανένα μέλος την ελευθερία να γράψει όση ποσότητα θέλει, πολύ απλά ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ να το διαβάσω ούτε έχω κάτσει να διαβάσω κατεβατά τα οποία δε με ενδιέφεραν.

Κατά τη γνώμη σου keep και μπορεί και άλλων, όπως λες είναι απλό τσούγκρισμα, σεβαστό, απλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω έτσι και προσπαθώ, δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρνω πάντα, να μην το κάνω. Αν θελεις πες μου που πέρασα σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση και δεν το βλέπω...




> _originally posted by Helena_
> αρα το παιδι που εχει το οποιο προβλημα μια αποψη θα ακουσει αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να βασιστει αποκλειστικα σε οσα λεει ο καθε ενας απο εδω


Φυσικά αλλιώς έπρεπε όλοι εμείς να πάμε να καταγγείλουμε τους θεραπευτές μας ως ανεύθυνους και να πάμε κατευθείαν να αλλάξουμε θεραπευτή, σύμφωνα με τα όσα διαβάσαμε :Smile: 

Θέλεις να πεις Helena ότι δεν συμφωνείς ότι θα ήταν καλό ο καθένας, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δηλώνει ότι είναι ειδικός, να είναι πιο υπέυθυνος για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εκφράζεται σε κάποιον που πάσχει;

----------


## anwnimi

(με ενδιαφέρουν πολύ οι απαντήσεις σας αλλά θα μπω το βραδάκι να σας διαβάσω μιας και πρέπει να φύγωωωω :Smile:  Εις το επανειδήν)

----------


## keep_walking

Mα δεν μιλαω για σενα προσωπικα ανωνυμη,αμφιβαλλεις μηπω οτι εχουμε περιερθει στο πεδιο των προσωπικων αντιπαραθεσεων?
Να μου πεις και εμεις αυτο κανουμε τωρα:P,ειμαστε εντελως offtopic και διαφωνουμε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν ηθελα να προσβαλλω κανεναν απλως δεν θα ηθελα ο καθενας ειδικος που καταθετει τη γνωμη του να δεχεται επιθεση γιατι απλουστατα δεν ειπε και κατι τραγικο.
> Εχεις αυτο...καλο ειναι να κανεις αυτο και οχι οτι να\'ναι ψυχοθεραπεια...σωστο.
> Μπορει καλλιστα και να ειναι λαθος γιατι βρισκομαστε σε φορουμ.
> ...



Anwnimi. το post μου μόνο εσένα ενόχλησε. Δεν είδα κανέναν άλλο να διαμαρτύρεται γι\'αυτό εκτός από σένα. Πήγαινε στην πρώτη σελίδα και μην παραφράζεις τα πράγματα. Η απάντηση του Kapatos ήταν κανονική ενώ η Weird μπήκε πολύ μετα στην κουβέντα για να αναπτύξει το θέμα περί Γ-Σ και άλλων θεραπειών και όχι για να διαμαρτυρηθεί γα την έκφραση που χρησιμοποίησα. Ούτε επίσης \"παρέσυρα\" κάποιον σε debate, το παρουσιάζεις σαν λαικό δικαστήριο με μένα κατηγωρούμενο ενώ εγώ απλά προσπάθησα να μοιραστώ για το τι λένε οι σημερινοί επιστήμονες για αυτά. Δεν σ\'αρέσει? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου αλλά μην στήσεις τώρα και δημόσιο λιθοβολισμό επειδή οι επιστημονικές απόψεις δεν συμβαδίζουν με τις εμπειρίες και τις απόψεις σου. Προσωπικά δεν βρήκα την έκφρασή μου υπερβολική, εξάλλου κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε εκτός από σένα, αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά σου ζήτησα συγνώμη επείδη για τον χ λόγο σε ενόχλησε προσωπικά. Εσύ όμως το συνεχίζεις. 



Μίλησε ο keep για προσωπική αντιπαράθεση και ζητώ συγνώμη γι\'αυτό, αλλά όταν βλέπεις το όνομά σου να επαναλαμβάνεται σε πάρα πολλά ποστ \"ο PETRAN είπε αυτό\", \"ο PETRAN έκανε αυτό\" μέσα σε ολόκληρα κατεβατά την στιγμή που εγώ ήθελα μόνο να μοιραστώ κάτι και να βοηθήσω κάπου τραβάει πολύ το σχοινί. Θα μου πεις ιντερνετ είναι οπότε τι ασχολούμαι...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> Θέλεις να πεις Helena ότι δεν συμφωνείς ότι θα ήταν καλό ο καθένας, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δηλώνει ότι είναι ειδικός, να είναι πιο υπέυθυνος για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εκφράζεται σε κάποιον που πάσχει;



Πότε δήλωσα ότι είμαι ειδικός? Στο προφιλ είχα 2 πτυχία και το μαστερ (αλλά και η κατεύθυνση του bachelor) είναι παντελώς άσχετα με θεραπείες και τα τοιάυτα. Μην ταυτίζεις την ψυχολογία με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Άλλο να έχεις πτυχία ψυχολογίας και άλλο να είσαι κλινικός ψυχολόγος-ψυχοθεραπευτής που είναι ένα από τα πράγματα που μπορείς να γίνεις μετά το πτυχίο (αλλά φυσικά ΈΝΑ από τα πράγματα). Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είμαι ψυχολόγος-ψυχοθεραπευτής, ούτε έχω άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος!

----------


## weird

Διαβασα με προσοχή τα σχόλιά σου περί του τρόπου γραφής μου. Κι έχω να πω το εξής, λιτό και απλό σχόλιο...
Οταν κάποιος ζορίζεται, περνά στην επίθεση.

Οσο για το ύφος μου δεν γράφω επιστημονικό δοκίμιο ούτε εργασία ούτε είπα ποτέ οτι θέλω να κάνω νουβέλα κι όυτε έχω διαβάσει Τζοις με τον οποίο για κάποιο λογο με συγκρίνεις...Εξάλλου, το μόνο κατεβατό που δημοσίευση αφορούσε την αυτούσια παράθεση κομματιών του βιβλίου που σου ανέφερα. Ολα τα άλλα κείμενά μου που σου έγραφα την προσωπική μου άποψη, ήταν νορμάλ σε μέγεθος. Οσο για το να μην ποστάρω το ένα πάνω στο άλλο, δεν το κατάλαβα, βρε Πετράν τί είμαι? Φοιτήτρια υπό την επίβλεψή σου για να μου λες και πώς να γράφω????

Χαλαρά ας το πάρουμε, αν άπου χάνεσαι, μπερδεύεσαι ή για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο ζορίζεσαι, μην απαντάς. Απλό. 

Αυτά φίλε, κι άκου και τί σου είπαν κι οι υπόλοιποι. Η ζωή δεν είναι στατιστικές ούτε κλινικές έρευνες. 

Θα συνεχίσω αργότερα τη συζήτηση καθώς τώρα ούτε χρόνο ούτε διάθεση έχω.

----------


## keep_walking

Το γυρισαμε στο γνωστο \"get a life\" πασιγνωστο σε ολα τα μηκη και πλατη της γης.
Η ζωη δεν ειναι το φορουμ,οι στατιστικες ,οι κλινικες και οτι το βολευει τον καθενα να μην ειναι εκεινη τη στιγμη,παντου τα ιδια...οχι οτι το παιζω καπως αλλα ετσι ειναι.
Δεν πειραζει παιδια λιγες αψιμαχιες δεν βλαπτουν,αλλωστε ειμαστε στο internet...και εγω προσπαθω να τσακωθω αλλα δεν μου βγαινει ευκολα :Big Grin: 
Πλακα κανω ε.
Φιλικα

----------


## keep_walking

Πετραν παντως εγω χαιρομαι που διαβαζεις και προσπαθεις να ενημερωνεσαι,γιατι αλλωστε αν μη τι αλλο θες να κανεις σωστα τη δουλεια σου παρεπιπτοντως αν καταφερεις να εξασκησεις το επαγγελμα σε οποια μορφη και αν ειναι αυτη,γιατι αλλωστε προκειται ουσιαστικα για λειτουργημα με ευθυνη.
Δεν παιρνω προσωπικα το μερος κανενος ως προς τη διαμαχη.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Διαβασα με προσοχή τα σχόλιά σου περί του τρόπου γραφής μου. Κι έχω να πω το εξής, λιτό και απλό σχόλιο...
> Οταν κάποιος ζορίζεται, περνά στην επίθεση.
> 
> Οσο για το ύφος μου δεν γράφω επιστημονικό δοκίμιο ούτε εργασία ούτε είπα ποτέ οτι θέλω να κάνω νουβέλα κι όυτε έχω διαβάσει Τζοις με τον οποίο για κάποιο λογο με συγκρίνεις...Εξάλλου, το μόνο κατεβατό που δημοσίευση αφορούσε την αυτούσια παράθεση κομματιών του βιβλίου που σου ανέφερα. Ολα τα άλλα κείμενά μου που σου έγραφα την προσωπική μου άποψη, ήταν νορμάλ σε μέγεθος. Οσο για το να μην ποστάρω το ένα πάνω στο άλλο, δεν το κατάλαβα, βρε Πετράν τί είμαι? Φοιτήτρια υπό την επίβλεψή σου για να μου λες και πώς να γράφω????
> 
> Χαλαρά ας το πάρουμε, αν άπου χάνεσαι, μπερδεύεσαι ή για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο ζορίζεσαι, μην απαντάς. Απλό. 
> 
> Αυτά φίλε, κι άκου και τί σου είπαν κι οι υπόλοιποι. Η ζωή δεν είναι στατιστικές ούτε κλινικές έρευνες. 
> ...



Είδα το κείμενό σου μικρό με παραγράφους και συγκεκριμένο και ήταν σαν να αντικρίζω τον παράδεισο!

Weird, δεν πέρασα καθόλου στην προσωπική επίθεση. Ίσα ίσα που συνέχια τονίζω τον έξυπνο τρόπο γραφής σου.Αυτό το κείμενο το έγραψα για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε όσο μπορούμε μια λογική αντιπαράθεση μέσα σε κάποια λογικά όρια. Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάζω κείμενα 5000 λέξεων που φαίνονται λες και τα έχουν γράψει άτομα σε κρίση υπομανίας, απλά είναι too much που λένε και οι Άγγλοι (και φαντάζομαι για τον καθένα! Αλλα οκ...).


Δεν ζωρίστηκα καθόλου, άλλωστε σου απάντησα σε αυτά που μου έγραψες για την εξελικτική ψυχολογία/κοινωνιοβιολογία όπως και με την γενίκευση από το μέρος στο όλον και απλά είσαι λάθος, τι να κάνουμε. Ζωρίστηκα όμως στο γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να απαντάω σε 5000-λέξεων χαοτικά κείμενα...

Στην επιστήμη δεν χωράει ο κόσμος Weird, αν ήταν έτσι ακόμα θα πιστέυαμε ότι η γη είναι το κέντρο του σύμπαντος επειδή φαίνονται όλα να γυρνάνε γύρω της. Στην φιλοσοφία της λογικής είναι γνωστό το λάθος \"ad populum\" δηλαδή επειδή κάτι το υποστηρίζει και ο ποιο πολύς κόσμος είναι και το σωστό, όπως και το \"appeal to belief\", δηλαδή επειδή πιστεύεις κάτι είναι και το σωστό. Παέι καιρός που αποδείχτηκαν αυτά τα λάθη.


Σε συγκρίνω με τον James Joyce γιατί έγραφε και αυτός την ροή της συνείδησής του άμεση, σχεδόν ακατέργαστη αλλά σύνθετη συνάμα. Γι\'αυτό τον ιδιωματικό τρόπο γραφής έμεινε γνωστός. Διάβασε τον \"Οδυσσέα\" είναι καταπληκτικό βιβλίο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καλά, ομολογώ ότι προσπαθώντας να διαβάσω τα κατεβατά που γράφτηκαν σε αυτό το θέμα, σκέφτηκα ακριβώς τον τίτλο: ‘Ρε παιδιά, βοήθεια!... 

kapatosg, ως προς τον αρχικό σου προβληματισμό δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω πέρα από όσα ειπώθηκαν στην πρώτη σελίδα. Tη γενικότερη άποψη μου την έχω ήδη εκφράσει στο θέμα σου ‘Αυτοβοήθεια για όλους’, οπότε σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στη θεραπεία σου. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, μια και μεσολάβησαν τόσες σελίδες, ας πω συνοπτικά ότι κατ’ εμέ η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφοριστική είναι η πρώτη εκλογή για τον πανικό, μόνο με βάση τα τρέχοντα επιστημονικά δεδομένα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να υπάρξει ή ότι σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρξει και δεύτερη εκλογή.

Γιατί, ως προς το ‘προσωρινό’ και επίσης το ‘επιφανειακό’ που εσύ anwnimi και η weird αναφέρατε σαν μειονέκτημα της Γ-Σ, πού το ξέρετε? Πώς λέτε με τόση βεβαιότητα ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι βραχυπρόθεσμα, ή ότι όπως λες weird δεν προχωρά βαθύτερα? Πώς ξέρεις ότι μόνο σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να θεραπευτεί κάποιος μακροπρόθεσμα και οριστικά? Ποιος κρίνει τι είναι πραγματικό, ουσιαστικό, σφαιρικό, βαθύ για κάθε άνθρωπο? Αν μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα, καλό είναι να αφήνουμε και το περιθώριο κάτι που εμείς θεωρούμε απλοϊκό και μερικό να είναι ότι πιο σύνθετο και πλήρες για έναν άλλο άνθρωπο. Ανεξάρτητα από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία και ανεξάρτητα από στατιστικές.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πετραν παντως εγω χαιρομαι που διαβαζεις και προσπαθεις να ενημερωνεσαι,γιατι αλλωστε αν μη τι αλλο θες να κανεις σωστα τη δουλεια σου παρεπιπτοντως αν καταφερεις να εξασκησεις το επαγγελμα σε οποια μορφη και αν ειναι αυτη,γιατι αλλωστε προκειται ουσιαστικα για λειτουργημα με ευθυνη.
> Δεν παιρνω προσωπικα το μερος κανενος ως προς τη διαμαχη.



Keep ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Στην ψυχολογία πήγα γιατί απλά μ\'άρεσε, όχι για το οικονομικό λολ. Αυτές τις αντιδράσεις που είδα εδώ μέσα, τις συναντάω συνέχεια δεν είναι καθόλου προτότυπες. Αν αρχίζω και παραθέτω ορθολογικές και εμπειρικές θεωρίες ψυχολογίες το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων θα αντιδράσει αρνητικά, στανταρ. Απλά η ψυχολογία είναι ένα θέμα που αφορά άμεσα όλους, και όλοι είναι psychologists και γενκότερα scientists. Οι άνθρωποι συνέχεια πλάθουν θεωρίες και υποθέσεις για τα πράγματα και τις καταστάσεις και αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό, αφού έτσι προσπαθούν να ελέγξουν και να προβλέψουν τον κόσμο τους. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν οι επιστημονικές θεωρίες αντικρούουν αυτά που χρόνια έχουν πλάσει μέσα από τις εμπειρίες τους, είναι φυσιολογικό να αντιδράσουν έτσι, αφού νιώθουν να καταρρέει το μοντέλο του κόσμου και του ανθρώπου που είχαν/έχουν χτίσει. Νιώθουν ότι αυτές οι θεωρίες τους κάνουν \"alienate\", και ότι τους ρομποτοποιούν. Οι στανταρ αντιδράσεις είναι από το \"ψυχολογία είναι ψευδο-επιστήμη\" μέχρι \"όλα αυτά είναι στατιστικές και δεν λένε τίποτα\".


Αυτό φυσικά έχει ξανασυμβεί και παλιότερα με την φυσική. Ας θυμιθούμε τον Γαλιλαίο που πήγε να αποκεφαλιστεί που η ηλιοκεντρική θεωρία του γκρέμιζε το γωκεντρικό, ανθρωποκεντρικό, θεοκεντρικό μοντέλο της ύπαρξης, ανάμεσα σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις. Να που όμως επιβεβαιώθηκε. Αυτή ακριβώς τη φάση περνάει και η ψυχολογία (και η ψυχιατρική) σήμερα. Το \'60 έγινε η γνωστική επανάσταση, το \'90 η νευροεπιστημονική, επαναστάσεις που μας λένε ότι η ανθρώπινη εμπειρία υπάγεται σε νόμους όπως τα πάντα στη φύση. Παρ\'όλα αυτά κανείς δεν ξέρει για αυτήν την ψυχολογία, την ψυχολογία μετά του \'30 δηλαδή. Όλοι θυμούνται τον Freud και τον Jung, κανείς δεν ξέρει τον Hebb, τους Newel &amp; Simon, τον Tulving, τον Gregory, τον Zajonc, τον Lazarus, και μυριάδες άλλους. Γιατί δεν μπορούν να δεχθούν ότι η ύπαρξή τους υπάγεται σε νόμους, πολύπλοκους νόμους, κάτι που μπορεί να το θεωρήσουν και αντίθετο στα φιλοσοφικά, ηθικά και θρησκευτικά τους πιστέυω, κάτι που όμως ουσιαστικά δεν συμβαίνει.



edit:
Τώρα άσχετο βέβαια με αυτά, η Weird περνάει και μια δύσκολη προσωπική κατάσταση οπότε μπορώ να καταλάβω λίγο το υπερβολικό του τρόπου γραφής της. Αυτό που λίγοι ξέρουν, είναι ότι και εγώ είχα διαταραχή κρίσεων πανικού για κάποια χρόνια (που εκδηλώθηκαν όταν βρήκα ένα φίλο μου νεκρό από ηρωίνη), όπως και άλλες πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Για κάποιες περιόδους ήμουν πραγματικά εκτός εαυτού αν και δεν το καταλάβαινα. Θυμάμαι κάποιες δύσκολες περιόδους που έμπαινα σε ξένα φορουμ και στις διαφωνίες έγραφα κάτι κυκλώπεια κείμενα πραγματικά, σαν να μου έβγαινε το stress σε υπομανία. Δεν λέω ότι η weird το κάνει γι\'αυτό το λόγο, ούτε ότι έχει κάτι η κοπέλα, μπορεί να είναι γενικότερα το στιλ της αυτό, απλά καταλαβαίνω ότι και τέτοιες καταστάσεις μπορούν να μεγεθύνουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πετραν παντως εγω χαιρομαι που διαβαζεις και προσπαθεις να ενημερωνεσαι,γιατι αλλωστε αν μη τι αλλο θες να κανεις σωστα τη δουλεια σου παρεπιπτοντως αν καταφερεις να εξασκησεις το επαγγελμα σε οποια μορφη και αν ειναι αυτη,γιατι αλλωστε προκειται ουσιαστικα για λειτουργημα με ευθυνη.
> Δεν παιρνω προσωπικα το μερος κανενος ως προς τη διαμαχη.
> 
> ...


Νομίζω οτι ο Κηπ αναφέρεται στην διαμάχη επί του προσωπικού....

1. Πιστεύω πολύ στην ψυχολογία ως επιστήμη απλά θεωρώ μονοδιάστατη την θεώρησή σου και πολύ αμφιβάλλω για τα όσα ανάγεις σε πλειοψηφίες, μειοψηφίες ή περιθωριακά. Φυσικά και οι στατιστικές έχουν αξία. 

2. Η ύπαρξή μας υπάγεται σε νόμους και μάλιστα πολύπλοκους, χωρίς αυτό να αναιρεί το ποσοστό ελευθερίας που έχουμε ως άνθρωποι. Αυτοί οι νόμοι αφορούν και στο επίπεδο των γονιδίων αλλά και σε εκείνο του υπο και α συνείδητου.

3. Επι του συγκεκριμένου Πάνο, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου αποσαφηνίσεις, ποιο συγκεκριμένο μου ποστ είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις ως «5000 λέξεων χαοτικό κείμενο που φαίνεται λες και τα έχει γράψει άτομο που βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας»?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Καλά, ομολογώ ότι προσπαθώντας να διαβάσω τα κατεβατά που γράφτηκαν σε αυτό το θέμα, σκέφτηκα ακριβώς τον τίτλο: ‘Ρε παιδιά, βοήθεια!... 
> 
> kapatosg, ως προς τον αρχικό σου προβληματισμό δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω πέρα από όσα ειπώθηκαν στην πρώτη σελίδα. Tη γενικότερη άποψη μου την έχω ήδη εκφράσει στο θέμα σου ‘Αυτοβοήθεια για όλους’, οπότε σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στη θεραπεία σου. 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, μια και μεσολάβησαν τόσες σελίδες, ας πω συνοπτικά ότι κατ’ εμέ η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφοριστική είναι η πρώτη εκλογή για τον πανικό, μόνο με βάση τα τρέχοντα επιστημονικά δεδομένα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να υπάρξει ή ότι σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρξει και δεύτερη εκλογή.
> 
> Γιατί, ως προς το ‘προσωρινό’ και επίσης το ‘επιφανειακό’ που εσύ anwnimi και η weird αναφέρατε σαν μειονέκτημα της Γ-Σ, πού το ξέρετε? Πώς λέτε με τόση βεβαιότητα ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι βραχυπρόθεσμα, ή ότι όπως λες weird δεν προχωρά βαθύτερα? Πώς ξέρεις ότι μόνο σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να θεραπευτεί κάποιος μακροπρόθεσμα και οριστικά? Ποιος κρίνει τι είναι πραγματικό, ουσιαστικό, σφαιρικό, βαθύ για κάθε άνθρωπο? Αν μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα, καλό είναι να αφήνουμε και το περιθώριο κάτι που εμείς θεωρούμε απλοϊκό και μερικό να είναι ότι πιο σύνθετο και πλήρες για έναν άλλο άνθρωπο. Ανεξάρτητα από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία και ανεξάρτητα από στατιστικές.


Μαρίνα, πιστεύω οτι τα κατεβατά δεν είναι το ίδιο εύκολα ή ενδιαφέροντα σε όλους να τα διαβάσουν και φυσικά κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τα διαβάσει..
Για μένα, μια ψυχοθεραπεία που στόχος της είναι η παρέμβαση στη σκέψη και τη συμπεριφορά, με στόχο την αντιμετώπιση ορισμένου συμπτώματος και μόνο, είναι μαλλον επιφανειακή. Όσον αφορά το βραχυπρόθεσμο, για μένα, μια θεραπεία που στοχεύει στην απάλειψη των συμπτωμάτων και που διαρκεί σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα σε βάθος και άρα το πρόβλημα θα εμφανιστεί και πάλι μακροπρόθεσμα.
Ειμαι αρκετά σίγουρη για τις απόψεις μου αλλά όχι απόλυτη, Μαρίνα, ουσιαστικά είμαι ανοικτή στο να ακούσα και κάτι διαφορετικό και μάλιστα απο έναν ειδικό του χώρου.

----------


## weird

Θα περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις Πάνο μου. 
Αν και θέλω να σου πω, τί βλέπω.

Σου λέω κάτι που σε τσούζει, κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που το γύρισες, όχι μόνο στο ψυχρότερο αλλά και στο επιθετικότερο και στο επί του προσωπικού.

Σου είπα λοιπόν, μακάρι μόνο το μυαλό να ήταν αρκετό για την άσκηση του λειτουργήματος του ψυχολόγου, μείνε στην έρευνα, είναι μάλλον ο τομέας σου.

Και μου απαντάς, εν ουσία, ότι ο τρόπος και το ύφος μου, δεν είναι ορθολογιστικά, είναι κουραστικά και έχουν συναισθηματισμούς( χαρακτηρίζοντάς τα ως μια μεγάλη άσχημη μάζα που εμπεριέχει διάσπαρτες ιδέες, σκέψεις και επιχειρήματα.)
. Μου κάνεις υποδείξεις και καταλήγεις στο ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να γράψω καμία νουβέλα. ( αν και εσύ προσωπικά προτιμάς Joyce παρά weird). 

Καταλήγεις μάλιστα στο να με χαρακτηρίσεις, βάσει των κειμένων μου, που σου θυμίζουν παλιότερα δικά σου, πριν αλλάξεις τον τρόπο γραφής σου για να γίνεις πιο αποτελεσματικός και οικονομικός, « σαν άτομο που βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας».



Αυτό, είναι ένα χτύπημα αθέμιτο όμως Πάνο. 
Για κοίτα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά γιατί μου έβγαλες τόση αμυντική επίθεση. 
Σε ενόχλησαν τα σχόλιά μου, είναι φανερό, γι αυτό άλλαξε και το ύφος σου. Μα στα είπα για να σε ωφελήσω, πραγματικά. Όλο περιγράφεις γενικές γνώσεις, έρευνες, στατιστικές ή αναλύεις συμπεριφορές άλλων. Για κοίτα όμως τι γίνεται εδώ. Για κοίτα, τι νύχια μου έβγαλες. Και μάλιστα κάνοντας εμμέσως και διάγνωση. Εσύ είσαι αυτός που έχει γράψει κατεβατά και αναλύσεις. Κι αν εσύ είσαι πάντα οργανωμένος, μορφοποιημένος και ορθολογικά συγκροτημένος στα κείμενά σου, λες και γράφεις κάποιο δοκίμιο, έρευνα ή μελέτη, χωρίς να μπορείς να μιλήσεις με πιότερη φυσικότητα ή αυθορμητισμό, ανάγοντας μάλιστα σε παθολογικό το οτιδήποτε είναι λιγότερο μονοδιάστατο, τότε το πρόβλημα, είναι κατά βάση δικό σου.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_



Αν οι έρευνες έχουν αποσαφηνίσει ποιοι παράγωντες κάνουν τους ανθρώπους να δρουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο τότε αυτοί οι παράγωντες θα έχουν και την πρωταρχική σημασία. Οπότε όχι δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί!


Ας πούμε στα γνωστά πειράματα \"υπακοής\" του stanley milgram, όι ερευνητές ήθελαν να καταλάβουν για το ποιοι παράγωντες θα έκαναν τους ανθρώπους να υπακούσουν. Τα υποκείμενα που πέρναν μέρος στο πείραμα θα έπρεπε να διοχετεύουν υποτιθέμενα ηλεκτρικά σοκ (ήταν ψέματα φυσικά) σε άτομα που δεν έβλεπαν αλλά άκουγαν όταν απλά τους το έλεγε ο milgram (ο ερευνητής). Μάλιστα τους ζητουσε να αυξάνουν τα volt όσο προχωρούσε το πείραμα. O Milgram (αλλάζωτας κάποιους παράγωντες όπως το πόσο επικοινωνούσαν το άτομο που έδεινε με το άτομο που δεχόταν τα ηλεκτροσοκ, το αν ήταν παρών ο ερευνητής, το αν υπήρχαν άλλοι παρόντες που υπάκουγαν η δεν υπάκουγαν, τον τόνο της φωνής του ερευνητή, το ντύσιμό του, το μέρος που διεξάγωνταν το πείραμα κλπ.) ήθελε να δει πόσο \"μακριά\" θα το παν οι άνθρωποι που λαμβάναν μέρος στο να διοχετεύουν τα υποτιθέμενα ψεύτικα ηλετκρικά σοκ. Δηλαδή, το νούμερο των βολτ (η δύναμη των σοκ που διοχέτευαν) ήταν ένας έμμεσος γνώμονας για το πόσο \"υπάκουαν\" τα υποκείμενα και κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες (οι μεταβλητές του πειράματος-που ήταν αυτές που ανέφερα πριν. 


Τελικά βρέθηκε ότι κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι παράγωντες (μεταβλητές) κάναν την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων να φτάσουν τα volt μακριά, ακόμα και όταν άκουγαν τους ανθρώπους που δήθεν λαμβάνανε τα ηλεκτροσόκ (φυσικά ήταν ηθοποιοί) να ουρλιάζουν από πόνο! Π.Χ. όταν το άτομο που έδεινε τα ηλεκτροσοκ είχε ΚΑΙ οπτική επαφή με τον ηθοποιό που δήθεν τα δεχόταν, σταματούσε να υπακούει ποιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με άλλους που δεν είχαν οπτική επαφή. Αυτό εξηγεί και το πως είναι ποιο εύκολο κάποιος να πατήσει ένα κουμπί και να ρίξει μια ατομική βόμβα σκοτώντας χιλιάδες, από το να σκοτώσει ένα και μόνο άτομο με μαχαίρι. Ένας δραματικός παράγωντας ήταν η παρουσία άλλων που υπακουγαν η δεν υπακουγαν (στο να δείνουν ηλετροσοκ μαζί με το υποκέιμενο στο θύμα-ηθοποιό). Αν τα 2 παρευρισκόμενα άτομα δεν υπάκουγαν, τότε το υποκείμενο δεν θα υπάκουγε στο 22% των περιπτώσεων, αν όμως τα 2 άτομα υπάκουγαν, τότε το άτομο θα συνέχιζε να δήνει ηλεκτρσοκ φτάνοντας και σε ακραίες \"θανατηφόρες\" τιμές στο 87% των περιπτώσεων!Φαίνεται πως το \"group pressure\" (κοινωνική πίεση) εξάλειψε εντελώς τον παράγωντα προσωπικότητα σε τέτοιες πριπτώσεις!Δηλαδή η προσωπικότητα αυτών των ανθρώπων έπεξε μικρό ρόλο και αυτός ο ρόλος ήταν πάντα μικρότερος από κάποιους παράγωντες του πειράματος. Αυτά τα αποτελέσματα δεν μας κανουν αίσθηση αν σκεφτούμε πως ολόκληρο σχεδόν το γερμανικό έθνος επί hitler έκανε τρομερά πράγματα σε αθώους πολίτες. Αλλά και πολυάριθμες άλλες περιπτώσεις μέσα στην ιστορία. [/quote]

ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα ειναι πολυ περιορισμενης ευθυνης για να τα θεωρουμε πως συμβαινουν παντα.και εξηγουμαι.ολα αυτα ηταν μια πρωτη αντιδραση των ανθρωπων πανω σε μια ερευνα.αλλα ο ανθρωπος δεν σταματαει εκει.ο ανθρωπος θα αντιδρασει με εναν τροπο σε μια ερευνα αλλα δεν θα αντιδρασει ετσι και την δευτερη ουτε και την τριτη φορα.εξηγουμαι.οταν βγουν αυτα τα ατομα και συζητησουν κατι που ειναι απολυτα ανθρωπινο,θα βγαλουν καποια συμπερασματα,συμφωνα με τα συμπερασματα θα λειτουργησουν διαφορετικα την αλλη φορα.αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να ελεγχουμε τον ανθρωπινο νου ..... ειπωθηκε για το ποσο ευκολα παταει καποιος το κουμπι για το ηλεκτροσοκ οταν βλεπει και οταν δεν βλεπει.σε καταστασεις πολεμου καποιος γουσταρει να παταει τη σκανδαλη.και να βλεπει,ειδικα αν του εχουν σκοτωσει συγγενεις.αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως οι περισσοτερες ερευνες αναφερονται σε καποιες συγκεκριμενες καταστασεις,με συγκεκριμενους περιβαλλοντολογικους ορισμους.(ας καναν τα ιδια τεστ αν βαζαν τα πειραματαζωα να τους δειρουν πρωτα και να δουμε ποσοι θα πατουσαν τα κουμπια).ο χρονος παιζει μεγαλη σημασια,γιατι κατανοειται μια κατασταση.Αν ο χιτλερ ζουσε πολλα χρονια αυτο δεν σημαινει πως ο γερμανικος λαος καποτε δεν θα εκανε την δικη του επανασταση,εκτος αν βολευοταν παρα πολυ καλα,καποια στιγμη θα δημιουργοταν η αντιπαραθεση και ολοι οι μηχανισμοι για να αλλαξει το σκηνικο.οι στατιστικες ειναι καλες,αλλα αν βαλουμε τις στατιστικες μια ερωτησης σε αυτη την κοινωνια με την ιδια στατιστικη σε μια κοινωνια πριν 100 χρονια,τοτε τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα.Κατα καποιο τροπο οι στατιστικες εχουν και ημερομηνια ληξης,εκτος απο αυτες που αναφερονται στις αρχεγονα ενστικτα

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Μαρίνα, πιστεύω οτι τα κατεβατά δεν είναι το ίδιο εύκολα ή ενδιαφέροντα σε όλους να τα διαβάσουν και φυσικά κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τα διαβάσει..
> Για μένα, μια ψυχοθεραπεία που στόχος της είναι η παρέμβαση στη σκέψη και τη συμπεριφορά, με στόχο την αντιμετώπιση ορισμένου συμπτώματος και μόνο, είναι μαλλον επιφανειακή. Όσον αφορά το βραχυπρόθεσμο, για μένα, μια θεραπεία που στοχεύει στην απάλειψη των συμπτωμάτων και που διαρκεί σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα σε βάθος και άρα το πρόβλημα θα εμφανιστεί και πάλι μακροπρόθεσμα.
> Ειμαι αρκετά σίγουρη για τις απόψεις μου αλλά όχι απόλυτη, Μαρίνα, ουσιαστικά είμαι ανοικτή στο να ακούσα και κάτι διαφορετικό και μάλιστα απο έναν ειδικό του χώρου.



Weird, δηλαδή υπάρχει καμιά θεραπεία που καταπολεμάει την αιτία και δεν το ξέρω? Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι π.χ. η ψυχανάλυση καταπολέμάει την αιτία επειδή φέρνει στο προσκήνιο κάποιες δήθεν συγκρούσεις? Να στο πω απλά, φέρνοντας την υποσυνείδητη σύγκρουση στο προσκήνιο (whatever that means) δεν γιατρεύει Τίποτα, πέρα από το κέρδος της γνώσης. Δηλαδή πες ότι καταλαβαίνω όλη την διαδικασία πως απέκτησα κρίσεις πανικού η κατάθλιψη, λες μετά οι κρίσεις πανικού να γιατρευτούν μετά έτσι σαν θαύμα επειδή λυτρώθηκα και έλυσα την σύγκρουση ε? 



Nope thats not the case. Δυστυχώς όπως είπα και πριν, παρεκτραπηκα με το αμάξι από τον δρόμο, και η γνώση του γιατί παρεκτράπηκα δεν με βοηθάει να σκαρφαλώσω τον γκρεμό. Για να σκαρφαλώσω θέλω μπράτσα και αντοχή, αυτά πρέπει να αναπτύξω. Το ίδιο και με την κατάθλιψη. Σίγουρα η γνώση του \"γιατί έφυγα\" βοηθάει στο να μην ξαναφύγω και με κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο (οδηγό)! Αλλά δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου στην παρούσα κατάσταση που κρέμομαι από ένα κλαδάκι έτοιμο να σπάσει.


Είναι λάθος που κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι η Γ-Σ δεν πάει βαθύτερα από το σύμπτωμα, τουλαχιστον λιγότερα βαθύτερα από την ψυχοδυναμική. Στην Γ-Σ (στο \"γνωστικό κομμάτι\") το άτομο προσπαθεί να αναγνωρίσει της \"Αρνητικές Αυτόματες Σκέψεις (Negative Automatic Thoughts-NATs)\" που του δημιουργούν τα αρνητικά δυσλειτουργικά συναισθήματα. Αυτές είναι δύσκολο να τις αναγνωρίσει γιατί απλούστατα, τον περισσότερο χρόνο δεν έχουμε αυτεπίγνωση κάθε σκέψης που έρχεται στο μιαλό μας, μόνο τα αποτελέσματά της/του, και αυτά είναι που μας κάνουν να καταλάβουμε το πρόβλημα (π.χ. άγχος που προκαλεί ταχυκαρδία κλπ.). Όταν όμως με τον καιρό ο θεραπευτής αλλά και ο θεραπευόμενος (στην Γ-Σ ο θεραπευόμενος γίνεται θεραπευτής του εαυτού του αφού κάθε μέρα και όλη την μέρα πρέπει να καταγράφει τις σκέψεις του για να μάθει ποιες είναι δυσλειτουργικές/αρνητικές) ανακαλύψει πολλά \"NAT\"s (Negative Automatic Thoughts), τότε σε αυτές θα βρεί κάποιες κοινές ποιότητες να κρύβονται από πίσω. Π.χ. 



το άτομο έχει πάθει κατάθλιψη και νιώθει αβοήθητο. Οι αρνητικές αυτόματες σκέψεις αποκαλύπτουν ότι το άτομο χειροτερεύει όταν σκέφτεται πόσο αναποτελεσματικό θα είναι σε όλους τους τομείς. Παραιτέρω ερωτήσεις μέσω της Σωκρατικής μεθόδου (αυτή είναι η βασική μέθοδος την Γ-Σ θεραπείας) θα αποκαλύψουν ότι άτομο πιστεύει ότι αν δεν αποδήδεις παντα το μέγιστο δυνατό είσαι αποτελεσματικός. Παραιτέρω ερωτήσεις φέρνουν στην εμπειρία εικονικές μνήμες όπου το άτομο θυμάται να κρητικάρεται σφοδρά από τον πατέρα του για οτιδήποτε έκανε και είχε πολύ ψηλα τον πήχη για αυτόν. Αυτό που μόλις περιέγραψα λέγεται \"Τεχνική του καθετου βέλους\" (\"Downward Arrow Technique\"). Μια \"ΑΑΣ\" (Αυτ. Αρν. Σκεψη) μπορεί αμέσως αμέσως μεσω αυτής της τεχνικής που γίνεται μέσω της σωκρατικής μεθόδου να φτάσει στην προταρχική αιτία/εμπειρία/γεγονός που οδήγησε σε όλους τους παραιτέρω συνειρμούς/αρνητικές σκέψεις και την γενίκευση και μεγέθυνση των συναισθημάτων (προβληματικών συναισθημάτων) ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να ακολουθείς τους συνειρμούς (το παρομοιάζω με ρυάκι) στο ανάποδο για να βρεις την πρωταρχική πηγή. 

Η πρωταρχική πηγή είναι η Δυσλειτουργική Πεποίθηση(Dysfunctional Belief), ένα έιδος \"Σχημα\" (=Νοερή Αναπαράσταση, δηλαδή ένα πλέγμα γνώσεων/πληροφοριών που κρύβεται πίσω από όλο αυτό και που μπορεί να αποκτήθηκε σε μικρή ηλικία). Τα DF (Dysfunctional Beliefs) είναι δύκολο να αλλάξουν αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά όμως μέσω κάποιων τεχνικών γίνεται. Το να τα φέρνεις στο προσκήνιο θυμίζει τρομερά το να φέρνεις στο προσκήνιο τις υποσυνείδητες συγκρούσεις όπως γίνεται με την ψυχανάλυση. 


Έχει αποδειχθεί όμως ότι ακόμα και αν αλλάξουν τα DFs που είναι ο πυρήνας του προβλήματος, δεν καλυτερεύει η κατάσταση, όχι τουλάχιστον περισσότερο από το να αλλάξεις μόνο NATs που θεωρούνται \"κατώτερα\" και ποιο κοντά στο σύμπτωμα. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το άγχος που προκληθηκε από την προβληματική πεποίθηση (DF) γενικεύτικε σε πάρα πολλές άλλες σκέψεις και δραστηριότητες, και μερικές φορές συνδέεται με τις ίδιες τις δραστηριότητες (αγοραφοβία, οδήγηση αυτοκινήτου κλπ.). Αλλάζοντας λοιπόν και μόνο συμπεριφορικά το σύμπτωμα (π.χ. απλά οδηγώντας το αυτοκίνητο ενώ έχεις φοβία στην συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα), χτυπάς το πρόβλημα.Σίγουρα όμως, μια Γ-Σ θεραπεία που πάει βαθειά στο γνωστικό κομμάτι μέχρι την αποκάλυψη όλων των προβληματικών πεποιθήσεων και το πως προκλήθηκαν είναι πολύ ποιο ουσιαστική και αποτελεσματική κατά την γνώμη μου. Αυτό με το σύμπτωμα και την αιτία είναι αυθαίρετος θρύλος που διαδώθηκε από την ψυχαναλυτική σχολή και έχει επιβιώσει στην λαική σοφία μέχρι σήμερα. Δεν έχει καμία επιστημονική βάση.


Αναγκάστηκα να γράψω κατεβατό τώρα δυστυχώς (βέβαια άφησα άπειρες λεπτομέροιες απ\'έξω όπως τις \"Γνωστικές Προκαταλήψεις\" και τα είδη τους, τα είδη \"πεποιθήσεων\" και άλλα πολλά), γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για Γ-Σ θεραπεία και ψυχανάλυση και δεν ξέρουμε γιατί μιλάμε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις Πάνο μου. 
> Αν και θέλω να σου πω, τί βλέπω.
> 
> Σου λέω κάτι που σε τσούζει, κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που το γύρισες, όχι μόνο στο ψυχρότερο αλλά και στο επιθετικότερο και στο επί του προσωπικού.
> 
> Σου είπα λοιπόν, μακάρι μόνο το μυαλό να ήταν αρκετό για την άσκηση του λειτουργήματος του ψυχολόγου, μείνε στην έρευνα, είναι μάλλον ο τομέας σου.
> 
> Και μου απαντάς, εν ουσία, ότι ο τρόπος και το ύφος μου, δεν είναι ορθολογιστικά, είναι κουραστικά και έχουν συναισθηματισμούς( χαρακτηρίζοντάς τα ως μια μεγάλη άσχημη μάζα που εμπεριέχει διάσπαρτες ιδέες, σκέψεις και επιχειρήματα.)
> ...



Είσαι εντελώς έξω Weird. Δεν έβγαλα νύχια καθόλου. ΄Δεν υπάρχει κάτι από πίσω από το κείμενο παρατηρήσεων που σου έγραψα, πέρα από αυτό που έλεγε! Μερικές φορές ένα μήλο είναι απλά ένα μήλο όπως έλεγε και ο Freud! Για την αμεσότητα και την ψυχρότητα εννοούσα τα προηγούμενα ποστ που απαντούσα με μικρές to-the-point προτάσεις στα μεγάλα σου κείμενα. Το έγραψα για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε debate μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια, γιατί έτσι όπως έγραφες δεν μπορούσε να γίνει debate, τουλάχιστον από πλευρά μου. Όταν είδα τα κείμενα έτσι γραμμένα δεν ήξερα τι να προτοαπαντήσω, σκέψεις επαναλαμβάνονταν, ιδέες πετάγονταν, κεφαλέα γράμματα, προσωπικές νύξεις χαμός. Το κείμενο αυτό ήταν καθαρά πρακτικό για να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε ένα κοινό έδαφος να συννενοηθούμε.

----------


## Empneustns

και μπρατζα να εχουμε παντως αν δεν ξερουμε που θελουμε να παμε μας ειναι αχρηστα....ολα χρειαζονται,και δεν ξερω τιποτα απο τεχνικες,αλλα απο την εμπειρια μου σε αλλα πραγματα εχω καταλαβει οτι ολα μπορουν να βοηθησουν απο λιγο.αν φοβαμαι τα σκυλια θα με βοηθησει να ξερω γιατι τα φοβαμαι αλλα δεν θα λυσει και το προβλημα.αν αρχισω να κανω παρεα με αγρια σκυλια σιγουρα δεν θα με βοηθησει,αν αρχισω να κανω παρεα με φιλικα σκυλια θα με βοηθησει,αρκει να σεβομαι και τα αγρια.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> και μπρατζα να εχουμε παντως αν δεν ξερουμε που θελουμε να παμε μας ειναι αχρηστα....ολα χρειαζονται,και δεν ξερω τιποτα απο τεχνικες,αλλα απο την εμπειρια μου σε αλλα πραγματα εχω καταλαβει οτι ολα μπορουν να βοηθησουν απο λιγο.αν φοβαμαι τα σκυλια θα με βοηθησει να ξερω γιατι τα φοβαμαι αλλα δεν θα λυσει και το προβλημα.αν αρχισω να κανω παρεα με αγρια σκυλια σιγουρα δεν θα με βοηθησει,αν αρχισω να κανω παρεα με φιλικα σκυλια θα με βοηθησει,αρκει να σεβομαι και τα αγρια.



Σωστός ο εμπνευστής. :Wink:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα ειναι πολυ περιορισμενης ευθυνης για να τα θεωρουμε πως συμβαινουν παντα.και εξηγουμαι.ολα αυτα ηταν μια πρωτη αντιδραση των ανθρωπων πανω σε μια ερευνα.αλλα ο ανθρωπος δεν σταματαει εκει.ο ανθρωπος θα αντιδρασει με εναν τροπο σε μια ερευνα αλλα δεν θα αντιδρασει ετσι και την δευτερη ουτε και την τριτη φορα.εξηγουμαι.οταν βγουν αυτα τα ατομα και συζητησουν κατι που ειναι απολυτα ανθρωπινο,θα βγαλουν καποια συμπερασματα,συμφωνα με τα συμπερασματα θα λειτουργησουν διαφορετικα την αλλη φορα.αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να ελεγχουμε τον ανθρωπινο νου ..... ειπωθηκε για το ποσο ευκολα παταει καποιος το κουμπι για το ηλεκτροσοκ οταν βλεπει και οταν δεν βλεπει.σε καταστασεις πολεμου καποιος γουσταρει να παταει τη σκανδαλη.και να βλεπει,ειδικα αν του εχουν σκοτωσει συγγενεις.αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως οι περισσοτερες ερευνες αναφερονται σε καποιες συγκεκριμενες καταστασεις,με συγκεκριμενους περιβαλλοντολογικους ορισμους.(ας καναν τα ιδια τεστ αν βαζαν τα πειραματαζωα να τους δειρουν πρωτα και να δουμε ποσοι θα πατουσαν τα κουμπια).ο χρονος παιζει μεγαλη σημασια,γιατι κατανοειται μια κατασταση.Αν ο χιτλερ ζουσε πολλα χρονια αυτο δεν σημαινει πως ο γερμανικος λαος καποτε δεν θα εκανε την δικη του επανασταση,εκτος αν βολευοταν παρα πολυ καλα,καποια στιγμη θα δημιουργοταν η αντιπαραθεση και ολοι οι μηχανισμοι για να αλλαξει το σκηνικο.οι στατιστικες ειναι καλες,αλλα αν βαλουμε τις στατιστικες μια ερωτησης σε αυτη την κοινωνια με την ιδια στατιστικη σε μια κοινωνια πριν 100 χρονια,τοτε τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα.Κατα καποιο τροπο οι στατιστικες εχουν και ημερομηνια ληξης,εκτος απο αυτες που αναφερονται στις αρχεγονα ενστικτα [/quote]


Τώρα είδα το ποστ σου. Ωραία points empneustis, μόλις βρήκες ένα ακόμα παράγωντα που δεν ανέφερα, που είναι η πιθανότητα να απηληθείς/πάθεις ζημιά από αυτό που εναντιώνεσαι με την υπακοή σου. Μάλιστα μου φαίνεται ότι ο milgram ήθελε να βάλει αυτούς που δείναν τα ψευτικά ηλεκτροσοκ, να παίρνουν πίσω αληθινά για να δουν πόσο ποιο εύκολα θα υπακούσουν, αλλά απειλήθηκε ότι θα πάει φυλακή λόγο ανηθικότητας του πειράματος! Δεν είναι περίεργο αυτό, άλλωστε ο χιτλερ όλο μιλούσε για τους \"κακούς εβραίους\" και το πως \"παίρναν τις δουλειές\" των γερμανών κλπ. καθιστώντας το τρομερά βασικό παράγωντα κατά την γνώμη μου, αλλά και τον λιγότερο μελετημένο (για προφανείς λόγους). Μάλιστα ήδη αντιμετώπιζε προβλήματα με τον νόμο τότε γιατί αυτές οι έρευνες δεν είναι και οι ποιο ηθικές που έχουν γίνει ποτέ, καλά σήμερα δεν μιλάμε δεν θα γινόταν αυτό το πείραμα ποτέ των ποτών.


Τώρα αυτό είναι το θέμα ότι αυτές οι \"στατιστικές\" όπως λες (δεν είναι θέμα στατιστικών, όλα τα πειράματα σήμερα είτε μιλάμε για ψυχολογία, βιολογία η οτιδήποτε ακριβώς ίδιες στατιστικές αναλύσεις χρησιμοποιούν, προσαρμοσμένες βέβαια στο δείγμα, π.χ. στην βιολογία μπορεί να έχεις χιλιάδες κύτταρα, στην ψυχολογία 150 άτομα) φαίνεται να αντικατοπτρίζουν γενικά το τι τείνει να συμβαίνει. Βασικά το πείραμα έγινε και επαναλήφθηκε σε 40-50 χωρές (ακόμα και σε μη-δυτικούς πολιτισμούς από όσο θυμάμαι) και πάντα έβγαζε παρόμοια αποτελέσματα, ενώ στο τέλος αποκάλυψε συνολικά 10-15 παράγωντες να είναι σημαντικοί. Αυτό από μόνο του συνιστούσε ότι μιλάμε για κριτήρια που ξυπνάνε ενστικτώδεις αντιδράσεις όπως είπες, όχι αντιδράσεις που έχουν μαθευτεί. Δηάδή αυτά τα κριτήρια προφανώς εξελίχθηκαν την εποχή του κυνηγού-τροφοσυλλέκτη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποιος με μάθηση/εκπαίδευση δεν μπορεί να τις τροποποιήσει, γίνεται φυσικά αυτό. Γι\'αυτό άλλωστε αρχισαν αυτή την έρευνα οι Αμερικανοι, για να αποτρέψουν ένα ακόμη ραιχ η για...άλλους λόγους...

----------


## weird

Α δηλαδή το κείμενό σου, ήταν ένα πρακτικό εγχειρίδιο συμπεριφοράς γραφής, το οποίο απευθυνόταν σε εμένα, για να μπορέσουμε, ακολουθώντας το, να συνεννοηθούμε ε?
Πετραν, προς θεού, δεν λέω ότι το μήλο είναι πορτοκάλι! Εν προκειμένω, εσύ το λες, εγώ απλά επιμένω ότι περί μήλου πρόκειται!

Υποσημείωση, αποφάσισε επιτέλους, αν θα λειτουργείς ως ειδικός ή όχι γιατί χρησιμοποιείς όρους όπως «υπομανία», οπότε και πάλι θα σου επιστήσω την προσοχή.

Υποσημείωση 2, η ικανότητά σου να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον άλλο, πέρα από το αν λειτουργεί ή γράφει με τον ίδιο βαθμό πρακτικότητας και δομής όπως εσύ ( ας μην αναφερθώ στην περισσή υπερβολή του σχολίου σου, επιτέλους! Συγκεκριμένο, μικρό κείμενο και με παραγράφους), είναι στοιχειώδης για την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του ψυχολόγου πιστεύω. 

Υποσημείωση 3, τα κεφαλαία, γιατί σε ενόχλησαν τόσο?? Τι νόμιζες?? Ότι εκείνη την ώρα φώναζα με έναν τρόπο δικτυακό?? Χαχα ήταν απλά για να επιστήσω την προσοχή του έξυπνου μυαλού σου πάνω σε μερικά σημεία. 

Πετράν, γίνε λίιιγο πιο ειλικρινής με εσένα πρώτα από όλα, 

Καληνύχτα!
Υγ. ήρθε η ώρα πιστεύω να μεταφερθούμε αλλού γιατί θα μας γδάρει ο θεματοθέτης. 
Υγ.2 στο άλλο θέμα, θα σου απαντήσω αύριο, έχω ένα κάρο παρατηρήσεις να κάνω, σε προετοιμάζω. Εντάξει μην ανησυχείς, τα κείμενα μου δεν θα είναι τόσης έκτασης όσης τα δικά σου. 
Υγ.3 προσπάθησε να μου απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση για το χαοτικό κείμενό μου των 5000 λέξεων, την οποία υπεκφεύγεις.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πότε δήλωσα ότι είμαι ειδικός? Στο προφιλ είχα 2 πτυχία και το μαστερ (αλλά και η κατεύθυνση του bachelor) είναι παντελώς άσχετα με θεραπείες και τα τοιάυτα. Μην ταυτίζεις την ψυχολογία με την ψυχοθεραπεία.


Δεν είπα ότι δήλωσες ποτέ ότι είσαι ψυχοθεραπευτής αλλά πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας έχεις δηλώσει ότι είσαι και στο προφίλ σου και στο φόρουμ PETRAN και ως τέτοιος εκφράζεις τις απόψεις σου και τις γνώσεις σου έτσι δεν είναι; (Την τηλεδιάγνωση της υπομανίας ως τι τελικά την κάνεις :Wink:  Όταν 
εσείς λέτε ειδικός εννοείται μόνο τον ψυχοθεραπευτή ή γενικά τον επιστήμονα του κλάδου της ψυχολογίας;




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Anwnimi. το post μου μόνο εσένα ενόχλησε. Δεν είδα κανέναν άλλο να διαμαρτύρεται γι\'αυτό εκτός από σένα. Πήγαινε 
> στην πρώτη σελίδα και μην παραφράζεις τα πράγματα. Η απάντηση του Kapatos ήταν κανονική ενώ η Weird μπήκε πολύ μετα στην κουβέντα για να αναπτύξει το θέμα περί Γ-Σ και άλλων θεραπειών και όχι για να διαμαρτυρηθεί γα την έκφραση που χρησιμοποίησα.


Ορίστε; Επειδή θυμάμαι πολύ καλά απλά γύρισα στις πρώτες σελίδες για να σου τα κάνω copy-paste, μιας και η μνήμη 
σου είναι λίγο επιλεκτική;




> _originally posted by kapatosg_
> Θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη της anwnimis ότι οι παρατηρήσεις αυτού του είδους προσθέτουν επιπλέον άγχος και σκέψεις του τύπου \"έχω χαλάσει τόσα χρήματα και χρόνο χωρίς ουσία\". Επίσης θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την γνώμη της θεραπέυτριας μου επί αυτού, γιατί ψάχνω αρκετά τα πράγματα και μην θέλοντας να γίνω πρόβατο προς σφαγή την είχα ρωτήσει για την γνωσιακή και τι μοντέλο θεραπείας χρησιμοποιούν εκεί που πάω, αλλά και αν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. Εν ολίγοις η απάντηση ήταν ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει το μαγικό χάπι, ούτε εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα. Μάλιστα μου είχε τονίσει ότι όποιος μου πει ότι θα με κάνει καλά με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, είναι τσαρλατάνος κατά κάποιον τρόπο.





> _originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, για το αν θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν συγκεκριμένες δεσμεύσεις - όρους για τους ψυχολόγους που μπαίνουν στο φόρομ δηλώνοντας την ιδιότητά τους αυτή.
> 
> Εχω πολλά να πω πάνω στο θέμα αυτό, το οποίο χρήζει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής και ευαισθησίας και δεν μπορέι ο κάθε 
> ειδικός να μπαίνει και να λεεί ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει. 
> Η ευθύνη του δεν είναι κοινή με την ευθύνη ενός οποιουδήποτε μέλους θεωρώ.
> Και εκτός αυτού, όταν παραθέτουμε γραπτώς την άποψη - συμβουλή μας, έχουμε μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο μιας προσεκτικής διαμόρφωσης του ύφους και του τρόπου των λεγομένων μας, οπότε θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να γράφει κάποιος ειδικός προτάσεις του τύπου \" ότι να ναι ψυχοθεραπεία\" εντάσσοντας σε αυτό οποιαδήποτε προσέγγιση δεν είναι η δική του.
> 
> 
> ...





> _originally posted by weird_
> Εσύ δεν θα το έλεγες. Ο συνάδελφός σου όμως χρησιμοποιώντας την φράση \" οτι να ναι θεραπεία\" μπορεί κάλλιστα να 
> μεταφραστεί σαν ένα τέτοιο μήνυμα απο κάποιον που ακολουθεί μια προσέγγιση που του ταιριάζει. Και αυτό είναι που του προσάπτω. Οχι το οτι προτείνει την γνωσιακή, αλλά τον ΤΡΟΠΟ με τον οποίο την προτείνει.



Και να σου πω Πάνο ακόμα και αν όλοι απαντούσαν \"κανονικά\" όπως λες εκτός από εμένα καθόλου δε θα με ένοιαζε και δε θα καθόριζε το πως θα ένιωθα και νιώθω σχετικά με αυτό που νομίζω ότι αγωνίζομαι αυτή τη στιγμή. Ούτε χρειάζομαι στατιστικές για να είμαι στο χ ποσοστό ώστε να θεωρώ την απάντησή μου \"κανονική\".




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Με γεια σου με χαρά σου αλλά μην στήσεις τώρα και δημόσιο λιθοβολισμό επειδή οι επιστημονικές απόψεις δεν 
> συμβαδίζουν με τις εμπειρίες και τις απόψεις σου. 
> *Ρε συ Πάνο από τις τόσες σελίδες αληθινά για αυτό νομίζεις ακόμα ότι ξεκίνησα τη διαφωνία μας; Ειλικρινά τώρα 
> πες μου!*
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν βρήκα την έκφρασή μου υπερβολική, εξάλλου κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε εκτός από σένα, αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά σου ζήτησα συγνώμη επείδη για τον χ λόγο σε ενόχλησε προσωπικά. Εσύ όμως το συνεχίζεις. 
> 
> *Το συνέχισα γιατί είναι σαν κάποιος να σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο στις 6 τα χαράματα και εσύ να του λες ξέρεις αυτό που 
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Αυτό που λίγοι ξέρουν, είναι ότι και εγώ είχα διαταραχή κρίσεων πανικού για κάποια χρόνια (που εκδηλώθηκαν όταν βρήκα ένα φίλο μου νεκρό από ηρωίνη), όπως και άλλες πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις.


Ειναι η πιο φυσική και αγγιχτική σου φράση. Χαίρομαι πραγματικά που μοιράζεσαι κάτι τόσο προσωπικό και δύσκολο από το οποίο βγήκες μάλιστα και νικητής. Και ξέρεις δε χρειάζονται άλλα επιχειρήματα για να υποστηρίξεις τη μέθοδο της Γ-Σ σε κάποιον παρά να λες για τη δική σου εμπειρία :Smile:  Αλλά τονίζω: όλα αυτά με τον όρο του όχι \"ότι να ναι\" για ότι δε συμφωνείς εσύ και η πλειοψηφία, έτσι;

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by marina38_
> Γιατί, ως προς το ‘προσωρινό’ και επίσης το ‘επιφανειακό’ που εσύ anwnimi και η weird αναφέρατε σαν μειονέκτημα της Γ-Σ, πού το ξέρετε? Πώς λέτε με τόση βεβαιότητα ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι βραχυπρόθεσμα, ή ότι όπως λες weird δεν προχωρά βαθύτερα? Πώς ξέρεις ότι μόνο σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να θεραπευτεί κάποιος μακροπρόθεσμα και οριστικά? Ποιος κρίνει τι είναι πραγματικό, ουσιαστικό, σφαιρικό, βαθύ για κάθε άνθρωπο? Αν μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα, καλό είναι να αφήνουμε και το περιθώριο κάτι που εμείς θεωρούμε απλοϊκό και μερικό να είναι ότι πιο σύνθετο και πλήρες για έναν άλλο άνθρωπο. Ανεξάρτητα από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία και ανεξάρτητα από στατιστικές.


Εμένα τουλάχιστον κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι και το αυτί μου από άρθρα που διάβαζα και σάιτς στο ίντερνετ σχετικά με διάφορες διαφωνίες ειδικών του χώρου σας για το μη μακροπρόθεσμο αποτέλεσμα της Γ-Σ. Δεν τα λέμε εμείς, οι δικοί σας τα λένε. Μη μου πείτε ότι το ακούτε πρώτη φορά αυτό. Και επιπλέον μαρίνα χρησιμοποίησα και τον εαυτό μου ως παράδειγμα που μπορεί μεν να μην ακολούθησα συστηματική Γ-Σ με κάποιον ειδικό αλλά πολλές από τις αρχές της ακολούθησα και μόνη μου, με αποτελέσμτα σχεδόν τέλεια αλλά όχι μακροπρόθεσμα.

Το πως ξέρω ότι σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να επιτευχθεί καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα και αυτό οι δικοί σας το λένε μαρίνα, δεν έγινα από μόνη μου ψυχολόγος, αλλά και δεν υιοθετώ χωρίς επεξεργασία τις οποιεσδήποτε απόψεις του χώρου σας δηλαδή αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τις συνδυαστικές ψυχοθεραπείες προβάλλουν το επιχείρημα ότι αφού η κάθε μία προσφέρει διαφορετικά πλεονεκτήματα - άλλη επικεντρεώνεται στα συμ΄πτώματα και στην άμεση ανακούφιση από αυτά, άλλη στις αρνητικές σκέψεις, άλλη στην ανακάλυψη των εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων που προκάλεσαν τον πανικό και άλλη στο εδώ και τώρα και στις τωρινές σχέσεις του ανθρώπου - συνδυάζοντάς τες έχουμε όλα τα οφέλη μαζί! 

Και για να πάω το ερώτημα αντίστροφα εσύ που ξέρεις ότι τα αποτελέσματα της Γ-Σ είναι μακροπρόθεσμα και όχι επιφανειακά; Το γράφει καμία βιβλιογραφία; Ή που ξέρεις ότι μια συνδυαστική μέθοδος δε θα είναι καλύτερη από μία μονόπλευρη;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Α δηλαδή το κείμενό σου, ήταν ένα πρακτικό εγχειρίδιο συμπεριφοράς γραφής, το οποίο απευθυνόταν σε εμένα, για να μπορέσουμε, ακολουθώντας το, να συνεννοηθούμε ε?
> Πετραν, προς θεού, δεν λέω ότι το μήλο είναι πορτοκάλι! Εν προκειμένω, εσύ το λες, εγώ απλά επιμένω ότι περί μήλου πρόκειται!



Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο? Ναι γι\'αυτό το έγραψα ακριβώς, για να μπορέσουμε να συννενοηθούμε. Σε είδα είχες πάρει πολλή φόρα...





> Υποσημείωση, αποφάσισε επιτέλους, αν θα λειτουργείς ως ειδικός ή όχι γιατί χρησιμοποιείς όρους όπως «υπομανία», οπότε και πάλι θα σου επιστήσω την προσοχή.



Γιατί τον όρο υπομανία μόνο ειδικοί τον χρησιμοποιούν? Η γίνομαι αυτόματα ειδικός όταν τον χρησιμοποιώ? ροφλ  :Big Grin: 





> Υποσημείωση 2, η ικανότητά σου να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον άλλο, πέρα από το αν λειτουργεί ή γράφει με τον ίδιο βαθμό πρακτικότητας και δομής όπως εσύ ( ας μην αναφερθώ στην περισσή υπερβολή του σχολίου σου, επιτέλους! Συγκεκριμένο, μικρό κείμενο και με παραγράφους), είναι στοιχειώδης για την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του ψυχολόγου πιστεύω.



Συγνώμη αλλά μην συγκρίνεις τα κείμενα μας τώρα! Κατ\'αρχάς εγώ όταν έγραψα μεγάλο κείμενο, το έκανα όπως πριν για το τι είναι η Γ-Σ θεραπεία για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε. Δεν έκανα κάτι του στιλ... 2 σειρές/κενό/3σειρές/ιδέα/2σειρές/επειχείρημα/αα-και-ναι-να-μην-ξεχάσω/2σειρές/κεφαλέα/3σειρές/επιχείρημα/!/ιδεά/? ! ! ! (repeat x 100) 





> Υποσημείωση 3, τα κεφαλαία, γιατί σε ενόχλησαν τόσο?? Τι νόμιζες?? Ότι εκείνη την ώρα φώναζα με έναν τρόπο δικτυακό?? Χαχα ήταν απλά για να επιστήσω την προσοχή του έξυπνου μυαλού σου πάνω σε μερικά σημεία. 
> 
> Πετράν, γίνε λίιιγο πιο ειλικρινής με εσένα πρώτα από όλα,


 Ok Doc.





> Υγ.3 προσπάθησε να μου απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση για το χαοτικό κείμενό μου των 5000 λέξεων, την οποία υπεκφεύγεις.



Ποια ερώτηση?




> Υγ.2 στο άλλο θέμα, θα σου απαντήσω αύριο, έχω ένα κάρο παρατηρήσεις να κάνω, σε προετοιμάζω.


ωωωωχχχχ... 






> Καληνύχτα!
> Υγ. ήρθε η ώρα πιστεύω να μεταφερθούμε αλλού γιατί θα μας γδάρει ο θεματοθέτης.


 Καληνύχτα James

----------


## weird

Anwnimi καλή μου, πρόσεχε τη δομή του κειμένου σου και την έκταση..
μπορεί να διαγνωστείς κι εσύ ως \"άτομο που γράφει λες και βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας\"...

Πάνο, σου έχουν τεθεί ολοκάθαρα, κάποιες ερωτήσεις. 
Εφόσον δεν τις απαντάς, δεν είσαι έτοιμος για έναν διάλογο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζω μόνη μου, πραγματικά.

Σ ευχαριστώ για την φιλοφρόνηση (James), ως πολυδιάστατος και πληθωρικός άνθρωπος, εξαιρετικά αυθόρμητος, πράγμα το οποίο εμφανίζεται και στα κείμενά μου, όταν δεν συγγράφω μεταπτυχιακές εργασίες ή δικόγραφα, καταλαβαίνω πόσο τα έχασες με τις ιδέες, το ύφος, τα κεφαλαία κτλ....

Είπαμε, εσύ θέλεις τις παραγραφούλες σου, την επεξεργασία, το συγκεκριμένο, την επιχειρηματολογία στρωμένη κτλ, για να αντιληφθείς/επικοινωνήσεις...

Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι ρομπο στυλ όπως εσύ και μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις λίγο και με τον εαυτό σου και με τον τρόπο που διαθέτεις να επικοινωνείς με τους άλλους γύρω σου. Κι όχι, δεν το λέω ως ειδικός, αλλά ως άνθρωπος. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τις υπεκφυγές σου( κολλήσαμε στον τύπο και την μορφή για να αποφύγουμε την ουσία και το περιεχόμενο) , αυτές τις ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα απο εμένα. 

Αν νιώσεις λοιπόν διατεθημένος να επιχειρηματολογήσεις πάνω στους ισχυρισμούς σου και να απαντήσεις σε αυτό που ήδη δυο φορές ρώτησα, προχωράμε, αλλιώς, δεν έχει νόημα να χάνω τον πολύτιμο χρόνο μου.

 :Smile: ) Μην νομίζεις οτι είμαι τσατισμένη, προς θεού, λυπάμαι μόνο που γράφουμε γράφουμε κι εγώ κι η ανώνυμη κι η επικοινωνία μαζί σου φαίνεται χλωμή.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi καλή μου, πρόσεχε τη δομή του κειμένου σου και την έκταση..
> μπορεί να διαγνωστείς κι εσύ ως \"άτομο που γράφει λες και βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας\"...


weird μου εντάξει θα προσέχω :Smile: 

Αλλά όπως το θέτεις weird πραγματικά τώρα το σκέφτηκα αλλιώς. 

Αυτό που είπες Πάνο για κάποιο ψυχισμό ενός ανθρώπου μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο όταν χρησιμοποιείς τέτοιους βαρύγδουπους όρους, όντας ως ειδικός (δηλαδή πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας).

Φαντάσου ότι το έλεγες σε κάποιο άτομο που γενικά εκτός από πανικούς πάσχει και από εμμονές και αν ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο να του κολλήσει ότι έχει υπομανία η οποία να φοβάται ότι έχει ήδη εξελιχθεί σε μανία, ότι αναμένεται να έχει παραισθήσεις από στιγμή σε στιγμή κλπ κλπ. Το λέω επειδή το έχω περάσει το συγκεκριμένο λούκι για να μη μου πεις ότι στήνω πάλι δημόσιο δικαστήριο. 

Θα μου πεις ότι έσύ δε θα φταις αν ο άλλος έχει το πρόβλημα και δε βρίσκεται σε ψυχική ισορροπία οπότε ότι και να του πεις, όπως και να του μιλήσεις θα το πάρει αλλιώς και θα το διαστρεβλώσει. Συμφωνώ ως ένα βαθμό. Όμως ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ κάθετα με το να χρησιμοποιείς τέτοιους βαρύγδουπους όρους και ο άλλος να τρομοκρατείται. Αν θέλεις πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις κάποιον ο καλύτερος τρόπος να το κάνεις είναι να πεις \"ο λόγος σου μου φαίνεται λίγο συγκεχυμένος, αποδιοργανωμένος\" (όχι πως φυσικά πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο για τη weird απλά για χάρη παραδείγματος χρησιμοποιώ την παρατήρησή σου). Και επαναλαμβάνω αν θέλεις να ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ και όχι να τρομοκρατήσεις/φοβίσεις. Και θεωρώ ότι ως ειδικός που είσαι μέλημά σου θα πρέπει να είναι να βοηθάς Πάνο, όχι να προσπαθέις να επιβάλλεις την άποψή σου με οποιοδήποτε κόστος σε αυτόν που έχεις απέναντί σου. Γίνε λίγο πιο ευαίσθητος απέναντι στην ανθρώπινη ψυχή...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi καλή μου, πρόσεχε τη δομή του κειμένου σου και την έκταση..
> μπορεί να διαγνωστείς κι εσύ ως \"άτομο που γράφει λες και βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας\"...
> 
> Πάνο, σου έχουν τεθεί ολοκάθαρα, κάποιες ερωτήσεις. 
> Εφόσον δεν τις απαντάς, δεν είσαι έτοιμος για έναν διάλογο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζω μόνη μου, πραγματικά.
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ για την φιλοφρόνηση (James), ως πολυδιάστατος και πληθωρικός άνθρωπος, εξαιρετικά αυθόρμητος, πράγμα το οποίο εμφανίζεται και στα κείμενά μου, όταν δεν συγγράφω μεταπτυχιακές εργασίες ή δικόγραφα, καταλαβαίνω πόσο τα έχασες με τις ιδέες, το ύφος, τα κεφαλαία κτλ....
> 
> ...



Weird ις ανγκρι γκρρρρρρ

Ε ποιες ερωτήσεις, συγνώμη αλλά δεν τις έχω καταλάβει. Μπορείς να τις ξαναθέσεις λίγο η να με παραπέμψεις σε κάποια σελίδα? Έχω μπερδευτεί εδώ πέρα!  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by weird_
> Anwnimi καλή μου, πρόσεχε τη δομή του κειμένου σου και την έκταση..
> μπορεί να διαγνωστείς κι εσύ ως \"άτομο που γράφει λες και βρίσκεται σε κρίση υπομανίας\"...
>  
> ...




χαχαχαχαχα καλά ήταν αναμενώμενο από...


-\"PETRAN προσβάλεις και αποκαρδιώνεις τον κόσμο με αυτά που λες! Να περιοριστείς με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες!\"


στο


-\"PETRAN τρελαίνεις τον κόσμο!!! Είσαι επικίνδυνος!!!\" (ηλεκτρική καρέκλα?)


Έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως...

----------


## anwnimi

Πάνο αν δεν έχεις ευαισθητοποιεί ούτε καν με τις σπουδές που έχεις κάνει στο θέμα του ανθρώπινου ψυχισμού δεν αξίζει πραγματικά να ακούσεις τίποτα από όσα σου λέμε. Ειπα ότι ο τρόπος που εκφράζεσαι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνος για ορισμένους ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποια θέματα, και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι ευαίσθητοι υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα, το ξέρεις ή τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να το ξέρεις πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα. Αλήθεια γιατί διάλεξες να σπουδάσεις ψυχολογία; Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δε θέλεις να βοηθάς αλλά να επιβάλλεσαι. Δε λέω ότι ισχύει, αλλά σε μένα αυτή την εντύπωση δίνεις!

Αφού όμως δεν μπορούμε να τα βρούμε μόνοι μας ως ώριμοι και σκεφτόμενοι άνθρωποι σχετικά με τον τρόπο που εκφράζεσαι ως προς τα υπόλοιπα, λυπάμαι πραγματικά, εγώ από εδώ και πέρα απευθύνομαι στο διαχειριστή για τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πάνο αν δεν έχεις ευαισθητοποιεί ούτε καν με τις σπουδές που έχεις κάνει στο θέμα του ανθρώπινου ψυχισμού δεν αξίζει πραγματικά να ακούσεις τίποτα από όσα σου λέμε. Ειπα ότι ο τρόπος που εκφράζεσαι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνος για ορισμένους ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποια θέματα, και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι ευαίσθητοι υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα, το ξέρεις ή τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να το ξέρεις πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα. Αλήθεια γιατί διάλεξες να σπουδάσεις ψυχολογία; Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δε θέλεις να βοηθάς αλλά να επιβάλλεσαι. Δε λέω ότι ισχύει, αλλά σε μένα αυτή την εντύπωση δίνεις!
> 
> Αφού όμως δεν μπορούμε να τα βρούμε μόνοι μας ως ώριμοι και σκεφτόμενοι άνθρωποι σχετικά με τον τρόπο που εκφράζεσαι ως προς τα υπόλοιπα, λυπάμαι πραγματικά, εγώ από εδώ και πέρα απευθύνομαι στο διαχειριστή για τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ



Κοίτα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση από ένα \"ότι να ναι\", έγραψες ολόκληρα κατεβατά κατηγωρίας και έβγαλες ολόκληρη δικογραφία, τώρα επειδή πείραξα την Weird και χρησιμοποίησα μια λέξη σαν έκφραση, πας να με κατηγωρήσεις ότι τρελαίνω τον κόσμο...και δήθεν πας να καλλέσεις την αστυνομία...


Τώρα αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα...λοιπόν επειδή γενικά αποφεύγω αρνητικά άτομα σαν και σένα σταματάμε να μιλάμε εδώ και όλοι είμαστε χαρούμενοι. Χάρηκα για την γνωριμία Stalin

----------


## weird

Οχι δεν είμαι θυμωμένη αλλά δυσαρεστημένη.

Εκτός αυτού, τώρα, είμαι σε κατάσταση πυρετού απο τα τρεχάματα στο νοσοκομείο και πραγματικά πρέπει να γίνω καλά...διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα τα 1, 2,3 που σε ρωτώ πάνω σε αυτό που απαντάς τώρα τελευταία στον Κηπ. 

Μην γίνεσαι αμυντικός απέναντι στα όσα σου λεει η Ανώνυμη,
εντάξει όντως, υπάρχουν άτομα με ευαισθησίες. 

Είναι χοντρό να μπαίνει εδώ ένας ψυχολόγος και να χαρακτηρίζει άτομα με ταμπέλες βάσει του τρόπου γραφής τους, δείχνει επιπόλαιο και εν προκειμένω, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι χρησιμέυει ως μεσο εκφοβισμού για να ακολουθήσω το πλαίσιο όρων γραφής που μου υπαγορεύεις...
Ευτυχώς έχω κάνει τρομερή δουλεία με μενα και ξέρω τι είμαι και τι δεν είμαι, πως λειτουργώ και πως δεν λειτουργώ, οπότε η πλάκα σου, δεν είχε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο βάρος πάνω μου. 

Εχε στο νου οτι δεν έχω κακή πρόθεση
κι όταν σου είπα οτι το μυαλό δεν αρκεί, πάλι καλοπροαίρετη ήμουν.Και θα σου εξηγήσω. 

Ένας ουσιαστικός παράγοντας είναι ο ψυχικός, είναι η ενσυαναίσθηση, είναι η ευαισθησία. Αν δεν εχει αυτές τις παραμέτρους, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μια θεραπεία είναι καταδικασμένη να αποτύχει.

Αυτα.

----------


## weird

Σχετικά με το θέμα που έθεσες Ανώνυμη ως προς την παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης, πιστεύω πως εν προκειμένω συντρέχει τέτοια παραβίαση και ειδικότερα:

Στο υποκεφάλαιο υπ΄αριθμ. Β ορίζεται ότι: 

Ενδεικτικά και ό χ ι περιοριστικά δεν επιτρέπεται στους χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr για: 

Ενώ ο όρος Β2 ορίζει επί λέξη:

Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση περιεχομένου που είναι παράνομο, επιβλαβές, παραπλανητικό, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό, επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή άλλως αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα και τα προσωπικά δεδομένα άλλων, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους κλπ.


Συνεπεία των ανωτέρω, συντρέχει εν προκειμένω παραβίαση που συνίσταται στο εξής.


Γράφοντας οτι \"ο τόνος σου γίνεται πολύ επιθετικός και συναισθηματικός και χάνει τον ορθολογισμό του\",
\"ΜΗΝ postaρεις πολλά κείμενα στην σειρά\", λέγοντάς μου \"να μην αρχίζεις και γράφεις έτσι ακατάπαυστα στο ντουκου.\" καθώς και 
\"Πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και μετά γράψε τα όσο ποιο μικρά και συγκεκριμένα γίνεται.\"
Τέλος λέγοντάς μου ότι \"Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάζω κείμενα 5000 λέξεων που φαίνονται λες και τα έχουν γράψει άτομα σε κρίση υπομανίας, απλά είναι too much που λένε και οι Άγγλοι\", επαναλαμβάνοντας οτι \"Ζωρίστηκα όμως στο γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να απαντάω σε 5000-λέξεων χαοτικά κείμενα...\"
Σχολιάζοντας δε \"Είδα το κείμενό σου μικρό με παραγράφους και συγκεκριμένο και ήταν σαν να αντικρίζω τον παράδεισο!\",

έχοντας προηγουμένως δηλώσει την ιδιότητά σου ως ψυχολόγος,
δημοσιέυεις περιεχόμενο που είναι εν δυνάμει επιβλαβές και απειλητικό, που παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητά του άλλου και που μπορεί κάλλιστα να προκαλέσει αν όχι συναισθήματα μίσους, συναισθήματα φόβου. 

( ας έχουμε υπόψιν οτι εδώ μέσα μπαίνουν και άνθρωποι με ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες και ιδεοληψίες, άνθρωποι που είναι ευεπηρέστοι στα λεγόμενα του οποιουδήποτε μέλους, πόσο μάλιστα σε εκείνα ενός ψυχολόγου).


Επι του συγκεκριμένου ωστόσο, αναγνωρίζω οτι οι προθέσεις σου δεν ήταν να με εκφοβίσεις κάνοντας κάποιου είδους διάγνωση, αλλά να με βοηθήσεις να οργανώσω τα κείμενά μου, έτσι ωστε να είμαι αποτελεσματική και οικονομική στην έκφρασή μου, ακολουθώντας τον τρόπο που επιλέγεις εσύ να εκφράζεσαι, και τον οποίο σίγουρα κρίνεις ως τον καλύτερο. Εξάλλου, ήθελες συμπληρωματικά να είναι πιο εύκολο για σένα να με διαβάζεις και να μου απαντάς, συνεχίζωντας τη συζήτησή μας. 


Να προσθέσω βεβαίως, οτι δεν μου αρέσει να μου υπαγορεύουν κανόνες γραφής, οπότε και δεν θα ακολουθήσω τους δικούς σου. ¨Ημουν ανέκαθεν πολυγραφότατη, γράφω χρόνια στο φόρουμ με τον φυσικό μου τρόπο και συνεννοούμαι μια χαρά. 


Κι αν θέλεις και μια συμβουλή απο εμένα, αυτή είναι να
μην χρησιμοποιείς την επιστήμη σου για να επιβάλλεσαι αλλά για να προσφέρεις.

Τέλος, θα το εκτιμούσα αν μου έδειχνες επιτέλους πιό είναι αυτό το χαοτικό μου κείμενο των 5000 λέξεων, για να καταλλάβω κι εγώ που στηρίζεις τα όσα λες.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

Επίσης, το να χαρακτηρίζεις άτομα ως Stalin είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και ανώριμο. 

Μα επιτέλους, Πάνο χαλάρωσε. Νομίζω οτι είσαι λίγο εκτός εαυτού γιατί δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ οτι τα λες αυτά εν ψυχραιμία.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ για να κανω το δικηγορο του διαβολου οσοι εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειναι ιδιαιτερα \"ευαισθητοι\" και \"ευαλωτοι\" ενω οι αλλοι οι \"φυσιολογικοι\" ειναι...ντουβαρια.
Χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## keep_walking

I love humor...σε οποιον αρεσει :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Επίσης, το να χαρακτηρίζεις άτομα ως Stalin είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και ανώριμο. 
> 
> Μα επιτέλους, Πάνο χαλάρωσε. Νομίζω οτι είσαι λίγο εκτός εαυτού γιατί δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ οτι τα λες αυτά εν ψυχραιμία.



Εγώ να χαλαρώσω? Μπήκα στο θρεντ και αμέσως αμέσως είδα 3 ποστ σου στη σειρά, όπου στο δεύτερο είχες ψάξει τους όρους χρήσης και είχες απομονώσει μία-μία την ατάκα μου-μέσα φυσικά σε ένα χάος κειμένου-για να πετύχεις τι? Για να με φοβήσεις και να συμμορφωθώ? Να συμμορφωθώ για τί? Για ένα \"ότι να ναι\" η που χρησιμοποίησα την λέξη \"υπομανία\" σαν έκφραση-μεταφορικά και όχι διαγνωστικά-για να περιγράψω τον τρόπο γραφής σου, όπως άλλωστε την χρησιμοποίησα για μένα πριν όταν ανέφερα ότι κάποιες περιόδους έγραφα έτσι και εγώ. ..μήπως τρελαίνω και τον εαυτό μου? Ήμουν αμυντικός γιατί κατηγορήθηκα ότι \"Τρελαίνω τον κόσμο\"-κάτι που είναι \"λίγο\" χοντρό, ενώ εγώ χρησιμοποίησα μια ατάκα σαν αναλογία όπως θα έκανε ο κάθε άνρθρωπος. Αν μη τι άλλο εσείς είστε εκτός εαυτού, που μέσα από κατεβατά προσπαθείτε να με κατηγορήσετε...λες και δεν έχετε να κάνετε κάτι άλλο καλύτερο στην ζωή σας, από το να ψειρίζετε τα γραφόμενα ένός αγνώστου ατόμου σε ένα φορουμ στο ιντερνετ, που στην τελική μόνο να βοηθήσω ήθελα και να μοιραστώ κάποιες πληροφορίες. 

Κομμένοι με το \"ψυχολόγος\", λοιπόν, δεν έχω δηλώσει ποτέ ότι είμαι ψυχολόγος, το έγραψα στην αρχή στο προφίλ μου και το έσβησα προχθές όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι το είχα γραμμένο εκεί...λοιπόν ένα απλό καθημερινό άτομο είμαι που θα μπορούσα να δουλεύω στην διπλανή καφετέρια, ούτε \"ειδικός\" ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Θέλεις να μιλήσεις μέ ένα καθημερινό άτομο στον ιντερνετ που θα συμπεριφέρεται σαν κάθε άτομο, όπως θέλει και όχι κάτω από την ταμπέλα του ειδικού? Εγώ εδώ είμαι. Αν δεν θες γεια σας!


Λοιπόν αυτό με τις 3 προτάσεις τώρα το είδα, συμφωνώ με την πρώτη πρόταση, με την δεύτερη θα συμφωνήσω και θα διαφωνήσω μαζί στο \"υποσυνείδητο\" γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει, ο Freud ποτέ δεν υποστήριξε ότι υπάρχει \"υποσυνείδητο\", την λέξη την χρησιμοποησαν λανθασμένα στην Αγγλική βιβλιογραφία και κατέληξε να είναι ένας ακόμη μύθος. Ο Freud είχε μιλήσει για α-συνείδητο και τα προ-συνείδητο, το πρώτο είναι όταν ψυχολογικές λειτουργίες αν και υπάρχουν δεν εμφανίζονται στην εμπειρία, το δεύτερο είναι όταν δεν το άτομο δεν έχει γνώση της εμπειρίας αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά μπορεί να στρέψει την προσοχή του πάνω τους και να γίνουν συνειδητές. Το δεύτερο φυσικά υπάρχει, είναι όπως οι αρνητικές αυτόματες σκέψεις που αναφέρει η γνωστική σχολή, για το πρώτο υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία ότι υπάρχει, αλλά η επιρροή του είναι πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή που είχε θεωρήσει ο Freud (70%-α-συνείδυτο, 30%-συνυδειτό). Οι σημερινές θεωρήσεις γενικά πιστεύουν ότι το ασυνύδειτο είναι ο μικρότερος \"χώρος\" γύρω από το συνυδειτό που δεν καταφέρνει να γίνει συνυδειτός αλλά παρ\'όλα αυτά μπορεί να επηρεάσει σε κάποιο βαθμό την συμπεριφορά. Π.χ. ο χρόνος αντίδρασης είναι μικρότερος αν την λέξη χελιδόνι την ακολουθήσει η λέξη καναρίνι αλλά μεγαλύτερος αν την ακολουθήσει π.χ. η λέξη δικαιοσύνη. Αυτό γιατί η ενεργοποιήση μιας έννοιας ενεργοποιεί και τις γειτονικές έννοιες, και χωρίς αυτές να γίνονται συνειδητές επηρεάζουν την συμπεριφορά και είναι ποιο \"έτοιμες\" να γίνουν συνειδητές. Αλλά αυτό όπως το θεώρησε ο Freud ότι υπάρχει ένας τεράστιος χώρος που γίνονται πράγματα συνέχεια, και υπάρχουν καταπιεσμένες σεξουαλικές ορμές, και εφανίζονται σαν σύμβολα στα όνειρα όπως φαλλικά σύμβολα που σημαίνουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα όπως σεξουαλικές καταπιεσμένες ορμές, ή τα στάδια της ηλικίας όπως το \"στοματικό\" η το \"πρωκτικό\" που αν δεν τις λύσεις θα πάθεις και την ανάλογη νεύρωση σε μεγάλη ηλικία δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για πλάκα. Γενικά η ψυχανάλυση στην original μορφή της είναι όπως η αλχημία, ανακάλυψε κάποια πράγματα που ισχύουν αλλά για το λάθος λόγο, ενώ η θεωρία από πίσω είναι σχεδόν μυστικιστική.


Για το 3), αναφέρομαι στο κείμενο σου στην σελίδα 5, ένα χαοτικό κείμενο που βρίσκεις από λέξεις γραμμένες στα κεφαλέα μέχρι λέξεις γραμμένες Ε Τ Σ Ι, και οργάνωση 

κάπως

έτσι

και ακολουθήθηκε και από ένα ατόφιο κοπι πειστ κείμενο, όπου πραγματικά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ποιο από αυτά τα γράφει ο καθηγητής και ποιο εσύ, σε εκείνο το σημείο είχα χαθεί στο γραφο-χάος...γιατί εκτός από σένα υπήρχε και η anwnimi να μου γράφει τις δικογραφίες-κατεβατά και εγώ να πρέπει να απαντήσω σε όλα αυτά τα ποστς...


Όσο για αυτά που απομόνωσες πριν για να με κατηγορήσεις, ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτά που γράψατε και εσυ και η anwnimi ήταν προσωπικες ψευδο-αναλύσεις για το τι κάνω και το ποιος είμαι, όπου φυσικά καταλλήγαμε να έχω και συμβουλές καριέρας να μην πάω ποτέ να γίνω ψυχοθεραπευτής...λοιπόν αυτές τις προσωπικές νύξεις δεν τις έθιξα ποτέ, μήπως να πάω και εγώ στην διαχείριση να διαμαρτυριθώ? Όχι μάλλον λέω να κάνω μηνύσεις είναι τόσο σοβαρό το ιντερνετ και το θέμα έχει πάρει διαστάσεις...

Όσο για το τελευταίο ποστ μου πρως τα εσένα Weird, ήταν όλο χαλαρά γραμμένο και αστείο αλλά φυσικά δεν το κατάλαβες αυτό...


περαστικά για τον πυρετό.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> I love humor...σε οποιον αρεσει



χαχα μάλλον δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς εδώ μέσα keep...έτσι έχω καταλάβει...είναι το εντελώς λάθος μέρος να έρθεις να χαλαρώσεις...δηλαδή αν δεν πρόκειται για επείγωντα ψυχιατρικά με τον κάθε wanna-be εδώ μέσα να σε υπερ-αναλύσει ούτε για πλάκα μην δοκιμάσεις να μπεις η να πεις κάτι ποιο χαλαρό...Πλάκα πλάκα οι \"ψυχώσεις\" είναι το ποιο cool μέρος του φορουμ ασυζητητί! Έσύ και ο vince αλλά και όποιος άλλος μπαίνει εκεί μέσα πάντα έχει ποιο χαλαρό τρόπο γραφής από άλλα σαμπ-φορουμ όπως το \"σχέσεις\" η εδώ μέσα...

----------


## keep_walking

Με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες τωρα εισαι...καταδικασμενος:P

----------


## sabb

..Αν μου επιτρέπεται, θα ήθελα να παρέμβω , σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά του μέλους Petran και τους όρους χρήσης:

Συμφωνώ εν πρώτοις με τη weird και την ανώνυμη πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε κανένα, με ποιο στιλ γραφής θα εκφράζεται. Εφόσον τα κείμενα του όποιου μέλους, δεν αντιβαίνουν τους όρους χρήσης έναντι των υπολοίπων μελών και έναντι της εύρυθμης και αδιάκοπτης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, ο καθένας μπορεί μέσα στα πλαίσια της ευπρέπειας να γράφει όπως, όσο και ότι θέλει. Είναι στη κρίση των συνομιλητών / αναγνωστών, αν δεν τους αρέσει να μη το διαβάσουν και κατά δεύτερο λόγο, σ\' ένα διάλογο να μην απαντήσουν... 

Μέχρι εδώ φαντάζομαι δεν διαφωνεί ούτε ο ίδιος ο Πετράν.

Από την άλλη μερια θεωρώ υπερβολικό και κυρίως αντιδεοντολογικό, να ψάχνουμε νομικίστικα και δικομανικά \"παραθυράκια\"- αν μου επιτρέπεται ο όρος και δεν βρεθώ κατηγορούμενος σε ειδικού τύπου δικαστήριο - με παραγράφους και υποκεφάλαια των όρων χρήσης για να αποτυπώσουμε την - κατά την άποψη ορισμένων μελών - παρεκκλίνουσα από τους όρους χρήσης, συμπεριφορά του Πετράν. Σιγά - σιγά θα ζητήσουμε από τους διαχειριστές να αποβάλουν τον άνθρωπο επειδή δεν συμφωνεί με τις απόψεις άλλων μελών? Επειδή δεν του αρέσει το στιλ γραφής της weird κι έκανε το λάθος να το πει ? Επειδή δήλωσε ψυχολόγος, αστροναύτης ή ό,τι στην ευχή ήθελε και προσπαθεί βάσει της επιστήμης που σπούδασε να επικοινωνήσει με άλλα μέλη - σε γλώσσα που εγώ σαν απλός χρήστης δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω, αλλά παρ\' όλα αυτά δεν με προσβάλει ?
Σε παλιότερα θέματα και σε περιπτώσεις χυδαίας προσβολής της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας, την ίδια ευαισθησία που παρατηρώ σήμερα στο να αναλύονται υποκεφάλαια και να \"διυλίζονται κώνωπες\" ψιλών γραμμάτων των όρων χρήσης για να στηλιτευθεί η συμπεριφορά του Πετράν , δεν την είδα δυστυχώς. 
Θεωρώ υπερβολική τη στάση σας Weird &amp; anwnimi, ξεκινήσατε ένα διάλογο και τελικά καταφέρατε - με τη συμβολή του Petran βέβαια - να τον αναγάγετε και πάλι, σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση. Αυτού του είδους οι αντιπαραθέσεις δεν προάγουν την εποικοδομητικη και παντοιοτρόπως ωφέλιμη συζήτηση και όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες, κατά το ποσοστό που σας αναλογεί - έναντι των υπολοίπων μελών και κυρίως έναντι του θεματοθέτη - φέρετε ευθύνη.

Θα τελειώσω με μια παρατήρηση για τον φίλο Petran : Stalin, Hitler κλπ, δεν αποκαλούμε κανέναν ούτε για αστείο. Ήταν χοντράδα , έστω κι αν είμαι σίγουρος πως ο χαρακτηρισμός ειπώθηκε σαν απόρροια εκνευρισμού και για να αποτυπώσεις με έντονο τρόπο την τυχόν δυσαρέσκεια σου....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες τωρα εισαι...καταδικασμενος:P



Πάει τώρα μου έρχεται το δικόχαρτο! Ελπίζω να παρευρεθείς στην δίκη keep σαν μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης λολ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Επίσης, το να χαρακτηρίζεις άτομα ως Stalin είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και ανώριμο. 
> 
> Μα επιτέλους, Πάνο χαλάρωσε. Νομίζω οτι είσαι λίγο εκτός εαυτού γιατί δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ οτι τα λες αυτά εν ψυχραιμία.
> ...


Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και λόγο δεν εκράτεις...

Αυτό, είναι ένα χαώδες κείμενο, με αρκετές εκφράσεις που προσωπικά μου δείχνουν τι δείγμα ανθρώπου είσαι 

\"Κομμένοι με το \"ψυχολόγος\",\"Αν δεν θες γεια σας!\"

Ηρέμησε. Το επαναλαμβάνω...

Οσο για τα κεφαλαία και τα κενά ανάμεσα στα γράμματά μου, που ΤΟΣΟ σε παραξένεψαν, αυτό το βρίκσω μάλλον παράξενο.

Εχω δει κι άλλες φορές παλιότερα ξέσπασμά σου στο φόρουμ και βλέπω και τώρα, οπότε δεν εκλήσσομαι.

Παρακάτω, παραθέτω αυτούσιο το χαώδες μου κείμενο των 5 χιλιάδων λέξεων ( μα τί υπερβολή των υπερβολών!! Και μετά λες εμένα υπερβολικη..) 
βάσει του οποίου με χαρακτήρισες όπως με χαρακτήρισες.

Και ναι, άτομα χοντροκομμένα σαν εσένα που υπολείπονται διάθεσης και ευαισθησίας να κατανοήσουν το οτιδήποτε μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτούς, κατά τη γνώμη μου ούτε γι αστείο δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνουν ψυχολόγοι. 


υγ. γιατρέ, ελπίζω να μην με διαγνώσετε, επειδή έγραψα 3 ξεχωριστά ποστ, που αν τα ένωνα σε ένα και πάλι την έκταση του δικού σας, δεν θα την έφταναν με τίποτες :Wink: ))

Κι εγώ έχω χιούμορ βρε παιδία, τι με περάσατε????
Ειδικά με τον πυρετό είμαι cool!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ για να κανω το δικηγορο του διαβολου οσοι εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειναι ιδιαιτερα \"ευαισθητοι\" και \"ευαλωτοι\" ενω οι αλλοι οι \"φυσιολογικοι\" ειναι...ντουβαρια.
> Χαχαχαχαχα.


Κηπ παραπάνω, αναφέρεις οτι δεν θα ήθελες να πάρεις το μέρος κανενός, κι όμως, αυτό κάνεις εμμέσως.

Απαντώντας σου, θεωρώ οτι είναι πολύ πιθανό, άνθρωποι που έχουν αγχη, πανικούς και οτιδήποτε ψυχολογικό να νιώθουν ευάλωτοι και να είναι ή να έχουν γίνει πιο ευαίσθητοι απο έναν καθόλα λειτρουργικό μέσο άνθρωπο.

----------


## keep_walking

Humor εχεις...αλλα χωνεις :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ενταξει η συζητηση δεν βγαζει πουθενα...χωστε ελευθερα ή δωστε τα χερια που λεμε,ετσι κι αλλιως το νοημα εχει χαθει.
Παν μετρον αριστον εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Humor εχεις...αλλα χωνεις
> 
> Ενταξει η συζητηση δεν βγαζει πουθενα...χωστε ελευθερα ή δωστε τα χερια που λεμε,ετσι κι αλλιως το νοημα εχει χαθει.
> Παν μετρον αριστον εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεε.



χαχαχαχα



ο τίτλος του θρεντ το περιγράφει απόλυτα

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι θεωρησα οτι οποια επιθεση ο Petran εκανε προς εσας ηταν αστεια σε συγκριση με την επιθεση την δικια σας.
Τα σχολια περι Stalin κλπ ειναι αστεια σε σχεση με το οτι κατα καποιο του καθορισατε ακομα και το επαγγελματικο κομματι.
Η γλωσσα κοκκαλα δεν εχει και κοκκαλα τσακιζει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> ..Αν μου επιτρέπεται, θα ήθελα να παρέμβω , σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά του μέλους Petran και τους όρους χρήσης:
> 
> Συμφωνώ εν πρώτοις με τη weird και την ανώνυμη πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε κανένα, με ποιο στιλ γραφής θα εκφράζεται. Εφόσον τα κείμενα του όποιου μέλους, δεν αντιβαίνουν τους όρους χρήσης έναντι των υπολοίπων μελών και έναντι της εύρυθμης και αδιάκοπτης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, ο καθένας μπορεί μέσα στα πλαίσια της ευπρέπειας να γράφει όπως, όσο και ότι θέλει. Είναι στη κρίση των συνομιλητών / αναγνωστών, αν δεν τους αρέσει να μη το διαβάσουν και κατά δεύτερο λόγο, σ\' ένα διάλογο να μην απαντήσουν... 
> 
> Μέχρι εδώ φαντάζομαι δεν διαφωνεί ούτε ο ίδιος ο Πετράν.
> 
> Από την άλλη μερια θεωρώ υπερβολικό και κυρίως αντιδεοντολογικό, να ψάχνουμε νομικίστικα και δικομανικά \"παραθυράκια\"- αν μου επιτρέπεται ο όρος και δεν βρεθώ κατηγορούμενος σε ειδικού τύπου δικαστήριο - με παραγράφους και υποκεφάλαια των όρων χρήσης για να αποτυπώσουμε την - κατά την άποψη ορισμένων μελών - παρεκκλίνουσα από τους όρους χρήσης, συμπεριφορά του Πετράν. Σιγά - σιγά θα ζητήσουμε από τους διαχειριστές να αποβάλουν τον άνθρωπο επειδή δεν συμφωνεί με τις απόψεις άλλων μελών? Επειδή δεν του αρέσει το στιλ γραφής της weird κι έκανε το λάθος να το πει ? Επειδή δήλωσε ψυχολόγος, αστροναύτης ή ό,τι στην ευχή ήθελε και προσπαθεί βάσει της επιστήμης που σπούδασε να επικοινωνήσει με άλλα μέλη - σε γλώσσα που εγώ σαν απλός χρήστης δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω, αλλά παρ\' όλα αυτά δεν με προσβάλει ?
> Σε παλιότερα θέματα και σε περιπτώσεις χυδαίας προσβολής της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας, την ίδια ευαισθησία που παρατηρώ σήμερα στο να αναλύονται υποκεφάλαια και να \"διυλίζονται κώνωπες\" ψιλών γραμμάτων των όρων χρήσης για να στηλιτευθεί η συμπεριφορά του Πετράν , δεν την είδα δυστυχώς. 
> ...


Σάββα, νομίζω πως κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά.

Λες όλη αυτή η ενόχληση, η δική μου τουλάχιστον, να πηγάζει απο το γεγονός οτι δεν αρέσει στον Πετράν ο τροπος γραφής μου?
Οχι. Δεν είναι έτσι.
Ο πετράν μέσες άκρες με χαρακτήρισε υπομανιακή σε κρίση και αυτό είναι που βρήκα αθέμιτο, ως συμπεριφορά ειδικού που μιλά δημοσίως σε ένα φόρουμ. 
Παρέθεσα τους όρους χρήσης όχι για να εκφοβίσω, αλλά για να δείξω σοτν ίδιο, σε ποιά όρια κινείται η συμπεριφορά του, για΄τι φαίνεται να δυσκολεύεται ενίοτε να καταλάβει τί αντίκτυπο μπορεί να έχει πάνω σε άλλον.

Οσον αφορά στα θέματα τα παλιότερα που αναφέρεις, κάποιος θα μπορούσε και τότε να αναφερθεί στους όρους χρήσης και να απευθυνθεί στον Νίκο και δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν το έκανε. Προσωπικά, δεν έπεσαν στην αντίληψή μου αυτά τα θέματα που αναφέρεις, διαφορετικά μάλλον το ίδιο θα αντιδρούσα.

Και τέλος, το όλο θέμα ξεκίνησε απο τον τρόπο του στο να εκθειάζει την προσέγγιση την οποία έχει σπουδάσει.

Σάββα, μπορεί εσένα να σου φαίνεται υπερβολική μια τέτοια αντίδραση, αλλά όπως είδες και τον ίδιο τον θεματοθέτη τον προβλημάτισαν τα λεγόμενα του Πετράν.
Δεν κρίνουμε όλοι με τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμα και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο απο τη στιγμή που κάποιος ενοχλείται να μην το λεει, φοβούμενος τι? Οτι θα τον βρουν υπερβολικό?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ναι θεωρησα οτι οποια επιθεση ο Petran εκανε προς εσας ηταν αστεια σε συγκριση με την επιθεση την δικια σας.
> Τα σχολια περι Stalin κλπ ειναι αστεια σε σχεση με το οτι κατα καποιο του καθορισατε ακομα και το επαγγελματικο κομματι.
> Η γλωσσα κοκκαλα δεν εχει και κοκκαλα τσακιζει.


το αν είναι αστείο ή όχι, να χαρακτηρίζομαι ως υπομανιακή, άσε καλύτερα να το κρίνω εγώ για τον εαυτό μου κηπ.
Συμφωνώ, οτι η γλώσσα κόκκαλα δεν εχει και κόκκαλα τσακίζει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Humor εχεις...αλλα χωνεις
> 
> Ενταξει η συζητηση δεν βγαζει πουθενα...χωστε ελευθερα ή δωστε τα χερια που λεμε,ετσι κι αλλιως το νοημα εχει χαθει.
> Παν μετρον αριστον εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεε.


Κι εσύ χώνεις. 
Σε παρακαλώ, μην αναλαμβάνεις ρόλο διαιτητή.
Πιστεύω οτι θα βγεί άκρη, είμαι αισιόδοξη.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι δεν λεω οταν σου λεει κατι ο αλλος να γυριζεις και το αλλο μαγουλο,αλλα πρεπει ο καθενας να θετει τα ορια του και να μην παρασυρετε,τεσπα νομιζω οτι ολοι σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουμε καποιο επιπεδο αλλωστε ειμαστε ουσιαστικα χωρις διαχειριστη ενω αλλα φορουμ εχουν 10 διαχειριστες και παλι δεν μπορουν να τα φερουν βολτα.
Χαλαρωστε λιγο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ναι δεν λεω οταν σου λεει κατι ο αλλος να γυριζεις και το αλλο μαγουλο,αλλα πρεπει ο καθενας να θετει τα ορια του και να μην παρασυρετε,τεσπα νομιζω οτι ολοι σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουμε καποιο επιπεδο αλλωστε ειμαστε ουσιαστικα χωρις διαχειριστη ενω αλλα φορουμ εχουν 10 διαχειριστες και παλι δεν μπορουν να τα φερουν βολτα.
> Χαλαρωστε λιγο.


Κοίταξε να δεις, κι εγώ αυτό κάνω, θέτω τα όριά μου.
Και θέλω να τα θέσω, με τον τρόπο που θεωρώ καλύτερο. 
Είμαι απόλυτα χαλαρή κατά τα άλλα.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω αρχισει και αγχωνομαι:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οι άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικές κατανομές κοινών παραγόντων. Οκ το δέχομαι. 
> Οι διαφορετικές ποσότητες και συνδυασμοί αυτών των ίδιων κατανομών, είναι που κάνουν την ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ διαφορά. 
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι στα human universal ( στα οποία προφανώς βασίζεται και η Γ Σ) και λες ότι « αυτή η ομοιότητα των στοιχείων είναι που μπορεί να κάνει τη συμπεριφορά προβλεπόμενη».
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι παραπάνω στο πείραμα υπακοής. Και τονίζεις το γεγονός ότι ο παράγοντας προσωπικότητα υποβαθμίστηκε σε σχέση με άλλους παράγοντες του πειράματος. Αναφέρεις δε ότι η κοινωνική πίεση εξάλειψε εντελώς τον παράγοντα αυτό στις δ ε δ ο μ ε ν ε ς περιπτώσεις. 
> 
> Σου απαντώ.
> ...



Αυτό λοιπόν είναι το περιβόητο κείμενο των 5000 λέξεων...

Εντάξει, θορυβήθηκα αρκετά απο τα σχόλιά σου περί μανίας, μέχρι και εξτρα συνεδρία έκανα, για να βεβαιωθώ οτι είμαι καλά και δεν τρέχει κάτι, αλλά τώρα που κατάλαβα σε ποιό κείμενο αναφέρεσαι, ηρέμησα επιτέλους.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οι άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικές κατανομές κοινών παραγόντων. Οκ το δέχομαι. 
> Οι διαφορετικές ποσότητες και συνδυασμοί αυτών των ίδιων κατανομών, είναι που κάνουν την ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ διαφορά. 
> 
> ...



το επόμενο δικό σου είναι η του καθηγητή? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θες 1-2-80 συνεδριούλες ακόμα!

----------


## weird

Μοιράζομαι την αγωνία μου μαζί σου, προσπαθώντας να σε κάνω να καταλάβεις το πως αισθάνθηκα. 

Και γιατι κρίνεις δηλ οτι χρειάζομαι κι αλλες συνεδρίες??Τι εννοείς με αυτό?

----------


## sabb

Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης...Νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα χειροτέρευε την άγουσα του θέματος.
Είναι άποψη μου, πως αντίθετα απ\' ότι πρεσβεύει το αμερικανικό Δίκαιο, όλα τα προβλήματα και οι αντιδικίες, δεν λύνονται πάντα με τα δικαστήρια. Σ\' ένα κόσμο ενηλίκων όπου το μυαλό περισσεύει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να ζητούμε την επιδιαιτησία τρίτων, μπορούμε με τον απ\' ευθείας διάλογο να φτάσουμε σ\' ένα επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
Για τα παρελθόντα θέματα που λες πως αγνοείς, καλύτερα να μην επανέλθουμε...Όσο για τη προσφυγή προς τους Διαχειριστές του φόρουμ, για εμένα τουλάχιστον το βρίσκω υποτιμητικό να ζητώ την βοήθεια κάποιου άλλου σ\' ένα θέμα που και τη γνώση και την συγκρότηση διαθέτω για να αντιμετωπίσω κατά μόνας..Μακάρι όλα μου τα προβλήματα να ήταν τόσο απλά......
Για τον χαρακτηρισμό \"υπομανιακή\" που επικαλείσαι , δεν νομίζω πως ειπώθηκε σαν τηλεδιάγνωση. Αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός πως ο Πετράν στη συνέχεια, αποδέχεται πως είσαι \"έξυπνη με δημιουργικό τρόπο γραφής κλπ\"...Τα υπόλοιπα που είπε περί Στάλιν κλπ, είναι άστοχα και φαντάζομαι πως διαθέτει την ευθιξία να το παραδεχτεί... Αν δεν το πράξει, εκθέτει τον εαυτό του σε οποιαδήποτε κριτική..

Αλλά μέχρις εκεί...

Δεν θα στήσουμε δικαστήρια για όσα ατυχώς ειπώθηκαν, έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ελα ρε Weird μη μασας.
Χαρακτηριστικο μερικων ασθενειων σαν την καταθλιψη ειναι να μεγιστοποιουμε ορισμενα πραγματα και να τους προσδιδουμε εντονο αρνητικο χαρακτηρα,αλλα ειναι και στο χερι μας...τα λεω τωρα που ειμαι ευδιαθετος και δεν με εχει χτυπησει καμμια καταθλιψαρα ακομα μιας και εχω μειωσει τα χαπια μου στο μισο.
Αλλο η γνωση παντα και αλλο τα συναισθηματα και η ψευδαισθηση του ελεγχου.
Φανταζομαι ομως οτι τα ξερεις ηδη αυτα.
Πραγματικα πηρα το μερος του Petran γιατι πιστευω οτι εχει δικιο και ηταν πιο ειλικρινης ως προς τα γραφομενα του και τα επιχειρηματα του.
Τελος παντων δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε παντα θα ηταν τρομερα....βαρετο και η ανοια ειναι πολυ χειροτερη απο οτιδηποτε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μοιράζομαι την αγωνία μου μαζί σου, προσπαθώντας να σε κάνω να καταλάβεις το πως αισθάνθηκα. 
> 
> Και γιατι κρίνεις δηλ οτι χρειάζομαι κι αλλες συνεδρίες??Τι εννοείς με αυτό?



χαχαχα καλά αυτή η κοπέλα είναι απίστευτη!


Πλάκα κάνω καλλή μου weird εντάξει...? Όλα καλα τώρα?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Μη μπαινεις στο παιχνιδι να νοιωσει τυψεις καποιος,ειναι κακο και για τις δυο παντες,το παιζω κατα καιρους και εγω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης...Νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα χειροτέρευε την άγουσα του θέματος.
> Είναι άποψη μου, πως αντίθετα απ\' ότι πρεσβεύει το αμερικανικό Δίκαιο, όλα τα προβλήματα και οι αντιδικίες, δεν λύνονται πάντα με τα δικαστήρια. Σ\' ένα κόσμο ενηλίκων όπου το μυαλό περισσεύει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να ζητούμε την επιδιαιτησία τρίτων, μπορούμε με τον απ\' ευθείας διάλογο να φτάσουμε σ\' ένα επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
> Για τα παρελθόντα θέματα που λες πως αγνοείς, καλύτερα να μην επανέλθουμε...Όσο για τη προσφυγή προς τους Διαχειριστές του φόρουμ, για εμένα τουλάχιστον το βρίσκω υποτιμητικό να ζητώ την βοήθεια κάποιου άλλου σ\' ένα θέμα που και τη γνώση και την συγκρότηση διαθέτω για να αντιμετωπίσω κατά μόνας..Μακάρι όλα μου τα προβλήματα να ήταν τόσο απλά......
> Για τον χαρακτηρισμό \"υπομανιακή\" που επικαλείσαι , δεν νομίζω πως ειπώθηκε σαν τηλεδιάγνωση. Αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός πως ο Πετράν στη συνέχεια, αποδέχεται πως είσαι \"έξυπνη με δημιουργικό τρόπο γραφής κλπ\"...Τα υπόλοιπα που είπε περί Στάλιν κλπ, είναι άστοχα και φαντάζομαι πως διαθέτει την ευθιξία να το παραδεχτεί... Αν δεν το πράξει, εκθέτει τον εαυτό του σε οποιαδήποτε κριτική..
> 
> Αλλά μέχρις εκεί...
> 
> Δεν θα στήσουμε δικαστήρια για όσα ατυχώς ειπώθηκαν, έτσι δεν είναι ?


Σάββα, το οτι κάποιος είναι υπομανιακός, ή μανιακός δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι και έξυπνος... Καμία σχέση δεν έχει το ένα με το άλλο.
Κατά τα άλλα, δεν πήγα να στήσω δικαστήριο, απλά να δείξω οτι παραβιάστηκαν οι όροι.
Ουτε επικαλέστηκα τη βοήθεια του διαχειριστή, ούτε ζήτησα να κλείσει το θέμα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μη μπαινεις στο παιχνιδι να νοιωσει τυψεις καποιος,ειναι κακο και για τις δυο παντες,το παιζω κατα καιρους και εγω.


Εσφαλμένα θεωρείς οτι κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. 
Ειμαι αρκετά άμεση στο να εκθέσω το τι με ενοχλεί, δεν χρειάζομαι τέτοιους χειρισμούς.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μοιράζομαι την αγωνία μου μαζί σου, προσπαθώντας να σε κάνω να καταλάβεις το πως αισθάνθηκα. 
> 
> Και γιατι κρίνεις δηλ οτι χρειάζομαι κι αλλες συνεδρίες??Τι εννοείς με αυτό?
> ...


Αναρωτιέμαι, τί άλλο θα πρέπει να κάνω, για να καταλάβεις οτι με κάποια πράγματα, δεν μπορείς να αστεύεσαι?
Μαλλον τίποτα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Καλά, ομολογώ ότι προσπαθώντας να διαβάσω τα κατεβατά που γράφτηκαν σε αυτό το θέμα, σκέφτηκα ακριβώς τον τίτλο: ‘Ρε παιδιά, βοήθεια!... 
> 
> kapatosg, ως προς τον αρχικό σου προβληματισμό δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω πέρα από όσα ειπώθηκαν στην πρώτη σελίδα. Tη γενικότερη άποψη μου την έχω ήδη εκφράσει στο θέμα σου ‘Αυτοβοήθεια για όλους’, οπότε σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στη θεραπεία σου. 
> ...


Weird, για τα…κατεβατά δεν είπα ότι είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να τα διαβάσει (εξάλλου κι εγώ κατεβατά ετοιμάζομαι να γράψω!...), απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσα πρόφτασαν να γραφτούν εν μέσω λαμπάδας, μαγειρίτσας και αρνιού!…  :Smile: 

Στο μεταξύ, βλέπω ότι έχουν πάλι γραφτεί κάποιες σελίδες… :Smile: 

Λοιπόν για τα όσα μου απάντησες: 

Ο στόχος της Γ-Σ, δεν είναι η αντιμετώπιση του συμπτώματος και μόνο. Πάνω σε αυτό απάντησε αρκετά αναλυτικά και σωστά και ο Πάνος.

Δεν είναι βέβαια κάτι ασήμαντο η βελτίωση του συμπτώματος, ειδικά αν σε εμποδίζει από το να έχεις την ποιότητα ζωής που επιθυμείς. 

Σκέψου πως είσαι εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα λαβύρινθο και ψάχνεις να βρεις την έξοδο. Δεν έχει νόημα να περιπλανιέσαι σε όλους τους πιθανούς διαδρόμους του λαβυρίνθου χωρίς τελικά να βγεις (αν φυσικά αυτό είναι που θέλεις), παρόλο που χωρίς αμφιβολία θα μάθεις κάθε δρομάκι που υπάρχει. Στο μεταξύ, όσο εσύ είσαι μέσα στο λαβύρινθο και ψάχνεις, τα χρόνια περνούν και δίπλα σου συμβαίνουν τόσα που δεν μπορείς να απολαύσεις. Μπορεί βέβαια να νιώθεις ικανοποίηση εξερευνώντας τον λαβύρινθο και να φτάσει να σου αρέσει εκεί μέσα, παρόλο που στην αρχή ένιωθες εγκλωβισμένος. Μπορεί να μη θέλεις πια να βγεις και η διέξοδος σου να είναι άλλα πράγματα, π.χ. να γράφεις ποίηση εμπνευσμένος από τα δαιδαλώδη δρομάκια. Αυτό εμένα μου θυμίζει πολύ κάτι που είχε παραθέσει η Σοφία στο θέμα Quotes: \"Γράφω ποιήματα επειδή δεν έχω καταφέρει να ζω ωραία \" (Κική Δημουλά). Όπως και να έχει, αν είτε στην αρχή είτε στην πορεία αυτό είναι που δίνει σε κάποιον την ψυχική του ηρεμία, εμένα μου περισσεύει. Εξάλλου οι άνθρωποι είναι όμοιοι και ταυτόχρονα διαφορετικοί.

Σκέψου τώρα ότι εκεί που είσαι μέσα στο λαβύρινθο και θες να βγεις, έρχεται κάποιος και σου δείχνει το δρόμο για την έξοδο. Ναι είναι ανακουφιστικό να βγεις, αλλά βέβαια κανείς δεν σου εγγυάται ότι δεν θα ξαναμπείς, ή ότι την επόμενη φορά θα βρεις μόνος σου την έξοδο. Εδώ είναι το συμπεριφοριστικό κομμάτι.

Το γνωσιακό κομμάτι όμως δεν θα σου δείξει απλά την έξοδο. Και πάλι θα εξερευνήσεις το λαβύρινθο και μάλιστα θα ψάξεις να δεις από πού μπήκες. Είναι αυτό που λέει και ο Πάνος, ότι αν πάμε βαθιά στο γνωστικό κομμάτι μέχρι την αποκάλυψη όλων των προβληματικών πεποιθήσεων και πώς προκλήθηκαν θα έχουμε πιο ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα. 

Τώρα είτε το ονομάσουμε ‘εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις’, είτε ‘προβληματικές πεποιθήσεις’, είτε ‘αναξιοποίητο δυναμικό’ και είτε χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τεχνική του ‘κάθετου τόξου’, είτε τους ‘ελεύθερους συνειρμούς’, είτε την ‘άνευ όρων αποδοχή’ στο πλαίσιο της θεραπείας με βάση μια συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση κάθε φορά, η ουσία είναι πως οποιαδήποτε αποτελεσματική ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει και να απαλλαγείς από τα συμπτώματα και να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου ώστε σε μελλοντικές δυσκολίες να είσαι ο θεραπευτής του εαυτού σου.

Ποια είναι η αποτελεσματική ψυχοθεραπεία? Δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την προσέγγιση, αλλά και με το ποιος είναι ο θεραπευτής και ποιος ο θεραπευόμενος. Αλλά η Γ-Σ πλεονεκτεί στο ότι λόγω της φύσης της έχει μελετηθεί πολύ και έχει καταφέρει να δείχνει μετρήσιμη αποτελεσματικότητα. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιπες δεν έχουν θέση και λόγο ύπαρξης.

Τώρα όσο για το σύντομη σε διάρκεια, καταρχήν δεν είναι πάντα έτσι: για να φτάσεις σε αυτό το γνωσιακό ‘βάθος’ που λέγαμε, μπορεί να χρειαστεί και βάθος χρόνου, μπορεί και όχι. Ούτε υπάρχει καμιά απόδειξη ότι αν κάνεις 5 χρόνια θεραπεία θα είσαι καλύτερα μακροπρόθεσμα και δεν επανεμφανίζονται τα συμπτώματα. Αυτό εξαρτάται από τόσα πολλά. Τέλος πάντων, θα συνεχίσω απαντώντας στο αντίστοιχο ποστ της ανώνυμης (να το ανακαλύψω πρώτα ανάμεσα σε όσα μεσολάβησαν!...)

----------


## keep_walking

Σου εχουν φερθει ποτε Weird με το \"γαντι\",λογω υπερευαισθησιας.
Ξερεις τι σπαστικο ειναι να μην σου αποκαλουν καν οι φιλοι σου φιλικα \"μ@λ\" γιατι φοβουνται μηπως σε στενοχωρησουν.Αυτο και εαν ειναι κατι ασχημο.Ευτυχως πανε τωρα ποια αυτα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Εμένα τουλάχιστον κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι και το αυτί μου από άρθρα που διάβαζα και σάιτς στο ίντερνετ σχετικά με διάφορες διαφωνίες ειδικών του χώρου σας για το μη μακροπρόθεσμο αποτέλεσμα της Γ-Σ. Δεν τα λέμε εμείς, οι δικοί σας τα λένε. Μη μου πείτε ότι το ακούτε πρώτη φορά αυτό. Και επιπλέον μαρίνα χρησιμοποίησα και τον εαυτό μου ως παράδειγμα που μπορεί μεν να μην ακολούθησα συστηματική Γ-Σ με κάποιον ειδικό αλλά πολλές από τις αρχές της ακολούθησα και μόνη μου, με αποτελέσμτα σχεδόν τέλεια αλλά όχι μακροπρόθεσμα.
> 
> Το πως ξέρω ότι σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να επιτευχθεί καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα και αυτό οι δικοί σας το λένε μαρίνα, δεν έγινα από μόνη μου ψυχολόγος, αλλά και δεν υιοθετώ χωρίς επεξεργασία τις οποιεσδήποτε απόψεις του χώρου σας δηλαδή αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τις συνδυαστικές ψυχοθεραπείες προβάλλουν το επιχείρημα ότι αφού η κάθε μία προσφέρει διαφορετικά πλεονεκτήματα - άλλη επικεντρεώνεται στα συμ΄πτώματα και στην άμεση ανακούφιση από αυτά, άλλη στις αρνητικές σκέψεις, άλλη στην ανακάλυψη των εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων που προκάλεσαν τον πανικό και άλλη στο εδώ και τώρα και στις τωρινές σχέσεις του ανθρώπου - συνδυάζοντάς τες έχουμε όλα τα οφέλη μαζί! 
> 
> Και για να πάω το ερώτημα αντίστροφα εσύ που ξέρεις ότι τα αποτελέσματα της Γ-Σ είναι μακροπρόθεσμα και όχι επιφανειακά; Το γράφει καμία βιβλιογραφία; Ή που ξέρεις ότι μια συνδυαστική μέθοδος δε θα είναι καλύτερη από μία μονόπλευρη;


anwnimi, υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία για την αποτελεσματικότητα της Γ-Σ για τα επόμενα 2-5 χρόνια, με τις πλέον καλές μεθοδολογικά έρευνες να δείχνουν αποτελέσματα έως τη 2ετία. Θα μου πεις, είναι αρκετό? Το θέμα όμως είναι πως για τις υπόλοιπες προσεγγίσεις και μάλιστα για την ψυχαναλυτική σε σχέση με τον πανικό, δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες έρευνες. Τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνονται κάποιες ερευνητικές προσπάθειες, τις παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει κάποιο καλό συμπέρασμα. 

Αυτό δεν αναιρεί βέβαια την εμπειρία του κάθε θεραπευόμενου, γι’ αυτό σε κάποιο προηγούμενο θέμα του kapatosg είχα πει ότι η καλύτερη θεραπεία για τον καθένα, είναι να συνεχίζει σταθερά σε κάτι που αισθάνεσαι ότι τον βοηθά, μέχρι του σημείου που νιώθει ότι δεν έχει κάτι άλλο πια να προσφέρει. 

Φυσικά αυτό επίσης σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς με βάση την προσωπική σου εμπειρία να γενικεύσεις. Πόσο μάλλον όταν έχεις απλά προσπαθήσει να ακολουθήσεις κάποιες από τις αρχές της Γ-Σ μόνη σου. Φαντάζομαι κατανοείς ότι αυτό δεν συνιστά Γ-Σ θεραπεία.

Να πω και κάτι ακόμα για το ‘μακροπρόθεσμο’. Έστω ότι ένας έκανε λίγες συνεδρίες γνωσιακής και άλλος 5 χρόνια ψυχανάλυση. Πώς μπορούμε 10 χρόνια μετά τη λήξη των θεραπειών τους να τεκμηριώσουμε την αποτελεσματικότητα ή μη των θεραπειών? Πώς μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε τα τόσα πολλά πράγματα που συμβαίνουν στη ζωή και τον εαυτό του κάθε ανθρώπου και να αποδώσουμε την ψυχική τους υγεία ή διαταραχή ΜΟΝΟ στη θεραπεία που κάποτε ακολούθησαν? 

Όσο για το συνδυασμό, προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της συνθετικής-εκλεκτικής προσέγγισης, αλλά πάντοτε με άξονα, πέρα από την επιστημονική γνώση, το συγκεκριμένο θεραπευόμενο που έχεις απέναντι σου. Είναι λάθος να πιστεύουμε ότι ΟΛΟΙ θα ωφεληθούν από το συνδυασμό. Για κάποιον μπορεί αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς προσωρινή ανακούφιση από ένα σύμπτωμα, να είναι ακριβώς το κομματάκι που του λείπει για να συμπληρώσει το παζλ και να μη χρειαστεί τίποτα παραπάνω.

Φυσικά και για την εκλεκτική-συνθετική προσέγγιση υπάρχουν μπόλικες κριτικές, δεν θα επεκταθώ, αλλά σκέψου πως κάτι που θεωρητικά ακούγεται σαν μια πολύ καλή ιδέα, πρακτικά μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλές δυσκολίες στην εφαρμογή του.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Σου εχουν φερθει ποτε Weird με το \"γαντι\",λογω υπερευαισθησιας.
> Ξερεις τι σπαστικο ειναι να μην σου αποκαλουν καν οι φιλοι σου φιλικα \"μ@λ\" γιατι φοβουνται μηπως σε στενοχωρησουν.Αυτο και εαν ειναι κατι ασχημο.Ευτυχως πανε τωρα ποια αυτα.


Ξέρεις, σίγουρα, δεν είναι όμορφο, είναι σαν να σε υποτιμούνε...
Υπάρχουν όμως και άνθρωποι που επιζητούν αυτού του είδους την ειδική μεταχείριση. Σε αυτούς ειδικά, είμαι απαγορευτική στο να τους τη δώσω.
Θα σου φερθώ ισότιμα, γιατί είμαι φίλη σου. Με το χάδι και με το νάζι, δεν οδηγούμαστε, δυστυχώς, πουθενά.

----------


## anwnimi

Stalin?
Ουάου
Πραγματικά ήταν το μόνο Πάνο απο όλα όσα είπες μου το πήρα πραγματικά σαν αστείο και υπέθεσα ότι δεν το εννούσες 

σοβαρά. Σε αντιθεση με κάποια άλλα που έγραψες και μου είπες ότι δε θα έπρεπε να τα πάρω ως τόσο τραγικά ενώ εγώ 

πάλι τα τραγικοποίησα και έστησα \"δημόσιο δικαστήριο\"

Αλλά πραγματικά μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο. Ε λοιπόν αν το πω σε κάποιον που με ξερει καλά επίσης θα του φανεί πολύ 

αστείο. Τέλοσπάντων, αν νομίζεις πως έτσι ήταν ο Στάλιν, ό ο Χίτλερ ή ο Μουσολίνι, ΟΚ. Ότι πέιτε :Smile: ))





> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Κοίτα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση από ένα \"ότι να ναι\", έγραψες ολόκληρα κατεβατά κατηγωρίας και έβγαλες ολόκληρη 
> 
> δικογραφία, τώρα επειδή πείραξα την Weird και χρησιμοποίησα μια λέξη σαν έκφραση, πας να με κατηγωρήσεις ότι 
> 
> τρελαίνω τον κόσμο...και δήθεν πας να καλλέσεις την αστυνομία...


Πρώτα πρώτα σε παρακαλώ να μη βάζεις στο στόμα μου λόγια που ουδέποτε είπα γιατί αναγκάζομαι να αποδείξω ότι δεν 

είμαι ελέφαντας. Σου είπα ότι σε ανθρώπους που έχουν μια προδιάθεση, που δε βρίσκονται σε ψυχική ισορροπία τα λόγια 

σου με τηλεδιαγνώσεις υπομανίας (εγώ τουλάχιστον που δεν είμαι ειιδκός δεν την ήξερα αυτόν τον όρο, ήξερα μόνο τη 

μανία) μπορεί να τους προκαλέσεις ιδιαίτερο άγχος, αυτό είπα. Και σου ανέφερα το δικό μου παράδειγμα, σου είπα ότι 

είχα περάσει από αυτό το λούκι με εμμονές του ότι αν άκουγα πίστευα ότι το έχω, πως να σου το πω.

Δεν είχα κακή πρόθεση που σου το είπα, άλλωστε ήμουν και είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής, και έφερα τα δικά μου ελαττώματα 

στο φως για να σε πείσω, αιστάνθηκα ότι ξεγυμνώθηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή, δηλαδή ήταν σαν να σου έλεγα ότι αν ήμουν στη 

θέση της weird εκείνη την περίοδο που δεν ήμουν καλά θα πίστευα κάθε σου λέξη και δε θα την έπαιρνα σαν πείραγμα και 

θα με κατέτρεχε το άγχος. Δεν έφερα την καταστροφή με το να έλεγα ότι κάθε άνθρωπος που θα διάβαζε τα γραφόμενά σου 

θα αντιδρούσε όπως εγώ σε εκείνη την περίοδο αλλά σου επισήμανα την προσοχή και απόρησα που δεν τα σκέφτεσαι αυτά ως 

ειδικός του χώρου. Ότι είπα δεν ήταν με κακή πρόθεση, πως να σου το εξηγήσω. Βέβαια βλέπω μάταια προσπαθούμε να 

συνεννοηθούμε, μάταια \"ξεγυμνώθηκα\" αλλά χαλάλι δεν πειράζει, εγώ το επέλεξα.

Δεν καλώ καμία αστυνομία. Ούτε ποτέ θα ήθελα ένα μέλος να αποκλειστεί από εδώ μέσα με καμία βία, όσο κι αν δε 

συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις του. Αυτο που είπα είναι ότι ενημέρωσα το διαχειριστή με το να διαβάσει τη συζήτησή μας και 

να κάνει τις όποιες συστάσεις θεωρεί αναγκαίες σύμφωνα με τους υπάρχοντες όρους χρήσης, γιατί έτσι κρίνω εγώ. Αν 

εσύ δεν το κρίνεις ή κανένας άλλος, δικαίωμά σου/σας. Όπως και δικαίωμά μου να το κρίνω. Τώρα αν δε δικαιωθώ 

σίγουρα δε θα νιώσω δικαιωμένη, τουλάχιστον νιώθω δικαιωμένη από εμένα την ίδια που εκφράζω αυτό που νιώθω.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορει κανενας να μπει στο μυαλο του αλλου.
Οι φιλοι ενδιαφερονται για μενα αλλα δεν μπορουν να \"διαβασουν\" και μιλαμε για \"real life\" τωρα,ποτε εγω θα τα βαψω αποτομα μαυρα και ποτε θα ειμαι χαβαλιεδαρης σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα,τον παλιο καιρο τουλαχιστον.
Πρεπει απλως να εχεις μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη στους ανθρωπους,τους κοντινους σου τουλαχιστον...ποτε μην το χασεις αυτο.
Και ναι πρεπει να μην παιρνεις ολα \"τοις μετρητοις\",ενα πεδιο που ακομα δουλευω εδω και μια δωδεκαετια απο την εκδηλωση της ασθενειας μου.
\"Πεφτω\" πολλες φορες,εαν μου γραψουν ή μου πουν κατι αρνητικο και το σκεφτομαι ωρες και βλεπω αλλους που μπορεις να τους χωνεις τα μυρια και δεν τους καιγεται καρφι.Ειναι αναισθητοι?
Δεν νομιζω.Ισως απλως εχουν διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια για τη ζωη.
Αλλωστε θυμασε ειχα κανει και την ερωτηση για το τι ακριβως ειναι ευαισθησια.Μακαρι να μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε και εμεις πιο ζαμανφου , χωρις να φτασουμε φυσικα στα ακρα (καλα εκει δεν φτανουμε με τιποτα:P).

----------


## weird

Μαρινά μου σου απαντώ. 

Θεωρείς ότι η ανακάλυψη όλων των προβληματικών πεποιθήσεων και το πώς προκλήθηκαν είναι το παν?
Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως όχι. Μια ψυχοπαθολογία, δεν έχει μόνο αυτό ως βάση της. 

Εξάλλου, μιλώντας για λαβύρινθο, αυτή είναι η εικόνα που έχεις για μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση? Ότι απλά περιπλανιέσαι στα διαδαλώδη δρομάκια, χωρίς να βρίσκεις άκρη? Αυτό δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνη. Οσο για τα quotes απάντησα στη Σοφία, με ένα άλλο δικό μου, που δείχνει ποια είναι η δική μου τοποθέτηση. Πάνε και διάβασέ το αν θέλεις : ))

Το ότι περιπλανιέμαι στον λαβύρινθο, δεν σημαίνει ότι απλά χάνομαι σε δρομάκια, έχω τον μίττο της Αριάδνης μου και αποκομίζω πράγματα στο διάβα μου. Σε αυτό θα ήθελα να επιμέινω.

Και φυσικά, είμαι υπέρ της ολοκληρωτικής και πλήρης ίασης. Της απλότητας ως τρόπου σκέψης, ύπαρξης και συμπεριφοράς, μακριά από εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς λαβυρίνθους.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν μπορει κανενας να μπει στο μυαλο του αλλου.
> Οι φιλοι ενδιαφερονται για μενα αλλα δεν μπορουν να \"διαβασουν\" και μιλαμε για \"real life\" τωρα,ποτε εγω θα τα βαψω αποτομα μαυρα και ποτε θα ειμαι χαβαλιεδαρης σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα,τον παλιο καιρο τουλαχιστον.
> Πρεπει απλως να εχεις μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη στους ανθρωπους,τους κοντινους σου τουλαχιστον...ποτε μην το χασεις αυτο.
> Και ναι πρεπει να μην παιρνεις ολα \"τοις μετρητοις\",ενα πεδιο που ακομα δουλευω εδω και μια δωδεκαετια απο την εκδηλωση της ασθενειας μου.
> \"Πεφτω\" πολλες φορες,εαν μου γραψουν ή μου πουν κατι αρνητικο και το σκεφτομαι ωρες και βλεπω αλλους που μπορεις να τους χωνεις τα μυρια και δεν τους καιγεται καρφι.Ειναι αναισθητοι?
> Δεν νομιζω.Ισως απλως εχουν διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια για τη ζωη.
> Αλλωστε θυμασε ειχα κανει και την ερωτηση για το τι ακριβως ειναι ευαισθησια.Μακαρι να μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε και εμεις πιο ζαμανφου , χωρις να φτασουμε φυσικα στα ακρα (καλα εκει δεν φτανουμε με τιποτα:P).


Κηπ,
το να μην τα παίρνεις όλα τοις μετρητοίς, είναι τέχνη.
Κι εγώ το δουλεύω πολύ, το θέμα του να μην τα βλεπω πάντα σοβαρά. Ξέρεις, επειδή κάνω χιούμορ και μάλιστα πολύ αλλά δεν είναι του τύπου μου να πειράζω κόσμο, 
είμαι τρομερά ειλικρινής, ότι και να σου πω, θα στο πω στα σοβαρά,
συχνά με έχει προβληματίσει αυτή η στάση του \" στο λέω για πλάκα\"...
Βασικά δεν πιστεύω στα αθώα πειράγματα, αλλά αυτό έιναι μια άλλη συζήτηση.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, επαναλαμβάνω ότι η πλάκα έχει και τα όριά της κι οτι απο κάποια στιγμή κι έπειτα, καταντά χοντροκομμένη κι άχαρη, ένδειξη μιας αποκοτιάς και μιας απάθειας.

----------


## weird

Ανώνυμη,
σέβομαι πολύ τον ειλικρινή και άμεσο τρόπο με τον οποίο εκφράζεις την θέση και τα συναισθήματά σου.

Θέλω να σου πω, οτι κι εγώ ξεγυμνώθηκα, με το να εκθέσω πόσο τελικά με αναστάτωσε, στην ευάλωτη περίοδο που βρίσκομαι, το σχόλιο αυτό, κι ένιωσα πως δεν είχε κανένα απολύτως αποτέλεσμα.
Κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά για \"πλάκα\" πήρα και σύσταση να κάνω καμιά 80 αριά συνεδρίες ακόμα.

----------


## keep_walking

A για να μη μιλησουμε για τη \"σοβαροτητα\".Τωρα εχω γινει πιο \"χαβαλιεδαρης\" αλλα υπηρχε εποχη που ημουν τοσο απολυτα σοβαρος,και μιλαγα παντα τοσο λογικα που καποιος με εχει αποκαλεσει \"εσυ και ο κατακουζινος\" οταν ημουν στα πολυ down μου.Δεν προκειτε να το ξεχασω ποτε...ημουν για μερες λιωμα.Γιατι αυτο το θεωρουσα \"αδυναμια\" του χαρακτηρος μου.Οχι ακριβως αδυναμια αλλα σαν κατι που με οδηγουσε στην απομονωση απο το περιγυρω μου μιας και θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου εξαιρετικα βαρετο μιλωντας παντα \"εξυπνα\" και σαν ρομποτ.Οποιαδηποτε απεγνωσμενη προσπαθεια εκανα για χιουμορ επιανε πατο.
Ναι η απομονωση με εκανε να μισω τον εαυτο μου και να θελω να τον φερω στα \"μετρα\" μου,να τον αλλαξω.
Δεν μπορει να μεινω ετσι γιατι μια ζωη θα με αποφευγουν ολοι και θα ειμαι μονος.
Και ακομα ειμαι υπερβολικα μονος ισως ενας απο τους πιο \"κλειστους\" ανθρωπους...καπου αλλαξα καπου επηρθε ο συμβιβασμος,αλλα παντα αυτο που με ριχνει ειναι η ελλειψη κοινωνικης επαφης γιατι ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι.
Τεσπα μερικα πραγματα για μενα απλως...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> A για να μη μιλησουμε για τη \"σοβαροτητα\".Τωρα εχω γινει πιο \"χαβαλιεδαρης\" αλλα υπηρχε εποχη που ημουν τοσο απολυτα σοβαρος,και μιλαγα παντα τοσο λογικα που καποιος με εχει αποκαλεσει \"εσυ και ο κατακουζινος\" οταν ημουν στα πολυ down μου.Δεν προκειτε να το ξεχασω ποτε...ημουν για μερες λιωμα.Γιατι αυτο το θεωρουσα \"αδυναμια\" του χαρακτηρος μου.Οχι ακριβως αδυναμια αλλα σαν κατι που με οδηγουσε στην απομονωση απο το περιγυρω μου μιας και θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου εξαιρετικα βαρετο μιλωντας παντα \"εξυπνα\" και σαν ρομποτ.Οποιαδηποτε απεγνωσμενη προσπαθεια εκανα για χιουμορ επιανε πατο.
> Ναι η απομονωση με εκανε να μισω τον εαυτο μου και να θελω να τον φερω στα \"μετρα\" μου,να τον αλλαξω.
> Δεν μπορει να μεινω ετσι γιατι μια ζωη θα με αποφευγουν ολοι και θα ειμαι μονος.
> Και ακομα ειμαι υπερβολικα μονος ισως ενας απο τους πιο \"κλειστους\" ανθρωπους...καπου αλλαξα καπου επηρθε ο συμβιβασμος,αλλα παντα αυτο που με ριχνει ειναι η ελλειψη κοινωνικης επαφης γιατι ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι.
> Τεσπα μερικα πραγματα για μενα απλως...


Κηπάκο μου, θέλω να σου χαρίσω ένα ποιήμά μου, τώρα...
Περίμενε να βάλω το σι ντι που το έχω σωσμένο...

( Κι εμένα κάποτε οι άλλοι με φοβούνταν... μετά, έγινα κι εγώ πιο χαλαρή και ανοιχτή, μαλάκωσα, και άλλαξαν όλα στη ζωή μου... )

----------


## weird

ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ

Ήθελε μόνο λίγη αγάπη
Μόνο που δεν ήξερε το πώς θα την ζητούσε
Έτσι 
Φόραγε το σκληρό του πρόσωπο
Αυτό 
Με τους πιο άγριους μορφασμούς
Και την πιο αυστηρή ανάσα.
Έδενε στα πόδια του βαριά παπούτσια
Γεμάτα με παράπονα και απαιτήσεις.
Χωνόταν μέσα 
Στα πιο μαύρα από τα ρούχα του
Για να μην ξεχωρίζει το χρώμα της καρδιάς του
Κι ανοίγοντας με δύναμη την πόρτα
Έβγαινε, γεμάτος θόρυβο κι ορμή, να γυρέψει
Την αγάπη
Μέσα στης νύχτας το βαθύ σκοτάδι
Χωρίς ίχνος φεγγαριού.

----------


## weird

ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΙΙ

Επέστρεφε πάντα μόνος
Σαν λαβωμένος 
Με τα σημάδια της οργής
Πάνω στην άγρια όψη του
Λίγο πριν ντυθεί το χάραμα
Ο νυχτερινός ουρανός
Αυτός
Απελπισμένος βαριανάσαινε
Μέσα στην κούραση του
Έβγαζε το σκληρό του πρόσωπο
Kι αμέσως ένα δάκρυ ξεχυνόταν
Κάτω από το βλέφαρο
Χαλάρωνε το σφίξιμο των παπουτσιών του
Κι έμενε γυμνός 
Με το χρώμα της καρδιάς του
Να ξεχωρίζει 
Πάνω στο στέρνο του
Ήθελε μόνο λίγη αγάπη
Μόνο που δεν ήξερε το πώς θα την ζητούσε.

----------


## weird

Τώρα που βάλαμε νετ σπίτι, δεν με βλέπω καλααααα.....

Λοιπόν, σας αποχαιρετώ όλους. 
Καλό βραδυ  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by sabb_
> Επειδή δήλωσε ψυχολόγος, αστροναύτης ή ό,τι στην ευχή ήθελε και προσπαθεί βάσει της επιστήμης που σπούδασε να επικοινωνήσει με άλλα μέλη - σε γλώσσα που εγώ σαν απλός χρήστης δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω, αλλά παρ\' όλα αυτά δεν με προσβάλει ?
> 
> *Sabb, λες ότι εσένα δε σε προσβάλλει. Εσένα. Δηλαδή αν εσένα se προσέβαλλε κάτι δεν προσέβαλλε όμως εμένα ή κάποιον άλλο από εδώ μέσα, θα έπρεπε να μην το αναφέρεις, να κάνεις πως δε συμβαίνει τίποτα;*
> 
> Σε παλιότερα θέματα και σε περιπτώσεις χυδαίας προσβολής της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας, την ίδια ευαισθησία που παρατηρώ σήμερα στο να αναλύονται υποκεφάλαια και να \"διυλίζονται κώνωπες\" ψιλών γραμμάτων των όρων χρήσης για να στηλιτευθεί η συμπεριφορά του Πετράν , δεν την είδα δυστυχώς. 
> 
> *Να σου πω την αλήθεια επειδή τελευταία δεν πολυμπαίνω και γενικά δεν είχα συμμετάσχει σε πολλές συζητήσεις εκτός από αυτές που κάποιος ζητά βοήθεια σχετικά με κάτι, κυρίως στις ενότητες Άγχος και Πένθος, δεν ήρθα αντιμέτωπη άμεσα με κάτι τέτοιο. Και ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν πολυμπαίνω, την τελευταία βδομάδα μπήκα πολυυυυ Όμως σίγουρα δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι αυτό που λες έχει γίνει. Αλλά αυτό σημαίνει πως επειδή έχει γίνει θα πρέπει όταν κάποιος το θεωρεί ότι κάτι τον προσβάλλει να το θεωρήσει λιγότερο σημαντικό - που ίσως πραγματικά να είναι σε σχέση με κάτι άλλο που έγινε στο φόρουμ - και να σιωπήσει; Και θα σου πω ότι είπα προηγουμένως και στον keep. Δεν κρίνεις με τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά τη στάση του Πάνου με τα οποία τον κρίναμε εγώ, η weird, ο kapatosg. Εσένα η φράση του \"ότι να ναι\" μπορεί να μη σημαίνει τίποτα, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη. Να σημειώσω ότι και στο παρελθόν ο Πάνος απαξίωσε έτσι σε άλλο μέλος τις προσεγγίσεις με τις οποίες δε συμφωνεί. Και επαναλαμβάνω, απαξίωσε. Γιατί αν απλά έλεγε ότι εκείνος δε συμφωνεί με αυτές και αν ήθελε παρέθετε και επιχειρήματα γι\'αυτή του την επιλογή, κανένα πρόβλημα δε θα υπήρχε από μέρους μου Σάββα. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι για μένα με το να έχει δηλώσει ότι είναι ειδικός στο χώρο της ψυχολογίας και να γράφει πολύ απλά και φυσικά σε έναν πάσχων ότι κάνε αυτό, ξέρω εγώ, όλα τα άλλα είναι ότι να ναι, αυτό έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο σε άλλους πάσχοντες και αντί να τους βοηθήσει έχει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. Ενώ αν ακολουθούσε την προηγούμενη τακτική που περέγραψα, που θεωρώ πιο θεμιτή, θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο έναν πάσχων*
> 
> ...

----------


## keep_walking

Να σαι καλα Weird...ειχα κατι ωραια ποιηματακια που ειχα βρει,ενα συγκεκριμενα αλλα χαθηκαν σε ενα format :Frown: .
Τεσπα να σαι καλα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by sabb_
> Είναι άποψη μου, πως αντίθετα απ\' ότι πρεσβεύει το αμερικανικό Δίκαιο, όλα τα προβλήματα και οι αντιδικίες, δεν λύνονται πάντα με τα δικαστήρια. Σ\' ένα κόσμο ενηλίκων όπου το μυαλό περισσεύει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να ζητούμε την επιδιαιτησία τρίτων, μπορούμε με τον απ\' ευθείας διάλογο να φτάσουμε σ\' ένα επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
> Για τα παρελθόντα θέματα που λες πως αγνοείς, καλύτερα να μην επανέλθουμε...Όσο για τη προσφυγή προς τους Διαχειριστές του φόρουμ, για εμένα τουλάχιστον το βρίσκω υποτιμητικό να ζητώ την βοήθεια κάποιου άλλου σ\' ένα θέμα που και τη γνώση και την συγκρότηση διαθέτω για να αντιμετωπίσω κατά μόνας..Μακάρι όλα μου τα προβλήματα να ήταν τόσο απλά......


Κοίτα κι εγώ με τους Αμερικάνους δεν τα πάω καλά. Τωρα αν τα πάω καλά με Ρώσους, Ιταλούς, Γερμανούς δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι να εκθέσω άποψη, ίσως βάλω καμιά μυστική υπηρεσία να με προσέχει, με πήραν χαμπάρι :Smile: )))

Λοιπον και για να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά τώρα ούτε και μένα μου αρέσει όταν κάποιες διαφωνίες για να επιλυθούν φτάνουν στο σημείο να επέμβει ο δικαστής ή ο διαχειριστής στην προκειμενη περίπτωση λες και είμαστε ανώριμα παιδάκια και θέλουμε τον \"μεγάλο\" να μας βάλει σε τάξη.

Ωστόσο, όταν βλέπω ότι όσα λέω παρερμηνέυονται ή θεωρούνται άνευ σημασίας τη στιγμή που για μένα είναι αρκετά σημαντικά, όχι απλά σημαντικά, ναι εκεί ζητώ και τη γνώμη του διαχειριστή, μιας και γράφουμε σε φόρουμ και τα γραπτά μένουν, δεν είμαστε στην καθημερινή ζωή όπου εκεί απλά δε θα ασχολιόμουν αφού θα έβλεπα ότι μιλάω σε τοίχο. Για σένα μπορεί να είναι προσβλητικό, για μένα επέτρεψέ μου, δεν είναι και το κάνω όταν δε βλέπω άλλη οδό.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πωω καλά τώρα απογοητεύτικα. Εκεί που έλεγα James Joyce, τώρα αυτό ήταν σαν ατάκα από σηριαλ του Φώσκολου.


Αναρωτιέμαι.... (zoom-in η κάμερα στο πρόσωπο)

*με φωνή απόγνωσης

Τι άλλο θα πρέπει να κάνω για να καταλάβεις!??

(πρόσωπο συσπάται από την ένταση πριν δώσει την σειρα σε μια διάχυτη απογοήτευση και μια πικρία στα χείλη)



Τίποτα...!

Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να το δουλέψουμε weird το χουμε, τουλάχιστον αν είναι να βγει κάτι καλό από αυτό το θρεντ, να είναι να μας παίζει το tv κάθε απόγευμα!

Ο τίτλος του δράματος θα είναι

\"Ρε παιδιά, βοήθεια...\"

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μαρινά μου σου απαντώ. 
> 
> Θεωρείς ότι η ανακάλυψη όλων των προβληματικών πεποιθήσεων και το πώς προκλήθηκαν είναι το παν?
> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως όχι. Μια ψυχοπαθολογία, δεν έχει μόνο αυτό ως βάση της. 
> 
> Εξάλλου, μιλώντας για λαβύρινθο, αυτή είναι η εικόνα που έχεις για μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση? Ότι απλά περιπλανιέσαι στα διαδαλώδη δρομάκια, χωρίς να βρίσκεις άκρη? Αυτό δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνη. Οσο για τα quotes απάντησα στη Σοφία, με ένα άλλο δικό μου, που δείχνει ποια είναι η δική μου τοποθέτηση. Πάνε και διάβασέ το αν θέλεις : ))
> 
> Το ότι περιπλανιέμαι στον λαβύρινθο, δεν σημαίνει ότι απλά χάνομαι σε δρομάκια, έχω τον μίττο της Αριάδνης μου και αποκομίζω πράγματα στο διάβα μου. Σε αυτό θα ήθελα να επιμέινω.
> ...


Όχι, αν θεωρούσα ότι το παν είναι οι προβληματικές πεποιθήσεις, ίσως ήμουν μια αφοσιωμένη Γ-Σ θεραπεύτρια, δεν είμαι όμως  :Smile:  Όμως, για κάποιον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο, ναι μπορεί το μοναδικό ή έστω το βασικό του θέμα να είναι αυτές ακριβώς οι πεποιθήσεις.

Την είδα και τη δική σου απάντηση στα quotes και κατανοώ τη δική σου τοποθέτηση. Αλλά είναι αυτό ακριβώς: η δική σου τοποθέτηση και όχι κάποιου άλλου. Γι\' αυτό ο καθένας μπορεί να επέλεγε ένα διαφορετικό τρόπο είτε για να μείνει μέσα, είτε για να εξερευνήσει το λαβύρινθο, είτε απλά για να βγει χωρίς πολλά πολλά!

Και βέβαια σε κάθε φάση της ζωής μας μπορεί τα πράγματα να είναι διαφορετικά. Κάποτε αυτό που έγραψες εσύ για την ποίηση θα μου έλεγε πολλά, τώρα μόνο κατανοώ και αυτό που σου ανέφερα, ίσως επειδή είδα σε ποιες φάσεις της ζωής μου έγραφα ποιήματα και γιατί... :Smile: 

Τέλος πάντων, ξεφύγαμε...οπότε, και πάλι όχι, δεν θεωρώ ότι οποιαδήποτε άλλη προσέγγιση είναι σαν να περιπλανιέσαι στο λαβύρινθο. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να είναι έτσι οποιαδήποτε αναποτελεσματική προσέγγιση (αναποτελεσματική για έναν συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο πάντα). Από την άλλη θα μπορούσα εγώ σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής να την θεωρώ αναποτελεσματική, ο ίδιος όμως ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος να νιώθει καλά εκεί μέσα.

Χρησιμοποίησα το παράδειγμα για να δείξω ότι ΚΑΙ η γνωσιακή μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να φτάσεις στην απλότητα που λες, αποκομίζοντας όμως πράγματα στο διάβα του λαβύρινθου. Ενώ συχνά τη φανταζόμαστε σαν μια προδιαγεγραμμένη διαδρομή και ενδεχομένως σαν την υπόδειξη μιας συγκεκριμένης εξόδου χωρίς να νοιάζεται κανείς για την είσοδο ή τη διαδρομή. 

Οι διάφορες προσεγγίσεις μπορεί να δίνουν διαφορετική έμφαση σε κάποια πράγματα, να έχουν διαφορετική ορολογία, διαφορετικές μεθόδους, αλλά για όλες το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι η \'ίαση\', το τι σημαίνει όμως ίαση για τον καθένα, δεν καθορίζεται ούτε μόνο από την προσέγγιση ούτε μόνο από τον ειδικό.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ναι θεωρησα οτι οποια επιθεση ο Petran εκανε προς εσας ηταν αστεια σε συγκριση με την επιθεση την δικια σας.
> Τα σχολια περι Stalin κλπ ειναι αστεια σε σχεση με το οτι κατα καποιο του καθορισατε ακομα και το επαγγελματικο κομματι.
> Η γλωσσα κοκκαλα δεν εχει και κοκκαλα τσακιζει.


Συμφωνώ, τουλάχιστον αρχικά έτσι ξεκίνησε. Αλλά θα σου δώσω ένα απλοϊκό παράδειγμα. 

Έστω εσύ και ένας φίλος σου που πάσχατε από το ίδιο νόσημα (βέβαια στην περίπτωση τη δική μου και τη weird η weird μου είναι καλά δόξα τω θεώ) ερχόσασταν σε αντιπαράθεση με κάποιον αλλο, (ειδικό του χώρου) που είπε κάτι σχετικά με το νόσημα που κατά τη γνώμη σας θα έθιγε ίσως εύκολα κάποιον άλλο που θα το άκουγε αν βρισκόταν στη δική σας θέση. 
Και αρχίζατε στην \"επίθεση\" όπως λες. 
Επειδή δηλαδή η δική σας επιχειρηματολογία θα ήταν πιο έντονη από του ειδικού, λόγω του ότι εμπλέκεστε συναισθηματικά σε αυτό και όχι απλά αποστασιοποιημένα και φτάνατε στο σημείο να αμφιβάλλετε και για το πόσο ο συγκεκριμένος μπορεί να συναιστανθει έναν πάσχων όπως εσέις, σημαίνει ότι είστε άδικοι ή ότι επειδή η δική σας \"επίθεση\" είναι πιο έντονη από εκείνου αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλα όσα θα του λέγατε δε θα ευσταθούσαν; Ή ότι αυτό του δίνει το δικαίωμα να επιτίθεται παραφράζοντας τα λόγια σου ή και κάνοντας τηλεδιαγνώσεις;

----------


## anwnimi

Πάνο
μου θυμίζεις κάτι γραφικούς τύπους που βλέπουν τις συνεδρίες της ψυχοθεραπείας σαν κακογραμμενο σενάριο σαπουνόπερας, απαξιώνοντας τους ειδικούς του χώρου αλλά και τους θεραπευόμενους που επιλέγουν να βοηθηθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο. Βλέπω ότι εσύ ο ίδιος βλέπεις τον τομέα σου έτσι. 
Αλήθεια και τα όσα σου έγραψα εγώ σχετικά με το πως μπορεί να σκεφτεί την τηλεδιάγνωσή σου κάποιος που έχει περάσε παρόμοια με μένα έτσι σου φάνηκε; Γιατί εγώ δεν το είδα καθόλου έτσι.

Οπότε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, σοφή επιλογή να μην γίνεις ψυχοθεραπευτής. Σου λείπει η ενσυναίσθηση.

Προς τους υπόλοιπους: συγνώμη, μπήκα πάλι σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση αλλά την ειρωνεία και το χλευασμό δεν τα μπορώ!

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρίνα, 
τωρα πιστεύω ότι συνεννοούμαστε. Τώρα εκφράζεις την προσωπική γνώμη σου και επιστημονική σου άποψη με επιχειρήματα και δε βγάζεις συμπεράσματα του τύπου \"είμαι σίγουρη και ο Πάνος αυτό προσπαθούσε να κάνει\".

Σ\'ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για τις πληροφορίες και απόψεις σου. Θα τις λάβω σοβαρά και θα προσπαθήσω να τις συνδυάσω με τις δικές μου προσπάθειες, εντός και εκτός συνεδριών.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Stalin?
> Ουάου
> Πραγματικά ήταν το μόνο Πάνο απο όλα όσα είπες μου το πήρα πραγματικά σαν αστείο και υπέθεσα ότι δεν το εννούσες 
> 
> σοβαρά. Σε αντιθεση με κάποια άλλα που έγραψες και μου είπες ότι δε θα έπρεπε να τα πάρω ως τόσο τραγικά ενώ εγώ 
> 
> πάλι τα τραγικοποίησα και έστησα \"δημόσιο δικαστήριο\"
> 
> ...



Είναι απίστευτο μως μεγεθύνονται τα πράγματα. Το για το ότι είπες για την δύσκολη περίοδο έγινε \"ξεγυμνώθηκα\"...καλά ηρέμησε...και εγώ είπα κάποια πράγματα για τα δύσκολα χρόνια που πέρασα αλλά δεν το έκανα θέμα...whats the big deal!? 

Τέλως πάντων συγνώμη για το Stalin, αν και δεν μπορείς να πεις είχε κάτι το αστείο. Δηλαδή το ανέφερα με κωμικό/καυστικό τόνο όχι με επικριτικό/προσβλητικό αλλά οκ στο ιντερνετ που δεν υπάρχει προσωδία και άμεση επαφή, οι αντιλήψεις του ενός για τον άλλο είναι πολύ ποιο \"φτιαχτές\" σύμφωνα με το εγώ του καθενώς από όσο θα ήταν στον καθημερινό κόσμο που υπάρχει άμεση επαφή και η αντίληψη του καθενώς \"ενημερώνεται\" συνέχεια από αυτό που βλέπει και ακούει μπροστά του.


Το θέμα είναι ότι φαίνεται να είμαστε τόσο διαφορετικοί, που δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για καμία συνεννόηση. Εγώ με ένα\"ότι να ναι\" και μια \"υπομανία\" που το χρησιμοποίησα ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ για να περιγράψω το στιλ γραψίματος κατέλληξα να \"τρέχω στο δικαστήριο\"γιατί έκανα λέει \"τηλεδιαγνώσεις\"-αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν!Για μια μεταφορική ατάκα...που την χρησιμοποίησα και για τον εαυτό μου(η πλάκα είναι ότι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να την χρησιμοποιούσε θα τον προσπερνούσαν έτσι)...λες και έβαλα κάτω τα στοιχεία και είπα σοβαρά \"Weird έχεις υπομανία πρέπει να σε δει γιατρός\". Εσείς που μου κάνατε τόσο ανάλυση-και συνήθως δεν ήταν καθόλου θετική-μαζί με τις συμβουλές για το τι ψυχολόγος είμαι, η τι άτομο είμαι και το τι θα γίνω και που θα πετύχω και δεν θα πετύχω δεν το άγγιξα καν. Ούτε με νοιάζει! Είναι καταδικασμένη κάθε προσπάθεια συνεννόησης, φαίνεται ότι είμαστε από τις περιπτώσεις που η κάθε προσωπικότητα παθαίνει αλλεργικό σοκ με την άλλη. Επειδή δεν λέει να τρέχουμε σε αλλεργιολόγο ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ, δεν έχει νόημα.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helena, 
εύχομαι ποτέ να μη βρεθείς στη θέση καποιος να χλευάζει κάτι που εσύ θεωρείς σοβαρό, ειδικά κάτι που αφορά την ψυχή σου.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πάνο
> μου θυμίζεις κάτι γραφικούς τύπους που βλέπουν τις συνεδρίες της ψυχοθεραπείας σαν κακογραμμενο σενάριο σαπουνόπερας, απαξιώνοντας τους ειδικούς του χώρου αλλά και τους θεραπευόμενους που επιλέγουν να βοηθηθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο. Βλέπω ότι εσύ ο ίδιος βλέπεις τον τομέα σου έτσι. 
> Αλήθεια και τα όσα σου έγραψα εγώ σχετικά με το πως μπορεί να σκεφτεί την τηλεδιάγνωσή σου κάποιος που έχει περάσε παρόμοια με μένα έτσι σου φάνηκε; Γιατί εγώ δεν το είδα καθόλου έτσι.
> 
> Οπότε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, σοφή επιλογή να μην γίνεις ψυχοθεραπευτής. Σου λείπει η ενσυναίσθηση.
> 
> Προς τους υπόλοιπους: συγνώμη, μπήκα πάλι σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση αλλά την ειρωνεία και το χλευασμό δεν τα μπορώ!



Ωωω νέα HOT υπόθεση!!!

Ο Petran δεν έχει ενσυναίσθηση!




Συμπέρασμα

Να MHN ΓΙΝΕΙ Ψυχοθεραπευτής!

Σε περίπτωση μη-τήρησης των κανόνων να εκτελεστεί το επόμενο πρωί!


-Anwnimi-Gestabo


p.s. (Η Υπόθεση αυτή σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι Τηλεδιάγνωση, αλλά συντάχθηκε μετά από εκτεταμένη και επιστημονική ιντερνετική ανάλυση!)

----------


## Helena

καλα καλη μου ξεχνας ομως καποια πραγματα το τι ειναι ο καθενας το τι εχει δειξει διαχρονικα ας ειναι

ως αρκετα παλια εδω εχω βρεθει σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση στο παρελθον .. 

θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι εξακολουθω να θεωρω επουσιωδες ολο τον καβγα σας και οτι γελασα πολυ οχι με την ειρωνια που βλεπεις εσυ στα σχολια του πετραν.. αλλα με τον τροπο που περιγραφει τα πραγματα ισως θελει να πει με καυστικο τροπο οτι κανετε την τριχα τριχια που λεγανε και στο χωριο μου :P

ε κι εσυ πετραν ..ειπαμε να το ξεχειλωσουμε το θεμα αλλα ..δεν ειναι ωρα να το κοψετε ?αρκετα ασχετα δεν ειπωθηκαν ηδη σε ενα τοπικ που καπιος ζητουσε βοηθεια? λεω εγω τωρα :Cool:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Το για το ότι είπες για την δύσκολη περίοδο έγινε \"ξεγυμνώθηκα\"...καλά ηρέμησε...και εγώ είπα κάποια πράγματα για τα δύσκολα χρόνια που πέρασα αλλά δεν το έκανα θέμα...whats the big deal!?


Το ότι διαφέρουμε πολύ φαίνεται και εδώ. Η φάση είναι ότι εγώ η ίδια θεώρησα πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που είπες για τα δύσκολα χρόνια που πέρασες και σου είπα ότι και μόνο αυτό να έλεγες θα με έπειθες για οποιαδήποτε άποψή σου. Και είσαι εσύ που ο ίδιος το θεωρεί not a big deal, ακόμα και το ίδιο σου το βίωμα.

Για να σου εξηγησω γιατί θεώρησα τόσο τη δική μου εξομολόγηση όσο και τη δική σου really big deal, αν και μπορεί να το κάνω άδικα όπως είπες κι εσύ  :Smile:  είναι ότι όταν διαφωνείς με κάποιον, όσο να ναι δε θέλεις ή δε σε συμφέρει να δείξεις οποιεσδήποτε αδυναμίες σου για να μην τις εκμεταλλευτεί ο άλλος στη συζήτηση και πατήσει πάνω σε αυτές.
Ε λοιπόν λέγοντάς σου ότι κοίταξε Πάνο η ψυχική μου ισορροπία δεν ήταν πριν κάποιο καιρό και τόσο ισορροπημένη ή και καθόλου π
τότε ένα σου αστείο εμένα θα με έκανε να το πίστευα, εμπεριείχε πολύ ρίσκο. Το έκανα με σκοπό να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ότι τα αστεία ή μια υπόθεση που περιέχει έναν ψυχολογικό όρο από εσένα που είσαι ειδικός του χώρου μπορεί να μη ληφθεί ως αστείο ή ως μια υπόθεση από κάποιον που πάσχει από εμμονές ή που η ψυχική του ισορροπία είναι ευαίσθητη, κάτι που συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά εδώ μέσα, δηλαδή κάποιος μπορεί να σε πίστευε ότι το εννοείς ή τουλάχiστον ότι έχεις βάσιμες υποψίες να το θεωρείς πολύ πιθανό, δεν ξέρω με τι ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ να σου το κάνω να το καταλάβεις. Οπότε ναι, για μένα, αυτή η αποκάλυψη ήταν really big deal.


Αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου όπως το έγραφες στη weird δεν το έγραφες σαν αστείο αλλά σαν μια υπόθεση. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το έλεγες με βεβαιότητα και το έσωσες κάπως που το είπες και για τον εαυτό σου. Σαν αστείο όμως όχι δεν το έλεγες. Παρόλαυτά κάποιος στη δική μου θέση που ήμουν εκείνη τη δύσκολη περίοδο ή και τώρα όπως είμαι θα σε πίστευε ή τουλάχιστον θα αμφέβαλε πολύ για τον εαυτο του μήπως η υπόθεσή σου ίσχύει, μιας και εσύ έχεις ειδικό βάρος στο ξαναείπα για τα λόγια σου.






> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Είναι καταδικασμένη κάθε προσπάθεια συνεννόησης, φαίνεται ότι είμαστε από τις περιπτώσεις που η κάθε προσωπικότητα παθαίνει αλλεργικό σοκ με την άλλη. Επειδή δεν λέει να τρέχουμε σε αλλεργιολόγο ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ, δεν έχει νόημα.


Εδω με ξαναέκανες να γελάσω, πάλι με την καλή έννοια. Συμφωνώ :Smile: ))))))
Μακριά και αγαπημένοι :Smile: 

Αλλά το θέμα των όρων και της ενδεχόμενης παραβίασής τους δε σημαίνει ότι το αποσύρω, εξηγούμαι, οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς... συμφορουμίτες.

----------


## weird

Ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για τον Πετράν, ο οποίος με τόσο γελοίο τρόπο, που δείχνει ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν πάει καλά, με ειρωνεύεται, βρήκα τα εξής ( κατά βάση αδιάφορα, απλά για την πλήρη διερεύνηση της ιστορίας):

Εχει ξαναεπιχειρήσει στο παρελθόν να ψυχογραφήσειςκάποιον μέσω της γραφής του και παραθέτω το απόσπασμα : 
«Όμως στα επόμενα threads ο τόνος και ο τρόπος γραφής άρχισε να αλλάζει σταδιακά. Ξαφνικές και απότομες πτώσεις διάθεσης, συνεχείς περίεργοι στοχασμοί που φαίνονταν να μην οδηγούν πουθενά, μπερδεμένη σκέψη με κάποια διαστήματα χωρίς ειρμό και νόημα, ακατάσχετος τρόπος γραφής και προτάσεις που συνεχώς διαχωρίζονται από τις τρεις τελείες. Αυτό το thread φαίνεται να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.»

Σε συμβουλέυω λοιπόν Petr;an , να είσαι πιο επιφυλακτικός στις «τηλεδιαγνώσεις» που επιχειρείς να κάνεις κατά καιρούς ( αφού, πάλι καλά κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, το επάγγελμα του ψυχολόγου, δεν το ασκείς στην πραγματικότητα). 

Επίσης βλέπουμε εdώ, την ίδια άκαμπτη και απόλυτη στάση : «Αν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και παίρνεις φάρμακα χρόνια συμαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις την σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία. Η ψυχοθεραπεία για κρίσεις πανικού είναι συγγεκριμένη και παίρνει κάποια sessions όχι χρόνια! Τι ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις?»

Σε άλλο μέλος λες «Να ξεχάσεις την ψυχοδυναμική θεραπεία και να αρχίσεις κάποια γνωστική-συμπεριφοριστική τεχνική όπως την \"θεραπεία ελέγχου πανικού\" σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο που να έχει ειδικευτεί σε γνωστική-συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία. Τόσο απλό.


ΥΓ. Η ψυχοδυναμική δεν έχει αποδειχτεί ότι πιάνει σε αγχώδεις διαταραχές.». 

Σε άλλο μέλος γράφεις «Κατα την άποψή μου είναι τρομερό λάθος που πέρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικά για κρίσεις πανικού και οτι καλύτερη προσέγγιση θα ήταν γνωστική-συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία»

Άλλού γράφεις, «Η ψυχανάλυση είναι μια θεωρία που επινόησε ο Φρόιντ σχεδόν αυθαίρετα μέσα από τις \"κλινικές παρατηρήσεις\" που έκανε σε ένα περιορισμένο δείγμα ευκατάστατων κυριών της Βιέννης των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα. Είναι δηλαδή στην ουσία μια φιλοσοφική (ψευδο-επιστημονική μέχρι τώρα) προσέγγιση που δεν έχει κάποια ουσιαστική απόδειξη ως πρως την αποτελεσματικότητα της σε σχέση με συγκεκριμένες διαταραχές όπως η ΙΔΨ. Αυτα περί αυτογνωσίας μέσω της ανάλυσης δήθεν του υποσεινήδητου δεν έχουν καμία επιστημονική επιβεβαίωση μέχρι σήμερα. Η επιστημονικές αποδείξεις για την δήθεν αυτογνωσία που επιφέρει η ψυχανάλυση δυστυχώς είναι ανύπαρκτες.» 
και καταλήγεις «Θα συμβούλευα μάλιστα να ρωτήσει ανοιχτά τον θεραπευτή αν έχει εκπαιδευτεί στην Γνωστική-Συμπεριφορική θεραπεία γιατί υπάρχουν έρευνες που δείχνουν καθαρά την αποτελεσματικότητά της στην ΙΔΨ διαταραχή. Δηλαδή μπορεί μια τέτοια προσέγγιση να επιφέρει χρυσά αποτελέσματα μέσα σε λίγες μόνο συνεδρίες. οπότε είναι κρίμα το παιδί να ταλαιπωρήται χωρίς λόγο»

Το μέλος, στο μέσο του θέματος του οποίου άρχισες πάλι να αραδιάζεις τα κατεβατά σου, όπως το συνηθίζεις, από ότι είδα, παραπονέθηκε «παιδια περιτο να σασ πω οτι βλεπω τα κατεβατα σας και με αγχωνετε...δεν τα διαβασα καν...πανω στο θεμα μου καμια λυση δε μου προτεινεται...»( βρε κοίτα που μας παραπονιέσαι και για μεγάλα κείμενα… Εκείνη την φάση μανίας που είχες περάσει παλιότερα, σίγουρα την έχεις ξεπεράσει?? :Stick Out Tongue: ppp)

Άλλο μέλος, διαμαρτύρεται «Με ενοχλει οταν ο καθε ειδικος κ μη απαξιωνει τα συναισθηματα, τις σκεψεις κ τις επιλογές του άλλου. Με την έννοια οτι κάποιο λογο ύπαρξης έχουν κ σίγουρα κατι εξυπηρετουν.»

Αλλού, γράφεις «Αυτό το θέμα είναι τόσο τρομερά σοβαρό που έτρεξα να αγοράσω xanax για να το διαβάσω» Μέλος που ενοχλήθηκε, σου απαντά «petran με xanax ή οχι, το σχολιασες ως κατι \"γελοιο\". Για σενα μπορει να ειναι. Γι αυτον που το θιγει προφανως και οχι.οποτε προς τί η ειρωνεια?»
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν. Ότι το να ειρωνεύεσαι και να βρίσκεις κάτι ως γελοιο, έχει επαναληφθεί. 

Και απαντάς «Καλά οκ συγνώμη. Θα αγοράσω και για σένα  :Smile: ». Το επίπεδο σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, μετά μιλάς και για thrash tv…

Επαναλαμβάνω, οι πλάκες σου, ενοχλούν αν δεν το χεις καταλάβει, καθώς εμπλέκουν διαγνώσεις και ψυχοφάρμακα. 
Το μέλος, με πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο σου απαντά «να υποθέσω οτι εχεις παρει πολλα μονος σου και ήδη παρατηρουμε τα side effects....»

Και τελικά καταληγει «εγω Petran θα σου ευχηθω ενα πραγμα: αν ερθει η στιγμη να ανοιξεις καποιο γραφειο ως ψυχοθεραπευτης και βρεθει ενας πελατης που θα σου εκθεσει ενα θεμα που ΕΣΥ θεωρεις οτι στερειται σοβαροτητας, να μπεις λιγο στη θεση του. Νομιζω το επιβαλλει και το επαγγελμα σου, αν και θα ελεγα οτι πρωτα πρωτα θα πρεπε να το επιβαλλει μια δικη σου εσωτερικη φωνη ευαισθησιας.»
Ηταν μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη που το είδα αυτό!Χμμμ…. Τι γίνεται εδώ? Εχουν κι άλλοι λοιπόν συμπεράνει, την έλλειψη ευαισθησίας σου. Εχουν κι άλλοι επισημάνει τον κίνδυνο που θα υπήρχε για τους πελάτες σου στο να γίνεις ψυχοθεραπευτής…

Δεν το ήξερα, η τελευταία σου ειρωνική απάντηση με έκανε να κοιτάξω λίγο προς τα πίσω να δω, προηγούμενα ποστ. 
Και προχωρώντας προς τα κάτω τι βλέπω, ένα άλλο μέλος να γράφει «κακώς ασχολείσαι. Ο Πετραν είναι ήδη ένας αποτυχημένος ψυχολόγος προτού πάρει καν το πτυχίο του.»


Μετά ταύτα, να σου πω ότι δεν θα αναλωθώ άλλο μαζί σου, μου έδειξες προσωπικά το επίπεδο και την ποιότητά σου ( ε ρε κοίτα κάτι ατομάκια που κάνουν σχόλια για το επίπεδο του φόρουμ). Τωρα αν συνεχίσεις να με πρήζεις θα βρω κάποιον τρόπο να απαλλαγώ. 
Οσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς, είχα ένα άγχος τώρα αν θα με πεις Τζοις ή Φωσκολο…. 
Γι αυτό γράφω Πετράν, για να με αξιλογεί η δική σου γνώμη…
Αχμ… θα το ξαναπώ, Χ Α Λ Α Ρ Ω Σ Ε …
Και πάρε και κανένα xanax… όπως ήδη σου έχουν προτείνει, βοηθάνε. 
 :Wink: ))

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> καλα καλη μου ξεχνας ομως καποια πραγματα το τι ειναι ο καθενας το τι εχει δειξει διαχρονικα ας ειναι
> 
> ως αρκετα παλια εδω εχω βρεθει σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση στο παρελθον .. 
> 
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι εξακολουθω να θεωρω επουσιωδες ολο τον καβγα σας και οτι γελασα πολυ οχι με την ειρωνια που βλεπεις εσυ στα σχολια του πετραν.. αλλα με τον τροπο που περιγραφει τα πραγματα ισως θελει να πει με καυστικο τροπο οτι κανετε την τριχα τριχια που λεγανε και στο χωριο μου :P
> 
> ε κι εσυ πετραν ..ειπαμε να το ξεχειλωσουμε το θεμα αλλα ..δεν ειναι ωρα να το κοψετε ?αρκετα ασχετα δεν ειπωθηκαν ηδη σε ενα τοπικ που καπιος ζητουσε βοηθεια? λεω εγω τωρα



Helena αυτό ακριβώς που λες! Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε όνομα στο θρεντ...


\"Εε ρε παιδιά! Κάναμε την Τρίχα Τριχιά\"!


Αλλά ναι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμία ελπίδα συνεννόησης, τουλάχιστον πέρα από την συχνή ενημέρωση που έχω για το τι δεν μπορώ να κάνω!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> καλα καλη μου ξεχνας ομως καποια πραγματα το τι ειναι ο καθενας το τι εχει δειξει διαχρονικα ας ειναι
> 
> ως αρκετα παλια εδω εχω βρεθει σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση στο παρελθον .. 
> 
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι εξακολουθω να θεωρω επουσιωδες ολο τον καβγα σας και οτι γελασα πολυ οχι με την ειρωνια που βλεπεις εσυ στα σχολια του πετραν.. αλλα με τον τροπο που περιγραφει τα πραγματα ισως θελει να πει με καυστικο τροπο οτι κανετε την τριχα τριχια που λεγανε και στο χωριο μου :P
> 
> ε κι εσυ πετραν ..ειπαμε να το ξεχειλωσουμε το θεμα αλλα ..δεν ειναι ωρα να το κοψετε ?αρκετα ασχετα δεν ειπωθηκαν ηδη σε ενα τοπικ που καπιος ζητουσε βοηθεια? λεω εγω τωρα


Lenaki,
εκείνη τη στιγμή, μιλούσα αποκαλύπτοντας το συναισθηματικό λούκι που πέρασα για τον χαρακτηρισμό που μου έγινε. 
Εσύ καλά γελάς με τον τρόπο που καυτηριάζει,
αν καυτηριάζε όμως, πάνω σε δικά σου λεγόμενα που τα είπες με διάθεση επικοινωνίας και σοβαρή, να είσαι σίγουρη οτι προσωπικά εμένα δε θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου αστείο...

Ε εντάξει, μερικοί γελάνε όταν οι άλλοι ειρωνεύονται άλλους. Ειναι στη φύση του ανθρώπου.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> καλα καλη μου ξεχνας ομως καποια πραγματα το τι ειναι ο καθενας το τι εχει δειξει διαχρονικα ας ειναι
> 
> ως αρκετα παλια εδω εχω βρεθει σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση στο παρελθον .. 
> 
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι εξακολουθω να θεωρω επουσιωδες ολο τον καβγα σας και οτι γελασα πολυ οχι με την ειρωνια που βλεπεις εσυ στα σχολια του πετραν.. αλλα με τον τροπο που περιγραφει τα πραγματα ισως θελει να πει με καυστικο τροπο οτι κανετε την τριχα τριχια που λεγανε και στο χωριο μου :P
> 
> ε κι εσυ πετραν ..ειπαμε να το ξεχειλωσουμε το θεμα αλλα ..δεν ειναι ωρα να το κοψετε ?αρκετα ασχετα δεν ειπωθηκαν ηδη σε ενα τοπικ που καπιος ζητουσε βοηθεια? λεω εγω τωρα


Ηelena, το θέμα είναι επειδή δεν τα ξέχασα όλα αυτά που λες για αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση η στάση σου. Δικαίωμά σου να έχεις βέβαια ότι στάση θέλεις αλλά με το λολ εμένα μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι γελάς με την ειρωνία του και όχι με το μήνυμα που λες ότι θες να μεταδώσει.

Σχετικά με την τρίχα και την τριχιά. Νομίζω ότι και ο υπόλοιπος πληθυσμός που είναι πολύ περισσότερος θεωρεί τρίχες προβλήματα όπως κατάθλιψη, πανικούς κτλ και ότι εμείς εδώ τα κάνουμε τριχιές. Οπότε σύμφωνα με εκείνους τους πολλούς είμαστε λάθος έτσι; Άρα το ζήτημα του ποιος είναι λάθος και ποιος σωστός πάει βάση πλειοψηφίας;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για τον Πετράν, ο οποίος με τόσο γελοίο τρόπο, που δείχνει ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν πάει καλά, με ειρωνεύεται, βρήκα τα εξής ( κατά βάση αδιάφορα, απλά για την πλήρη διερεύνηση της ιστορίας):
> 
> Εχει ξαναεπιχειρήσει στο παρελθόν να ψυχογραφήσειςκάποιον μέσω της γραφής του και παραθέτω το απόσπασμα : 
> «Όμως στα επόμενα threads ο τόνος και ο τρόπος γραφής άρχισε να αλλάζει σταδιακά. Ξαφνικές και απότομες πτώσεις διάθεσης, συνεχείς περίεργοι στοχασμοί που φαίνονταν να μην οδηγούν πουθενά, μπερδεμένη σκέψη με κάποια διαστήματα χωρίς ειρμό και νόημα, ακατάσχετος τρόπος γραφής και προτάσεις που συνεχώς διαχωρίζονται από τις τρεις τελείες. Αυτό το thread φαίνεται να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.»
> 
> Σε συμβουλέυω λοιπόν Petr;an , να είσαι πιο επιφυλακτικός στις «τηλεδιαγνώσεις» που επιχειρείς να κάνεις κατά καιρούς ( αφού, πάλι καλά κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, το επάγγελμα του ψυχολόγου, δεν το ασκείς στην πραγματικότητα). 
> 
> Επίσης βλέπουμε εdώ, την ίδια άκαμπτη και απόλυτη στάση : «Αν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και παίρνεις φάρμακα χρόνια συμαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις την σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία. Η ψυχοθεραπεία για κρίσεις πανικού είναι συγγεκριμένη και παίρνει κάποια sessions όχι χρόνια! Τι ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις?»
> ...



χαχαχαχα έψαξε παλιά μου ποστ για να υποστηρίξει την ενοχή μου σε αυτό το θέατρο-τηλεδικαστήριο του παραλόγου...


_http://www.wisemouseboy.com/gallery2/d/3790-2/internet_serious_business_framed.jpg_


_http://htmlgiant.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/internet-serious-business.jpg_


p.s. Λατρεύω και την τελική μετα-ανάλυση που έκανες λολ!

----------


## weird

Ανωνυμη, το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας τρίχα και τί τριχιά, είναι πολύ σχετικό και υποκειμενικό.
Δεν περιμένω ταύτιση με όλους πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. 

Κοιτάω γενικά στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι το διαφορετικό, και να υπολογίζω ακόμα και κάτι που εγώ θεωρώ τριχιά, εφόσον ενοχλεί τον άλλο.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Ωωω νέα HOT υπόθεση!!!
> 
> Ο Petran δεν έχει ενσυναίσθηση!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :Smile: ))))))))
Σ\'ευχαριστώ και πάλι! :Smile: ))))))) Δικαίωμά σου είναι να μην παίρνεις ούτε 1% στα σοβαρα αυτά που σου έγραψα, δε λέω...
 :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Όμως στα επόμενα threads ο τόνος και ο τρόπος γραφής άρχισε να αλλάζει σταδιακά. Ξαφνικές και απότομες πτώσεις διάθεσης, συνεχείς περίεργοι στοχασμοί που φαίνονταν να μην οδηγούν πουθενά, μπερδεμένη σκέψη με κάποια διαστήματα χωρίς ειρμό και νόημα, ακατάσχετος τρόπος γραφής και προτάσεις που συνεχώς διαχωρίζονται από τις τρεις τελείες. Αυτό το thread φαίνεται να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.»


χεχε αυτο ειναι για μενα το θυμαμε...νομιζω.Ημουν λιγο off εκεινη την περιοδο ειναι η αληθεια γιατι προσπαθησα να κοψω με τη μια τα φαρμακα.
Νομιζω δηλαδη...αυτο με τις τρεις τελειες ποιος αλλος το ειχε?Νομιζω εσυ ανωνυμη ε παλια ή κανω λαθος?
Βασικα απο σενα νομιζω το κολλησα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Ωωω νέα HOT υπόθεση!!!
> 
> Ο Petran δεν έχει ενσυναίσθηση!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χμμμ τί γίνεται, αρχίζω να ανησυχώ, αντί για το σύνηθες κατεβατό, έχουμε κεφαλαία, θαυμαστικά, κενά και άτακτη τήρηση παραγράφων...

αφήνω τη διάγνωση στους ειδικούς :PPPP

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι αλλος πρεπει να ηταν δεν θυμαμε ρε γαμωτο,μου επηρεασε ολο το τροπο γραφης :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by weird_
> 
> ...»( βρε κοίτα που μας παραπονιέσαι και για μεγάλα κείμενα… Εκείνη την φάση μανίας που είχες περάσει παλιότερα, σίγουρα την έχεις ξεπεράσει??ppp)


Αχχχχχχχχχχ
με έχει πιάσει νευρικόοοοοοοοοο
αχ weird μου δεν αντέχωωωωωωωωωωω
δάκρυσα από τα γέλιααααααααααα
 :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))))))

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όμως στα επόμενα threads ο τόνος και ο τρόπος γραφής άρχισε να αλλάζει σταδιακά. Ξαφνικές και απότομες πτώσεις διάθεσης, συνεχείς περίεργοι στοχασμοί που φαίνονταν να μην οδηγούν πουθενά, μπερδεμένη σκέψη με κάποια διαστήματα χωρίς ειρμό και νόημα, ακατάσχετος τρόπος γραφής και προτάσεις που συνεχώς διαχωρίζονται από τις τρεις τελείες. Αυτό το thread φαίνεται να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.»
> 
> 
> χεχε αυτο ειναι για μενα το θυμαμε...νομιζω.Ημουν λιγο off εκεινη την περιοδο ειναι η αληθεια γιατι προσπαθησα να κοψω με τη μια τα φαρμακα.
> ...


Kηπ,
το να αρχίσουμε τώρα να ασχολούμαστε με τις τελείες, τα θαυμαστικά, τα ερωτηματικά και τις παραγράφους, σοβαρά αν το κάνουμε αυτό, τότε, θα έχουμε κάνει την τρίχα τριχιά  :Wink:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Το για το ότι είπες για την δύσκολη περίοδο έγινε \"ξεγυμνώθηκα\"...καλά ηρέμησε...και εγώ είπα κάποια πράγματα για τα δύσκολα χρόνια που πέρασα αλλά δεν το έκανα θέμα...whats the big deal!?
> 
> 
> ...



Την ατάκα την χρησιμοποίησα ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ πως να στο πω ποιο λανιά, λογοτεχνικά για να περιγράψω τον τρόπο γραφής της. Δεν με νοιάζει καν τι πιστεύεις εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα για να πω κάτι για την weird με αυτό.


Πες μου τώρα, ασχολείσαι τόση ώρα με ένα άγνωστο άτομο στο ιντερνετ και έχεις κάνει και κατηγωρίες στο φορουμ. Δηλαδή δεν αισθάνεσαι άσχημα πάρα πολύ τώρα με αυτό? Δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις από το να ζεις αυτό το ψευτικο ιντερνετικο δράμα από την πλευρά σου?

----------


## weird

Κι εγώ έχω πεθάνει!!!!
αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ μέχρι και ο πυρετός έπεσε!!
Σταμάτα μην βάζεις πολλά θαυμαστικά θα μας παρεξηγήσουν  :Wink: ))))

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι εγώ έχω πεθάνει!!!!
> αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ μέχρι και ο πυρετός έπεσε!!
> Σταμάτα μην βάζεις πολλά θαυμαστικά θα μας παρεξηγήσουν ))))



λολολ

----------


## Helena

νομιζω κοπελιες μου κατα τα αλλα συμπαθεστατες,οτι φταει η δικη μας ευαισθησια και οχι τα τοσο τρομερα και υβριστικα και ειρωνικα σχολια που ακουστηκαν..μη μου πειτε οτι στην πραγματικη ζωη εκει εξω δεν ακουμε και δεν βιωνουμε -δυστυχως θα πω-απιστευτη σκληροτητα?μηπως πρεπει να γινουμε λιγο πιο ανθεκτικες?μηπως πρεπει να εχουμε καλυτερες αμυνες και να μην τα περνουμε τοσο στα σοβαρα ολα αυτα? και μιλω στον πληθυντικο γιατι κι εγω εκανα αυτο το λαθος καποτε .μια φορα και ενα καιρο..ειδικα οταν ειχα πρωτογραφτει εδω..τω καιρω του νωε:P στο κατω κατω ενα φορουμ ειναι σε σχεση με την ζωη μας εξω ολα αυτα εδω ειναι πταισματα..

για σενα γουιρντ μου θα μου επιτρεψεις να κανω ενα τελευταιο σχολιο.διακρινω τον τελευταιο καιρο εναν εκνευρισμο μια υποβοσκουσα ενταση στα γραφομενα σου .δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συμβαινει στη ζωη σου ..ουτε φυσικα ειμαι και κανενας δικαστης παντογνωστης. ισως να κανω και λαθος?οτι και να ειναι παντως ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλυτερα... μερικες φορες ειναι η αληθεια γραφεις ωραια πραγματα  :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όμως στα επόμενα threads ο τόνος και ο τρόπος γραφής άρχισε να αλλάζει σταδιακά. Ξαφνικές και απότομες πτώσεις διάθεσης, συνεχείς περίεργοι στοχασμοί που φαίνονταν να μην οδηγούν πουθενά, μπερδεμένη σκέψη με κάποια διαστήματα χωρίς ειρμό και νόημα, ακατάσχετος τρόπος γραφής και προτάσεις που συνεχώς διαχωρίζονται από τις τρεις τελείες. Αυτό το thread φαίνεται να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.»
> 
> 
> χεχε αυτο ειναι για μενα το θυμαμε...νομιζω.Ημουν λιγο off εκεινη την περιοδο ειναι η αληθεια γιατι προσπαθησα να κοψω με τη μια τα φαρμακα.
> ...



Ακόμα το κάνω keep! :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## keep_walking

Στατιστικος να επισημανω οτι η Weird προηγειται σημερα με 32 μυνηματα.Επισης το τελευταιο μεγαλο μυνημα της ηταν 870!!!! λεξεις διολου ευκαταφρονητο (πρεπει να πληκτρολογει real fast).
Οχι δεν τις μετρησα μια-μια το word τις μετρησε:P
Αυτα μπορει να συνεχιστει το ματs:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> νομιζω κοπελιες μου κατα τα αλλα συμπαθεστατες,οτι φταει η δικη μας ευαισθησια και οχι τα τοσο τρομερα και υβριστικα και ειρωνικα σχολια που ακουστηκαν..μη μου πειτε οτι στην πραγματικη ζωη εκει εξω δεν ακουμε και δεν βιωνουμε -δυστυχως θα πω-απιστευτη σκληροτητα?μηπως πρεπει να γινουμε λιγο πιο ανθεκτικες?μηπως πρεπει να εχουμε καλυτερες αμυνες και να μην τα περνουμε τοσο στα σοβαρα ολα αυτα? και μιλω στον πληθυντικο γιατι κι εγω εκανα αυτο το λαθος καποτε .μια φορα και ενα καιρο..ειδικα οταν ειχα πρωτογραφτει εδω..τω καιρω του νωε:P στο κατω κατω ενα φορουμ ειναι σε σχεση με την ζωη μας εξω ολα αυτα εδω ειναι πταισματα..
> 
> για σενα γουιρντ μου θα μου επιτρεψεις να κανω ενα τελευταιο σχολιο.διακρινω τον τελευταιο καιρο εναν εκνευρισμο μια υποβοσκουσα ενταση στα γραφομενα σου .δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συμβαινει στη ζωη σου ..ουτε φυσικα ειμαι και κανενας δικαστης παντογνωστης. ισως να κανω και λαθος?οτι και να ειναι παντως ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλυτερα... μερικες φορες ειναι η αληθεια γραφεις ωραια πραγματα



Συγνώμη Helena, είπα υβριστικά σχόλια εδώ μέσα? Ειρωνικά οκ λολ...αλλά με την καλλή έννοια (φωνή ψινάκη)

δηλαδή οκ αν είναι αυτά \"σκληρά\" τότε οκ φαίνεται να είμαι πολύ σκληρός τύπος!

*Ανεβαίνει στην Harley και μαρσάρει

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> νομιζω κοπελιες μου κατα τα αλλα συμπαθεστατες,οτι φταει η δικη μας ευαισθησια και οχι τα τοσο τρομερα και υβριστικα και ειρωνικα σχολια που ακουστηκαν..μη μου πειτε οτι στην πραγματικη ζωη εκει εξω δεν ακουμε και δεν βιωνουμε -δυστυχως θα πω-απιστευτη σκληροτητα?μηπως πρεπει να γινουμε λιγο πιο ανθεκτικες?μηπως πρεπει να εχουμε καλυτερες αμυνες και να μην τα περνουμε τοσο στα σοβαρα ολα αυτα? και μιλω στον πληθυντικο γιατι κι εγω εκανα αυτο το λαθος καποτε .μια φορα και ενα καιρο..ειδικα οταν ειχα πρωτογραφτει εδω..τω καιρω του νωε:P στο κατω κατω ενα φορουμ ειναι σε σχεση με την ζωη μας εξω ολα αυτα εδω ειναι πταισματα..
> 
> για σενα γουιρντ μου θα μου επιτρεψεις να κανω ενα τελευταιο σχολιο.διακρινω τον τελευταιο καιρο εναν εκνευρισμο μια υποβοσκουσα ενταση στα γραφομενα σου .δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συμβαινει στη ζωη σου ..ουτε φυσικα ειμαι και κανενας δικαστης παντογνωστης. ισως να κανω και λαθος?οτι και να ειναι παντως ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλυτερα... μερικες φορες ειναι η αληθεια γραφεις ωραια πραγματα


Σ ευχαριστώ.

Αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι οτι έχω σοβαρά άρρωστη τη γιαγιά μου... ίσως αυτό όντως να με επηρεάζει, 
γενικότερα πάντως, 
οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ενδιαφέρεται για την ένταση που μπορεί να περνάω, αντί να μου κάνει δημοσίως διαγνώσεις, ας στείλει ένα πριβέ μήνυμα και το συζητάμε.

Δεν συμφωνέις Ελενάκι μου??

----------


## Helena

λυπαμαι πολυ ευχομαι ολα να πανε κατ ευχην

----------


## weird

Νομίζω οτι θα το ξεπεράσει...
Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία που λένε.

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Την ατάκα την χρησιμοποίησα ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ πως να στο πω ποιο λανιά, λογοτεχνικά για να περιγράψω τον τρόπο γραφής της. 
> 
> Δεν με νοιάζει καν τι πιστεύεις εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα για να πω κάτι για την weird με αυτό.


Έφεση στη λογοτεχνία πάντως δεν έχεις :Smile: ))))))))))))

Οι πολλές παρενθέσεις επιτρέπονται ή είναι κι αυτό δείγμα;;;;




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πες μου τώρα, ασχολήσαι τόση ώρα με ένα άγνωστο άτομο στο ιντερνετ και έχεις κάνει και κατηγωρίες στο φορουμ. Δηλαδή 
> 
> δεν αισθάνεσαι άσχημα πάρα πολύ τώρα με αυτό? Δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις από το να ζεις αυτό το ψευτικο 
> 
> ιντερνετικο δράμα από την πλευρά σου?


Σοβαρά τώρα όχι δεν αισθάνομαι άσχημα πραγματικά αλλά ούτε και ωραία γιατί μεταξύ μας δεν τα βρήκαμε, δεν ακούμπησε 

ο ένας τον άλλο, πως το λένε. Με τη μαρίνα ένιωσα τελικά ότι μέσα σου κάτι ακούμπησε αλλά εμείς δεν το καταφέραμε 

μεταξύ μας. Για μένα αυτό δε ήταν πούτε δράμα ούτε ψεύτικο. Και για την ώρα που είμαι σπίτι, οπότε δεν είχα κάτι 

άλλο να ασχοληθώ, οι επιλογές μου ήταν τηλεόραση που αποφεύγω αφού σπάνια κάτι με ικανοποιεί, βιβλίο ή 

ίντερνετ-φορουμ επέλεξα το φόρουμ μιας και για μένα το θέμα που συζητούσαμε είναι σημαντικό. Ίσως για σένα να ήταν 

ασήμαντο και έτσι ίσως να δικαιολογείται ότι δε δίνεις και τόσο βάση στον τρόπο με τον οποίο γράφεις. Για μένα δεν 

είστε απρόσωποι υπολογιστές, είστε πραγματικοί άνθρωποι που ακόμα κι αν δε σας γνωρίσω ποτέ, έστω και με αυτόν τον 

τρόπο έχουμε να δώσουμε κάτι και να πάρουμε κάτι ο ένας από τον άλλο, ακόμα και με τις αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Την ατάκα την χρησιμοποίησα ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ πως να στο πω ποιο λανιά, λογοτεχνικά για να περιγράψω τον τρόπο γραφής της. 
> 
> Δεν με νοιάζει καν τι πιστεύεις εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα για να πω κάτι για την weird με αυτό.
> ...



ΟK piece? 

PETRAN Loves u all  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Εσύ γιατί αλήθεια επέλεξες να συμμετέχεις σε αυτό το όπως λες \"ιντερνετικό ψεύτικο δράμα μου\"; Δεν είχες κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις;

----------


## anwnimi

peace or piece? make a choice please... :Smile: )))))))))))))

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> peace or piece? make a choice please...)))))))))))))



Να πάρει και σπούδασα και Αγγλία λολ! Ντροπή...



Και εγώ πείρα μέρος απλά δεν εμβάθυνα τόσο σε σας και του τι είστε λολ. Μετά από ένα σημείο δηλαδή αισθανόμουν ότι έπαιζα σε κωμωδία παρά σε δράμα :P.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Εσύ γιατί αλήθεια επέλεξες να συμμετέχεις σε αυτό το όπως λες \"ιντερνετικό ψεύτικο δράμα μου\"; Δεν είχες κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις;


Βρε παιδιά,
εχω αρχίσει να γελάω νευρικά.
Ας κάνουμε ειρήνη, 
πραγματικα..
Δεν είναι χαζό σε ένα φόρουμ, να κατηγορεί ο ένας τον άλλο,
πως και δεν βρήκε τίποτα καλυτερο να κάνει???

----------


## weird

Σκέφτομαι πόσα βισλία έχω αδιάβαστα και οτι θα μπορούσα να είχα διαβάσει όλο το απόγευμα...
μα δεν έχω καμία απολύτως διάθεση.
Το μόνο για το οποίο φαίνεται να έχω διάθεση αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το φόρουμ. 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν έχω και ζωή μην τρελαθούμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω ζωη σας παρακαλω πολυ παρακολουθω το φορουμ και ταυτοχρονα γραφω κωδικα σε γλωσσα C.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ NERD:P

----------


## anwnimi

Λοιπόν
επειδή κι εγω εδώ και ώρα γελάω νευρικά και μέχρι δακρύων
όχι γιατί θεωρώ το θέμα παράλογο όπως εσύ Πάνο αλλά και άλλοι 
αλλά για το πόσο τελικά δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε
και τελικά για το ότι κατά τα άλλα θα είμασταν κάλλιστα μια πολυ χαβαλετζίδικη παρέα μόνο για χαβαλέ αρκεί να μην περνούσαμε σε καμία πιο σοβαρή συζήτηση για΄τι εκεί θα γινόμασταν κ@λος :Smile: )))))

Λοιπόν...
θέτω τους όρους μου.
Το θέμα για μένα ήταν και είναι σοβαρο Πάνο. 
Προτείνω ειρήνη αλλά θα καιροφυλαχτώ ε;;;;Έτσι λοιπόν και πάρει το μάτι μου κάτι απαξιωτικό ειπωμένο ειδικά από κάποιον που έχει δηλώσει ότι έχει σχέση με το χώρο της ψυχολογίας ετοιμαστείτε για νέο δικαστήριοοοοοοοοοοοοοο
Οπότε κανονίστε...Αμ πως :Smile: 

 :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## anwnimi

Μπορείς και γράφεις C κατά τη διάρκεια της διαιτησίας σου;  :Smile: ))
Σε θαυμάζω. 

Αν θες βοήθεια σφύρα συναδελφάκι

----------


## weird

Ναι, η πλάκα πλάκα και το σοβαρό σοβαρό.
Κι εγώ θεωρώ οτι τα όριά μου τα έχω θέσει, καθαρότατα  :Smile: 

Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι δικαστήριο αυτό που θα στηθεί, αλλά πάντως αν πέσει στην αντίληψή μου, την ενόχλησή μου θα την εκφράσω.

----------


## weird

Αχ κατι τέτοιες ώρες, λέω, χάθηκε να είχαμε ένα chat??
Αλλά ξέρω, το θέμα του chat είναι λήξαν.

----------


## anwnimi

Αλλά την άποψη του διαχειριστή την περιμένω ε; Όλα κι όλα... (και με τις 3 τελείες)

----------


## keep_walking

Ξερεις C ανωνυμη?
Μαλλον θα χρειαστω βοηθεια πρεπει να κανω μια εργασια και μου εχει βγαλει το λαδι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τωρα μαθαινω βασικα,ειμαι φοιτητης παλι στα γεραματα!!!!!!!!!
Τωρα θα ασχοληθω με ενα θεμα τριαδικης αναζητησης...τελειωσα με ενα θεμα δυαδικης αναζητησης αλλα φοβαμαι να παω στο επομενο :Stick Out Tongue: 
Αυριο μαλλον γιατι με εχει πιασει το κεφαλι μου αποτ η σκεψη και μαλλον θα κανω νανι νωρις :Smile: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## PETRAN

Ουαου keep κάνεις και multi-tasking ε? 


Λοιπόν, άντε πάμε κερνάω ποτά και group therapy! 


Μένει να βρούμε ένα θεραπευτή...  :Mad:

----------


## Helena

γιατι mad?
θα θελες να μας αναλαβεις αλλα δεν σου καθεται ?
λολ

----------


## keep_walking

Ολα τα κανω στο 100πυρηνο εγκεφαλο μου :Stick Out Tongue:  (μερικοι πυρηνες χανουν κατιτις αλλα δεν πειραζει).
Ποτα...that was my second choice να παω να πιω καμμια μπυρα,βαριεμαι ομως να ντυθω τωρα εχω βαλει πιτζαμα εχω ξαπλωσει διπλα στο κρεβατι με το φορητο και εχω νταγκλαρει :Smile: ))))))))))))
Να ειχα και τσιγαρα μου τελειωσαν :Frown: (((

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> γιατι mad?
> θα θελες να μας αναλαβεις αλλα δεν σου καθεται ?
> λολ



Μα θα είμαι θεραπευόμενος στο group λολ  :Big Grin:

----------


## keep_walking

Mε λενε πετραν και ΔΕΝ ειμαι αλκοολικος:lol

----------


## weird

xaxaxaaax καλά εσύ στο πετράν έμεινες??:PPP
Εγώ θα έλεγα με λένε weird και δεν είμαι για δέσιμο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Mε λενε πετραν και ΔΕΝ ειμαι αλκοολικος:lol



λολολ



(με βαθιά επιστημονική φωνή ο θεραπευτής...)
-Κε. Petran...ας αρχίσουμε την θεραπεία...ποιείται αυτό το κρασάκι...ακόμα ένα...θα συνεχίσουμε με...tequila...ετσιιι...

----------


## anwnimi

Keep ότι θες εδώ :Wink:  το ε-μαιλ είναι στο προφίλ μου νομίζω

----------


## weird

Πάντως, πραγματικά,
το τί ενοχλεί τον καθένα, είναι πιστέυω καθαρά δική του υπόθεση.
Όπως και το τί θα σεβαστεί ο καθένας, είναι καθαρά δική του υπόθεση. 


Γενικά μιλώντας, 
Με ενοχλεί διπλάσια απο ότι θα με ενοχλούσε για ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος, 
το να κάνει διαγνώσεις ένας ειδικός, διαγνώσεις δια διαδικτύου.
Με ενοχλεί το να υποστηρίζει κανείς ( ειδικά αν είναι ειδικός) μόνο μια προσσέγγιση θάβοντας τις άλλες ταυτόχρονα και αγχώνοντας έτσι κάποιον που ενδεχόμενα τις ακολουθεί. 

Πέρα απο όλα αυτά, είμαι σίγουρη πως όλοι όσοι μιλάμε τόση ώρα μεταξύ μας θα κάναμε ένα τέλειο παρεάκι για χαβαλέ, που λεει και η ανώνυμη  :Smile: )

----------


## weird

Κι επίσης, κάτι τελευταίο στην Μαρίνα!!
Χαίρομαι που δεν είσαι μια αφοσιωμένη Γ-Σ ψυχουεραπεύτρια...

Γενικά, η ίδια η προσέγγιση είναι κάτι αλλά δεν είναι το παν.

----------


## anwnimi

Λοιπόν εγώ θα αναλάβω τα νομικά θέματα του γκρουπ (αν και ουδεμία σχέση δεν έσω με νομική, φαίνεται άλλωστε η άγνοιά μου)

Αν ο θεραπευτής σας την πέσει, αν σας προσβάλει απευθυνθείτε σε μένα οκ; :PPPPPPPP

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάντως, πραγματικά,
> το τί ενοχλεί τον καθένα, είναι πιστέυω καθαρά δική του υπόθεση.
> Όπως και το τί θα σεβαστεί ο καθένας, είναι καθαρά δική του υπόθεση. 
> 
> 
> Γενικά μιλώντας, 
> Με ενοχλεί διπλάσια απο ότι θα με ενοχλούσε για ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος, 
> το να κάνει διαγνώσεις ένας ειδικός, διαγνώσεις δια διαδικτύου.
> ...


Με το σχόλιο μου αυτό δεν θέλω να αναζοπυρώσω εντάσεις, απλά να εξηγήσω την στάση μου, πέρα απο την οποιαδήποτε προσωπική διαμάχη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Λοιπόν εγώ θα αναλάβω τα νομικά θέματα του γκρουπ (αν και ουδεμία σχέση δεν έσω με νομική, φαίνεται άλλωστε η άγνοιά μου)
> 
> Αν ο θεραπευτής σας την πέσει, αν σας προσβάλει απευθυνθείτε σε μένα οκ; :PPPPPPPP


Καλέ Ανώνυμη ναι... όντως έχεις όλο το δυναμισμό που απαιτείται!!!
θα μου πάρεις και τη θέση  :Smile: )

----------


## anwnimi

Θα τον σημαδεύω με το δίκανο!

----------


## anwnimi

Μπα καλή μου, εκλάμψεις έχω άλλωστε με ξέρεις ότι οι φιλονικίες στις οποίες έχω συμμετάσχει είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ...ενός χεριού :Smile:

----------


## weird

Οταν λες να μας την πέσει τί έννοεις???
χεχε
υγ. έχω δεσμευτεί απέναντι σοτν εαυτό μου οτι στις έντεκα θα βρίσκομαι απέναντι απο την τβ με πατατάκια, ψάχνοντας να δω καμιά καλή ταινία.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> Γενικά μιλώντας, 
> Με ενοχλεί διπλάσια απο ότι θα με ενοχλούσε για ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος, 
> το να κάνει διαγνώσεις ένας ειδικός, διαγνώσεις δια διαδικτύου.
> Με ενοχλεί το να υποστηρίζει κανείς ( ειδικά αν είναι ειδικός) μόνο μια προσσέγγιση θάβοντας τις άλλες ταυτόχρονα και αγχώνοντας έτσι κάποιον που ενδεχόμενα τις ακολουθεί. 
> 
> Πέρα απο όλα αυτά, είμαι σίγουρη πως όλοι όσοι μιλάμε τόση ώρα μεταξύ μας θα κάναμε ένα τέλειο παρεάκι για χαβαλέ, που λεει και η ανώνυμη )



φιουυυ ευτυχώς δεν έκανα τίποτα από αυτά! :P:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Μπα καλή μου, εκλάμψεις έχω άλλωστε με ξέρεις ότι οι φιλονικίες στις οποίες έχω συμμετάσχει είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ...ενός χεριού


μετρημένες αλλά σαρωτικεςςςς!

χαχαχααχχχ

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάντως, πραγματικά,
> το τί ενοχλεί τον καθένα, είναι πιστέυω καθαρά δική του υπόθεση.
> Όπως και το τί θα σεβαστεί ο καθένας, είναι καθαρά δική του υπόθεση. 
> ...


Με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνη.

----------


## Helena

(καλα μιλαμε καναμε ψιλο μπαχαλο το θεμα του παιδιου) :emotmekokkinamagoulakia

κριμα παντως που δεν υπαρχει πια το τσατ μερικες φορες ειναι εμφανης η απουσια του  :Frown:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ειπαμε, εσύ πια δεν ανήκεις στην κατηγορία του ειδικού, δεν πιάνεσαι.
Απαρνήθηκες τα προνόμιά σου στο να μπλέκεις σε καβγαδάκια με μένα και την ανώνυμη.:PPP

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο αν σε ήξερα προσωπικά δύο τινά θα συνέβαιναν μαζί σου. Την μία θα με έκανες έξαλλη και την άλλη να χτυπιέμαι κάτω από τα γέλια :Smile: )))

Weird: αδιόρθωτος....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> (καλα μιλαμε καναμε ψιλο μπαχαλο το θεμα του παιδιου) :emotmekokkinamagoulakia
> 
> κριμα παντως που δεν υπαρχει πια το τσατ μερικες φορες ειναι εμφανης η απουσια του


Οντως μπάχαλο... 
ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα ξεχωριστό τόπικ,
αλλά μετά απο ότι είχε γίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες, 
είπα να μην το κάνω..

----------


## weird

αδιόρθωτος να το πούμε στον θεραπευτή,
να του βάλει κάποια τιμωρία.
χαχαχααχααχ 
απο το πολύ κλάμα με έχει πιάσει η βλακεία μου.

----------


## Helena

τωρα τν πατησαμε χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## anwnimi

Ο θεραπευτής ας τολμήσει να μην κάνει ότι του λέω εγώ (με συνοπτικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες βεβαίως βεβαίως) αφού το δίκανο εξακολουθεί να τον σημαδεύει σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις συνεδρίες!!!

----------


## anwnimi

weird μου έχεις άλλα 5 λεπτά να οργανώσουμε τις ομαδικές πριν βάλεις την ταινία :Smile: ))
Αχ δεν μπορώ τι νευρικό γέλιο είναι αυτό που με έχει πιασει και μένα :Smile: ))))))

----------


## Helena

ναι και αλλα πεντε πριν κλειδωθει απο τον νικο :P

----------


## weird

Νομίζω οτι δεν θα αντέξω τις εντάσεις :Smile: )
Πέντε λεπτά??
Πως πέρασεν η ώρα.....

----------


## anwnimi

Όχι ρε Ηelena μη γρουσουζεύεις, αφού περνάμε τόσο ωραία :Smile: ))

Αλήθεια άλλο θέμα φιλονικίας στο φόρουμ κατέληξε σε νευρικά γέλια και χαβαλέ ή έχουμε την πρωτιά; Πάμε για γκίνες ή όχι;

----------


## Helena

:Big Grin:  να σου πω δεν θυμαμαι :P:P λες για γκινες ?μπορει  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## weird

Ανώνυμη σε βρίσκω πολύ σούπερ...
χιχι..

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο θεραπευτής ας τολμήσει να μην κάνει ότι του λέω εγώ (με συνοπτικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες βεβαίως βεβαίως) αφού το δίκανο εξακολουθεί να τον σημαδεύει σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις συνεδρίες!!!



Κανόνισε μετά να βρεις θεραπευτή για τον θεραπευτή γιατί θα έχει αποκτήσει σκληρό μετα-τραυματικό στρες!

(ο θεραπευτής κάθε βράδυ θα έχει flashbacks την anwnimi με το δίκανο να τον σημαδεύει ενώ την ακούει να λέει \"γιατρέ είμαι πολύ καλά έτσι έχω βελτιωθεί πολύ εσείς τι λέτε?\")

----------


## weird

Γλύκα μου σε καληνυχτώ... σ ευχαριστώ για όλα.

Και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, καληνύχτα.

----------


## Helena

καληνυχτα παιδες καλα να περναμε ολοι μας

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο θεραπευτής ας τολμήσει να μην κάνει ότι του λέω εγώ (με συνοπτικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες βεβαίως βεβαίως) αφού το δίκανο εξακολουθεί να τον σημαδεύει σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις συνεδρίες!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο σε παρακαλώ δεν αντέχωωωωωω :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## anwnimi

Καληνύχτα weird μου.
Ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με τη γιαγιάκα σου...

----------


## anwnimi

Καληνύχτα Ηelena...Eπίσης!

----------


## anwnimi

Λοιπόν Πάνο και τώρα οι δύο μας :Smile: )))

Μήπως θα πρέπει να καληνυχτιστούμε κι εμείς μιας και τα μέλη της ομαδικής δεν επιτρέπεται να έχουν επαφές έξωθεν της ομάδας; 
 :Smile: )))))))

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Όχι ρε Ηelena μη γρουσουζεύεις, αφού περνάμε τόσο ωραία))
> 
> Αλήθεια άλλο θέμα φιλονικίας στο φόρουμ κατέληξε σε νευρικά γέλια και χαβαλέ ή έχουμε την πρωτιά; Πάμε για γκίνες ή όχι;



Εμ...αυτό συμβαίνει άμα έχεις στο φορουμ έναν έτσι...έμπειρο ψυχολόγο...που ξέρει πως να διαχειρίζεται τις δύσκολες καταστάσεις...


τσσσ

----------


## anwnimi

Αυτό είναι αλήθεια :Smile: 

Πάντως για θεραπεία γέλιου και έξυπνου χιούμορ θα ήσουν ιδανικός, δεν το λέω περιπαικτικά :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια
> 
> Πάντως για θεραπεία γέλιου και έξυπνου χιούμορ θα ήσουν ιδανικός, δεν το λέω περιπαικτικά



λολ ευχαριστώ. 

πάντως πιστεύω ότι άμα βγαίναμε έξω όντως θα περνούσαμε καλά χαχα. Στην αρχή νόμιζα anwnimi ότι είσαι έτσι ποιο έτσι \"αυστηρή\", \"σοβαρή\" και \"σκληρή\" (εχχμμ βέβαια εκεί που άρχισε να διαλύεται αυτή η πεποίθηση έπιασες το δίκανο...αλλά διαλύθηκε και πάλι οκ!) αλλά τελικά έχεις και μαλακή πλευρά! (λολ) 

Μακάρι να είχαμε το τσατ


Πάντως εντάξει δεν μπορείτε να πειτε, αυτό το θρεντ ήταν ένα είδος θεραπείας όλοι ξεδώσαμε λίγο!


Μάλλον ηρθε η ώρα να καληνυχτίσω ε? Πάω για ένα ποτό έξω χαλαρά λολ. Θα πιω ένα και για σας παιδιά! Καληνύχτα!  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Κοίτα αν με \'ηξερες θα έλεγες το αντίστροφο: ότι η ...Γκεστάπο και ο Στάλιν βγαίνει σπάνια από μέσα μου :Smile: )

Αχ το Γκεστάπο το έχω ξανακούσει στη δουλειά μου κιόλας από μαθητή ως αστείο φυσικά, πωπω τώρα το θυμήθηκα!!!

Πάνο πιες αφού έχεις το οκ του θεραπευτή μας (ο οποίος συνεχίζει να είναι υπό την στενή επίβλεψή μου).

Ναι όντως καλά θα περνούσαμε αρκεί να μη γινόμασταν αυτό το κατά τα άλλα όμορφο μέρος του ανθρώπινου σωμάτος :Smile: )

Καληνύχτα!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Κοίτα αν με \'ηξερες θα έλεγες το αντίστροφο: ότι η ...Γκεστάπο και ο Στάλιν βγαίνει σπάνια από μέσα μου)
> 
> Αχ το Γκεστάπο το έχω ξανακούσει στη δουλειά μου κιόλας από μαθητή ως αστείο φυσικά, πωπω τώρα το θυμήθηκα!!!
> 
> Πάνο πιες αφού έχεις το οκ του θεραπευτή μας (ο οποίος συνεχίζει να είναι υπό την στενή επίβλεψή μου).
> 
> Ναι όντως καλά θα περνούσαμε αρκεί να μη γινόμασταν αυτό το κατά τα άλλα όμορφο μέρος του ανθρώπινου σωμάτος)
> 
> Καληνύχτα!


xaxaxxa καλά είσαι απίστευτη!!!!!
Τί είπες ρε άτομο :Smile: )))
Makia\'

----------


## anwnimi

:Smile: ))

Μάκια!

----------


## kapatosg

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΑΣ!!! 

..Με την καλή έννοια...

----------


## kapatosg

Τουλάχιστον ανεβάσατε το θέμα μου πρώτο στα μυνήματα αν και τα περισσότερα απο αυτά που συζητήθηκαν εδώ ήταν άσχετα με τον τίτλο!!! 

...λολ...

----------


## anwnimi

Αχ kapatosg μου σου αλλάξαμε τα φώτα στο θέμα σου :Smile:  

Εμείς λέγαμε να μας το μεταφέρουν αλλά κανείς δεν το πήρε είδηση φαίνεται

----------


## Helena

αχ βρε καπατο ναι .. με την καλη .. με την παρα πολυ καλη ομως :P:P:P:P:P:P-φωνη ψινακη - λολ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by kapatosg_
> ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΑΣ!!! 
> 
> ..Με την καλή έννοια...


χαίρομαι που πέσαμε σε τόσο καλό και ανεκτικό οικοδεσπότη......

είδες?
χαχαχααχαχ 
υπάρχουν χειροτερα απο τους πανικούς.:PPPPP

----------


## weird

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕιιιιιιιιιιιι εκεί ψηλάαααα
!!!!!
ΜΑς ακούτε????
Μεταφέρετε το θέμα μας παρακαλώ!
χαχχαχαχα
ακόμα δεν έχω συνέλθει απο χτες.

----------


## anwnimi

Ας ειρωνέυονται κάποιοι όσο θέλουν...
Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ξιδάκι αγνό :Smile: )) Με την καλή έννοια πάντα ε;;;;

----------


## anwnimi

Ναι ο καπάτος έχει απόλυτα δίκιο, πραγματικά αυτό το λέω χωρίς κανένας ύφος.

Μεταφέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερτε μας :Smile: )))))))))))))

----------


## weird

Ξύδι ξύδι....

Αχ αυτή η ειρωνία, 
είναι σκέτη παρωδία. 
Ας μην αρχίσω να γίνομαι καυστική...
κινδυνεύω!!!!!

αχαχαχχχχ

----------


## anwnimi

Δε μου αρέσει η ειρωνία, μου αρέσει η ειλικρίνεια. Όταν έχεις κάτι να πεις, έχε το θάρρος και πες στο στα ίσια, έτσι weird μου;

Μηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη...........

είπαμε, δεν αξίζει πάντα και παντού
 :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## weird

Ετσι είναι κι εγώ όταν ήμουν ειρωνική κι όταν είμαι ειρωνική, παρατηρώ πως είναι όταν ζορίζομαι...
σε άλλους φυσικά μπορεί να είναι η δεύτερη φύση τους. 
ΟΟΟχιιιιι δεν υπονοούμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ( παρακαλώ να μην παρεξηγηθούν τα κεφαλαία μου!!!) 
χαχαχαχχ

----------


## weird

Λοιπόν αυτές τις μέρες θέλω να σοβαρέψω, αλλά δεν μπορώ καθόλου....

Ολο να χαβαλεδιάζω θέλω και να λέω βλακείες...
μάλλον είναι αλήθεια οτι βρίσκομαι σε κάποιου είδους εσωτερική ένταση....
Μήπως να άρχιζα κανένα νέο σπορ να ξεδίδω???
Απο την άλλη, εχω περάσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου σε ένταση.
Φιλενάδα με ακούς? Ακου να δεις τί κάναμε παλιά.

----------


## anwnimi

Ax γιατί ρε γμτ μας πιάνει νευρικό;

Να το κοιτάξουμε;  :Smile: )))))))))))))))

----------


## anwnimi

google: υποσυνείδητο, ασυνείδητο, προσυνείδητο και νευρικό γέλιο

 :Smile: )))

----------


## anwnimi

Ελα weird μου πες μου. Σοβαρά τώρα, αλήθεια, σ\'ακούω

----------


## weird

Παλιά λοιπόν, εγώ και οι δύο κολλητές μου ( μιλάω για εποχή δημοτικού) είχαμε συχνά διαφόρων ειδών καβγάδες,
δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά διαρκώς σφαζόμασταν.

Κάποτε, καταλάβαμε οτι είχαμε και κοινο....
Ναι, το καλοκαιράκι μαλώναμε στην μεγάλη πλατεία σε ανοιχτή θέα.
Ολα τα μικράκια ήξεραν τις ώρες που μαζευόμαστε και έπιαναν θεση!!!
Μόλις το καταλάβαμε,
δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς τί κάναμε!!
χαχαχααα τι τρελά παιδιά που ήμασταν....
Διπλασιάσαμε σε μποφόρ τους καβγάδες μας!
Ουρλιάζαμε σαν παλαβά, μέχρι και ξύλο κόντευε να πέσει κάποιες φορές και να σου το κοινό να μαζεύεται....
τελικά στο κοινό, για κάποιον λόγο, αρέσουν οι αψιμαχίες...
χεχε.

Το θέμα είναι, οτι καμιά φορά,
μπαίναμε τόσο πολύ στο πνεύμα του στημένου καβγά μας, που παρασερνόμαστε!!! Κάναμε μέρες να μιλήσουμε και δεν θυμόμασταν καν την αιτία του καβγα!!!
χαχαχχα

----------


## anwnimi

Αχααααααααααααααα
καλό!!!!

Και πολύ επίκαιρο το παράδειγμά σου :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Θεωρω ότι όταν έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι, σε μια \"αψιμαχία\" καλά κάνει και μπαίνει και το λέει.

Όταν όμως απλά μπαίνει για να ειρωνευτεί ή να διασκεδάσει ε εντάξει τότε κι εμείς ας δώσουμε σόου μετά για να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονεμένος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ΟΟΟχιιιιι δεν υπονοούμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ




χμμμ.... χμμμμμμ.....
 :Cool:

----------


## anwnimi

Καλώς τον :Smile: ))

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Θεωρω ότι όταν έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι, σε μια \"αψιμαχία\" καλά κάνει και μπαίνει και το λέει.
> 
> Όταν όμως απλά μπαίνει για να ειρωνευτεί ή να διασκεδάσει ε εντάξει τότε κι εμείς ας δώσουμε σόου μετά για να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονεμένος.


Νομίζω οτι το παν είναι ο συγχρονισμός.
Αν όλοι θέλουμε να have fun
τότε, κανένα πρόβλ.

Αν οι μισοί μιλάν σοβάρά κι άλλοι στην πλάκα,
γίνεται της Καλλιόπης, σαν την πρόσφατη εμπειρία που βιώσαμε...αχαχαχα

----------


## Helena

να ρωτησω κατι ανωνυμη μια και εσυ ειπεσ οτι οτι εχεις να πεις καλυτερα να το λες ευθεως?
ποιους ακριβως ειχες στο μυαλο σου οταν μιλαγες για ειρωνες ?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Ολο να χαβαλεδιάζω θέλω και να λέω βλακείες...
> μάλλον είναι αλήθεια οτι βρίσκομαι σε κάποιου είδους εσωτερική ένταση....
> Μήπως να άρχιζα κανένα νέο σπορ να ξεδίδω???
> Απο την άλλη, εχω περάσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου σε ένταση.



OMG! Weird αυτό ακούγεται σοβαρό!!! Στο λέω σαν ειδικός...!


Έλα ηρέμησε...όλα θα πάνε καλά....έλα εδώ βρε για την θεραπεία μην φοβάσαι...!















http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_1...31996KeOFp.jpg






Παιδιά σας έλειψα πολύ ε!?

----------


## weird

Γράφεις \"δεν αξίζει πάντα και παντού\"
έχω μια ιδιαίτερη κλίση στο να επιμένω με ανθρώπους που βλέπω οτι δεν μπορούν αν με αντιληφθούν, ούτε να επικοινωνήσουμε....

Νομίζω οτι αυτό το πήρα απο το οτι πήγαινα να τα φέρω βόλτα με τον πατέρα μου, μια ζωή.

... ένας άνθρωπος έξυπνος, με άπειρες γνώσεις, που όμως η εφυία του σταματούσε εκεί.
Στα υπόλοιπα, δεν σκαμπάζε εύκολα...

Βέβαια τώρα τα πράγματα ευτυχώς έχουν βελτιωθεί και η σχέση μας είναι σχετικώς αρμονική.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Ολο να χαβαλεδιάζω θέλω και να λέω βλακείες...
> ...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχ
αχαχαχαχαχα
κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι την φάτσα σουυυυυυ!!!!
χαχα
βρε αγόρι μου,
γιατί δεν έγινες κωμικός????
μπορείς να μου πεις?

----------


## weird

Ωπ διακρίνω εντάσεις στην όμορφη παρέα μας, με την Ελενα να μπαίνει επιθετικά.....
γιατρε γιατρε
κανε κάτι!
:PP

----------


## Helena

ποιος μπαινει επιθετικα καλε εγω μια ερωτηση εκανα  :Cool:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Δε μου αρέσει η ειρωνία,



zzzzzzzzzz








> μου αρέσει η ειλικρίνεια.



*AAA (Χασμουριέται) 



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## weird

axmmmmmmmm μάλλον διψάω για επιθέσεις, αίμα , σφαγή!!!!! αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## weird

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ 
αν δεν θέλετε να μας αποκοιμηθεί ο Πάνος,
μην αναφέρετε την λέξη ειλικρίνεια!!!!
:PPPPPP

----------


## weird

Παιδιά,
σοβαρά τώρα,
είστε για 2ο γύρο?????
αχαχαχαχααχα

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι σοβαρεψτε λιγο δεν μπορω τις χαοτικες συζητησεις :Smile:

----------


## Helena

προσ το παρον γουιρντ εσυ μας την μπαινεις λιγο επιθετικα σημερις

δυναμικα ηθελα να πω:P

----------


## krino

χμμμ και παλι χμμμ.....
και για μια ακομα χμμμ.....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lolol 

μου το χουν πει και άλλοι...(εχμ για το κωμικός όχι για την φάτσα...)



Η φάτσα μου δεν μοιάζει έτσι....μοιάζω έτσι σαν ποιο νεανίας...σαν ένα παιδί...ένα αθώο και ευαίσθητο παιδί...ωω ναι αυτό είμαι....ένα αθώο και ευαίσθητο παιδί...



μην μου κάνεις κακό Weird....




http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3029/pedobearls4.jpg

----------


## weird

Ναι, αφού ετοιμάζομαι, για δευτερο γύρο.:PPPP

Αλλά αν δεν θέλετε, μπορούμε να σοβαρέψουμε οκ.

----------


## Helena

α χμ ?
και ξανα μανα χμ ?
ε αμα ειναι να ξεκατινιαστουμε κρινε ας γινει εις ολα τα μετωπα



στη μαχη φιλτατοι στη μαχη 
lol

----------


## weird

ΝΑ κανω ΕΓΩ κακό??????
Μα αγαπητέ,
είμαι ένα άκακο σπουργιτάκι

----------


## weird

Κρίνο,
γιατί χμουχμουρίζεις, μπορώ να ρωτήσω?
Εκφράσου ελεύθερα,
είμαι σαν καζάνι που βράζει, 
λίγο θέλω.:PPPP

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παντως πιστευω σε σαφης επιστημονικες αρχες,διορθωνεις το προβλημα που υπαρχει και προχωρας.
Εαν ειναι δυνατο να ψαχνουμε για βελονες στα αχυρα :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ))))))))
Και αν βρεις καμμια βελονα και φωναξεις \"ΕΥΡΗΚΑ\" μπορει να απατασε οικτρα γιατι δεν ειναι αυτη lol.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> axmmmmmmmm μάλλον διψάω για επιθέσεις, αίμα , σφαγή!!!!!




Τρομάζεις τον teddy σταμάτα... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Helena

.lol

----------


## weird

ahahahahahha
αμαν βρε το καημένο.

----------


## krino

προς το παρον, θα μεινω στα μετόπισθεν να παρακουλουθω....
αλλα παντα ειμαι σε ετοιμοτητα.

 :Cool:

----------


## weird

:Smile: 
οκ.

----------


## weird

Anwnimi
μήπως διαβάζεις για την Gestalt???
Σε τσάκωσα?!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> προς το παρον, θα μεινω στα μετόπισθεν να παρακουλουθω....
> αλλα παντα ειμαι σε ετοιμοτητα.



Σιγα καλέ θα στάξειι αίμα (με φωνή Ψινάκη)

----------


## weird

Τελικά,
μήπως είναι προτιμότερο, 
όταν δεν μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς με κάποιον, να το ρίχνεις στην πλάκα?

----------


## Helena

αμμμμμ γιεπ

----------


## weird

Και τί έιναι αυτό που έχει η πλάκα
και που δεν το έχει η σοβαρή συζήτηση
που καλύπτει το χάσμα??

----------


## keep_walking

Εχεις αλλη επιλογη?
Μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να τον πεισεις για τις ιδεες σου με επιχειρηματα?
Αν ναι καλως αλλα υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν ακουνε,αλλα γιατι να εχεις την αναγκη να τον πεισεις?
Δεν διακυβεται ουτε η υπαρξη σου ουτε η μεγιστη απαντηση στη ζωη που νομιζω ειναι 37.

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει και να σε πεισει βεβαια...και μαθαινεις οκ.

----------


## Helena

ισως το οτι δεν παιρνουμε τοσο στα σοβαρα τον εαυτο μας και δεν αισθανομαστε την υποχρεωση/αναγκη να υπερασπιστουμε τις αποψεις μας με νυχια και με δοντια? οτι δεν νιωθουμε απειλη απο μια εκφραση του αλλου?

εγω παντως πιστευω και το αλλο που λενε μερικοι ..οτι μεσα απο την πλακα βγαινουνε πολλες αληθειες καμμια φορα ..

----------


## weird

Τι κερδίζω με το να δείξω στον άλλο τη ματιά μου?
Χμμμ, επικοινωνία.
Μετά, όλες οι παρεξηγήσεις θα αμβλυνθούν.
οι περισσότερες παρεξηγήσεις,
γίνονται επειδή μιλάμε σε \"λάθος γλώσσα\"
όχι επειδή απαραίτητα τα κίνητρά μας είναι αρνητικά.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> ισως το οτι δεν παιρνουμε τοσο στα σοβαρα τον εαυτο μας και δεν αισθανομαστε την υποχρεωση/αναγκη να υπερασπιστουμε τις αποψεις μας με νυχια και με δοντια? οτι δεν νιωθουμε απειλη απο μια εκφραση του αλλου?
> 
> εγω παντως πιστευω και το αλλο που λενε μερικοι ..οτι μεσα απο την πλακα βγαινουνε πολλες αληθειες καμμια φορα ..


Νομίζω οτι έτσι είναι...
Η πλάκα είναι σαν μια σιωπηρή συμφωνία εκεχειρίας.
Αμυνόμαστε λιγότερο.
Απο την άλλη, 
όταν αμυνόμαστε λιγότερο,
δεν γινόμαστε και πιο ελεύθεροι?
Οπότε συμφωνώ και με τις αλήθειες που λες.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> προς το παρον, θα μεινω στα μετόπισθεν να παρακουλουθω....
> αλλα παντα ειμαι σε ετοιμοτητα.
> 
> ...



μωρε δεν παν να σταξει και μαγιονεζα....
 :Cool: 
(με φωνη πρεκα)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εχεις αλλη επιλογη?
> Μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να τον πεισεις για τις ιδεες σου με επιχειρηματα?
> Αν ναι καλως αλλα υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν ακουνε,αλλα γιατι να εχεις την αναγκη να τον πεισεις?
> Δεν διακυβεται ουτε η υπαρξη σου ουτε η μεγιστη απαντηση στη ζωη που νομιζω ειναι 37.


37??

----------


## keep_walking

Συνηθως εκνευριζομαι μονο με εννοιες που δεν ειναι πολυ \"αφηρημενες\",με πραγματα που ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχω \"ΔΙΚΙΟ\" και ο αλλος λεει πραγματα που μου \"ματωνουν\" τα αυτια και δεν βλεπει τιποτα (θυμηθηκα κατι καυγαδες :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Φυσικα εκνευριζομαι και με αλλα οπως ρατσιστικες αποψεις κλπ....αποψεις ασχημες πραγματικα.

----------


## PETRAN

Ναι αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρξει σοβαρή συζήτηση οπότε λίγη πλάκα δεν πειράζει καλλή είναι.


Αλίμονο αν πρέπει να μιλάμε όλη την ώρα σοβαρά η με δραματικό τόνο. Ανυπόφορο!

----------


## weird

Πράγματα που μου ματώνουν τα αυτιά και δεν βλέπει τίποτα...


Μ αρέσει πολύ αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ναι αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρξει σοβαρή συζήτηση οπότε λίγη πλάκα δεν πειράζει καλλή είναι.
> 
> 
> Αλίμονο αν πρέπει να μιλάμε όλη την ώρα σοβαρά η με δραματικό τόνο. Ανυπόφορο!



σοβαρά = με δραματικό τόνο??

----------


## keep_walking

37 ή 47 ή κατι τετοιο απο ενα βιβλιο του robin williams νομιζω (γκρρρρρ καταραμενη μνημη) \"Γυριστε το γαλαξια με ωτοστοπ\"
Εψαχνε ενα υπερκομπιουτερ να βρει την απαντηση στη ζωη ή καπως ετσι και μετα απο αιωνες βρηκε οτι η απαντηση ειναι 37 ROFL.

Πολυ διασημο βιβλιο...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



λολ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 37 ή 47 ή κατι τετοιο απο ενα βιβλιο του robin williams νομιζω (γκρρρρρ καταραμενη μνημη) \"Γυριστε το γαλαξια με ωτοστοπ\"
> Εψαχνε ενα υπερκομπιουτερ να βρει την απαντηση στη ζωη ή καπως ετσι και μετα απο αιωνες βρηκε οτι η απαντηση ειναι 37 ROFL.


Είσαι απίστευτος... χεχε

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ναι αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρξει σοβαρή συζήτηση οπότε λίγη πλάκα δεν πειράζει καλλή είναι.
> 
> 
> ...



σοβαρά Η με δραματικό τόνο, σοβαρά Η με δραματικό τόνο Η Η  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οταν μιλά κάποιος με δραματικό τόνο δηλ
δεν σοβαρολογεί?

----------


## keep_walking

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker\'s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy

Καμμια σχεση με robin williams :Stick Out Tongue: 
Douglas adams καταραμενο αλτσχαιμερ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εεε και?


Απλά θεωρώ τον δραματικό τόνο ένα βήμα ποιο κάτω από το σοβαρό όταν αρχίζουν και στάζουν τα δάκρυα εκεί και κάνει μπαίνει το δραματικό βιολί από πίσω, ΄΄αλλο σκέτο σοβαρός άλλο δραματικός  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker\'s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
> 
> Καμμια σχεση με robin williams
> Douglas adams καταραμενο αλτσχαιμερ



Χαχα ναι υπάρχει και ταινία, αλλα δεν μ\'αρεσε. Το βιβλίο είναι καλό?

----------


## weird

Δάκρυα.
Είστε λίγο πιο ασόβαρα
απο όλα τα σοβαρά λόγια
γιατί είστε δραματικά.
Και σας συνοδεύει και βιολί...


Μάλιστα....
Πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον Πάνο μου...

Καληνυχτώ :Smile: )

----------


## weird

Krinaki μου καληνύχτα...
συνέχισε να εποφθαλμιάς... χιχι

Παιδία,
καλό βράδυ.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την παρεούλα.

----------


## keep_walking

Πανε χρονια που το διαβασα αλλα το ειχα ευχαριστηθει....ειναι φοβερα διασημο και εχει πολλους fans (οχι ανεμιστηρες εεεεεεεεε funs λεγεται?)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δάκρυα.
> Είστε λίγο πιο ασόβαρα
> απο όλα τα σοβαρά λόγια
> γιατί είστε δραματικά.
> Και σας συνοδεύει και βιολί...
> 
> 
> Μάλιστα....
> ...



Έλα τώρα αφού δεν θες να φύγεις σε βλέπω έτοιμη για σκληρή επιχειρηματολογία με λίγο νεο-ρομαντική ποίηση :P

----------


## keep_walking

καληνυχτα weird,τι να εποφθαλμω και εγω...παω να πιω μαλλον κανα ποτο να χαζεψω καμμια γυναικα:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πανε χρονια που το διαβασα αλλα το ειχα ευχαριστηθει....ειναι φοβερα διασημο και εχει πολλους fans (οχι ανεμιστηρες εεεεεεεεε funs λεγεται?)



Λολ με κόλλησες τώρα, fans από το fanatics ε? :P


Από σοβαρό sci-fi πάντως θυμάμαι να μου είχε αρέσει το Dune που είχα διαβάσει πριν χρόνια χε

----------


## keep_walking

A το dune το ειχα διαβασει παρα πολυ παλια,εχω δει τις ταινιες,εχω παιξει τα παιχνιδια lol,και πηγα να το ξαναδιαβασω πηρα τον ενα τομο μετα επρεπε να παραγγειλω τον δευτερο αλλα εβαλα adsl και εκτοτε δεν διαβαζω πολυ εκτος απο σας lol.
Καταπληκτικο βιβλιο ναι και οι ταινια η πρωτη που θυμαμε χαρακτηριστικα πολυ καλη.
\" the spice must flow\" το καρυκευμα πρεπει να ρεει ή καπως ετσι πως το ελεγε...χαχαχα.
Ε ρε τι μου θυμισες τα νιατα μου ειχα διαβασει 100αδες χωρις υπερβολη βιβλιαρακια ε.φ.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> A το dune το ειχα διαβασει παρα πολυ παλια,εχω δει τις ταινιες,εχω παιξει τα παιχνιδια lol,και πηγα να το ξαναδιαβασω πηρα τον ενα τομο μετα επρεπε να παραγγειλω τον δευτερο αλλα εβαλα adsl και εκτοτε δεν διαβαζω πολυ εκτος απο σας lol.
> Καταπληκτικο βιβλιο ναι και οι ταινια η πρωτη που θυμαμε χαρακτηριστικα πολυ καλη.
> \" the spice must flow\" το καρυκευμα πρεπει να ρεει ή καπως ετσι πως το ελεγε...χαχαχα.
> Ε ρε τι μου θυμισες τα νιατα μου ειχα διαβασει 100αδες χωρις υπερβολη βιβλιαρακια ε.φ.




Χαχα ναι \"the spice must flow\" αρρακις και δεν συμαζευεται!


Και εγώ στα γυμνασιακά/λυκειακά μου χρόνια διάβαζα αρκετά, κυρίως epic fantasy και horror, (γι\'αυτό βγήκε έτσι λέει λολ) αλλά και λίγο sci-fi που και που.


Πάντως η ταινία του Dune ήταν πολλή καλή αν και οι κρητικές που είχε πάρει ήταν ανάμικτες τότε από ότι έχω ακούσει. Παρ\'όλα αυτά είχε πολλούς φανς. Ο σκηνοθέτης ήταν ο David Lynch (Blue Velvet, Twin Peaks,Mulholland Drive, Lost Highway) μιλάμε για πολύ χάσιμο οι ταινίες του...δηλαδή το Dune πρέπει να είναι η ποιο ρεαλιστική! λολ

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον petran θα χαιρετησω και εγω παω να πιω κανα ποτο.
Χασιμο οι ταινειες ε?
Μπορει να εχω δει καποιες απο αυτες αλλα δεν με βοηθαν οι τιτλοι (με μπερδευουν και οι μεταφρασεις που δινουν στους τιτλους lol.)
Για να κανω μια ερευνα να κατεβασω καμμια απο αυτες αν υπαρχει...πρινα παω για ποτο
Χαιρετω cya ...

----------


## keep_walking

Eraserhead βρηκα αυτη χωρις seeders :Frown: 
Το Twin Peaks ειναι σιρα ε βρηκα season 1,2 και κατι σαν pilot episode fιre walk with me καπως ετσι...βρηκα και αλλες δυο
Το μονο που δεν βρηκα ειναι το blue velvet (εχει καμμια σχεση με το τραγουδι?).
Τεσπα πρεπει να κανω restart να βαλω να κατεβαινουν και να παω για ποτο :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Γιατί, ως προς το ‘προσωρινό’ και επίσης το ‘επιφανειακό’ που εσύ anwnimi και η weird αναφέρατε σαν μειονέκτημα της Γ-Σ, πού το ξέρετε? Πώς λέτε με τόση βεβαιότητα ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι βραχυπρόθεσμα, ή ότι όπως λες weird δεν προχωρά βαθύτερα? Πώς ξέρεις ότι μόνο σε συνδυασμό με άλλες ψυχοθεραπείες μπορεί να θεραπευτεί κάποιος μακροπρόθεσμα και οριστικά? Ποιος κρίνει τι είναι πραγματικό, ουσιαστικό, σφαιρικό, βαθύ για κάθε άνθρωπο? Αν μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα, καλό είναι να αφήνουμε και το περιθώριο κάτι που εμείς θεωρούμε απλοϊκό και μερικό να είναι ότι πιο σύνθετο και πλήρες για έναν άλλο άνθρωπο. Ανεξάρτητα από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία και ανεξάρτητα από στατιστικές.


Οταν με ρωτάνε για την δικη μου εμπειρια μετα απο ενα σεβαστο διαστημα ψυχοθεραπειας, προτεινω μεθοδους/προσεγγισεις που παιρνουν χρονο. Εχοντας στο νου μου την δικη μου εμπειρια, τις δικες μου αναγκες, το δικο μου παρελθον. Την δικη μου αποψη για το τί σημαινει βαθος, ουσιαστικο....Με την συζήτηση αυτη, με την παρατήρηση άλλων ατομων απο το φιλικο μου περιβάλλον ειδα κατι άλλο: πώς αυτη μου η προταση οδηγειται και απο εγωιστικα κριτηρια. Που δεν τα χα ακουσει οταν μου φώναζαν: μπορει να τα καταφερει καποιος σε διαστημα μικροτερο?πιο ευκολα? πιο ανωδυνα?

Η απαντηση ειναι σαφως και ναι :Smile:  Ισως λοιπον, ακομα κ οταν δεν εχουμε την εμπειρια πολλων θεραπευτικων προσεγγισεων να κρινουμε μονο απο τους εαυτους μας, μονο απο τις δικες ικανοτητες. Ξεχνωντας ή αγνοωντας πως εχουμε διαφορετικες ικανοτητες, διαφορετικες δυναμεις ως οντοτητες ο καθενας μας. Και φυσικα διαφορετικες αποψεις κ αντιληψεις για το τί σημαινει ουσιαστικο κ επιφανειακο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Eraserhead βρηκα αυτη χωρις seeders
> Το Twin Peaks ειναι σιρα ε βρηκα season 1,2 και κατι σαν pilot episode fιre walk with me καπως ετσι...βρηκα και αλλες δυο
> Το μονο που δεν βρηκα ειναι το blue velvet (εχει καμμια σχεση με το τραγουδι?).
> Τεσπα πρεπει να κανω restart να βαλω να κατεβαινουν και να παω για ποτο



Ok Keep


To Twin Peaks είναι σειρά. To Eraserhead μου φαίνεται είναι από τις πρώτες του και είναι τρόμου αλλά πολλή περίεργη από όσο ξέρω...πρέπει να είναι καλή όμως...


Καλά έχουμε μετατρέψει το θρεντ σε chat! Εμ έπρεπε να επαναλειτουργήσει το τσατ γιατί δεν το κάνουν...!Πρέπει να κάνουμε παράπονα


Άντε καληνύχτα παίδες παώ και εγώ έξω να ξεσκάσω λίγο...! (λολ)

----------


## anwnimi

Πάντως ακόμα και μέσα από το χιούμορ πολλές φορές, λέγονται και αλήθειες :Smile: ))

Για να μη με πιάσει πάλι το νευρικό μου γέλιο, με όσα έχασα και είδα που γράψατε έτοιμη είμαι πάλι να συνεχίσω κι εγώ ας πω κάτι διαφορετικό.


Αυτο που βλέπω τώρα παιδιά είναι το πόσο συχνά οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να καταλήξουν κάπου, να συμφωνήσουν ή έστω να ακουμπήσουν ο ένας τον 

άλλον...
Και μετά ξαφνικά, αν υπάρχει λίγη καλή θέληση, λιγότερη άμυνα όπως το είπατε, και βάλουμε το θέμα στην άκρη, τα βρίσκουμε...

Πολύ τη χάρηκα την τελευταία μας σκηνή της μινι συμφιλίωσης :Smile: 

Αλλά μια πίκρα μένει, ένα αγκάθι, του ότι τελικά δεν πλησιάσαμε όσο θα θέλαμε. Και το είδα ότι τελικά είναι εφικτό να πλησιάσουμε, αφού στο χαβαλέ και στο 

χιούμορ τα πάμε μια χαρά, γιατί όχι και σε αυτό που διαφωνήσαμε; Αν υπάρχει καλή θέληση και λιγότερη άμυνα όλα γίνονται ή, αν όχι όλα, πολλά...

Κι όταν λέω καλή θέληση εννοώ να μπορείς να μπαίνεις στη θέση του άλλου για να νιώσεις καλύτερα αυτά που έχει να σου πει...

Χμ, αυτο που με θύμωνε Πάνο είναι ότι δε σε έβλεπα να μπαίνεις στη θέση μου για να καταλάβεις τι με ενόχλησε τόσο στα λεγόμενά σου. Βλέποντας μετά ότι 

τελικά είσαι πολύ χαβαλέ παιδί, ότι είσαι και πολύ αυτοσαρκαστικός, είδα τελικά ότι δε μας χώριζαν και τόοοοσα πολλά όσο νόμιζα στη μεταξύ μας επικοινωνία...
Άρα κι εγώ δεν μπορούσα να μπω στη δική σου θέση για να καταλάβω καλύτερα όσα μου/μας έλεγες. Βλέπω ποια είναι τα λάθη μου, ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να τα δω 

περισσότερο τώρα. Ίσως από την αρχή ήμουν πιο εριστική από όσο θα έπρεπε οπότε σε οδήγησα κι εσένα σε πολύ αμυντική στάση. Σου ζητώ συγνώμη Πάνο.

Το ότι με ενόχλησε αυτό που είπες δεν έπρεπε να μας φτάσει σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, έπρεπε να μείνει απλά αντιπαράθεση. Και έχω κι εγώ μερίδιο ευθύνης σε 

αυτό. Είχα κι εγώ ένα θέμα με το μπαμπά μου, όπως είπε και η weird. Πασχίζω να δώσω σε κάποιον να καταλάβει ότι κάνει κάτι με ενοχλέι, ότι μια συμπεριφορά 

του δεν τη βρίσκω σωστή και βάζω όλο μου το είναι, όλη μου την ενέργεια να τον καταφέρω να δει τη δική μου ματιά, να με δει, να με συναντήσει. Και αν δεν το 

καταφέρω, τώρα πια δε νιώθω ότι φταίω εγώ, απλά αποδέχομαι ίσως πιο εύκολα από ότι πριν το γεγονός ότι ο άλλος ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ να δει με τη δική μου 

ματιά όλα τα πράγματα και θέματα...

Ορίστε και η αυτοανάλυσή μου Πάνο, να μη παραπονιέσαι ότι μόνο εσένα αναλύσαμε :Smile: ))

Και δεν κρύβω ότι για να μη μένει ούτε ένα αγκάθι από την τελευταία μας σκηνή θα ήθελα έστω και λίγο να νιώσεις αυτό που σου λέγαμε, έστω και λίγο ρε γαμώτο. 

(Θα βγάλω πάλι το δίκανο πρόσεχε! Αλλά όχι, δεν το βγάζω)

Να νιώσω ότι δεν πήγε τόσος διάλογος, τόση ενέργεια χαμένη.

Αδιόρθωτη...... :Smile: )))))))

Ραντεβού για μία ακόμη συνεδρία;

----------


## anwnimi

Helena
ναι ένιωσα ότι κάποιοι ειρωνευόσασταν
Αυτή την εντύπωση πήρα και όχι μόνο εγώ νομίζω

Αν έκανα λάθος ζητώ συγνώμη, ειλικρινά

----------


## Helena

μ φανταζομαι εννοεις κι εμενα ε 
φανταζομαι να εννοεις και τη γουιρτν.οτι το εξελαβε σαν ειρωνια 




λαθος κανεις αλλα its ok συμβαινουν αυτα οταν δεν εχεις πιο αμεση επικοινωνια


δε ξερω ο φιλος μας ο πετραν η πανος τι λεει εμενα μ αρεσαν αυτα που διαβασα απο σενα στο τελος παντως

----------


## anwnimi

όχι η weird φυσικά και δεν ένιωσα ότι ειρωνεύτηκε.

Σ\'ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## Helena

ε καλα η γουιρντ ειναι φιλη σου το καταλαβαμε :P:P:P:P

αι μισ δε τσατ :P:P:P

----------


## anwnimi

η μις δε τσατ; 
τι είναι πάλι τούτο;  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

παντως δεν εχω παραπονο..τωρα που περναω λιγο δυσκολα προσωπικα και αρχισα να ποσταρω σαν αντιδραση τεσσερα ατομα βρεθηκαν να μου πουν οτι ειμαι σκληρη και αδυσωπητη μαλλον δεν πολυ κολλαω πλεον εδω μεσα ..η εχω ξεχασει τι εστι φορουμ ..dunno

----------


## anwnimi

Κοίτα κι εγώ αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω πως παρεξηγούμαι σε σχέση με παλαιότερες εποχές του φόρουμ...
Ίσως φταίνε τα άστρα που άναψαν τα αίματα :Smile: 

Ίσως πάλι, για να μιλήσουμε και πιο σοβαρά, όταν είσαι πιο ενεργητικός στο φόρουμ, θα γράψεις περισσοτερα. Έτσι κάποια απο τα λεγόμενά σου κάποιος θα τα παρεξηγησει γιατί δε θα συμφωνέι μαζί τους  :Wink: , κάποια άλλα θα τα παρεξηγήσει γιατί είναι η γραπτή επικοινωνία οπότε δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί το χρώμα και το ύφος με το οποίο τα γράφεις και κάποια άλλα δε θα τα αντιληφθεί γιατί μπαίνουν τα εμπόδια που γενικά υπάρχουν στο να ακουμπήσει ο ένας άνθρωπος τον άλλο...

Πολύ δύσκολη η επικοινωνία Λενάκι μου :Frown: 

Μη το ξαναπείς ότι δεν κολλάς ή ότι ξέχασες τι εστι φόρουμ. Να είδες τη δική μας παρεξήγηση τη λύσαμε με καλή θέληση και ειλικρίνεια και από τις δύο μας :Smile:

----------


## Helena

λεσ να φταινε τα αστρα?αχ και το ελεγε το ωροσκοπιο..... που πα ρε ερμε καραμητρο?

λογικα μαλλον αυτο που λες..οσο περισσοτερο εκτιθεσαι τοσο περισσοτερες οι πιθανοτητες να διαφωνησουν μαζι σου κτλ κτλ .....απλα τελευταια νιωθω καπως περιεργα γι αυτο μπαινω τοσες ωρες εδω..διαβαζω διαβαζω και δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα .. 

δεν ξερω ισως αντιδρω υπερβολικα σε καποια πραγματα ισως.. 

thx anyways

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πάντως ακόμα και μέσα από το χιούμορ πολλές φορές, λέγονται και αλήθειες))
> 
> Για να μη με πιάσει πάλι το νευρικό μου γέλιο, με όσα έχασα και είδα που γράψατε έτοιμη είμαι πάλι να συνεχίσω κι εγώ ας πω κάτι διαφορετικό.
> 
> 
> Αυτο που βλέπω τώρα παιδιά είναι το πόσο συχνά οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να καταλήξουν κάπου, να συμφωνήσουν ή έστω να ακουμπήσουν ο ένας τον 
> 
> άλλον...
> ...




Εγώ πάλι τα θεωρώ αυτά τρομακτικά υπερβολικά! Δήλαδή είναι σαν να αντίκρυσα ένα άλλο πλανήτη. Μου φαίνεται τρομερή υπερβολλή να πάει κάποιος σε τόσο προσωπικό επίπεδο και να αρχίσει να αναλύει \"και έλα στην θέση μου\" και συναισθηματισμοί και δράμα και μπλα μπλα σε ένα ραντομ Φορουμ με ραντομ άτομα! Δηλαδή καθίστε ρε παιδιά ο σκοπός είναι να τα κάνουμε αυτά έξω με κανονικούς ανθρώπους, εδώ σε ένα ραντομ φορουμ θα το κάνουμε? Με αγνώστους που δεν ξέρετε καν ποιοι είναι και η μόνη επαφή ε\'ιναι ένα κείμενο που ποσταρει ο καθένας όποτε του κατέβει? Δηλαδή εγώ μπορεί να είμαι αυτός ο 60-χρονών άξεστος τύπος 200 κιλών που φοράει φανελάκι με λεκέδες πάνω (μπλιαξ!)... η να είμαι κάποιος κακόβουλος που δεν είναι καν αυτός που έχει πει ότι είναι και σπάει πλάκα γιατί΄ξέρω γω, είναι loser (δεν λέω ότι είμαι αυτός λολ).

Δεν ξέρω εμένα μου φάνηκαν όλα αυτά too much δηλαδή ακραία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορώ να γίνω φίλος με κάποιον μέσω ιντερεντ, αν έχουμε τσατ η με το msn οκ, αλλά ως εκεί, τώρα άυτό το δράμα που έγινε ΄στο φορουμ είναι υπερβολή. Λοιπόν χαιρετώ πάω για ποτακι c u later :P :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Μμμμ, ο Πανος γράφει τώρα...
σσσσσσσσσσσ
ησυχία

 :Smile: )))

Μπορεί βεβαια και να μας την έκανε και να άφησε τον ΗΥ αναμμένο και τζάμπα καίει κι ο δικός μας :Smile: ))

----------


## Helena

ετσι ειναι ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει ετσι κι αλιως κανενας δεν τον ξερει αγνωστος μεταξυ αγνωστων..καλη σε καποια πραγματα αλλα και ενδεχομενως επικινδυνη η ανωνυμια

----------


## anwnimi

Ωχ την είχα αναμενόμενη κι αυτή την αντίδραση.

Ήμουν προετοιμασμένη κάπως, όχι και πολύ :Frown: 

Πάντως απογοητεύτηκα, δεν μπορώ να πω.
Έκανα μια ειλικρινή προσπάθεια.

ΟΚ, όπως θες. Εγώ δε μετανιώνω για ότι έγραψα, τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα. 

Εγώ πάντως δεν είμαι ράντομ ούτε εδώ ούτε στη ζωή μου και δε θέλω ποτέ να γίνω.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που μπαίνεις και γράφεις τόσα σε ένα φόρουμ ενώ το θεωρείς ράντομ. Δε χρειάζεται όμως να μου απαντήσεις γιατί θα ξεκινήσουμε καινούριο κύκλο διαβουλεύσεων.

Πωπω κανένα σημείο επαφής...

Γεια σου και σένα. Να περάσεις καλά.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δηλαδή καθίστε ρε παιδιά ο σκοπός είναι να τα κάνουμε αυτά έξω με κανονικούς ανθρώπους, εδώ σε ένα ραντομ φορουμ θα το κάνουμε? Με αγνώστους που δεν ξέρετε καν ποιοι είναι και η μόνη επαφή ε\'ιναι ένα κείμενο που ποσταρει ο καθένας όποτε του κατέβει? Δηλαδή εγώ μπορεί να είμαι αυτός ο 60-χρονών άξεστος τύπος 200 κιλών που φοράει φανελάκι με λεκέδες πάνω (μπλιαξ!)... η να είμαι κάποιος κακόβουλος που δεν είναι καν αυτός που έχει πει ότι είναι και σπάει πλάκα γιατί΄ξέρω γω, είναι loser (δεν λέω ότι είμαι αυτός λολ).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω εμένα μου φάνηκαν όλα αυτά too much δηλαδή ακραία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορώ να γίνω φίλος με κάποιον μέσω ιντερεντ, αν έχουμε τσατ η με το msn οκ, αλλά ως εκεί, τώρα άυτό το δράμα που έγινε ΄στο φορουμ είναι υπερβολή. Λοιπόν χαιρετώ πάω για ποτακι c u later :P


Petran δεν ξερω τί εννοεις υπερβολη κ για πια αναλυση μιλας κ δραμα γιατι να σου πω την αληθεια, πληττω οταν ειναι να διαβασω ολοκληρα κατεβατα. Ομως διαβασα αυτο για την επικοινωνια μεσω φορουμ και θα θελα να πω δυο κουβεντες.

Ακομα και χωρις να εχω την εικονα σου κ εσυ την δικη μου ειμαστε κανονικοι ανθρωποι και οι αποψεις μου ειναι αυτες που γραφω εδω. Οι παρεξηγησεις μου ειναι αυτες, οι διαφωνιες κλπ. Και οσο σεβομαι τον συνομιλητη μου εκει εξω το ιδιο κανω και εδω. Δεν ειμαι μια αλλη, αλλα ειμαι μερος του εαυτου μου εδω. Οχι ολοκληρη βεβαια, αλλα ενα μου κομματι.

Οποιος σπαει πλακα, λεγοντας οτι του κατέβει δεν με χαλαει. Δικαιωμα του. Τα κειμενα που λες, δεν τα υποτιμω. Ειναι κομματι του χρονου μας, του μυαλου μας, των αντιληψεων μας.

Τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτο, τιποτα λιγοτερο. 

Οσο για την φιλια που αναφερεις, οχι δεν πιστευω οτι μπορεις να γινεις φιλος ετσι. Μπορεις να κανεις μια αρχη, αλλα οχι να στησεις μια φιλια ετσι.

----------


## Helena

ενα φορουμ οσο ΄΄καλο ΄΄και να ειναι δε μπορει να αντικαταστησει η να εχει την ιδια &lt;βαρυτητα&gt; σε καμια περιπτωση την real time επαφη (sic )με τους γυρω μας  :Wink: 

αυτα απο μενα για σημερις καληνυχτω σας αρκετα σας κουρασα :P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ωχ την είχα αναμενόμενη κι αυτή την αντίδραση.
> 
> Ήμουν προετοιμασμένη κάπως, όχι και πολύ
> 
> Πάντως απογοητεύτηκα, δεν μπορώ να πω.
> Έκανα μια ειλικρινή προσπάθεια.
> 
> ΟΚ, όπως θες. Εγώ δε μετανιώνω για ότι έγραψα, τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα. 
> ...



Κάτσε ρε Anwnimi τώρα εγώ μπαίνω και γράφω για να μοιραστώ κάποια πράγματα, όχι για να ζήσω την ζωή σε τετράγωνα με κείμενο μέσα γραμμένα από δεν ξέρω ποιον! 

Δεν ξέρω ποια είσαι, τι κάνεις από που είσαι που έρχεσαι πς μοιάζεις θα κάτσω τώρα να να σκεφτώ \"μπές στην θέση μουυυ\" και \"και προσπάθησε να καταλααβειςςςς\" και τι να καταλάβω Anwnimi? \"Anwnimi\" εισαι...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> ενα φορουμ οσο ΄΄καλο ΄΄και να ειναι δε μπορει να αντικαταστησει η να εχει την ιδια &lt;βαρυτητα&gt; σε καμια περιπτωση την real time επαφη (sic )με τους γυρω μας 
> 
> αυτα απο μενα για σημερις καληνυχτω σας αρκετα σας κουρασα :P


συμφωνω απολυτα. μονο που οτι γραφουμε εμας καθρεφτιζει,οχι καποιον αλλο. αυτο μονο.

καλο βράδυ Helena, αν και δεν ειδα να κουρασες κανεναν....
εκτος αν εννοεις την διαφωνια. Η διαφωνια μας δεν με κουρασε. Δεν με κουράζει η διαφωνια. Η ελλειψη σεβασμου με κουράζει....

----------


## anwnimi

Δηλαδή λες ότι εγώ ζω τη ζωή μου στο φόρουμ; 
Μάλιστα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες που ήρθα στο πατρικό μου ναι, δεν έκανα και τίποτα άλλο :Smile: 

Όμως, επειδή δε βρίσκω τι άλλο να σου πω σου απαντώ με τα λόγια της Σοφίας

\"Ακομα και χωρις να εχω την εικονα σου κ εσυ την δικη μου ειμαστε κανονικοι ανθρωποι και οι αποψεις μου ειναι αυτες που γραφω εδω. Οι παρεξηγησεις μου ειναι αυτες, οι διαφωνιες κλπ. Και οσο σεβομαι τον συνομιλητη μου εκει εξω το ιδιο κανω και εδω. *Δεν ειμαι μια αλλη, αλλα ειμαι μερος του εαυτου μου εδω. Οχι ολοκληρη βεβαια, αλλα ενα μου κομματι.*


Τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτο, τιποτα λιγοτερο. 

Οσο για την φιλια που αναφερεις, οχι δεν πιστευω οτι μπορεις να γινεις φιλος ετσι. Μπορεις να κανεις μια αρχη, αλλα οχι να στησεις μια φιλια ετσι. \"

Ω ξέρεις πόσα άλλα θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω πάνω σ\'αυτά που έγραψες;

Μα ξέρω δε θα έχει αξία, δε θα ακουμπήσω πουθενά, θα είναι σαν να μιλάς κι εσύ κι εγώ σε τοίχο. Κουράστηκα, δεν μπορώ :Smile: 

Τουλάχιστον κάποιοι από εδώ μέσα *και εκεί έξω το σημαντικότερο*  με πιάνουν. Αυτό είναι σημαντικό κι έτσι επιλέγεις και σε ποιον μιλάς για να μην το κάνεις άδικα...

----------


## Empneustns

παντως οταν καποια ατομα γραφουν ενα χρονο και πανω στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ,και ουσιαστικα εχουν αναφερει πραγματα που δεν τα εχουν αναφερει στο 99% των γνωστων τους,και που αυτο σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα ισως και να τα γνωριζεις σε μεγαλυτερο βαθος απο αλλα ατομα στον εξω κοσμο,(χωρις βεβαια να υποσκελιζω την προσωπικη επαφη που εμφανιζει ενα αλλο κοματι του καθε ατομου που γραφει στο φορουμ),τοτε τα πραγματα δεν ειναι και τοσο \"τυχαια\".Απλα χρειαζεται διαλογη για το ποιοι ειναι ραντομ και ποιοι οχι,ποιοι μπαινουν για την πλακα τους και ποιοι βγαζουν ενα κοματι του εαυτου τους ....

----------


## keep_walking

Σκ...τα κατι να κατεβασω τις ταινιες ,κατι να κανω ενα μπανιο, κατι να φαω περασε η ωρα και μου κοπηκε η διαθεση να βγω εξω αν και δεν δουλευω αυριο :Frown: 
To φορουμ ειναι καλο γιατι εχει ανωνυμια,λες οτι θες,υπαρχει παντα ακομα και αν χαθεις για κανα διμηνο,δεν σου ζηταει ανταλλαγματα.
Και εχει και αλλα καλα μου αρεσει πχ ο γραπτος λογος,εκφραζομαι οταν γραφω και επικοινωνω με αυτον τον τροπο.
Ειναι σαν ημερολογιο μονο που δεν ντρεπεσαι να το δειξεις σε ολο το κοσμο και να παρεις απαντησεις γιατι εισαι ανωνυμος.
Τεσπα για τον καθενα σημαινει διαφορετικα πραγματα.
Και κατι που με στενοχωρει.
Περναω αρκετο χρονο εδω,και το εκνευριστικο ειναι οτι αυτες τις ωρες δεν μπορω να τις συζητησω με καποιον real life...τι εκανες σημερα χαζευα στο internet θα του πω.
Δεν μπορω να του πω οτι γραφω σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας και ειμαι ο ταδε και σημερα εγινε...αυτο... εκεινο... το αλλο,οι αλλοι ομως μπορουν να μιλανε για το facebook κλπ.
Δεν γινεται να τα εχω ολα φυσικα.
Χαιρομαι πολυ για καποιες γνωριμιες που εχω κανει απο δω αν και δυσκολο να συναντηθουμε ποτε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Δηλαδή λες ότι εγώ ζω τη ζωή μου στο φόρουμ; 
> Μάλιστα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες που ήρθα στο πατρικό μου ναι, δεν έκανα και τίποτα άλλο
> 
> Όμως, επειδή δε βρίσκω τι άλλο να σου πω σου απαντώ με τα λόγια της Σοφίας
> 
> \"Ακομα και χωρις να εχω την εικονα σου κ εσυ την δικη μου ειμαστε κανονικοι ανθρωποι και οι αποψεις μου ειναι αυτες που γραφω εδω. Οι παρεξηγησεις μου ειναι αυτες, οι διαφωνιες κλπ. Και οσο σεβομαι τον συνομιλητη μου εκει εξω το ιδιο κανω και εδω. *Δεν ειμαι μια αλλη, αλλα ειμαι μερος του εαυτου μου εδω. Οχι ολοκληρη βεβαια, αλλα ενα μου κομματι.*
> 
> 
> ...



Μετά από την έξοδο και σε κατάσταση ημι-διάλυσης λέω να ρίξω κανα ποστάκι (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!)




Δεν είπα αυτό για σένα Anwnimi (για το \"η ζωή μου είναι στο ιντερνετ\" μιλάω) μην παραφράζεις τα λόγια μου, που το είπα αυτό για σένα? 






Εντάξει τι να πω ίσως να είμαι εγώ ο λοξός και μάλλον έτσι θα είναι γιατί το φορουμ έχει άλλο χαρακτήρα από αυτόν που έχω συνηθίσει από άλλα φρορουμ που ποσταρω...


Εδώ και χρόνια ποσταρω και σε ξένα φορουμ και σε Ελληνικά, και έχω κατα καιρούς γράψει τεράστια ποστς, κυρίως σε ξένα φορουμ για διάφορα θέματα πολιτικά, μουσικής, φιλοσοφία (εε φιλοσοφία του φραπέ μην φανταστείτε Descartes και Αριστοτέλη λολ) ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε να \"απολογηθώ για κάτι\", να \"μπω στην θέση του άλλου\", η να \"νιώσω ενσυναίσθηση\" η να \"ζητήσω συγνώμη\" για κάτι που είπα...όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται παρα-φουσκωμένα ως εκεί που δεν πάει... γιατί αυτή είναι η φύση του φορουμ πάντα, μιλάς για τα του φορουμ θέματα και μένεις πάνω σε αυτά, ανεξάρτητα πόσο μιλάς και πόσο εμβαθύνεις στο θέμα δεν έχει σχέση αυτό, δεν πας σε προσωπικά χωράφια έτσι έχω μάθει εγώ...


Τώρα βέβαια, επειδή η ίδια η φύση αυτού του φορουμ έχει να κάνει με προσωπικά θέματα, φαίνεται ότι έχετε συνηθίσει σε αυτό το ποιο προσωπικό ύφος εδώ μέσα...και εγώ έχω μιλήσει ποιο προσωπικά εδώ μέσα κατά καιρούς, αλλά όταν εγώ το ήθελα, τώρα το να πρέπει να νιώσω και ενσυναίσθηση και να μπω στην θέση του (κάθε) άλλου, ποια θέση, δεν ξέρω καν ποια είσαι βρε anwnimi, δεν ξέρω καν το όνομα σου, πόσο χρονών είσαι, από που κατάγεσαι, τι κάνεις, είσαι μια anwnimi στην κυριολεξία της λέξης...! Εγώ μπαίνω για να μοιραστώ κάποια πραγματάκια, το ποιο προσωπικό που έκανα είναι όταν πείραξα την weird η εσένα, που σιγά σε κάθε φορουμ/chat/whatever γίνεται αυτό και δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου προσωπικό αλλά εντελώς επιφανειακό.


Βασικά τα φορουμ πιστεύω είναι για ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών όχι για να μιμείται καταστάσεις της ζωής...πραγματικά πιστεύω μπορείς να μάθεις καταπληκτικά πράγματα από τον οποιοδήποτε, γι\'αυτό και μπαίνω σε φορουμ, μάλλον γιατί είμαι \"information-whore\" (λολ, απλά μια αστεία έκφραση) και πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και τα ποιο απομακρυσμένα-σε-μένα άτομα μπορούν να δώσουν όπως και να πάρουν κάτι σε/από μένα...δηλαδή εγώ είμαι ένας 27χρονος απόφοιτος μιας σχολής που ετοιμάζεται να πάει στρατό, και μπορώ να \"μάθω\" κάτι από μια 50χρονη παντρεμένη γυναίκα η ένα 16χρονο emo έφηβο (λολ) πραγματικά όλοι μπορούν να σου δώσουν όπως και να πάρουν κάτι σε/από εσένα αρκεί να ξέρεις που να κοιτάξεις...



Αλήθεια όμως, στην πραγματική ζωή πόσο προσωπικές σχέσεις θα μπορούσα να συνάψω με αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα? (εππ πονηροί η κυρία είναι παντρεμένη!) Δεν θα ήθελα ούτε θα μπορούσα απλά...πόσο μάλλον να πρέπει να νιώσω και κάτι προσωπικό με αυτούς...ακριβώς έτσι το βλέπω και εδώ..απλά σε ένα φορουμ (ψυχολογικών) προβλημάτων (δεν θα πω ψυχολογίας ο τίτλος είναι εντελώς παραπλανητικός, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επιστήμης της ψυχολογίας δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτά) είναι εύκολο να δημιουργηθουν τέτοιες \"ψευδαισθήσεις ζωής\" και πραγματικά δείχνει πως ο άνθρωπος (-ινος εγκέφαλος) μπορεί να \"πλάσει\" ακόμα και από τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία την πραγματικότητά του, όπως ακριβώς όταν είμασταν μικροί, όταν μας έβαζαν οι γονείς μας για ύπνο το βράδυ στο σκοτεινό μας δωμάτιο μπορούσαμε να βλέπουμε σκιές να μεταμορφώνονται σε ολόκληρα τέρατα. Τα ελάχιστα φωτόνια που φτάναν στον οφθαλμό μας ήταν αρκετά για να τα χρησιμοποιήσει ο εγκέφαλος και να δημιουργήσει αντιλήψεις, αντιλήψεις που ως ένα σημείο εμείς ελέγχαμε, αφού θέλαμε κάτι μαγικό, κάτι τρομακτικό να γίνει όπως στον peter pan που βλέπαμε πριν λίγο. 




Τώρα οκ αν είναι κάποια άτομα που είναι ποιο κοντά σε αυτό που είμαι και εγώ (ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό) να αναπτύξουμε και ποιο πολλές σχέσεις πάντα μέσα είμαι σε αυτό, με msn κλπ. αλλά το να πρέπει να πάω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο με κάθε άτομο εδώ μέσα εεε είναι απλά υπερβολικό. Απλά είναι η φύση του φορουμ αυτή τέτοια που γίνεται αυτό φαίνεται οπότε εγώ είμαι ο outlaw της υπόθεσης (όπως πάντα!). Τεσπα, άντε καληνύχτα...!

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δεν είπα αυτό για σένα Anwnimi (για το \"η ζωή μου είναι στο ιντερνετ\" μιλάω) μην παραφράζεις τα λόγια μου, που το είπα αυτό για σένα?


Μήπως εδώ;



> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Κάτσε ρε Anwnimi τώρα εγώ μπαίνω και γράφω για να μοιραστώ κάποια πράγματα, όχι για να ζήσω την ζωή σε τετράγωνα με κείμενο μέσα γραμμένα από δεν ξέρω ποιον!


Αν και σε κατάσταση ημι-διάλυσης, όπως εσύ το είπες, για μένα το τελευταίο-τελευταίο σου κείμενο ήταν και το πιο κατατοπιστικό-εκφραστικό από μέρους σου, χωρίς να νιώθω ότι μιλάω σε υπολογιστή ηλεκτρονικής ανάλυσης!

Συμφωνώ ότι τα φόρουμ δεν είναι και δε θα πρέπει να γίνεται για κανέναν η πραγματικότητά του. Οπότε λες ότι το γεγονός αυτό σε κάνει να μην αντιμετωπίζεις ιδιαίτερα σοβαρά τους χώρους αυτούς μιας και δεν είναι πραγματικότητα.
Μέχρι εδώ σύμφωνοι. Δε σημαίνει ότι αν κάποιος με προσβάλει ή με βρίσει θα βάλω τη σκούφια μου να κλάιεί ή θα με επηρεάσει τόσο όσο και στην πραγματική ζωή μου.

Αυτό όμως ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ότι μπορώ να λέω ότι θέλω, όπως θέλω και πόσο μάλλον να δηλώνω ότι είμαι και ειδικός σε κανέναν πάσχων εδώ μέσα. Να χαρακτηρίζω οτιδήποτε με το οποίο δε συμφωνώ ως οτι να ναι και μάλιστα χωρίς επιχειρήματα αλλά και να προτείνω αλλαγή ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης! Και όλα αυτά σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων, όπως είπαμε έτσι; Σε παιδιά που έχουν κάποιο θέμα. Όχι σε ένα φόρουμ για gamers ή για μουσική, για κινηματογράφο, για σεξουαλικές συνευρέσεις ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο.
Λίγη δεοντολογία ή ευαισθησία δε θα έβλαπτε.

Ακόμα κι αν ξέρω ότι εδώ είναι ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία και όχι πραγματική. Πώς να σου το πω Πάνο, αν εσύ τα παίρνεις όλα τόσο αστεία εδώ μέσα, και ότι μπορείς να πετάς το οτιδήποτε, το ξανατονίζω στο φόρουμ ψυχολογικής στήριξης - για εμένα και όχι απλά προβλημάτων για εσένα - δε σημαίνει ότι κι ο άλλος τα παίρνει τόσο αστεία όπως εσύ.

Για σένα το φόρουμ αυτό μπορεί να είναι απλά να περάσει η ώρα όπως το είπες, για άλλους είναι κάτι παραπάνω, χωρίς όμως να πρέπει αυτό να γίνεται η ζωή, όπως λες και συμφωνώ απόλυτα (γιατί εκεί πάμε σε άλλα προβλήματα).
Ήδη σου άνέφεραν κάποια παιδιά κάποια παραδείγματα για το το εστί φόρουμ για εκείνους.
Να πω τι σήμαινε και τι σημαίνει το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ για μένα.
Ήταν το πρώτο μέρος που μπήκα και είδα ότι επίσης κάποιοι άλλοι πάσχουν από πανικό γιατί ντρεπόμουν να το παραδεχτώ. 
Ήταν το πρώτο μέρος που έκανα μια μεγάλη προσωπική εξομολήγηση αποκαλύπτοντας κάποια πράγματα που δεν τα είχα σε κανέναν και αυτό με βοήθησε να το κάνω έπειτα πιο άνετα στην προσωπική μου ζωή.
Ήταν το μέρος που ξεκίνησα 2 φιλίες (ξεκίνησα είπα όχι ότι τις διατήρησα μέσω του φόρουμ αποκλειστικά), η μία εκ των οποίων εξαιρετικά πολύτιμη για μένα και την πορεία μου ως άνθρωπο.
Ήταν το μέρος που κατά κάποιο τρόπο με ώθησε να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία για να λύσω τα όποια θέματά μου.
Ήταν το μέρος που με έκανε να έχω περισσότερη ευαισθησία και ανοιχτό μυαλό με άτομα με άλλες ψυχικές νόσους πέρα από τις δικές μου, όπως σχιζοφρένεια, διπολική διαταραχή και είδα τι άτομα θαυμαστά υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα προς μίμηση (φωτογραφίζω κάποιους, όλοι λίγο πολύ καταλάβατε).
Είναι το μέρος που παίρνω και δίνω στήριξη σε όποιον τη ζητά, αισθανόμενη κι εγώ όμορφα γιατί μου αρέσει και το θεωρώ δίκαιο και ανθρώπινο πως όπως κατά καιρούς βοηθήθηκα εξαιρετικά από εδώ μέσα, έτσι να βοηθήσω κι εγώ.

Οπότε για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους, που θα μπορούσα να γράψω σελίδες επί των σελίδων για το κάθε τι που πήρα από εδώ μέσα, Πάνο όχι, το φόρουμ δεν το βλέπω τόσο αστεία και επιφανειακά όσο εσύ. Ούτε το βλέπω σαν τη ζωή μου φυσικά!
Και το ότι σου ζητώ να μπεις στη θέση μου, αγαπητέ μου, δε σου ζήτησα να γίνεις φίλος μου, το παρεξήγησες. Αν δε θέλεις να δεις τη θέση μου σχετικά με αυτό που διαφωνώ μαζί σου, μη μπαίνεις άλλο στον κόπο. Δεν μπορείς. Αυτό δείχνουν οι αμέτρητες σελίδες που γράψαμε άδικα και μάταια.

Λυπάμαι. Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την άποψη των διαχειριστών του φόρουμ για να ξέρω αν συμφωνούν ή όχι μαζί σου, για το πόσο σοβαρά πρέπει να μιλά κάποιος εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Αυτό όχι στο να σε \"συνετήσουν\" και να σε κάνουν \"ντα\", καμία τέτοια πρόθεση δεν έχω. Πραγματικά. 

Αυτό που θέλω να ξέρω είναι η κατευθυντήρια γραμμή του φόρουμ, αν λειτουργεί όπως το είχα στο μυαλό μου και τόσο σοβαρά όσο εγώ το έπαιρνα ή αν ήταν αυτά στη φαντασία μου, οπότε κακώς ασχολούμαι.

Αυτά είχα να πω και βάζω τη δική μου προσωπική τελεία.

----------


## weird

Θέλω να πω πάρα πολλά.
Μα τώρα δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή.
Ελενάκι θέλω κι εσένα να σου πω κάποια πράγματα.
Το βραδάκι θα ξαναμπώ,
προς το παρόν, άλλα πράγματα έχουν προτεραιότητα. Φιλάκια παιδιά.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Δεν είπα αυτό για σένα Anwnimi (για το \"η ζωή μου είναι στο ιντερνετ\" μιλάω) μην παραφράζεις τα λόγια μου, που το είπα αυτό για σένα?
> 
> 
> ...



Και αυτό που είπα \"Όχι για να ζήσω την ζωή μου...\" είναι αντίστοιχο με το \"Anwnimi έχεις ζωή μόνο μέσα στο ιντερνετ\"? ΟΧΙ. Εσύ και η Anwnimi νομίζατε ότι αυτό υπονοώ.



Τώρα τι να παω αυτά εξακολουθώ να τα βλέπω υπερβολές λες και το e-psychology είναι το special forum που είναι ανώτερο από άλλα φορουμς και θα πρέπει να βάλουμε ξεχωριστή αστυνόμευση...


Πάει καιρός που δεν μίλησα σαν \"ρομποτάκι\" Weird, δεν είδες το αρκουδάκι και όλα αυτά τα γλυκά που έγραψα τις τελευταίες σελίδες?

----------


## weird

Πάνο τα είδα.
Ας μιλήσουμε καθαρά.
Οταν καταθέτεις την επιστημονική σου άποψη, είσαι άκρως ορθολογιστικός και εγκυκλοπαιδικός γιατί έτσι έχεις επιλέξει να είσαι, όταν καταθέτεις την επιστημονική σου άποψη, αυτό θεωρείς ως το ωφελιμότερο απο κάθε απόψεως.
Ετσι το βλέπω.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, όταν αποφασίζεις να βγάλεις κι άλλες πλευρές σου, σίγουρα, δείχνεις στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης ιδιότητάς σου.. χεχε 
ακόμα κι αν αυτά είναι οργισμένες ατάκες
ή γλυκούλικα αρκουδάκια. 
 :Smile:

----------


## weird

Άνάσα. Αναπνοή. Χαλάρωμα. Άπλωμα. 
Πόσα πρόσωπα χωράνε μέσα σε έναν άνθρωπο? Πολλά, όσα και συναισθήματα. 
Γαλήνη. Ηρεμία. Καθαρότητα σκέψης και νου.

Καταρχήν, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ότι η γιαγιά μου, που ετοιμαζόμουν να την «κλάψω», είναι καλύτερα. Σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει από το νοσοκομείο…

Κατά δεύτερον, θέλω να πω πολλά πάνω στα γεγονότα τα πιο τελευταία. 

Πάνο, πάντα μου άρεζε ο θυμός. Φρόντιζα συχνά να θυμώνω, ακόμα και αυτούς που αγάπησα πολύ. Ένιωθα έτσι ότι κοιτούσα πιο κοντά την αλήθεια τους. Πως λένε ότι όταν θυμώνουμε, βγαίνουμε εκτός εαυτού? Ε εγώ λέω ότι όταν θυμώνουμε, μπαίνουμε εντός εαυτού. 

Όταν θυμώνεις, δεν χωρούν ευγένειες, ούτε δεύτερες σκέψεις. Δεν χωρούν καθωσπρεπισμοί, εκλογικεύσεις, δεν χωρεί η έγνοια του άλλου. Είσαι εσύ και το καζάνι σου που βράζει και ξερνάς αυτούσιο, το περιεχόμενο. 

Μου αρέσουν τα αυτούσια, ακατέργαστα περιεχόμενα, ακόμα και κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες.
Αυτό ήταν μια παρένθεση  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο τα είδα.
> Ας μιλήσουμε καθαρά.
> Οταν καταθέτεις την επιστημονική σου άποψη, είσαι άκρως ορθολογιστικός και εγκυκλοπαιδικός γιατί έτσι έχεις επιλέξει να είσαι, όταν καταθέτεις την επιστημονική σου άποψη, αυτό θεωρείς ως το ωφελιμότερο απο κάθε απόψεως.
> Ετσι το βλέπω.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, όταν αποφασίζεις να βγάλεις κι άλλες πλευρές σου, σίγουρα, δείχνεις στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης ιδιότητάς σου.. χεχε 
> ακόμα κι αν αυτά είναι οργισμένες ατάκες
> ή γλυκούλικα αρκουδάκια.



Εε ναι όταν είναι για επιστημονικό θα πρέπει να είμαι ορθολογιστικός και εγκυκλοπαιδικός τι θα έπρεπε να είμαι συναισθηματικός? Επιστημονικό είναι...βέβαια θα μπορούσα να είμαι ποιο \"εκλαικευμένος\" και \"επικοινωνιακός\" οκ αυτό είναι αλήθεια...



Εγώ πάλι έχω καταλάβει ότι είσαι υπερβολικά συναισθηματική, δηλαδή εκεί που γράφουμε κάτι ξαφνικά \"ωπ παιδιά μου ήρθε έμπνευση\"! και νασου παρεμβάλλεται από το πουθενά ένα ποίημα...! δεν είναι λίγο έξω από τα πλαίσια της κατάστασης αυτό λολ?


Μετά από όλα αυτά, επιτέλους κατάλαβα ότι είσαι...





...emo!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Άνάσα. Αναπνοή. Χαλάρωμα. Άπλωμα. 
> Πόσα πρόσωπα χωράνε μέσα σε έναν άνθρωπο? Πολλά, όσα και συναισθήματα. 
> Γαλήνη. Ηρεμία. Καθαρότητα σκέψης και νου.
> 
> Καταρχήν, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ότι η γιαγιά μου, που ετοιμαζόμουν να την «κλάψω», είναι καλύτερα. Σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει από το νοσοκομείο…
> 
> Κατά δεύτερον, θέλω να πω πολλά πάνω στα γεγονότα τα πιο τελευταία. 
> 
> ...






http://www.emoboyfriend.com/img/catp...o-pictures.jpg

----------


## PETRAN

lol teen angst. Αλήθεια πόσο χρόνών είσαι Weird? Πλάκα κάνω ε...(ξανά! χα-χα-χα, σατανικό γέλιο...)  :Smile: :P

----------


## weird

Κοίτα, 
στο χαώδες κείμενο για το οποίο με κατηγόρησες,
αχχαχαχαα μου φαίνεται αστείο τώρα πια,
ήμουν ορθολογική...
κατά τα άλλα ναι,
πετάγομαι πολύ εύκολα απο
τη λογική στο συναίσθημα.
Ειδικά εδω πέρα,\\που έχω την άνεση να το κάνω
γιατί όχι?
Αυτοί που με ξέρουν στην πραγματικότητα,
λενε οτι είμαι και τα δύο..
και πολύ λογική και πολύ συναισθηματική.
Ε ανάλογα με τις φάσεις, 
η ζυγαριά γέρνει πιο πολύ σε κάποια κατεύθυνση.

Καληνυχτώ.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κοίτα, 
> στο χαώδες κείμενο για το οποίο με κατηγόρησες,
> αχχαχαχαα μου φαίνεται αστείο τώρα πια,
> ήμουν ορθολογική...
> κατά τα άλλα ναι,
> πετάγομαι πολύ εύκολα απο
> τη λογική στο συναίσθημα.
> Ειδικά εδω πέρα,\\που έχω την άνεση να το κάνω
> ...


 Άντε καληνύχτα Weird. Πω δεν μπήκε και η Anwnimi σήμερα θα φρίκαρε με το χθεσινό μου ποστ... :P

----------


## anwnimi

Πάνο......
Γιούχουυυυυ!

Καλά σήμερα δε σου απάντησα;

Και βλέπω ότι μου απάντησες και ως weird...

Μάλλον με αυτά που κάνεις τείνω να αποφανθώ ότι είσαι όντως ο 60-χρονος με το μπλιάξ μπλουζάκι (λολ) αφού άρχισες να μας μπερδεύεις!

----------


## anwnimi

Ναι με φρίκαρες δεν μπορώ να πω αλλά δε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη να μη μπω και στο φόρουμ :Smile: 

Μου θυμίζεις και κάποιον πολύυυυυυυ γνωστό μου πριν από μερικά, μάλλον 2, χρόνια, οπότε σου έχω μια ιδιαίτερη συμπαθεια :Smile:  

(Αλλά σόρυ, τώρα το πήγα προσωπικά σε ένα απρόσωπο φόρουμ και δεν κάνει :Smile:  )

Καληνύχτα σε όλους και όνειρα γλυκά.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ναι με φρίκαρες δεν μπορώ να πω αλλά δε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη να μη μπω και στο φόρουμ
> 
> Μου θυμίζεις και κάποιον πολύυυυυυυ γνωστό μου πριν από μερικά, μάλλον 2, χρόνια, οπότε σου έχω μια ιδιαίτερη συμπαθεια 
> 
> (Αλλά σόρυ, τώρα το πήγα προσωπικά σε ένα απρόσωπο φόρουμ και δεν κάνει )
> 
> Καληνύχτα σε όλους και όνειρα γλυκά.



Ωχ ρε συ δεν κατάλαβα ότι απάντησες και σε έκανα quote κιόλας λολ...Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με την Weird όλη την ώρα! 



Τώρα πως θα κοιμηθώ το βράδυ...!!!

*άφθονα δάκρυα αρχίζουν να κυλάνε στα ευαίσθητα και νεανικά (μη-αηδιαστικά μη-χοντρά) μάγουλα του petran...

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος κατα βάθος και δένομαι εύκολα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο...! 


κλαψ λυγμ  :Frown:  :Frown:  

(!)

Ελπίζω να σε δω αύριο...

( χτυπακάρδια στο e-psychology)

----------


## ntini

paidia asxeto alla exete parekleinei ligaki apo auto pou leei o filos kapa.......voitheia zitise o anthropos... :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ωχ ρε συ δεν κατάλαβα ότι απάντησες και σε έκανα quote κιόλας λολ...Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με την Weird όλη την ώρα!


Πλέον οι συμπαθειες δεν κρύβονται λοιπόν :Smile: ))




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ελπίζω να σε δω αύριο...
> 
> ( χτυπακάρδια στο e-psychology)


Έλα τώρα μη μου ρίχνεις e-στάχτη στα μάτια :Smile: ))




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> *άφθονα δάκρυα αρχίζουν να κυλάνε στα ευαίσθητα και νεανικά (μη-αηδιαστικά μη-χοντρά) μάγουλα του petran...


Αν θέλουμε το πιστεύουμε :Smile: ))
Αλήθεια γιατί είναι απαραίτητο κάθε 60-χρονος να έχει αηδιαστικά και χοντρά μάγουλα;  :Frown: ((
Εμένα μου αρέσει να τα βλέπω ως κουρασμένα αλλά γεμάτα εμπειρίες, πόνο κι ευτυχία, μάγουλα :Smile: 

(και όχι δεν είμαι 60 απέχω πολύυυυ ακόμα :Smile:  )




> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος κατα βάθος και δένομαι εύκολα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο...!


Εδώ δε θα σε ακολουθήσω - συμπληρώνοντας κάτι για αυτό που λες ή κάτι για μένα - μιας και έχεις μια τάση στο να γειώνεις. 
Οπότε ας μείνω στην τελεία που έχω βάλει που όμως έγινε άνω τελεία.

Ε-φιλάκια :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by ntini_
> paidia asxeto alla exete parekleinei ligaki apo auto pou leei o filos kapa.......voitheia zitise o anthropos...


Ntini έχεις δίκιο. Ζητήσαμε να μας μεταφέρουν αλλά... αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας :Smile: )

Μάλλον δε μας πήραν είδηση γι\'αυτό.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by ntini_
> paidia asxeto alla exete parekleinei ligaki apo auto pou leei o filos kapa.......voitheia zitise o anthropos...


To ξέρουμε, 
πάλι καλά που ο ίδιος δείχνει αρκετά εντάξει με αυτό.
Οντως, ζητήσαμε να μεταφερθούμε.

----------


## weird

Καλή μου Έλενα, 
στο μνμ που μου έστειλες, μεταξύ άλλων, μου ζήτησες συγνώμη για το αν με πρόσβαλες. Κι εγώ σου είπα, ότι δεν ένιωσα κάτι τέτοιο. Με παραξένεψε η αντίδρασή σου, αλλά δεν άργησα να καταλάβω ότι ήταν απλά μια αυθόρμητη αντίδραση. Το χαρακτηριστικό των αυθόρμητων αντιδράσεων, είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνουμε καν να σκεφτούμε το οτιδήποτε, δεν βρίσκω κάτι να σου καταλογίσω λοιπόν.
Έτσι είναι, στην μη άμεση επικοινωνία που συνιστά το φόρουμ, πολλές τέτοιες παρεξηγήσεις μπορούν να συμβούν. 
Είσαι σκληρή λες ότι σου λένε… χμ.. μπορεί απλά να μπαίνεις για να εκτονώνεσαι, οπότε ενίοτε οι αντιδράσεις σου να προκαλούν τέτοια αίσθηση. Πάντως, το ότι περνάς μια δύσκολη στιγμή, δεν σημαίνει, κατά τη γνώμη μου ότι δεν κολλάς.
Βγάλε μας ελεύθερα όλο σου τον κακό εαυτό Ελενάκι!! Κάνε καβγά, κάνε χαβαλέ, ειρωνέψου…. χεχε . Οκ πιστεύω είναι κι αυτό ένα μέρος των πραγμάτων που δεν πρέπει να απαρνούμαστε. Ο «μη βολικός» εαυτός όταν είναι στις μαύρες του..
Όσον αφορά εμένα, ναι, περνάω κάποιες εντάσεις τελευταία. Αυτό που έχω πει και θα το ξαναπώ είναι ότι βγάζω τα πιο λαμπερά κομμάτια μου μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Τα προσωπεία, το ζαμανφου και το χαβαλέ, τα κρατάω για έξω από εδώ. Εδώ, σε αυτόν τον δικτυακό χώρο, καταθέτω ότι πιο αληθινό και ευάλωτο και ευαίσθητο έχω μέσα μου. Τις επιθετικές μου άμυνες, πραγματικά, τις αποβάλλω γενικότερα από τη ζωή μου, αλλά ειδικότερα σε αυτόν τον χώρο, δεν θέλω να έχουν καμία σχεδόν θέση. Θέλω να πω, ότι μπορεί τελευταία να δήλωσα ότι με ενοχλούν κάποια πράγματα, όπως η στάση του Πάνου, και ναι, μπορεί να έβγαλα κι έναν εκνευρισμό και μια άμυνα παραπάνω. Αλλά, αυτά τα πράγματα, είναι από εκείνα που πάντα με ενοχλούσαν και πάντα θα με ενοχλούν. Δεν τα ανάγω στην σφαίρα της ευθιξίας μου, ούτε στην φάση που περνάω. 
Είναι λογικό, όσο περισσότερο γράφει κανείς εδώ, τόσο περισσότερες να είναι και οι πτυχές του χαρακτήρα του που ξετυλίγονται πάντως. 
Εύχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά, ότι κι αν είναι αυτό που περνάς και που σε δυσκολεύει. Και μην ξαναπείς ότι δεν κολλάς. Το θέμα είναι κατ εμε να αξιοποιήσεις το feedback που λαμβάνεις από το φόρουμ, ώστε να «δεις» καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου αυτήν την περίοδο.

----------


## weird

Ανώνυμη.
Από την απάντηση του Πάνου σε εσένα κρατάω το « εγώ τα θεωρώ αυτά τρομακτικά…είναι σαν να αντίκρισα έναν άλλο πλανήτη.». Δες, με πόσο διαφορετικό από εσένα άνθρωπο έχεις να κάνεις. Δεν τίθεται θέμα σωστού και λάθους. Τίθεται απλά θέμα διαφορετικότητας των αντιλήψεων. Για τον Πάνο, συναισθηματισμοί = δράμα και μπλα μπλά ( χαχαχαχαχαχ μα πραγματικά, υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες εκεί έξω που λειτουργούν όπως ο Πάνος). Το προσωπικό επίπεδο επικοινωνίας μέσα από ένα φόρουμ του φαίνεται δυσκολοχώνευτο, δεν θέλει να τα κάνει αυτά σε ένα «ράντομ φόρουμ με ράντομ ανθρώπους», όπως λέει. Και πραγματικά, υπάρχουν πολλοί, που έχουν αυτή την αντίληψη. Εχει να κάνει με το πώς και πότε επιλέγει κανείς να ανοιχτεί. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ, το οποίο είναι ένα φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας για άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν ψυχολογικά, πάσης φύσεως προβλήματα, η συναισθηματική εγγήτητα, η πιο προσωπική και στενή αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ των μελών και η αλληλουποστήριξη, είναι χαρακτηριστικά στοιχεία ταυτότητας αυτού. Μα δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι διαφορετικά. Πως θα μπορούσα να ζητήσω συμπαράσταση για το πρόβλημά μου, αν δεν το εξέθετα, δεν με εξέθετα, δεν το μοιραζόμουν, δεν ανοιγόμουν..Ο πάνος θα απορρήσει. Μα σε ποιόν?? Στον οποιοδήποτε. Εδώ είναι η μαγκία. Οποιος εκτίθεται έτσι σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ, θα πρέπει να έχει κατά νου ότι μπορεί να του απαντήσει από τον πιο ώριμο, ευαίσθητο και καλλιεργημένο άνθρωπο μέχρι έναν τουρίστα που μπήκε να κάνει την πλάκα του, να πει την εξυπνάδα/χοντράδα του κτλ ή έναν ανεγκέφαλο. Ευτυχώς αυτά τα φαινόμενα δεν είναι γενικευμένα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ, διότι μπαίνουν κατά βάση άτομα που έχουν περάσει από ψυχολογικά λούκια και διαθέτουν τη δυνατότητα να αντιληφθούν το ένα τη δυσκολία του άλλου, να την σεβαστούν και να βοηθήσει ο καθένας με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί. Κι αυτό είναι απαραίτητο συστατικό συνοχής για μια δικτυακή κοινότητα αυτοβοήθειας: η αλληλοστήριξη και η αλληλοκατανόηση των μελών της μεταξύ τους. Στα πέντε χρόνια που γράφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ, έχω δει πολλές φορές την κοινότητα να λειτουργεί έτσι, σαν μια μικρή οικογένεια. Αλλά αυτό πάει ανά περιόδους και εξαρτάται πολύ από τη σύνθεση των μελών. Όταν μπαίνουν περισσότεροι περιστασιακοί χρήστες, που απλά πέρασαν κι έκαναν μια σύντομη και βιαστική επαφή, αλλάζει η ιδιοσυστασία του φόρουμ καθώς αλλάζουν οι συσχετισμοί δυνάμεων που το απαρτίζουν. 
Πρόσφατα ένα μέλος μου παρατήρησε» εχεις προσέξει ότι το φόρουμ γίνεται περίεργο ανα εποχές» « Ετσι είναι» του απάντησα. « Δες το σαν ένα ζωντανό οργανισμό που αποτελείται από το σύνολο των μελών του. Ανάλογα με τις στάσεις, διαθέσεις και συμπεριφορές των μελών αυτών, καθορίζεται το όλον.». 
Λέει λοιπόν ο Πάνος « με αγνώστους που δεν ξέρετε καν ποιοι είναι» 
Εμένα αυτοί οι άγνωστοι με κατάλαβαν, μου έδειξαν τι θα πει κρίση πανικού, με απέτρεψαν από το να αυτοκτονήσω, από τις πρώτες φορές κιόλας που μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, τότε, όταν έγραφα από το εξωτερικό και ήμουν σε βαθιά απόγνωση. Τα άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μου, ήξεραν πολύ λιγότερα για το τι περνούσα, από όσα ήξεραν τα δικτυακά μέλη, στα οποία, δεδομένης και της ανωνυμίας μου, έβγαζα πτυχές που δυσκολευόμουν να απελευθερώσω στην κοινωνική μου ζωή. ( αργότερα βέβαια, έβγαλα και αυτές τις πτυχές προς τα έξω, in vivo, όταν δυνάμωσα). Κι έτσι ξεκίνησε το δέσιμό μου με το φόρουμ αυτό, στο οποίο έχω επενδυθεί βαθιά και έχω καταθέσει πράγματα για μένα, όμοια με αυτά που μόνο στο ημερολόγιό μου έχω καταθέσει. Και ήρθα σε επαφή με μέλη, γνώρισα δυο τρεις ανθρώπους που ξεχώρισα και γίναμε πραγματικοί φίλοι. Όπως με εσένα Καλή μου Ανώνυμη. Την φιλία μας, δεν την συγκρίνω με τίποτα και ξέρω πως αν δεν ήταν αυτό το φόρουμ, δεν θα σε είχα γνωρίσει. 
Δεν θα περνούσαμε τα όμορφα βράδια μας, με τις βόλτες, τις απέραντα ατελείωτες συζητήσεις, τις ταινίες, το κρασάκι μας, την ψυχική μας επαφή που μας ποτίζει και τις δύο ( χμμμ σαν να ακούω τον Πάνο να παραπονιέται για στοιχεία συναισθηματισμού που ξεπήδησαν μέσα στο γραπτό μου, για να μην πάρουμε το θέμα της έκτασης:P).

Για τον καθένα, η ανωνυμία λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Άλλος, σαν τον Πάνο, την βλέπει σαν ένα παράγοντα αποτρεπτικό για να μπει σε πιο διαπροσωπικό επίπεδο ομιλίας, ενώ άλλους του ωθεί σε βαθιές εξομολογήσεις. 

Φυσικά και δεν πλανάσαι, ούτε φαντασιώνεσαι ότι αυτό , είναι η πραγματική ζωή. 
Ωστόσο ξέρεις, ότι εδώ μέσα μπορείς να δεις γραμμένες στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου, σκέψεις ανθρώπων που επενδύονται, που μιλούν σοβαρά, που καταθέτουν το πρόβλημα, την συμβουλή τους, την ψυχή και το μυαλό τους. Και μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις κι εσύ μαζί τους, τις δικές σου σκέψεις και συναισθήματα. Κάτι που κάνω με τα στιχάκια μου. Και δεν το κάνω για να ακούσω γνώμες, αλλά για να εκφραστώ, να δώσω στον χώρο αυτό, κάτι δικό μου, να αγγίξω όποιον θέλει να αγγιχτεί. Αυτό, έστω και δικτυακά γινόμενο, θα με γέμιζε, όπως θα με γέμιζε αν τα τύπωνα και τα εξέδιδα. Ποτέ δεν θα ήξερα, προσωπικά, έναν έναν τους αναγνώστες. Μα αναμφίβολα, θα ένιωθα ένα είδος δεσμού ανάμεσά μας. Εδώ μέσα, έχω ένα πιο άμεσο πάρε δώσε απο μέλη που με διαβάζουν, κι αυτό το κάνει πιο ενδιαφέρον και πιο όμορφο. 
Είναι, όπως εύστοχα παρατηρεί κι ο Εμπνευστής, το πώς το βλέπει ο καθένας. Και όπως επίσης παρατήρησε, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μέλη που μπαίνουν χρόνια και έχουν καταθέσει τα μύχιά τους κι έναν ενεργό ρόλο στο φόρουμ, και ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους που απλά, ρίχνουν μια ματιά, μπαίνουν λιγότερο, πιο αραιά ή μπαίνουν για να περάσουν την ώρα τους. 

Οπότε, έχουμε εδώ να κάνουμε με δύο διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις, δυο διαφορετικούς κόσμους που συγκρούονται. Δεν μπορείς να πεις τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Αν όμως, στα πλαίσια μιας κοινότητας δικτυακής δοθεί μια γραμμή από μια κοινή αντίληψη του μεγαλύτερου μέρους των μελών της, διαμορφώνεται ένα είδος άγραφου, εθιμικού δικαίου, που διέπει την όλη λειτουργία της κοινότητας. Ώστε, η σύμπτωση απόψεων πάνω σε μια ορισμένη αντίληψη περί του σωστού, είναι αυτή που νοηματοδοτεί το σωστό. 

Σέβομαι βαθύτατα την ειλικρίνεια με την οποία καταθέτεις από την αρχή τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά σου. Θέλω να μοιραστώ κι εγώ μαζί σου αυτό που βλέπω, ότι δηλ. εν προκειμένω, μάλλον δεν πρόκειται περί κακιάς πρόθεσης, πρόθεσης για καβγά ή παρεξήγηση, αλλά για ασυνεννοησία που, μη διαχειριζόμενη σωστά, καταλήγει σε παρεξήγηση.
Και ναι, όσο λυπηρό κι αν είναι, πολλές φορές η επικοινωνία μεταξύ ορισμένων ανθρώπων, η σοβαρή επικοινωνία, είναι απίθανη και το χάσμα, μεγάλο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Δηλαδή λες ότι εγώ ζω τη ζωή μου στο φόρουμ; 
> Μάλιστα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες που ήρθα στο πατρικό μου ναι, δεν έκανα και τίποτα άλλο
> 
> Όμως, επειδή δε βρίσκω τι άλλο να σου πω σου απαντώ με τα λόγια της Σοφίας
> 
> \"Ακομα και χωρις να εχω την εικονα σου κ εσυ την δικη μου ειμαστε κανονικοι ανθρωποι και οι αποψεις μου ειναι αυτες που γραφω εδω. Οι παρεξηγησεις μου ειναι αυτες, οι διαφωνιες κλπ. Και οσο σεβομαι τον συνομιλητη μου εκει εξω το ιδιο κανω και εδω. *Δεν ειμαι μια αλλη, αλλα ειμαι μερος του εαυτου μου εδω. Οχι ολοκληρη βεβαια, αλλα ενα μου κομματι.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ξέρεις, σαν να ταν χθες, καθόμασταν με μια άλλη κοπ΄΄ελα που γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του φόρουμ και λέγαμε η μία στην άλλη, σαν για να μας δώσουμε κουράγιο.
\"Δεν μπορούν όλοι να μας καταλάβουν, μου φτάνει που βρήκα έστω και έναν, εσένα\".


Δυστυχώς, δεν πιάνουν όλοι όλους, θα το ξαναπώ.

Για έναν άνθρωπο που έχει μεγάλη ανάγκη για κοντινότητα, επικοινωνία και επαφή
*αλλά και που πιστευει ισως οτι αν αυτος φρροντίσει, μόνο αυτός, ξεδιπλώνοντας τον εαυτό του, θα καταφέρει ένα διμερές αποτέλεσμα στη σχέση*
ίσως αυτό να είναι λίγο δυσκολοχώνευτο..
αλλά είναι μόνο στην αρχή. 
Μετά, το αποδέχεσαι.

Δεν σκεφτόμαστε όλοι, ούτε λειτουργούμε όλοι το ίδιο.

----------


## weird

Πάνο !!!!!
Ελπίζω να μην διάβασες τα κατεβατά!!!!
Δεν ήταν για σένα, αν και σε ανέφερα μέσα τους. χεχε

Απο αυτά που έγραψες κρατάω αυτό που μου άρεσε πιο πολύ απο όλα χαχαχαχαχ
Το \"info- whore\" πολύ καλό!
:PPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ωχ ρε συ δεν κατάλαβα ότι απάντησες και σε έκανα quote κιόλας λολ...Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με την Weird όλη την ώρα!
> 
> 
> ...






Ναι δεν λέω...τα \"γεμάτα-εμπειρία-μάγουλα-του-60άχρονου\" είναι γεμάτα εμπειρία απλά...δεν νομίζω να έστελνες τα e-φιλάκια εκεί...λολ


*Παίρνει τα e-φιλάκια και χαίρεται σαν μικρό παιδί χοροπηδώντας μέσα στο δωμάτιο :P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο !!!!!
> Ελπίζω να μην διάβασες τα κατεβατά!!!!
> Δεν ήταν για σένα, αν και σε ανέφερα μέσα τους. χεχε
> 
> Απο αυτά που έγραψες κρατάω αυτό που μου άρεσε πιο πολύ απο όλα χαχαχαχαχ
> Το \"info- whore\" πολύ καλό!
> :PPPPPPPPPPP




Αργα ποια!


Το διάβασα ΌΛΑ και τώρα κλαίω τον χαμένο χρόνο σαν μοιρολογίστρα!


Να πάρει Weird, όταν είναι να γράψεις κάτι τέτοιο Επικό, προηδοποίησε με προηγούμενο ποστ

\"Ακολουθεί Επος, παρακαλώ να είστε έτοιμοι\" 


Όσο για τα επικά σου ποστ (λολ) συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις, άλλωστε όπως έγραψα και στο δικό μου ποστ, εγώ δεν έχω συνηθίσει σε αυτό το ύφος, όπως και το ότι κάποιοι είστε από παλιά, φυσικό είναι να έχετε αναπτύξει και ποιο πορσωπικές σχέσεις μεταξύ σας. Απλά μου φαίνεται ότι πείρατε λίγο φόρα, την στιγμή που δεν είμαι ούτε σταθερός χρήστης ούτε έχω ανοιχτεί σε προσωπικό επίπεδο για να περιμένω ανάλογη μεταχείριση. Αλλά όπως λέω, δεν είμαι εναντίον των ιντερνετικών γνωριμιών, είμαι πάντα υπερ της εξέλιξης γνωριμιών με την προυπόθεση βέβαια ότι τα άτομα έχουν κάτι να εξελίξουνε.


Τέλος να ευχηθώ η γιαγιά σου Weird να γίνει εντελώς καλά και να βγει από το νοσοκομείο υγιής. Γιατί καταστροφολογούσες από πριν? \"Συναγερμός γνωστικής προκατάληψης\" ιουυ ιουυυ :P ΄

----------


## sabb

Μία μόνο παρατήρηση καποιου που σε καμιά 10αριά χρόνια (12 για την ακρίβεια) θα πατάει τα 60, αλλά που ωστόσο η ζωή του φαίνεται η ίδια , όπως ήταν πάντα (..Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν..):

Αν πρόκειται για ράντομ φόρουμ με ράντομ μέλη, γιατί φίλε μου Πετράν χαλάς τόσο πολύ μελάνι ? Το σχόλιο, μπορείς και να το πετάξεις στον αέρα, δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κανένα πως δεν δίνεις κι εσύ - όπως όλοι άλλωστε - ένα κομμάτι του αληθινού εαυτού σου εδώ πέρα μέσα...

Κι εγώ θάθελα να είμαι τόσο cool , αλλά μάλλον χάνω λάδια στην κατηφόρα..

Για την ανηφόρα, δεν το συζητάω...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Μία μόνο παρατήρηση καποιου που σε καμιά 10αριά χρόνια (12 για την ακρίβεια) θα πατάει τα 60, αλλά που ωστόσο η ζωή του φαίνεται η ίδια , όπως ήταν πάντα (..Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν..):
> 
> Αν πρόκειται για ράντομ φόρουμ με ράντομ μέλη, γιατί φίλε μου Πετράν χαλάς τόσο πολύ μελάνι ? Το σχόλιο, μπορείς και να το πετάξεις στον αέρα, δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κανένα πως δεν δίνεις κι εσύ - όπως όλοι άλλωστε - ένα κομμάτι του αληθινού εαυτού σου εδώ πέρα μέσα...
> 
> Κι εγώ θάθελα να είμαι τόσο cool , αλλά μάλλον χάνω λάδια στην κατηφόρα..
> 
> Για την ανηφόρα, δεν το συζητάω...



Επππ κάτσε ρε Sabb έχεις 10 χρόνια ακόμα δεν είσαι δίπλα λολ. Μια ευτυχισμένη μέρα=αιωνιότητα

Ίσως να ήμουν υπερβολικός με το \"random\", άλλωστε το σχόλιο το έγραψα σε φάση που \"γείωνα\" την Anwinimi λολ

Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν βαθμίδες σε όλα, όχι μαύρο η άσπρο, randmom η μη-random. Την θέση μου την εξήγησα καθαρά ποια είναι, θα μπω εδώ μέσα να \"χαλάσω μελάνι\" (έχω χαλάσει πολυ περισσότερο σε ξένα φορουν και δεν απολογήθηκα ποτέ προσωπικά για κάτι για το ποιος είμαι η τι κάνω η τι κάνει ο άλλος) για να μειραστώ κάποια πράγματα, να βοηθήσω, να δώσω πληροφορίες, να πάρω και εγώ, δηλαδή ΄στα \"του-φορουμ\" πλάισια, δηλαδή ούτε random αλλά ούτε τελειώς μη-random. Αλλά αυτό απέχει στο να πρέπει να νιώσω ενσυναίσθηση η να μπω στην θέση του άλλου, την στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν τον ξέρω καν τον άλλο προσωπικά, ούτε μπαίνω σταθερά καιρό εδώ μέσα για να αναπύξω παρεταίρω σχέσεις με κάποια άτομα (αν και με κάποια άτομα αυτόματα έχω έρθει ποιο κοντά, είναι φυσικό αυτό). Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως προβληματίζει τόσο πολύ αυτή μου η στάση? Ίσως να προβληματίζει στα πλαίσια αυτού του φορουμ που το αντικείμενό του είναι \"το προσωπικόν\" του χρήστη


Sabb μπορείς να είσαι και εσύ cool!  :Cool:

----------


## weird

Πάνο

Πήραμε φόρα ε?


Σου φάνηκε απότομο μάλλον.

Κοίτα, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν σου ζητήσαμε να μπεις στην θέση μας με την έννοια να δεις τον κόσμο μέσα απο τα δικά μας μάτια... χεχε, αφού δεν ξέρεις καν τι χρώμα έχουν τα μάτια μας..

Απλά να καταλάβεις τί ενόχλησε εκάστη.
Που φαίνεται, το έχεις καταλάβει.
Τώρα το τι θα κάνεις γιαυτό....

Με σένα, ποτέ κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει..
χεχε.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Μία μόνο παρατήρηση καποιου που σε καμιά 10αριά χρόνια (12 για την ακρίβεια) θα πατάει τα 60, αλλά που ωστόσο η ζωή του φαίνεται η ίδια , όπως ήταν πάντα (..Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν..):
> 
> Αν πρόκειται για ράντομ φόρουμ με ράντομ μέλη, γιατί φίλε μου Πετράν χαλάς τόσο πολύ μελάνι ? Το σχόλιο, μπορείς και να το πετάξεις στον αέρα, δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κανένα πως δεν δίνεις κι εσύ - όπως όλοι άλλωστε - ένα κομμάτι του αληθινού εαυτού σου εδώ πέρα μέσα...
> 
> Κι εγώ θάθελα να είμαι τόσο cool , αλλά μάλλον χάνω λάδια στην κατηφόρα..
> 
> Για την ανηφόρα, δεν το συζητάω...



Σάββα,
όντως μου φαίνεται πως έχεις μια νιότη στον τρόπο σκέψης σου :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο !!!!!
> Ελπίζω να μην διάβασες τα κατεβατά!!!!
> Δεν ήταν για σένα, αν και σε ανέφερα μέσα τους. χεχε
> ...




axaxxaxaxaxaxxa
xaxa
άλλη φορά θα σε προειδοποιώ απο πριν
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΑΝΟ
ακολουθεί μύνημα γραμμένο αλά ιδιόμορφο στυλ Joyce, με μορφή κατεβατού, ακανόνιστη δομή, έντονη πληθωρικότητα μα και επαναλήψεις που διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους ωστόσο σε ελάχιστες λεπτομέρειες κυρίως συναισθηματικής χροιας, με παρεμβολή ενδεχόμενα κεφαλαίων γραμμάτων ή παρατεταμένων σημείων στίξης και συχνά γεμάτο απο διάσπαρτα επιχειρήματα, σκέψεις και συναισθηματικές φορτίσεις.

:PPPPPPPPPPPPP

υγ. Αν σου αρέσει ο Μάτεσις, θα έχεις διαβάσει ένα απο τα εξαίσια έργα του, το Αλδεβαράν, στο οποίο αναλύεται με το γνωστό σκοτείνό και ποιητικό αλλά αναμιγμένο με ρεαλισμό ύφος του η τάση του ανθρώπου να χτίζει δράματα, η δίψα για τραγωδία που σαντην βιώνουμε μας ανυψώνει σε μάρτυρες και που συχνά ενυπάρχει γραμμένη στο ψυχικό dna μας.

Ετσι, μπορώ να καταλάβω το πως ενίοτε αγκαλιάζουμε το τραγικό ενδεχόμενο μετατρέποντάς το σε πραγματικό( φαντασιωτικά) , καταστροφολογώντας. Ενας μηχανισμός άμυνας.

Αλλα, στην περίπτωσή μου δεν επρόκειτο τόσο για κάτι τέτοιο, όσο για την αθλιότητα του ελληνικού συστήματος υγείας.
Κάθε μέρα άκουγα διαφορετικά πράγματα απο άλλους γιατρούς.

Την πρώτη μέρα μου είπαν, μπορεί να την χάσουμε απο στιγμή σε στιγμή, είναι βαριά, είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία, είναι στα χέρια του θεού κτλ.

Μετά τις επόμενες μου έδιναν ελάχιστες ελπίδες... τέλος μου είπαν οτι θα γίνει καλά αν και αποφάσισαν οτι δεν ξέρουν ακόμα με σιγουριά απο τί έπασχε! Βρίσκονται ακόμα στη φάση των ενδεχομένων. Αν είναι δυνατόν.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο
> 
> Πήραμε φόρα ε?
> 
> 
> Σου φάνηκε απότομο μάλλον.
> 
> Κοίτα, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν σου ζητήσαμε να μπεις στην θέση μας με την έννοια να δεις τον κόσμο μέσα απο τα δικά μας μάτια... χεχε, αφού δεν ξέρεις καν τι χρώμα έχουν τα μάτια μας..
> ...



Αν είσαι Ελληνίδα (τιτ-μπιμπ-υπολογίζει-στατιστικά-στοιχεία)


*με ρομποτική φωνή
η πιθανότητα να έχεις καστανά μάτια είναι 65-70%

/End


λολ

Τι θα κάνω για αυτό? Τι θα κάνω που παρεξηγήθηκες?








Θα σου πάρω ένα δωράκι...ένα γλυκό συμβολικό δωράκι...που να σου...ταιριάζει...









http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.7486236.jpg

----------


## weird

Xmmmm 
σαν να ετοιμάζεις βουντού εναντίον μου φαίνεται!!!!
Μόνο η καρφίτσα και τα spells λείπουν.

----------


## krino

παει η μπαλα ε??

οεο...
 :Cool:

----------


## weird

μπα μα γιατί το λες αυτό?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> axaxxaxaxaxaxxa
> ...



Ουαου, αρχίζεις να με...καταλαβαίνεις...λολ





> υγ. Αν σου αρέσει ο Μάτεσις, θα έχεις διαβάσει ένα απο τα εξαίσια έργα του, το Αλδεβαράν, στο οποίο αναλύεται με το γνωστό σκοτείνό και ποιητικό αλλά αναμιγμένο με ρεαλισμό ύφος του η τάση του ανθρώπου να χτίζει δράματα, η δίψα για τραγωδία που σαντην βιώνουμε μας ανυψώνει σε μάρτυρες και που συχνά ενυπάρχει γραμμένη στο ψυχικό dna μας.
> 
> Ετσι, μπορώ να καταλάβω το πως ενίοτε αγκαλιάζουμε το τραγικό ενδεχόμενο μετατρέποντάς το σε πραγματικό( φαντασιωτικά) , καταστροφολογώντας. Ενας μηχανισμός άμυνας.



Δεν έχω διαβάσει Μάτεση (η Μάτεσι?), αλλά τώρα θα έχω υπ\'όψιν το βιβλίο που προτείνεις, ευχαριστώ για τo recommendation (τσ να το και το Αγγλικό πάλι).

Η καταστροφοποίηση είναι μία από τις γνωστικές προκαταλήψεις στην γνωστική θεραπεία το ξέρεις ε? Έχει και άλλες όπως το να σκέφτεσαι με \"διχότομημένο\" τρόπο (π.χ. η θα τα καταφέρω η θα καταστραφώ), να γενικέυεις ένα καταστροφικό γεγονός, να μεγιστοποιείς τα αρνητικά και να ελαχιστοποιείς τα θετικά, να βλέπεις επιλεκτικά μόνο τα αρνητικά (εστίαση της προσοχής), να θυμάσαι μόνο τα αρνητικά γεγονότα που επιβεβαιώνουν την παρούσα κατάσταση, να μαντεύεις το μέλλον, να πιστεύεις ότι αισθάνεσαι, να βγαίνεις σε συμπεράσματα από τα πιστεύω σου και μόνο, να πιστεύεις ότι οι άλλοι αισθάνονται αρνητικά/έχουν την χ-αρνητική εντύπωση για σένα επειδή και εσύ πιστεύεις αυτό για τον εαυτό σου και άλλα...

Υποτίθεται ότι με την γνωστική θεραπεία μαθαίνεις πότε γίνεται αυτό οπότε και μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίζεις ώστε να σκέφτεσαι σε ποιο δυναμικά-ρεαλιστικά πλαίσια. 


Βασικά θα έλεγα ότι όλα τα προβλήματα συνοψίζονται σε αυτό που αναφέραμε πριν λίγο, ένας τρομερά κομψός τρόπος σκέψης. Είτε πρόκειται για κρίσεις πανικού, είτε για κατάθλιψη, σε κάθε περίπτωση το άτομο κάνει \"την τρίχα τριχιά\" είτε πρόκειται για την ιδέα ότι θα πεθάνει (κρίση πανικού), είτε για το ότι είναι ανίκανος για να κάνει/αλλάξει πράγματα (κατάθλιψη). Too much is a bad thing! 


Και βέβαια αυτό το \"too much\" προκλήθηκε κάπως, από κάποια προηγούμενα πιστεύω και εμπειρίες.  :Wink: 





> Αλλα, στην περίπτωσή μου δεν επρόκειτο τόσο για κάτι τέτοιο, όσο για την αθλιότητα του ελληνικού συστήματος υγείας.
> Κάθε μέρα άκουγα διαφορετικά πράγματα απο άλλους γιατρούς.
> 
> Την πρώτη μέρα μου είπαν, μπορεί να την χάσουμε απο στιγμή σε στιγμή, είναι βαριά, είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία, είναι στα χέρια του θεού κτλ.
> 
> Μετά τις επόμενες μου έδιναν ελάχιστες ελπίδες... τέλος μου είπαν οτι θα γίνει καλά αν και αποφάσισαν οτι δεν ξέρουν ακόμα με σιγουριά απο τί έπασχε! Βρίσκονται ακόμα στη φάση των ενδεχομένων. Αν είναι δυνατόν.




Ελλάδα, η χώρα που ενισχύει τις γνωστικές προκαταλήψεις λολ. Δυστυχώς...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Xmmmm 
> σαν να ετοιμάζεις βουντού εναντίον μου φαίνεται!!!!
> Μόνο η καρφίτσα και τα spells λείπουν.



Όχι ρε Weird και voodoo σε emo!? Φτάνει το emo λολ

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> παει η μπαλα ε??
> 
> οεο...



Απλά ζηλεύεις που δεν την έχασες πάλι εσύ!

----------


## krino

παντα μου αρεσε να παρακολουθω ματς....

συνεχιστε,
τσομπ - τσομπ....
 :Wink:

----------


## weird

Όλα αυτά που ονομάζεις ως γνωστικές προκαταλήψεις μου είναι γνωστά. Τα κλασσικά σφάλματα του τρόπου σκέψης και αντίληψης. Όμως, όπως ήδη ξαναείπα, δεν πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η βάση είναι μόνο οι εσφαλμένες ( έστω ασυνείδητες) πεποιθήσεις. Είναι πολλά πολλά περισσότερα και ξεχωριστά για κάθε άνθρωπο, αυτά τα στοιχεία που απαρτίζουν την βάση για την ψυχοπαθολογία του. Σίγουρα, το γνωστικό κομμάτι είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά. 

Θα σου φέρω παραδείγματα για όσα λες. 
Διχοτόμηση= ο κλασσικός τρόπος σκέψης σε άσπρο – μαύρο.
Επιλεκτικότητα= κολλάω στο μαυράδι, στο μερικό και χάνω το γενικό. 
Αυθαίρετη γενίκευση ενός συμβαίνοντος συνήθως αρνητικού ( φόβος – πρόληψη).
Δυσκολία να δεις τα θετικά στο σωστό τους μέγεθος. 
Επιλεκτική Μνήμη ( κυρίως των αρνητικών).
Εθελοτυφλία που ισοδυναμεί με σφάλματα επι του πραγματικού προκειμένου να επιβεβαιώνεις τον εσφαλμένο τρόπο αντίληψης σου ξανά και ξανά. 
Αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία.
Αισθηση ότι μπορείς να μαντέψεις/ προβλέψεις. 
Ανάγκη για ψευδοέλεγχο των καταστάσεων.
Αναγωγή σε ενέργειαες του εγώ σου καταστάσεων που βρίσκονται έξω από τη σφαίρα ευθύνης σου. ( ανάγκη για έλεγχο)
Θυματοποίηση/ παθητικότητα.
Ταύτιση του είναι με το τι νιώθεις. 
Ταύτιση με το κάθετι που σκέπτεσαι. 
Προβολή των δικών σου σκέψεων και πεποιθήσεων πάνω στους άλλους.
Ακλόνοιτη πεποίθηση ότι η πεποίθήσεις σου είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα σωστές.
Και άλλα πολλά.


Αυτά, κανένας γνωστικός δεν μου τα εξήγησε, ούτε τα διάβασα. Αυτά έκατσα και τα αποκωδικοποίησα μόνη μου, χρόνο με το χρόνο, με απίστευτο κόπο, στα τόσα χρόνια που κάνω θεραπεία. Αυτού του είδους η αυτογνωσία ( η γνωστικού τύπου), δεν αποκτήθηκε επειδή κάποιος μου «εμαθε» τι κάνω και πότε το κάνω, αλλά μόνη μου το ανακάλυψα.
Και αυτό πιστεύω είναι ανεκτίμητης και διαχρονικής αξίας. 
Δεν συμφωνώ με τον θεραπευτή που δείχνει.
Συμφωνώ με τον θεραπευτή που επιτρέπει στον άλλο να αποκαλύψει μόνος εκείνος, με την διακριτική του καθοδήγηση, στον κατάλληλο χρόνο και σεβόμενους τους δικούς του ξεχωριστούς ρυθμούς. 


Η υπερβολή που αναφέρεις στο τέλος είναι ένα καθοριστικό στοιχείο για την ψυχική νόσο.
Το να βλέπεις τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους διάσταση, σημαίνει το να είσαι σε επαφή με την πραγματικότητα ( όχι την φαντασίωση ή την διαστρέβλωση ).

Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω. Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο αυτά.
Δεν είναι μόνο αυτά.
Είναι και άλλα, πολλά...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> παντα μου αρεσε να παρακολουθω ματς....
> 
> συνεχιστε,
> τσομπ - τσομπ....


Krinο
ετσι φαίνεται.
Στο ματσ πηγαίνει.
Κι επειδή δενταιριάζει με την όλη δομή του φόρουμ,
λέω να σταματάω σιγά σιγά. 
 :Smile: )

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Όλα αυτά που ονομάζεις ως γνωστικές προκαταλήψεις μου είναι γνωστά. Τα κλασσικά σφάλματα του τρόπου σκέψης και αντίληψης. Όμως, όπως ήδη ξαναείπα, δεν πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η βάση είναι μόνο οι εσφαλμένες ( έστω ασυνείδητες) πεποιθήσεις. Είναι πολλά πολλά περισσότερα και ξεχωριστά για κάθε άνθρωπο, αυτά τα στοιχεία που απαρτίζουν την βάση για την ψυχοπαθολογία του. Σίγουρα, το γνωστικό κομμάτι είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά. 
> 
> Θα σου φέρω παραδείγματα για όσα λες. 
> Διχοτόμηση= ο κλασσικός τρόπος σκέψης σε άσπρο – μαύρο.
> Επιλεκτικότητα= κολλάω στο μαυράδι, στο μερικό και χάνω το γενικό. 
> Αυθαίρετη γενίκευση ενός συμβαίνοντος συνήθως αρνητικού ( φόβος – πρόληψη).
> Δυσκολία να δεις τα θετικά στο σωστό τους μέγεθος. 
> Επιλεκτική Μνήμη ( κυρίως των αρνητικών).
> ...



Ναι αυτά ακριβώς είναι που αναφέρεις! Σαν να διαβάζω τον κατάλογο από το βιβλίο ψυχοθεραπείας. Μόνη σου τα συμπέρανες αυτά? Μπράβο σου. Εντάξει και στην γνωστική δεν δείχνει άμεσα ο θερπαευτής όπως λες (ίσως μόνο σε ένα είδος γνωστικής θεραπείας που λεγόταν \"λογικο-θυμική\" θεραπεία του Ellis) ίσα ίσα με τις Σωκρατικές ερωτήσεις μόνο προσπαθεί να κάνει τον θεραπευόμενο να τα συμπεράνει μόνος του αυτά, κάτι που έχει την ίδια αξεία με την δικιά σου προσπάθεια (γι\'αυτό και ο Γνωστικός θεραπευτής θεωρήται \"coach\" όχι δάσκαλος). Το θέμα είναι βέβαια να τα αναγνωρίζει κάποιος κάθε φορά που συμβαίνουν και αυτό είναι το δύσκολο της υπόθεσης, γιατί όπως είπα και πριν, σπάνια έχουμε επίγνωση του τι σκεφτόμαστε, συνήθως μόνο τα αποτελέσματα κάθε σκέψης καταλαβαίνουμε όταν ήδη έχουνε δημιουργήσει συναισθήματα (αρνητικά η θετικά΄)


Ποια είναι τα \"άλλα πολλά\" που λες όμως? Μιλάς πάντα για \"άλλα πολλά\" ποια είναι αυτά, περα από τα (συνειδητά/ασυνείδητα) πιστεύω και σκέψεις σε συνάρτηση βέβαια με την προσωπικότητα καθενώς? ( γενετική προδιάθεση σε συνάρτηση με περιβαλλοντικά γεγονότα αυξάνουν αυτές τις δυσλειτουργικές πεποιθήσεις/σκέψεις/προκαταλήψεις)? 


Ματς? Σε καμιά περίπτωση, όποιο μεγάλο ματς ήταν πέρασε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, τώρα προσωπικά το βλέπω πολύ χαλαρό το όλο θέμα.


Αλήθεια που είναι η Anwnimi!? It takes three to Tango!


Πάω και εγώ έξω. Καταπληκτικό thread πάντως έχει αντικαταστήσει το chat!

----------


## anwnimi

Πάνο σου έλειψα;  :Smile: 

Σου έλειψε κάποιος να γειώσεις; Δε σου έφτασε θες κι άλλο; Too much is bad thing! Συ είπας.

Ωστόσο ομολογώ πως παρακολουθώ όποτε μπαίνω με ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτησή σας. Εξάλλου εγώ έβαλα την τελεία μου θυμάσαι; Εξαιτίας σου πάλι την παραβαίνω...
Αν στην πορεία έχω κάτι να πω, θα το πω, να\'σαι σίγουρος. Απλά δε μ\'αρέσει να μιλάω αν δεν έχω τίποτα να πω.

ΥΓ. Ναι τα e-φιλάκια σε σένα τα έστειλα αλλά δε θα ειχα πρόβλημα να σου τα στείλω αν ήσουν 60-χρονος. Ρυτίδες = χαρακιές ζωής :Smile: 

(Οπότε τώρα μπορείς να πεις την αλήθεια για την ηλικία+το μπλουζάκι σου)

----------


## weird

Κι εγώ νιώθω συμφιλιωμένη πια μαζί σου Πάνο,
με τον όρο ματσ, εννοούσα τις πλακίτσες που κάνουμε απλά 
καμιά φορά ο ένας στον άλλο.
Μπαίνω τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα και είναι ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας λίγο πρωτόγνωρος αυτός για μένα,
που σίγουρα, με οδηγεί στο να αποκαλύπτω κι άλλες πτυχές μου 
στον αγαπημένο μου δικτυοχώρο.
 :Wink: ))
Πάντως είσαι απίστευτος στο να με παρασέρνεις στον χαβαλετζίδικο εαυτό μου!!  :Smile: )

Οντως, το κάναμε τσατ το θέμα του παιδιού.
Αγαπητέ θεματοθέτη, όποια στιγμή το αποφασίσεις, εγώ απο μεριάς μου σταματάω.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πάνο σου έλειψα; 
> 
> Σου έλειψε κάποιος να γειώσεις; Δε σου έφτασε θες κι άλλο; Too much is bad thing! Συ είπας.
> 
> Ωστόσο ομολογώ πως παρακολουθώ όποτε μπαίνω με ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτησή σας. Εξάλλου εγώ έβαλα την τελεία μου θυμάσαι; Εξαιτίας σου πάλι την παραβαίνω...
> Αν στην πορεία έχω κάτι να πω, θα το πω, να\'σαι σίγουρος. Απλά δε μ\'αρέσει να μιλάω αν δεν έχω τίποτα να πω.
> 
> ΥΓ. Ναι τα e-φιλάκια σε σένα τα έστειλα αλλά δε θα ειχα πρόβλημα να σου τα στείλω αν ήσουν 60-χρονος. Ρυτίδες = χαρακιές ζωής
> ...




Anwnimi ωωω μα τι \"κουτό\" που είσαι...δεν μου έλειψε το να σε γειώνω (κσσσ μαστιγιά)..μου έλειψε ο τρυφερός σου χαρακτήρας όπως παρουσιάζεται μέσα στα κείμενα, η ευγενική σου γραφή, οι γλυκές ανοιξιάτικές σου προτάσεις...


Ωω μα ποσταρε λίγο ακόμα σε παρακαλώ! 



-Romantic Petran

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι εγώ νιώθω συμφιλιωμένη πια μαζί σου Πάνο,
> με τον όρο ματσ, εννοούσα τις πλακίτσες που κάνουμε απλά 
> καμιά φορά ο ένας στον άλλο.
> Μπαίνω τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα και είναι ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας λίγο πρωτόγνωρος αυτός για μένα,
> που σίγουρα, με οδηγεί στο να αποκαλύπτω κι άλλες πτυχές μου 
> στον αγαπημένο μου δικτυοχώρο.
> ))
> Πάντως είσαι απίστευτος στο να με παρασέρνεις στον χαβαλετζίδικο εαυτό μου!! )
> ...




Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις συμφιολιωμένη Weird αφού σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να βρεθώ καταπλακωμένος από ένα ογκώδες...κείμενο!


Όμως έχω προσέξει ότι πάσχεις από κάτι...και αυτό είναι η \"πλακο-φοβία\" η η \"ανεμελο-φοβία\" (λολ)


Δηλαδή όπου υπάρχει ποιο ανάλαφρη ατμόσφαιρα σαν να αμύνεσαι η σαν να μην αισθάνεσαι καλά μέσα της. Αυτό για μένα σημαίνει ότι είτε έχεις καλλιεργήσει ένα Α σοβαρό χαρακτήρα εδώ μέσα οπότε φοβάσαι μην τον γκρεμίσεις (τι θα πουν οι άλλοι e-psychologίτες), είτε ότι έτσι είσαι στην κανονική σου ζωή, δηλαδή μια κυρίως σοβαρή τύπισσα που αναλύει συνέχεια τα πάντα εξονυχιστικά μέσα σε μια τρομερή σοβαροφάνεια όπου τα πάντα-όλα έχουν ένα αβάσταχτο βάρος! Ελπίζω να μην είσαι έτσι, έχω συναντήσει τέτοια άτομα και προσωπικά τα λυπάμαι γιατί αν και είναι αυτοί/ές που συνήθως κηρύττουν για βάθος, συναισθήματα,και οδηγούς ζωής, αυτοί είναι τελικά που δεν ξέρουν να ζουν και να αισθάνωνται μια απλά στιγμή αλλά χάνονται \"Στην μετάφραση\"...δηλαδή μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος humour και μην γελάσουν (πιθανών εκείνη τη στιγμή θα αναλύουν γιατί ο Χ το είπε αυτό, πως το είπε έτσι και πως αντέδρασε η Ψ μπλα μπλα μπλα)...


Φυσικά δεν λέω ότι είσαι έτσι, έτσι στο ντουκου ιδέες λέω σαν ένας ακόμη μη-ειδικός λολ


Me loves Weird &amp; Anwnimi  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι εγώ νιώθω συμφιλιωμένη πια μαζί σου Πάνο,
> με τον όρο ματσ, εννοούσα τις πλακίτσες που κάνουμε απλά 
> καμιά φορά ο ένας στον άλλο.
> ...


Καταλαβαίνω πάντως το δόγμα \"ανάλυσε λιγότερο-ζήσε περισσότερο!\" .Να ναι καλά το Κρίνο και άλλα αγαπητά μέλη.


Ωστόσο, για να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το αρχικό υπο-θέμα μας 
και την προτροπή μου να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός όταν αναφέρεσαι σε άλλες θεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις πλην της Γ-Σ, καθώς και όταν χρησιμοποιείς διαγνωστικούς όρους, αναφερόμενος στα γραπτά κάποιου, 
θεωρώ οτι είναι υπερβολικό να τα βρίσκεις κανείς όλα αυτά υπερβολικά. 
Σαν να κάνουμε την τριχιά τρίχα. :Wink:

----------


## Helena

(μετα απο αρκετες πικρες και ηττες στη ζωη μου προσπαθω να ειμαι καπου ιn between στο ζησε τη στιγμη και αναλυσε τα παντα οχι οτι το καταφερνω παντα ..)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο, για να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το αρχικό υπο-θέμα μας 
> και την προτροπή μου να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός όταν αναφέρεσαι σε άλλες θεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις πλην της Γ-Σ, καθώς και όταν χρησιμοποιείς διαγνωστικούς όρους, αναφερόμενος στα γραπτά κάποιου, 
> θεωρώ οτι είναι υπερβολικό να τα βρίσκεις κανείς όλα αυτά υπερβολικά. 
> Σαν να κάνουμε την τριχιά τρίχα.





Δεν θυμάμαι να αναφέρθηκα υποτιμητικά σε άλλες συγκεκριμένες θεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις , ενώ μ\'αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ διαγνωστικούς όρους όπως \"πλακο-φοβία\" η \"ανεμελο-φοβία\"! Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακριβείς!

Δεν ζητάω συγνώμη!

χαχα χάρηκα τώρα!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> (μετα απο αρκετες πικρες και ηττες στη ζωη μου προσπαθω να ειμαι καπου ιn between στο ζησε τη στιγμη και αναλυσε τα παντα οχι οτι το καταφερνω παντα ..)



Helena μην φοβάσαι μια χαρά είσαι!

(στο επιβεβαιώνει ο ειδικός ιατρός!)

----------


## Helena

:P:P

----------

